# 2008 Southeastern Summer Rally - June 14-21 !!!



## zoomzoom8

OK Boys and Girls.............Here we we go again.............









Make Plans NOW!!! Mark your Calendars!!! Start saving up that gas $ !!!








*SE Outbackers Summer Rally - June 14-21, 2008 - Santa Rosa, FL*









So..............what are you waiting for ????????

*GO, GO, GO..

registration is open !!

Sign up NOW !!!*








*SE Outbackers Summer Rally - June 14-21, 2008 - Santa Rosa, FL*









WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

I can't wait. How many more days Lamar?

Leon


----------



## Fire44

You are making it hard to make plans!!!!

Gary


----------



## freefaller25

Oooooooo I can't wait!!! we hated to miss it this year! I'll be making reservations as soon as they will let me!!!









Dana


----------



## campingnut18

talk was out about getting sites in the 100 loop.
im game if the group is?
if not ill take site 71 ...
lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> talk was out about getting sites in the 100 loop.
> im game if the group is?
> if not ill take site 71 ...
> lamar


patience grasshopper.....details coming..............


----------



## 3LEES

I'll take whatever site I can get. There doesn't seem to be a bad site at Topsail. The rangers even worked on sealing the "stinky" lift station covers on #71.

Now the difficult part starts. Having to wait...

360 DAYS!


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> *
> June 14-21, 2008 (unless you want to come down on Friday the 13th................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*


My wife and I were talking about this same subject last night. We want to get there early next year, but DO NOT want to travel on the 13th. And since we about wore ourselves out Sunday after the rally cleaning and washing and shopping and cutting the grass, we're thnking about leaving a day early.

Now that the dates have been set, we can really start planning.

Amazing. 360 days to go and plans are in the works for the next one!


----------



## Fire44

I am going to go out on a limb here and say that we are in.....of course I have to get approval from the DW...but I have been talking to her about it and I think it will work. Now, as a warning to those of you that have talked so well about this campground....if it isn't as nice as you say....you are going to be in big trouble.

Gary


----------



## Reverie

The Robinson's are in...

I expect my Liver to have regained full use by the time the next Summer Rally rolls around. Meanwhile I am making it go "cold turkey" so it recovers from a toxic combination of delicious Pina Coladas, Mojitos and other stuff I forgot the name of...

Reverie



Fire44 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that we are in.....of course I have to get approval from the DW...but I have been talking to her about it and I think it will work. Now, as a warning to those of you that have talked so well about this campground....if it isn't as nice as you say....you are going to be in big trouble.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

I'm pretty sure you will discover it is actually better. We can't adequately explain all the good stuff because words fail us and you wouldn't believe us anyway...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Fire44 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that we are in.....of course I have to get approval from the DW...but I have been talking to her about it and I think it will work. Now, as a warning to those of you that have talked so well about this campground....if it isn't as nice as you say....you are going to be in big trouble.
> 
> Gary


Good to hear you are going to try and make it Gary. As for the campground, like Nick said, it is something to have to see for yourself. I think y'all will love it.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> talk was out about getting sites in the 100 loop.
> im game if the group is?
> if not ill take site 71 ...
> lamar


I rode through the 100 loop, and if we're gonna have probably MORE, next year, it would be so much easier to have everyone in the same area, instead of spread throughout the park. I also like the idea that Darlene Prevish does.......makes a "booklet" with schedule, people's sites, alias/real names, etc. I'm so terrible with names!







The 100 loop looked very nice, HOWEVER, there wasn't as much SHADE that we all crave and scamper for........but, who knows, maybe the trees will be bigger by next year!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> talk was out about getting sites in the 100 loop.
> im game if the group is?
> if not ill take site 71 ...
> lamar


Lamar, are you still drinking some of Zoom's Pina Colada's? You want site #71? The stinky site?

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Reverie said:


> The Robinson's are in...
> 
> I expect my Liver to have regained full use by the time the next Summer Rally rolls around. Meanwhile I am making it go "cold turkey" so it recovers from a toxic combination of delicious Pina Coladas, Mojitos and other stuff I forgot the name of...
> 
> Reverie


Nick I am sorry to hear that your hepatic function was impaired by the egregious excess of the past week. Quite possibly the wonderful fried food was the etiologic factor.









I would consider an aggressive regimen of milk thistle extract and n-acetyl cysteine (NAC) to help your hepatocytes recover fully. These salubrious items can be found at your local vitamin shop or a Whole Foods Market. Hopefully you will be in top form by 08.

Take care,
Billy


----------



## 3LEES

Jambalaya said:


> The Robinson's are in...
> 
> I expect my Liver to have regained full use by the time the next Summer Rally rolls around. Meanwhile I am making it go "cold turkey" so it recovers from a toxic combination of delicious Pina Coladas, Mojitos and other stuff I forgot the name of...
> 
> Reverie


Nick I am sorry to hear that your hepatic function was impaired by the egregious excess of the past week. Quite possibly the wonderful fried food was the etiologic factor.









I would prescribe an aggressive regimen of milk thistle extract and n-acetyl cysteine (NAC) to help your liver to recover fully. These items can be found at your local vitamin shop or a Whole Foods Market. Hopefully you will be in top form by 08.

Take care,
Billy









[/quote]

My liver's just fine. But my weight isn't!

I gained 7 lbs while at Topsail. Too much good food and not enough willpower!

Billy, is there an over the counter remedy for my gluttony?

I guess it's time to get back to the diet...


----------



## sleecjr

I wanna book now


----------



## 3LEES

Fire44 said:


> if it isn't as nice as you say....you are going to be in big trouble.
> 
> Gary


Gary, it's not as good as I said...it's better! The best campground I have visited...by far.

Just the Gulf of Mexico is worth the price of admission!


----------



## Crawfish

This is unreal. This thread has already filled up 2 pages and we are not even booking reservations yet. I can hear Topsail calling all of us back.

Leon


----------



## Doft

We'll be living in New Hampshire next year, but we're still going to book a site!










Jim


----------



## 3LEES

Doft said:


> We'll be living in New Hampshire next year, but we're still going to book a site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


That's great Jim! The rally would not be complete without you, Amy and those three boys!


----------



## need2mellowout

3LEES said:


> The Robinson's are in...
> 
> I expect my Liver to have regained full use by the time the next Summer Rally rolls around. Meanwhile I am making it go "cold turkey" so it recovers from a toxic combination of delicious Pina Coladas, Mojitos and other stuff I forgot the name of...
> 
> Reverie


Nick I am sorry to hear that your hepatic function was impaired by the egregious excess of the past week. Quite possibly the wonderful fried food was the etiologic factor.









I would prescribe an aggressive regimen of milk thistle extract and n-acetyl cysteine (NAC) to help your liver to recover fully. These items can be found at your local vitamin shop or a Whole Foods Market. Hopefully you will be in top form by 08.

Take care,
Billy









[/quote]

My liver's just fine. But my weight isn't!

I gained 7 lbs while at Topsail. Too much good food and not enough willpower!

Billy, is there an over the counter remedy for my gluttony?

I guess it's time to get back to the diet...








[/quote]

Count us in for next year.

Wally Wolrd has milk thistle at a good price.

My scale was a few pounds more too. Next year I plan on absorbing less sunshine


----------



## zoomzoom8

I started the new web site last night...............it'll be up soon..................











Crawfish said:


> This is unreal. This thread has already filled up 2 pages and we are not even booking reservations yet. I can hear Topsail calling all of us back.
> 
> Leon


WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Outback DeLand

Since we missed it this year, we are anxious to make our reservations for next year. Count us in, and we will post back our site # when we know it







.

Anita


----------



## Jambalaya

_*My liver's just fine. But my weight isn't!

I gained 7 lbs while at Topsail. Too much good food and not enough willpower!

Billy, is there an over the counter remedy for my gluttony?

I guess it's time to get back to the diet...

Dan*_

Dan, I truly wish I had the answer the the weight conundrum,







then I would have enough money to be a full time Outbacker!

Back to the treadmill for me.









Take care,
Billy


----------



## outbackmac

A dream come true ive always wanted to make a rally at TOP SAIL now i can i will not ask the DW i will tell her. Anyone buying that statement? ok iwill ask nicely


----------



## Crawfish

That's great Jerry. Please tell her real nice. I don't think she will object. Just tell her y'all have almost a whole year to plan for it. We are going to start making our reservations in about 3 weeks.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> *We are going to start making our reservations in about 3 weeks.*
> 
> Leon


I know Lamar suggested the possibility of going to the 100s section of Topsail next year. Any decisions been made yet (Dan - Gordon)? Not that we are impatient or anything like that.










I just need to make sure that Margaret has the proper logistical data in about three (3) weeks when she fires up the old laptop at 0 dark thirty CDT and bulls her way into ReserveAmerica.com. Its quite impressive and entertaining to watch.









Billy


----------



## FraTra

Well, It looks like we will be going to Topsail the last week of May with some friends. 1 Outback, 1 Fleetwood and 1 Sunline. It's a mini diversity rally!


----------



## 3LEES

FraTra said:


> Well, It looks like we will be going to Topsail the last week of May with some friends. 1 Outback, 1 Fleetwood and 1 Sunline. It's a mini diversity rally!


I Guaran-dam-tee that y'all will have a great time! In fact y'all might be there in time to witness sea turtle nesting.


----------



## Crawfish

Doft said:


> Well, It looks like we will be going to Topsail the last week of May with some friends. 1 Outback, 1 Fleetwood and 1 Sunline. It's a mini diversity rally!


Fratra, we wish you could hold off until the summer rally, but if you can't then you can kick things off for us.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Make that trip Doft!!!!.......we'll make a special blender full just for you and yours.

Come on FraTra....you can move it...it's just 2 weeks later...the kids will be outta school.........

Welcome Deland and OutBackMac

LOL.....







look at me welcoming everyone as if we are all signed up already.........









358 days to go!!!

Oooooooooooooooo, two day old thread.......page three............454 views.......think we got some interest????

I promise folks........details coming soon......working on pages two and three of the new rally web site.......soon grasshopper, soon..........









WOOHOO!!! We are on the Rally Map!!


----------



## mountainlady56

sleecjr said:


> I wanna book now


Well, whenever you book, let me know what site, so I can book next-door!! I NEVER saw a man cook so much!!
Everytime I passed by your site, almost, you were at that grill!!








BTW, Jimmy fell in love with "Baby Bella"......everytime I get on the site, and there's a pic of her, he says, "aww...there's Baby Bella!".








Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

sgalady said:


> I wanna book now


Well, whenever you book, let me know what site, so I can book next-door!! I NEVER saw a man cook so much!!
Everytime I passed by your site, almost, you were at that grill!!








BTW, Jimmy fell in love with "Baby Bella"......everytime I get on the site, and there's a pic of her, he says, "aww...there's Baby Bella!".








Darlene








[/quote]

Will do. I love to cook. I am planning on booking early and i am hoping for the 100 loop this year. I have my eye on a nice site.


----------



## outbackmac

come on guys whats so special about the 100 loop? we have never been to top sail. i was lookin at the pics a fellow outbacker posted and all the sites seem good. iam leaving my dw happiness in all youre hands.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Well, a couple things......there are more sites in that area than in the loop we have been in. So, in theory, we won't have people spread out too much. The sites are a little wider verses a little longer (deeper) in the loop we have been in. However, there is not as much shade. And, the "Palm" loop is a little newer.

However, please don't feel you "have to" book a site in this area. We recommend the sites in the 60's and 70's (stay away from #71...it stinks...really) as well. If you and the DW find a site you like better, go for it! We'll find ya!! You can run, but you can't hide!!


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> talk was out about getting sites in the 100 loop.
> im game if the group is?
> if not ill take site 71 ...
> lamar


Lamar, are you still drinking some of Zoom's Pina Colada's? You want site #71? The stinky site?

Leon








[/quote]
Lemur, 
Tommy and I were walking by your spectacular site #71, and almost BARFED!!







They should post a sign saying "Warning: Hazardous Gasses"!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

It's official......................









TopSail 2008 Info

Woohoo !!!


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> It's official......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TopSail 2008 Info
> 
> Woohoo !!!


Great job, as usual, on the OBer's official link to the rally, zoom!!






















Darlene


----------



## bmxmom

Hi,

My DH was just asking me this week where we should go next year for our camping trip. I am thinking that this could be lots and lots of fun. We have never done a rally before and I do not post that often - we would like to come to and make new friends.

Anne


----------



## fl_diesel

bmxmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DH was just asking me this week where we should go next year for our camping trip. I am thinking that this could be lots and lots of fun. We have never done a rally before and I do not post that often - we would like to come to and make new friends.
> 
> Anne


Anne,

Don't give it a second thought, come join the fun, you will be hooked. Heck, come join us in the fall in North Carolina for the mountain rally. I don't post that often either, it's not a requirement







Hope to see you at a rally soon.

Wow Gordon, that is a great write up! I think you fully captured the essence of the SE summer rally.


----------



## 3LEES

Topsail is a great campground. You can just set up and stay there for the entire rally and fully enjoy yourselves.

But the Destin area is not a desert town. There are a lot of things to do and see.

We will be putting areas of interest on the website in the days and weeks to come. Then you can plan your time in Topsail Hill Perserve State Park on the beautiful Gulf of Mexico!

Stay tuned!


----------



## bmxmom

Hi,

We are going to come.







It will be our first rally - but I don't think it will be our last. The campground looks awesome and we are excited to meet everyone.

Anne


----------



## campingnut18

welcome anne. 
book it fast .sites will be gone by august.
you will love the rally and love ,love ,love the beach.
this will be the biggest outbackers rally ever.

campingnut


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Anne!!
Welcome aboard Southeastern OBers!! You'll love the fellowship, the fun, the food, etc.!! We look forward to having you join us!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Anne and family. For your first rally, you could not have picked a better one. Fun is guaranteed. Looking forward to seeing y'all next year.

Leon


----------



## EZCAMPN

Well we can't wait til next year. Zoom, the specails drinks were awsome. We loved you meeting us at our site as we pulled in with drinks in hand. That was our first rally but not our last. Since we live only about 50 miles from top sail, let us know if there is anything we can do. looking forward to staying the whole week next year. Hopefully Cleo won't be talking to "RALPH" this time. She felt bad the she was sick in the short time we were there.

Marney


----------



## Crawfish

Marney, glad you and Cleo are going to make it again next year, and yes book early so you can stay the whole week.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!

Only 353 more days !!!!..............









Thread is nine days old and has over 1000 views..............SWEET!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

1100 posts and now 49 replies. Me thinks there is just a little interest in this rally!

Remember fellow Topsailers, the park will start accepting registrations 11 months before the event. That is in 17 days and you must register through Reserve America. You will have to open an account (free), and then make your reservations.

Here is the link.


----------



## freefaller25

3LEES said:


> 1100 posts and now 49 replies. Me thinks there is just a little interest in this rally!
> 
> Remember fellow Topsailers, the park will start accepting registrations 11 months before the event. That is in 17 days and you must register through Reserve America. You will have to open an account (free), and then make your reservations.
> 
> Here is the link.


Ok, I have a stupid question.....if we can make reservations 11 months before the date if we reserve exactly 11 months from the first day we will be camping can we make it for the whole week even though it will be more than 11 months from the last day we are reserving? Does that make sense?


----------



## 3LEES

freefaller25 said:


> 1100 posts and now 49 replies. Me thinks there is just a little interest in this rally!
> 
> Remember fellow Topsailers, the park will start accepting registrations 11 months before the event. That is in 17 days and you must register through Reserve America. You will have to open an account (free), and then make your reservations.
> 
> Here is the link.


Ok, I have a stupid question.....if we can make reservations 11 months before the date if we reserve exactly 11 months from the first day we will be camping can we make it for the whole week even though it will be more than 11 months from the last day we are reserving? Does that make sense?








[/quote]

As a very learned teacher once told me...

Do you have an easier question for a cheaper prize?

I have had that exact thought. Hopefully one of the other Southeasterners will know. If not, I guess I'll have to call someone and find out!


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> Ok, I have a stupid question.....if we can make reservations 11 months before the date if we reserve exactly 11 months from the first day we will be camping can we make it for the whole week even though it will be more than 11 months from the last day we are reserving? Does that make sense?


Now that is not a stupid question. Matter of fact it is a very good question.

The answer is NO you can not make it for the rest of the week. We are going to have to wait until the end of the month to make our reservations. You can make your reservations the day after your last day there. For example, if you plan on pulling out on Jun 23, 2008, then you can make your reservations on July 24, 2007. Did I lose anybody. The best thing to do is wait until the end of July to make reservations.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Thanks for the clarification Leon!


----------



## GoVols

Crawfish said:


> The best thing to do is wait until the end of July to make reservations.
> 
> Leon


Or you could make them one day at a time for each day you are going to be there.







Of course, that would mean you would have to check-in every day of your stay.


----------



## campingnut18

ok , i've been to topsail about 10 times now.








but does someone have that link to the guy who took pictures of every site.









i forgot which one we wanted for next year.

lamar


----------



## GoVols

campingnut18 said:


> ok , i've been to topsail about 10 times now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but does someone have that link to the guy who took pictures of every site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot which one we wanted for next year.
> 
> lamar


Site #71 is the one you want.


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> ok , i've been to topsail about 10 times now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but does someone have that link to the guy who took pictures of every site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot which one we wanted for next year.
> 
> lamar


Lamar,

I've got it at home. I'll send it to ya later.


----------



## sleecjr

campingnut18 said:


> ok , i've been to topsail about 10 times now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but does someone have that link to the guy who took pictures of every site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot which one we wanted for next year.
> 
> lamar


Its on the first page of this years rally topic


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> ok , i've been to topsail about 10 times now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but does someone have that link to the guy who took pictures of every site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot which one we wanted for next year.
> 
> lamar


Site #71 is the one you want.








[/quote]

JT, Lamar just loves Site #71.









Here is the link to the pictures of all the sites.
Pictures of all the sites

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Ok, I have a stupid question.....if we can make reservations 11 months before the date if we reserve exactly 11 months from the first day we will be camping can we make it for the whole week even though it will be more than 11 months from the last day we are reserving? Does that make sense?


Now that is not a stupid question. Matter of fact it is a very good question.

The answer is NO you can not make it for the rest of the week. We are going to have to wait until the end of the month to make our reservations. You can make your reservations the day after your last day there. For example, if you plan on pulling out on Jun 23, 2008, then you can make your reservations on July 24, 2007. Did I lose anybody. The best thing to do is wait until the end of July to make reservations.

Leon








[/quote]

Leon is correct. Right now the earliest date I can register for 10 consecutive days is May 29, 2008. So my best guess is try registering on July 27th of this year. If that doesn't work, then try to register each subsequent day. You should be able to register sometime before the end of the month of July.

Keep checking the Southeastern Outbackers 2008 Rally website for updates and additional information. We are adding content almost daily.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Rally Site Updated !!!!









2008 Rally Info

WooHoo, only 348 more days!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Gordon, that is one fine looking website!









Now let's see...

14 days since the end of the 2007 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally...

5 pages of website...so far.

At this rate we could have over 130 pages before the 2008 Rally!


----------



## zoomzoom8

345 !!!!


----------



## Jambalaya

zoomzoom8 said:


> 345 !!!!


Gordon, I am working on some recipes for next years Topsail Rally. This was our 4th of July experiment. Kind of a Feather and Hoof Platter. I am trying to keep the spice levels moderate, which is hard to do when DW is the holiday mixologist.

Much of my stuff is exceeds the 3 Alarm or better heat level.


----------



## Crawfish

Billy, your DW is doing just fine. There is nothing wrong with a little bit more spice. I enjoy a good spicy meal every now and then.







Those birds sure do look good. I can almost taste them.







If what you cook looks anything like this, it is going to be a winner for sure.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

It's a good thing that I just finished a wonderful pig meat dinner. Sherry cooked a picnic roast in our Showtime.

If not for that I'd be salivating for some of that grilled bird! Nothing wrong with spicy. A couple of beers then you're good to go!

Damn...I just remembered...

344 days!

I can wait...impatiently.


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Sherry cooked a picnic roast in our Showtime.



















Dan, this might be a stupid question, but please explain "Showtime".

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Sherry cooked a picnic roast in our Showtime.



















Dan, this might be a stupid question, but please explain "Showtime".

Leon








[/quote]
Ron Popeil's Showtime Rotisserie. My folks bought one for Sherry about 3 years ago. We have NEVER had a bad meal cooked in this rotisserie.

And in case you're wondering, I DON'T have a Pocket Fisherman!









BTW Leon, there are never any stupid questions!


----------



## zoomzoom8

340 !!!


----------



## Jambalaya

I hope I am not confusing the "when can I book my campsite" issue, but here goes...

As we plan to stay for two weeks at Top Sail in '08 (June 7-21), I decided to log on to Reserve America and scope out the sites. When I looked at the availabilities, it did not show any sites as "available" from June 12th forward. HOWEVER, when I selected the campsite, I was able to book it for 14 nights beginning June 7, 2008.







--Reservations are confirmed with Reserve America for the Pappas family on site 155 for the 2008 Rally.

Mrs. Jambalaya


----------



## freefaller25

We have 137 reserved for June 12-21. Not sure if we will arrive that early, but we are coming!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Ok campers, the fun is about to start.

Our family will be attending the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally from June 12th through June 21st, 2008. We decided not to travel again on Saturday (too many people trying to get to the beach), and we did NOT want to travel on Friday the 13th! So we will be arriving Thursday the 12th.

Today I tried the Reserve America website to see what was available, and to my surprise I was able to book those dates! 3LEES will be in site #164 from the 12th thru the 21st.

I appears that if the first day of your requested dates is available, then you are allowed to book the remaining dates. So....for those of you who will be arriving on the 12th, then Saturday, July 14, 2007 is your red letter date! You will be required to open an account with Reserve America (free) in order to register. Interest in this rally has been very big, so book early.

For those of you who would like to view a campsite before you make a decision, photos of every site at Topsail are viewable here. Additionally, a map of the entire Topsail campsite can be viewed here.

Less than 330 days until the rally! This rally has the makings of being the best rally yet!


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!! The Zooms are in!! We are in site 139

Folks I am outta town getting some crack track. I will start the guest list when I get back next week

Zoom


----------



## campingnut18

ok stay away from site 138 that ours..

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

Everybody better book their sites!! Believe it or not, this area, too, has already got several sites booked, and alot of the sites are walk-up only. You can look for me on site #136!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

I just booked site #132. I will be pulling in on Friday the 13th.








Wish me luck.

Leon


----------



## tonka

Is Top Sail giving a group discount? If so, how do we let them know we're with the Outbackers Group?

Not trying to be cheap, but the more we save on the site the more alcohol we can afford!


----------



## Crawfish

tonka said:


> Is Top Sail giving a group discount? If so, how do we let them know we're with the Outbackers Group?
> 
> Not trying to be cheap, but the more we save on the site the more alcohol we can afford!


Julie, sorry but Topsail does not give group rates.
As for more money for alcohol, you can always sell some of Dave's toys.









Leon


----------



## tonka

Crawfish said:


> Julie, sorry but Topsail does not give group rates.
> As for more money for alcohol, you can always sell some of Dave's toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Now that's an idea!!!







Why didn't I think of that?









Can I post a list of "toys" for sale on here? LOL


----------



## 3LEES

Just a friendly nudge folks. I just looked at the sites available for June 13, 2008 in the Palm Loop. Already 25 of the available sites are taken. I will check again in the morning. The openings for June 12th will be shown then.

Chose a site and book it ASAP. From the looks of things, there might only be scattered sites available by the end of the month.


----------



## Outback DeLand

We are on site #134 arriving on June 12th.







Already counting the days!

Mike and Anita


----------



## Crawfish

Glad to see you got your site Mike. I know you tried so hard to get a site for the last rally. I think this next year will go by fast and the week of the rally will go so sloooow.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Now that registration is in full swing, I want to remind everyone to visit this site (Topsail 2008) and follow the directions/requests.

The committe is working hard to make this the best dang rally yet. We need the information so planning can proceed.


----------



## old_tidefan

Tidefan and posse locked in for 127 coming in on the 12th


----------



## Crawfish

This is not my camper, but this is my site for next year.










Leon


----------



## 3LEES

And this is not my bike, but it is my site for next year #164



Hey friends that attended Luray, note the LEVEL and paved site. Y'all won't have to bring a truck load of blocks to level your camper here...


----------



## fl_diesel

We will be on site 135 arriving the 13th.


----------



## Crawfish

fl_diesel said:


> We will be on site 135 arriving the 13th.


I'm glad I am not the only one arriving on Friday the 13th.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

We will be coming in on Friday 13th too.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Well,

I am still up trying to book a site starting the 14th and the RA site shows I can't book until 8 AM.
I guess I will try then, I was hoping their dates updated at midnight, oh well.

Dave


----------



## having_fun

Its only 11:00PM there, you would have to wait till 1:00AM.

We just got 163, done. We're going July 26th in just a couple of weeks as well!


----------



## Crawfish

having_fun said:


> We just got 163, done. We're going July 26th in just a couple of weeks as well!


Welcome aboard having fun. Have you ever been to Topsail? If not, you are going to be amazed. If you have, then enjoy. I know me and DW will be going down a few more times this year.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Good catch!
Different TZ, I will stay up til 1 here and try again.
Leon, do you ever sleep?

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

outbackgeorgia said:


> Leon, do you ever sleep?
> 
> Dave


Dave, it is later there than it is here.








I normally don't stay up this late, but heck it's Friday and we are not camping this weekend.









Leon


----------



## having_fun

We have not been there, we missed this year, but we will be there in a couple weeks for a summer vacation. The pictures look awsome. That web page that had pictures of every site was way cool, are other campground done that way?

OK, the DW wants to know whats expected of her







I know we can do want we want, but what can we do to contribute, food? Drink? what? Are there group eatings where we need to bring stuff? We want to contribute.

The DW wants to know if there are any Kwajies out there. You'll know what that is if you are one


----------



## campingnut18

you can make reservation today at 8am.
im giving up site 138 if anyone wants it.
we need 3 sites together and i can make it happen in that area now.

lamar


----------



## old_tidefan

we need 3 sites together and i can make it happen in that area now.

You buying 2 more trailers Lamar?


----------



## campingnut18

i wish.
tommy ,nick ,david and i want to get somewhat close
to each other.

I GOT MY SITE 159 for 8 nights.

lamar


----------



## sleecjr

I AM IN!!!!!!!!! Site 131..


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Outbackgeorgia is in site 143.
Ernie, you got out first choice! Great site.

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

It's 8AM EDT here, and this is our list so far:

Jambalaya............155
Freefaller..............137
3LEES...................164
Crawfish...............132
zoomzoom8..........139
sgalady.................136
Ouback Deland......134
tidefan..................127
fl diesel.................135
having fun.............163
camping18............159
sleecjr..................131
outbackgeorgia..... 143

As requested here, please PM your information to zoomzoom8


----------



## old_tidefan

outbackgeorgia said:


> Outbackgeorgia is in site 143.
> Ernie, you got out first choice! Great site.
> 
> Dave


Believe it or not it was actually my second choice....Outbackers get on the ball early!


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK,
I'll trade 143 for 127!

Dave


----------



## tonka

We got site 165. We stayed up past midnight like the rest of you did, but still wasn't able to reserve until 8 this a.m.

OH well, either way, lack of sleep and then getting up early this morn, at least we got our sites, right?

Now, I'm gonna go take a nap.









Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, we will keep an updated list until you return from the tracks. 
Here is the list as of 10:00am

tidefan..................127
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller..............137
zoomzoom8..........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Jambalaya............155
camping18............159
3LEES...................164
having fun.............163
Tonka...................165

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Add to The List:

CampingNut 159
Reverie 157
O'Shields 156

Come on June!!!!

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Reverie said:


> Add to The List:
> 
> CampingNut 159
> Reverie 157
> O'Shields 156
> 
> Come on June!!!!
> 
> Reverie


I'm right there with ya Nick!

Updated list:

tidefan..................127
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165


----------



## Wolfpackers

Wolfpackers are in....site 168 from 6/13 to 6/20.









Said I'd never go back to the beach in summer, but you guys make it sound like sooo much fun. Looking forward to next year...will be retiring soon and camping more. Hope there are some golfers in the crowd...looks like several good courses nearby.

Boy was I surprised this morning to see that we could reserve sites now....recall reading a thread that said we had to wait unitl 11 months prior to the departure date. Missed my #1 site choice...138, but hey, never been there and only looking at sites that "appear" to have some shade and easy to back in...glad someone posted pics of each site. I'm still getting the hang of backing.. only twice so far, but expect to have much more experience by next June.

See ya'll in June unless you're gonna be at the rally in October at Moonshine Creek in NC.









Brent

P.S. How can I get the pic of my rig to be larger ? Its so small compared to most others.

Thanks.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Wolfpackers. You are going to love it at Topsail. I will be seeing you in Oct in the Smokies. Me and DW can not wait for that rally. See you then.

On you sig picture, just resize it to about 300X125 pixels.

tidefan..................127
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Wolfpackers..........168

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

some outbackers need to book site 160/162
they are still open for the week.

come on folks fill that loop up.

lamar


----------



## bmxmom

Hi,

We just made our reservation for Site 130. We can not wait - our first rally!!!! How many days??

Anne


----------



## need2mellowout

Whoo Hoo! We're in on June 13th leaving June 22nd on site 161









I had to call reservations directly.









Tony



campingnut18 said:


> some outbackers need to book site 160/162
> they are still open for the week.
> 
> come on folks fill that loop up.
> 
> lamar
> 
> some outbackers need to book site 160/162
> they are still open for the week.
> 
> come on folks fill that loop up.
> 
> lamar


Lamar the guy I phone reserved with said 160 (or was it 162?) is a long term 30-60 day site.

Tony


----------



## 3LEES

Update:

tidefan..................127
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
need2mellowout.....161
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Wolfpackers..........168

19 signed up so far on the first day. Amazing.

To sorta put this in perspective, the Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally of 2006 had about the same number of attendees as we now have confirmed reservations.


----------



## Wolfpackers

campingnut18 said:


> you can make reservation today at 8am.
> im giving up site 138 if anyone wants it.
> we need 3 sites together and i can make it happen in that area now.
> 
> lamar


Lamar,
Was reviewing today's posts and am interested in site 138 if it's still available. I reserved site 168 when 138 wasn't available this morning, so how do I go about swapping for 138....any ideas ? Let me know what we need to do.

Brent


----------



## EZCAMPN

Crawfish said:


> Welcome aboard Wolfpackers. You are going to love it at Topsail. I will be seeing you in Oct in the Smokies. Me and DW can not wait for that rally. See you then.
> 
> On you sig picture, just resize it to about 300X125 pixels.
> 
> tidefan..................127
> sleecjr..................131
> Crawfish...............132
> Ouback Deland......134
> fl diesel.................135
> sgalady.................136
> Freefaller...............137
> zoomzoom8...........139
> outbackgeorgia..... 143
> Jambalaya.............155
> O'Shields...............156
> Reverie.................157
> campingnut18........159
> having fun.............163
> 3LEES...................164
> Tonka...................165
> Wolfpackers..........168
> EZCAMPN..............167
> 
> Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Marney and Cleo!

Glad to see you two joining us again. And this time you won't have to move!

Now we have 20 comfirmed reservations:

tidefan..................127
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
need2mellowout.....161
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168



Wolfpackers said:


> you can make reservation today at 8am.
> im giving up site 138 if anyone wants it.
> we need 3 sites together and i can make it happen in that area now.
> 
> lamar


Lamar,
Was reviewing today's posts and am interested in site 138 if it's still available. I reserved site 168 when 138 wasn't available this morning, so how do I go about swapping for 138....any ideas ? Let me know what we need to do.

Brent
[/quote]
Hey Brent,

As of this morning...7:36AM...site 138 is not available for the rally dates. However, since you did not take site #71 (it stinks!), you have a great site. At Topsail, there are no bad sites.


----------



## Fire44

Booked site 126!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

We are booked. Lot 124 for us.

Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

I want to give a big welcome to our friends from the North. Highlander, Fire44, Z-family, and Preish Gang. These people are traveling great distances to be part of the rally. Glad all of y'all are going to be able to make it.

Preish Gang..........124
Fire44..................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
need2mellowout.....161
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168

We now have 24 confirmed reservations.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome all you folks from the great white north.

you have more guts than me. i would never drive that far for anything.
but you will have a great time and love the beach.

cant wait another long year...

lamar


----------



## z-family




----------



## 3LEES

z-family said:


> Whooo hooo... thanks Leon and Lamar! we can't wait to meet all our southeastern friends!!!
> 
> Rob
> 
> P.S. site 166 for us...


A great big WELCOME to our fellow campers from the land of the pink stuff!









As Lamar has already stated, y'all are gonna enjoy this rally.

And Rob...hey neighbor! We're in #164


----------



## Northern Wind

Ok we are in, just booked site 154 from June 13th to 21st 2008.

Is this a BYOF camp site? (bring your own Flamingo)

Should be fun, looking forward to meeting all our friends from the South!

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

Fantastic Steve! I think we should have a "Decorate your yard flamingo contest". Can't wait to get some more of that Canadian bacon man. My tastebuds are watering already.

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Steve!

As previously stated (somewhere), flamingos are a required camping accessory in Florida!

Update:

Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
need2mellowout.....161
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168


----------



## Doft

Site 151 for us for the 14th through the 21st!

Jim


----------



## webeopelas

Site 160 for us. 14-21st


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Wow,

We are getting a lot of travelers, maybe we won't be the last to arrive next year!

BTW, sites 142 and 144 are good sites and still open! We are pretty good neighbors.

Dave


----------



## Dean_P

Hi GANG!!

The Plaisance family has just reserved site 129 for the week.









Dawn


----------



## goneflyfishin

I got so excited reading this thread - we've booked our first rally!!
Site 120 for the 14th - 21st.









My DH is thankful that so many northerners are going so they can pick us up on the road when our old TV breaks down.


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome to Doft famlly (love those boys), webeopelas family and Dean P family!

Update:

Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168

28 and counting! Get a site while you can!


----------



## Dreamtimers

We're in!!!























Site 162. Who knows, at this rate, the park will be full in a couple of weeks.

Imagine the shock of the staff if we all arrive in convoy.























Dave

Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168

29 and counting! Get a site while you can!


----------



## Crawfish

Oops, y'all left one out of the list. Let's don't leave out goneflyfishin.

goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168

So far we have 30 confirmed campers.

Leon


----------



## Fire44

goneflyfishin said:


> I got so excited reading this thread - we've booked our first rally!!
> Site 120 for the 14th - 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is thankful that so many northerners are going so they can pick us up on the road when our old TV breaks down.


OK...I just checked Mapquest and there are only 10 Smyrna's in the US....we have two that are going to be repesented!!!

Gary


----------



## 3LEES

Fire44 said:


> I got so excited reading this thread - we've booked our first rally!!
> Site 120 for the 14th - 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is thankful that so many northerners are going so they can pick us up on the road when our old TV breaks down.


OK...I just checked Mapquest and there are only 10 Smyrna's in the US....we have two that are going to be repesented!!!

Gary
[/quote]
We have one in Florida. New Smyrna Beach. Gary, is that one of the cities listed ?

Ps...that's not my hometown.


----------



## Highlander96

I am going to bring a megaphone and yell "RED ZONE" outside of Ernie's(tidefan's) trailer every morning and evening just like the old days!!!!

I can't wait to get there!!!

Tim


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Tim,
I would be careful, Ernie will send out A.J.!!!

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Highlander96 said:


> I am going to bring a megaphone and yess "RED ZONE" outside of Ernie's(tidefan's) trailer every morning and evening just like the old days!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get there!!!
> 
> Tim


"Tim,
I would be careful, Ernie will send out A.J.!!!

Dave"

That's right, Tim!! A.J. will pout at you, if he doesn't know you!!







He's our "sport model".......his toes don't touch the ground when he runs!!







We love him!







Course, we love ALL the kids!!







One little girl KNOWS she's my favorite..........Ms. Calista!!















BTW, I can't believe we're up to 30 families, and it's STILL 11 months away!! Well, we need that time to stock up on ice, rum, tequila, and all the other necessities!!















Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Holy Crap!!!!!

I leave for four days, have no internet access for three, and this EXPLODES !!!!

3100+ views in less than 30 days......amazing.......









I promise I will get back to each of you that sent me info in my almost full mail box. It will probably take me the rest of the week to get bearings back and get the guest list up and running, so bear with me.........

To all of you that have signed up so far, WELCOME !!!, glad to have you aboard!!

Sites still remaining in the circle as of 9:00a this morning for the 13th - 21st.......(14th-21st probably has a few more).........

101
107
109
111
112
114
115
116
119
121
123
142
144
147

Then we start filling the rest of the park !!!

GO, GO, GO !!!


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Gordon,

See what happens when ya get incommunicato for a couple of days? Good thing you registered when you did. A few more days and you might have been shut out!


----------



## Cajuncountry

We are in, just booked site number 142. We had to deviate a little from the schedule and will be arrivng on the 15th and leaving on the 22nd. So far there is only one problem I just sold my SOB so I am not sure what we will be in when we head up to Topsail. At least now I have a date that I must shoot far to get another TT.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Welcome neighbor!
Finally, someone next to us!

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Five Outbackers

Five Outbackers just booked # 144

That makes two more Cajuncountry # 142 ........& .......Five Outbackers # 144

goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168


----------



## old_tidefan

Highlander96 said:


> I am going to bring a megaphone and yell "RED ZONE" outside of Ernie's(tidefan's) trailer every morning and evening just like the old days!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get there!!!
> 
> Tim


I just read this.....I will probably jump up and start making up lies about what is happening







.. really glad you are coming. It will be quite a drive but will be well worth it once you are there. We can also explain to everyone else about red zone and what it has done to us all


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Canjun Country and Five Outbackers!

That makes 32...and counting!

goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168


----------



## CelticDreamer

Topsail update

Just so everyone knows, sites 140 and 141 open up on the 15th for the week.
They are taken on the 13th & 14th but those people are leaving (don't think they are outbackers).

Linda


----------



## Crawfish

CelticDreamer said:


> Topsail update
> 
> Just so everyone knows, sites 140 and 141 open up on the 15th for the week.
> They are taken on the 13th & 14th but those people are leaving (don't think they are outbackers).
> 
> Linda


So Linda, does this mean y'all have reserved and are coming. We hope so.

Oh and by the way, welcome to Outbackers. What state do y'all hail from?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Folks, I'm getting PM's and emails about food to bring....at this point don't fret about it. For now, just plan on your family food needs for the week. We will have a catered night and a potluck breakfast, but details will come on those as time goes. We have folks working behind the scene to line up all sorts of stuff......

chill grasshopper.....for now just get *signed up!!*


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> Folks, I'm getting PM's and emails about food to bring....at this point don't fret about it. For now, just plan on your family food needs for the week. We will have a catered night and a potluck breakfast, but details will come on those as time goes. We have folks working behind the scene to line up all sorts of stuff......
> 
> chill grasshopper.....for now just get *signed up!!*


Just to reinforce what Gordon said, right now we are trying to get the word out to all that might want to attend this rally. Time is of the essence.

At the rate the campsites are being booked, these dates could close out in a month or two.

After we have pretty much finalized the attendance roll, we will then concentrate on planning activities, food, photos, pamphlets and other areas. We want to make this rally a memorable experience for all.

So for now, let all you know that might want to attend that registration is open.


----------



## 3LEES

For those who are still thinking about joining us...

As of 8:30PM EDT, these are the sites remaining in the Palm Circle loop:

107
109
110
111
112
114
115
116
119
121
147

Come on! Join the rest of us! We're gonna have a great time!

Confirmed reservations...32!


----------



## mom30075

The Hancocks are reserved, Site 147 6/14-6/21
Donna


----------



## Paul and Amy

The only problem I see with going to Topsail in June 08 is not the heat, but the dogs (my girls) cannot do some of the things we like to do (going to beaches, etc). Now I know why we left Florida as a lot of Florida State Parks didn't take dogs for their hike trails.....


----------



## 3LEES

LabbyCampers said:


> The only problem I see with going to Topsail in June 08 is not the heat, but the dogs (my girls) cannot do some of the things we like to do (going to beaches, etc). Now I know why we left Florida as a lot of Florida State Parks didn't take dogs for their hike trails.....


We take our dog.

True, she is not allowed on the beach. But most beaches don't allow dogs.

But she is a true camper. She loves the new surroundings, the walks we take her on, meeting new people and dogs.

We wouldn't camp without her.

Welcome mom30075! (the Hancocks)

Lee says hi to Nathan









Update:

goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168

And then there were.....33!

As Gordon would say...WOO HOO!


----------



## wendy & chuck

I think the Carmack's are in #119. We'll check in the morning.


----------



## zoomzoom8

**Alert**

OK, boys and girls...the guest list is up with as much info as I was given or I had. Well that is, unless you haven't pm'd me the info now that you are registered (you are registered right?). Just click on the "guest list" link on the main rally page

To all the folks that sent me their info I have added you to a email list for the rally and I emailed you the username and password to get in.......if you got no email, that means I don't have that info from you.

What info????? Go Here

For those folks that did get the email, please confirm the info and PM me if something is astray.

Only 331 more days !!! WOOHOO!!!!

Zoom









PS - this thread is a month old today....so far 3700+ views....wow....of almost 200 sites only about 40 spots are left in the entire (not just the palm circle - 8 left as of right now) campground for the week of the rally....so what are you waiting for?????........sign up NOW !!!


----------



## Crawfish

wendy & chuck said:


> I think the Carmack's are in #119. We'll check in the morning.


Welcome aboard Wendy and Chuck. So glad you can join us. It's going to be a great week at the beach. Just send Zoomzoom your info so he can get you on the rally web page.

*34 campers reserved so far.*

wendy and chuck...119
goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
sgalady.................136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
EZCAMPN..............167
Wolfpackers..........168

Leon


----------



## RJLLERENA

Good Morning,
We are wondering if this is open only to owners of Outbacks. We currently own an R-Vision Trail-Cruiser 23rs in other words an SOB in the forum. We love your forum and the rally sounds awesome! We have 2 teenage girls 15 and 16 and our dog minnie. 
Hoping you will accept us....The Llerena Family


----------



## zoomzoom8

THE LLERENAS said:


> Good Morning,
> We are wondering if this is open only to owners of Outbacks. We currently own an R-Vision Trail-Cruiser 23rs in other words an SOB in the forum. We love your forum and the rally sounds awesome! We have 2 teenage girls 15 and 16 and our dog minnie.
> Hoping you will accept us....The Llerena Family


Heck yeah, come on down........we love SOBr's. Make those reservations NOW !!!


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> Good Morning,
> We are wondering if this is open only to owners of Outbacks. We currently own an R-Vision Trail-Cruiser 23rs in other words an SOB in the forum. We love your forum and the rally sounds awesome! We have 2 teenage girls 15 and 16 and our dog minnie.
> Hoping you will accept us....The Llerena Family


Heck yeah, come on down........we love SOBr's. Make those reservations NOW !!!
[/quote]
Just in case the LLERENAS don't know what SOB means in Outbackers.com...Some Other Brand

We have several members of the rally that attend what have SOB's rather than Outbacks. All are welcome!

Come join the fun!


----------



## RJLLERENA

when you reserve do you reserve as family or group camping, when i put group it comes to zero $


----------



## 3LEES

THE LLERENAS said:


> when you reserve do you reserve as family or group camping, when i put group it comes to zero $


Everyone in this rally has reserved their site individually.

First you must join and register with Reserve America (free). Once you have an account, then goto the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally  website.

There you will find a highlighted area with "Reserve America - Topsail Hill State Park" written in it. Click on this hyperlink.

You will be taken to the Topsail Hill area where you pick you campsite and register. You need... looking for "any camping spot". Then enter the dates you will arrive and the length of stay.

The next screen will tell you what is available. Click on the site you want,, and follow the directions.

I hope this helps, and we hope to see you at Topsail!


----------



## 3LEES

Ok campers. Of the 66 available sites in the Palm Circle Loop, only 6 remain open for the rally.

And of the appx 200 sites available for the entire campground, about 75% have already been taken.

Registration for a campsite at the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally opened less than a week ago. These remaining campsites will not last long.

So what are you waiting for? Join us for a great rally! Don't get shut out!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Only 50 spots left in the entire park for the week of the rally. Only six left in the "Palm Circle"

Don't delay, Reserve TODAY !!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thanks everyone for getting your reservation information so quickly......have a few.........Wendy and Chuck, Prevish Gang, Fire44, Highlander, and Northern Wind, that still need to pm me info to complete the guest list......









Only two spots left in the palm circle.........only about 35 in the whole park........









Only 327 more days!!!!

Thanks again all!!!

Zoom


----------



## 3LEES

Calling all Campers that would like to attend a GREAT RALLY!









The available spaces at Topsail Hill Preserve State park for the dates June 14-21, 2008 are almost gone.

Two (2) sites remain in the Palm Circle loop, and only 38 sites total remain open for those dates.

Since registration has been open for only 8 days, logic says that these remaining sites will be gone by the end of this week.

Once they are gone, the only chance you will have to get a site for the rally will be if someone cancels.

So step out in faith! Register today! If you are forced to cancel sometime in the future, it only costs $10.00 for the cancellation, or better yet, someone from this site will take it off you hands.

What have you got to lose???

Missing a GREAT RALLY!


----------



## mountainlady56

Sorry, folks!
Site #136 (my former site) is available. You guys know I can't take the heat that well, and my stress level's out of site. I can't even make plans for tomorrow, much less next year. My whole rig is for sale. I'll still be an OBer at heart, and I love each and every one of you. I'll keep checking back for a cabin opening, for at least a couple of days, but there's only one night available, right now. If I can't get in at the park, I'll stay in a hotel/condo nearby, so I'll get to see "my family".
Love to all!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Hate to hear you are selling your Outback. At least you are still coming to the rally, thats good news. We can't have the summer rally without you.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Hate to hear you are selling your Outback. At least you are still coming to the rally, thats good news. We can't have the summer rally without you.
> 
> Leon


Yeah, Leon!!
I know you guys just LOVE seeing my face beet red!!







I'm sorry things were topsy-turvy at the last one, but life with Jimmy ain't easy, to say the least!!








Darlene


----------



## EZCAMPN

sgalady said:


> The only problem I see with going to Topsail in June 08 is not the heat, but the dogs (my girls) cannot do some of the things we like to do (going to beaches, etc). Now I know why we left Florida as a lot of Florida State Parks didn't take dogs for their hike trails.....


We take our dog.

True, she is not allowed on the beach. But most beaches don't allow dogs.

But she is a true camper. She loves the new surroundings, the walks we take her on, meeting new people and dogs.

We wouldn't camp without her.

Welcome mom30075! (the Hancocks)

Lee says hi to Nathan









Update:

goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
Wolfpackers..........168

And then there were.....33!

As Gordon would say...WOO HOO!
[/quote]

EZCAMPN will be on 136 now


----------



## NobleEagle

Update:

goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

And then there were.....34!


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Paul (NobleEagle). Glad y'all are going to make it. You should have plenty of room in that pull thru. They are huge.

Let's get the count right. Wendy & Chuck is listed on the rally site but not here so we are up to *35*

Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Paul, Sherry and family!

WOO HOOOOOO!!!

35 confirmed reservations. That is great!

For those of you who are still thinkin' 'bout joinin' us, times a wastin'.

Only 34 sites left in the entire campground for the rally dates.



Crawfish said:


> Wendy & Chuck is listed on the rally site but not here
> 
> Leon


I KNEW Lamar's previous camper would make it!









Welcome Wendy & Chuck!!


----------



## Crawfish

EZCAMPN said:


> Well we swapped sites, so now site 167 is available instead of 136
> 
> EZCAMPN will be on 136 now


Welcome to party central Marney and Cleo. Glad to have you as a neighbor.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

EZCAMPN said:


> Well we swapped sites, so now site 167 is available instead of 136
> 
> EZCAMPN will be on 136 now


Glad to see you'll get to stay for the full week this time!


----------



## mountainlady56

Not going anywhere!!!!! A "newbie" talked me out of selling my rig!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Let's get the count right.
*36*

Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123 
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

Coming in 16th-21st on site 123!
Darlene


----------



## BchBum'sBoss

Beachbum and I will be in site # 148. I just have to tell David that we're going







I think I'll just wait a little while and surprise him









Linda


----------



## mountainlady56

BchBum said:


> Beachbum and I will be in site # 148. I just have to tell David that we're going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just wait a little while and surprise him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda


well, if he looks at the list, he'll get the idea!!








Darlene


----------



## Reverie

[quote name='sgalady' date='Jul 24 2007, 01:32 AM' post='233884']
[quote name='BchBum'sBoss' post='233864' date='Jul 23 2007, 11:34 PM']
Beachbum and I will be in site # 148. I just have to tell David that we're going







I think I'll just wait a little while and surprise him









Linda

Hmmm...

Is this another Dave and Linda?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Cathy & Ron Jones (in the big rig i.e., motorhome) are signed up also but haven't posted here yet with the site# on Outback lane - I think they may have #153 on the corner. I sent them an e-mail so hopefully they will jump on-line... That makes 37, right?

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome back to the camping side Darlene.
Lamar, that count I think would be correct. Here is the updated list.

*37* campers with reservations

Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

Leon


----------



## Katrina

Crawfish said:


> Welcome back to the camping side Darlene.
> Lamar, that count I think would be correct. Here is the updated list.
> 
> *38* campers with reservations
> 
> Wendy & Chuck.....119
> goneflyfishing........120
> sgalady.................123
> Prevish Gang.........124
> Fire44...................126
> tidefan..................127
> Highlander............128
> Dean P.................129
> bmxmom..............130
> sleecjr..................131
> Crawfish...............132
> Ouback Deland......134
> fl diesel.................135
> EZCAMPN..............136
> Freefaller...............137
> zoomzoom8...........139
> Katrina..................141
> Cajuncountry..........142
> Five Outbackers.....144
> outbackgeorgia..... 143
> mom30075............147
> Beachbum.............148
> Doft......................151
> Cathy & Ron..........153
> Northern Wind........154
> Jambalaya.............155
> O'Shields...............156
> Reverie.................157
> campingnut18........159
> webeopelas...........160
> need2mellowout.....161
> dreamtimers..........162
> having fun.............163
> 3LEES...................164
> Tonka...................165
> Z-Family...............166
> NobleEagle............167
> Wolfpackers..........168
> 
> Leon


Fixed it for you Leon.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey welcome aboard Jim. Glad you fixed that for me. We have tied last June's rally attendance, so come people lets break it next year.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

WOOO HOOO!!!!!!!!

38 and counting!!!!

Keep it up! We need more!!!


----------



## 3LEES

As of 9:49EDT, these are the numbers:

Registered rally attendees...................................38

Sites remaining in Palm Circle Loop.......................1

Sites remaining in entire campground...................32

Come and get your site while you can!


----------



## mountainlady56

3LEES said:


> As of 9:49EDT, these are the numbers:
> 
> Registered rally attendees...................................38
> 
> Sites remaining in Palm Circle Loop.......................1
> 
> Sites remaining in entire campground...................32
> 
> Come and get your site while you can!


Dan,
Some of those sites in Palm Circle Loop are "walk-up only". I'm gonna call the state park and see if they can be paid for in advance. I know the Corp of Engineers allows that. Why? I don't know, but they do at some of them.
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle

OK, now this is getting funny. My DW originally didn't want to do this rally because we had other tentative plans. After meeting people at the Rock Crusher Canyon Rally, she had such a good time (I did too), when we got home she looked into the Topsail '08 rally. She decided we would book it now and try to make it (depending on work schedules at the time). She called me today to ask for info because a friend of hers is not a member on this site, but is the DD of an RV dealership. You can say they have an SOB but we can't narrow it down because they just use whatever they find available at the time. Anyways, they have booked site #107 and will be joining us. Welcome aboard Scudder Family and I am sure you will have a blast!

*39* campers with reservations

Scudder Family......107
Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Katrina..................141
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!! We OWN 2/3rds of the palm circle!!!! Way to go folks







!! Things will never be the same there.......









There are still about 30 spots open in the rest of the park for the week of the rally.........don't delay !!!!

Sign up NOW !!!

We are only 11 10 away from the magic 50 (hmmmm, gonna need more rum....)!! ONLY 324 more days!!!!!










LOL - I just got an email from some new outbackers named quicksam from Blackshear, Georgia......in site 116 for the week of the rally WELCOME!!!!!!

40 !!!!!


----------



## freefaller25

Those SOBs on Palm circle are going to wonder if they got abducted by Outbackers!









Dana


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Quicksam! Y'all are going to have a good time!!

I've been wondering if others might have registered at Reserve America, but have yet to check in.

For those who fit this description, please go to this website.

2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally

Once there, click on "Rally Information". The link is near the top of the page. There you will be instructed on the information we would like for you to send us. This information will be treated confidentially, for the use of this rally only. With this information we can better plan activities and make this rally a memorable experience.

So....for those who have yet to register...hurry!

For those who have registered, please get your information to us.


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> I just got an email from some new outbackers named quicksam from Blackshear, Georgia......in site 116 for the week of the rally WELCOME!!!!!!


Welcome aboard quicksam. I have traveled through Blackshear, GA several times heading to Fort Stewart to see our son-in-law, daughter and grandkids. It is a really nice town. Glad you are going to make it. It's going to be an unbelievable rally.

Leon


----------



## ARzark

Ok Gang... A PNW transplant here checking in to say....

WE ARE IN!!

Looks like we will be in site 65









Jeff


----------



## z-family




----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Jeff!

This is going to be a great rally. You have a very good campsite. I think Jambalaya (Billy) was in that site last year.

Update:

WAcamper.............65
Scudder Family......107
Quicksam..............116
Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Katrina..................141
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

41 comfirmed registrations!!! 

Don't forget to send your information in. Just follow the instruction at 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally

Only 26 sites remain for the rally dates!


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome to the party Jeff. At first I though you would be driving all the way from the PNW but then I noticed your sig and it looks like you have moved to AR, so welcome to the Southeast as well. Looking forward to meeting you and your family. Y'all are going to love Topsail. See you there.

Leon


----------



## ARzark

Crawfish said:


> Welcome to the party Jeff. At first I though you would be driving all the way from the PNW but then I noticed your sig and it looks like you have moved to AR, so welcome to the Southeast as well. Looking forward to meeting you and your family. Y'all are going to love Topsail. See you there.
> 
> Leon


Thanks everyone for the welcomes!
Yes indeed, we call Arkansas home now. It's a bit of a change but the NW part of the state has much to offer. 
It's been about 10 years since we've been to Florida (lived in Tampa/Clearwater for 12 years) so we are really looking forward to visiting once again, re-experiencing the amazing Gulf waters... and meeting a whole new bunch of Outbackers









Looks like I delayed a bit so we're not in the loop everyone else is staying but we'll find you! If there are other folks out there who are considering this rally, DON'T WAIT!! The park still has sites left









Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Jeff


----------



## quicksam

Hi Everyone!

Just got back from camping and saw where several people welcomed us to the forum and the rally. We are looking forward to being there.

This was our second trip in the Outback and we enjoyed it.

My sign in name is quicksam for my business "Quick Sam Tax Service". However my name is Lester.

Thanks,


----------



## 3LEES

Well, this is an occasion to make a proper welcome.

_Welcome Lester, Debbie, Kimberly & Brooke to the forum and to the rally!_

Y'all are going to have a great time. We have the makings of a great rally!


----------



## Jambalaya

All this talk of Topsail has driven us crazy. We are leaving this afternoon to stay at Topsail through Sunday.
Its not going to be quite the same though without all of the Outbackers there. The main reason we are going is to inspect our campsite for Topsail 08. Yall do believe that, right? The high Saturday is suppose to be 85 degrees. Perfect Beach Weather, I mean good weather to inspect the campsite.

















































Relaxation here we come.

Billy


----------



## Crawfish

I am sooooo jealous. Me and Margaret are not going to be able to go to Topsail until the next weekend, Aug 10 - 12.







We will be camping with some of Margaret's relatives for the weekend.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Ya'll just make me SICK!! (jealous, really!! LOL) I can't go anywhere or do anything because my OB is still STEPLESS!!







However, it gets it's new steps next week, and I'll be SOOOOOO glad!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

thats not fair billy.















if your going to topsail you dont talk about it until your back...









i hope your wife didnt fall for that checking out the site thing...















i wish i could go. but its so hot here i think were going to start heading for the north ga mountains to cool off.
have fun and watch out for those sharks this time of year.

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Shoot Billy. I am so jealous. I sure wish I had more time off, or lived a little closer to Topsail.

Well, I can dream about next year.

And for those of you who have yet to register, there are only 24 sites open for the rally dates.

Get 'em while you can!


----------



## having_fun

We just got back from a 4 day stay at topsail and it was great, wow, the section for next year is wonderfull, we can't wait. There were two other Outbacks there but we never ran into them. We now know how to prepare for next time, A WAGON to pull stuff to the beach on the bikes! The outdoor movie was a blast, everything was great.

Hit an old piece of tire on the road on the way back, I guess. I thought I had missed it, no sound, nothing, and the wife was not able to see if I hit it either. I was in the middle lane of a three lane with traffic and could not move out of the lane, not that I could have without over steering anyway. I just moved over as much and as fast as I could and hoped for the best. Anyway, I did not know I had a blowout on the front right side on the OB. I could tell it took more power to hold 65, I noticed a bit more sway, and I could see more of the side of the camper on the left than normal, but it took me a while to absorb all that in. Something was not right. I ask "Does anyone need to go to the bathroom"? Nope (first time ever). I said was getting off to get gas even though I had 1/2 tank. Well, I did shred the tire. Absolutly NO damage what so ever, and the rim looks fine as well. Still has rubber all the way around both sides. The tire wrapped around the axil. I felt very lucky it was not worse. I had rode at least 10 - 15 miles like that.







Worst part, besides it being 93 degrees, was having to take nearly everyting out of the back seat to get the truck jack.









Now for new tires, I want real good ones, recommendations?


----------



## campingnut18

having_fun said:


> We just got back from a 4 day stay at topsail and it was great, wow, the section for next year is wonderfull, we can't wait. There were two other Outbacks there but we never ran into them. We now know how to prepare for next time, A WAGON to pull stuff to the beach on the bikes! The outdoor movie was a blast, everything was great.
> 
> Hit an old piece of tire on the road on the way back, I guess. I thought I had missed it, no sound, nothing, and the wife was not able to see if I hit it either. I was in the middle lane of a three lane with traffic and could not move out of the lane, not that I could have without over steering anyway. I just moved over as much and as fast as I could and hoped for the best. Anyway, I did not know I had a blowout on the front right side on the OB. I could tell it took more power to hold 65, I noticed a bit more sway, and I could see more of the side of the camper on the left than normal, but it took me a while to absorb all that in. Something was not right. I ask "Does anyone need to go to the bathroom"? Nope (first time ever). I said was getting off to get gas even though I had 1/2 tank. Well, I did shred the tire. Absolutly NO damage what so ever, and the rim looks fine as well. Still has rubber all the way around both sides. The tire wrapped around the axil. I felt very lucky it was not worse. I had rode at least 10 - 15 miles like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part, besides it being 93 degrees, was having to take nearly everyting out of the back seat to get the truck jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for new tires, I want real good ones, recommendations?


sorry you had such bad luck with your tires. i've been in your place more times then i've ever wanted.
i ordered pressure pro for my tires. they tell you while going down the road what each tire pressure is.
an alarm will go off if it drops 20% form what you set it at.
it cost alot $400 for a set of 4. but well worth knowing what my tires are like while driving.
maxxis tires have been getting good reviews .im looking at them in a few years.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Glad to hear nothing really bad happen and everyone is okay. I replaced mine right after we purchased it. I went to my tire man for the last 20 years and ask him what he recommended. I told him I want the best trailer tire he could get. He put SuperCargo radial tires on mine and they have been a great tire so far. If you know someone in the tire business, talk to them and see what they recommend, but by all means go with a radial.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Update:

For those who might be interested in joining us, there are still about 20 sites left.

For those who have registered, we need some information:

1.A family photo. Close-up so we can recognize everyone
2.Outbacker name
3.You and your spouse's name
4.Name and ages of children attending
5.Pets...name and type of animal
6.Dates you will be attending
7.Cell phone numbers
8.Email address where we can send updates.

Thus information will be entered on a secure website, and only accessable to other rally attendees.

We will be producing a rally brochure with names, campsite numbers, photos, cell phones, maps and places of interest. Since this will take some effort to organize, we need the information ASAP.

An email list is being built. We will use this list to inform you of things we might need for the rally, rally events, sponsors, etc.
Many people do not sign onto Outbackers.com everyday, so an email directory is more efficient in getting the word out.

Many of you have already sent the information, but we still have some missing information. Please send your information to zoomzoom8, 3LEES or outbackgeorgia. If you have registered but do not have access to the secure website, send a PM to 3LEES, zoomzoom8 or outbackgeorgia with your email address. We will send you the user name and password for the website.

Thanks for helping us make this the best Topsail rally yet!


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> thats not fair billy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your going to topsail you dont talk about it until your back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your wife didnt fall for that checking out the site thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could go. but its so hot here i think were going to start heading for the north ga mountains to cool off.
> have fun and *watch out for those sharks this time of year*.
> 
> lamar


Lamar you put the mouth on it! The last day at Topsail we saw a small shark swimming down the beach just a few feet from shore. It swam around a few folks and kept on going. Interesting experience to say the least. As expected the water was crystal clear and it was just slightly warmer than in june. It was an awesome trip!

By the way the camp sites in Palm Circle look great, they are groomed and ready for an Outbacker's invasion.

Have a restuarant alert for those headed that way. McGuires Irish Pub in Old Destin near the bridge. It is awesome and family friendly. If you have ever been to the Original McGuiers in Pensacola then you know how good it is.

http://www.mcguiresirishpub.com

Take care,
Billy


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Have a restuarant alert for those headed that way. McGuires Irish Pub in Old Destin near the bridge. It is awesome and family friendly. If you have ever been to the Original McGuiers in Pensacola then you know how good it is.
> 
> http://www.mcguiresirishpub.com
> 
> Take care,
> Billy


Thanks for the heads up on McGuires, Billy. Me and DW will try it out this weekend while we are at Topsail. Sounds good.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Jambalaya said:


> Have a restuarant alert for those headed that way. McGuires Irish Pub in Old Destin near the bridge. It is awesome and family friendly. If you have ever been to the Original McGuiers in Pensacola then you know how good it is.
> 
> http://www.mcguiresirishpub.com
> 
> Take care,
> Billy


We've been going to McGuires for 30 years now. I started going to it back when it was a little tiny place in a strip mall on Fairfield Ave in Pensacola.
It sure has grown through the years. And if you bother to look, a few of those half-million or so dollar bills stapled everywhere are ours.

Bob


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> Have a restuarant alert for those headed that way. McGuires Irish Pub in Old Destin near the bridge. It is awesome and family friendly. If you have ever been to the Original McGuiers in Pensacola then you know how good it is.
> 
> http://www.mcguiresirishpub.com
> 
> Take care,
> Billy


Thanks for the heads up on McGuires, Billy. Me and DW will try it out this weekend while we are at Topsail. Sounds good.

Leon








[/quote]

Leon, you simply must have a drink there called the Irish Wake. Its very tasty. You can share with Margaret as it comes in its own 1 quart glass jar. 









Hope yall have a great time at Topsail. 
Billy


----------



## sleecjr

Add one more. The inlaws are coming. They booked site 59. They are Carol and Dan and have an sob.


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Carol and Dan! Remember to send your information to zoomzoom8 (Gordon)

Update:

Carol & Dan...........59
WAcamper.............65
Scudder Family......107
Quicksam..............116
Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Katrina..................141
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

42 confirmed reservations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

hey everyone.....i'm gone but haven't forgotten about all of you and all this........just trying to get through the last two weeks of hell before the faculty and students get back.....been buried......hi everyone!!!!!


----------



## old_tidefan

zoomzoom8 said:


> hey everyone.....i'm gone but haven't forgotten about all of you and all this........just trying to get through the last two weeks of hell before the faculty and students get back.....been buried......hi everyone!!!!!


I was beginning to think our fearless leader of the summer rally had vanished.......Welcome back....I was in Ooltewah for about 45 minutes last weekend helping my friend move some things....Looks like a growing place


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> hey everyone.....i'm gone but haven't forgotten about all of you and all this........just trying to get through the last two weeks of hell before the faculty and students get back.....been buried......hi everyone!!!!!


I figured you were racin' hard, but I thought it was cars...


----------



## Crawfish

I was starting to worry about you Gordon. Like Dan said, I figured you were off racing somewhere. Welcome back.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

two more weeks and things should start to calm down..................I'll be back.......I am sooooooooo looking forward to Oct.......


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret got back today from a short trip to Topsail. We had site # 133. I don't think anybody here has that site for the rally, but it is a really nice site. Let me tell y'all now, as much as I go to Topsail I think I am going to start staying in the palm circle area. This was the first time we stayed in that area. We saw 6 Outbacks while we were there, 2 from GA, 2 form FL and 2 from AL. It was pretty hot there this weekend but we enjoyed it anyway. Billy, we went and tried McGuire's. It is really good. We will be going back the next time we are down there. If the owner ever closed the doors on that place he could live high on the hog for a year off the $1 bills. I bet there is at least 100,000 of them hanging from the ceiling.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Ok Leon, now that I'm green with envy and drooling...

I gotta wait until June to get my Topsail fix!


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Billy, we went and tried McGuire's. It is really good. We will be going back the next time we are down there. If the owner ever closed the doors on that place he could live high on the hog for a year off the $1 bills. I bet there is at least 100,000 of them hanging from the ceiling.


You ought to see their "home office" in Pensacola.

Bob


----------



## Jambalaya

Had some hungry neighbors over this afternoon to help us simulate Outbacker Rally feeding conditions. This was a light snack.


----------



## mountainlady56

OMG, BILLY!!
You have a tiny cooker there..........







You can hardly get a whole COW on it!!









It sure makes me hungry!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Now that is cooking, eh I mean barbecuing, low and slow.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Now THAT's what I call barbeque!

Damn Billy, y'all are making me hungry!

BY THE WAY.....................


For anyone out there that might have a interest in joining the fun at the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally, there are still good sites available.

In fact, right now site #138 has become available. So for those of you that want a great campsite and loads of fun, this is your chance!


----------



## Five Outbackers

Hey everyone here is a link to google satellite map of Topsail

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&...p;z=17&om=1


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> Now that is cooking, eh I mean barbecuing, low and slow.
> 
> Leon


Leon all I have to do now is do a trailer hitch mod and tow this thing to Topsail next June.









Billy


----------



## 3LEES

Jambalaya said:


> Now that is cooking, eh I mean barbecuing, low and slow.
> 
> Leon


Leon all I have to do now is do a trailer hitch mod and tow this thing to Topsail next June.









Billy
[/quote]

Billy.

Are you planning on towing the BBQ BEHIND your camper? If so, check the regulations of both Florida and Alabama. Some states greatly limit the towing of "doubles".

However, we sure would love to see that baby in action!


----------



## NobleEagle

Dan is right...Florida, Alabama, and Georgia will not allow doubles to be towed unless it's commercial with proper permits.


----------



## Jambalaya

3LEES said:


> Now that is cooking, eh I mean barbecuing, low and slow.
> 
> Leon


Leon all I have to do now is do a trailer hitch mod and tow this thing to Topsail next June.









Billy
[/quote]

Billy.

Are you planning on towing the BBQ BEHIND your camper? If so, check the regulations of both Florida and Alabama. Some states greatly limit the towing of "doubles".

However, we sure would love to see that baby in action!
[/quote]

Dan, we live close enough to bring two (2) tow vehicles if necessary, thats probably what we will do. I have seen a lot of 5th wheels and TTs in Florida towing boats behind the rigs. I know it does not make it right , but it seems fairly common. I will have to check into it. Frankly what bothers me about towing the grill behind the Outback is not being able to see the grill. I could lose it and not know it for 100 miles.

Do we have a countdown yet for Topsail 2008? I cannot wait!

Take care,
Billy










I see Noble Eagle answered the legal question for us while I was typing. Looks like dual tow vehicles caravaning from Bama!

Thanks for the info Noble.


----------



## NobleEagle

Jambalaya said:


> Now that is cooking, eh I mean barbecuing, low and slow.
> 
> Leon


Leon all I have to do now is do a trailer hitch mod and tow this thing to Topsail next June.









Billy
[/quote]

Billy.

Are you planning on towing the BBQ BEHIND your camper? If so, check the regulations of both Florida and Alabama. Some states greatly limit the towing of "doubles".

However, we sure would love to see that baby in action!
[/quote]

Dan, we live close enough to bring two (2) tow vehicles if necessary, thats probably what we will do. I have seen a lot of 5th wheels and TTs in Florida towing boats behind the rigs. I know it does not make it right , but it seems fairly common. I will have to check into it. Frankly what bothers me about towing the grill behind the Outback is not being able to see the grill. I could loose it and not know it for 100 miles.

Do we have a countdown yet for Topsail 2008? I cannot wait!

Take care,
Billy










I see Noble Eagle answered the legal question for us while I was typing. Looks like dual vehicles caravaning from Bama!

Thanks for the info Noble.
[/quote]
You're quite welcome... I got the info from *HERE*
Theres a countdown to Topsail in my signature







I can't wait!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

K boys and girls...there is some light at the end of the tunnel. I will start getting back on this starting the weekend, including responding to all the emails and PM's I have. Thanks for hanging and waiting.....


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> K boys and girls...there is some light at the end of the tunnel. I will start getting back on this starting the weekend, including responding to all the emails and PM's I have. Thanks for hanging and waiting.....


Bless your heart!! Don't work too hard. It's several months until June........oh, I shouldn't remind you.........that's when you get your freedom back!!








Take care!
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

I've been reading the latest posts on the forum and discovered that we have a new reservation!

A friend of Dreamtimers (Dave) has registered for our rally. The name is Mickie's_Fam.

So on behalf of the Southeastern Outbackers, Welcome to the Rally!

Update:

Mickie's_Fam..........?
Carol & Dan...........59
WAcamper.............65
Scudder Family......107
Quicksam..............116
Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Katrina..................141
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

43 confirmed reservations!!!!!!!


----------



## patsybama

Hey guys,

We ran into Dreamtimer's (Dave and Pat) at Sequoyah Campground over the weekend. Joe and I have decided to make our first rally! I've reserved *site 108*. We won't be arriving until the 18th due to work travel conflicts. We're looking forward to seeing you all. Thanks for the info Dave and Pat! We really enjoyed meeting you guys!

Patsy


----------



## 3LEES

patsybama said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We ran into Dreamtimer's (Dave and Pat) at Sequoyah Campground over the weekend. Joe and I have decided to make our first rally! I've reserved *site 108*. We won't be arriving until the 18th due to work travel conflicts. We're looking forward to seeing you all. Thanks for the info Dave and Pat! We really enjoyed meeting you guys!
> 
> Patsy


Welcolme to the rally patsybama! Y'all will have a great time, even with the shorter reservation.

Wow. Dave and Pat have been busy recruiters!









Update:

Mickie's_Fam..........?
Carol & Dan...........59
WAcamper.............65
Scudder Family......107
patsybama............108
Quicksam..............116
Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Katrina..................141
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

44 confirmed reservations!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamtimers

3LEES said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We ran into Dreamtimer's (Dave and Pat) at Sequoyah Campground over the weekend. Joe and I have decided to make our first rally! I've reserved *site 108*. We won't be arriving until the 18th due to work travel conflicts. We're looking forward to seeing you all. Thanks for the info Dave and Pat! We really enjoyed meeting you guys!
> 
> Patsy


Welcolme to the rally patsybama! Y'all will have a great time, even with the shorter reservation.

Wow. Dave and Pat have been busy recruiters!









Update:

Mickie's_Fam..........30
Carol & Dan...........59
WAcamper.............65
Scudder Family......107
patsybama............108
Quicksam..............116
Wendy & Chuck.....119
goneflyfishing........120
sgalady.................123
Prevish Gang.........124
Fire44...................126
tidefan..................127
Highlander............128
Dean P.................129
bmxmom..............130
sleecjr..................131
Crawfish...............132
Ouback Deland......134
fl diesel.................135
EZCAMPN..............136
Freefaller...............137
zoomzoom8...........139
Katrina..................141
Cajuncountry..........142
Five Outbackers.....144
outbackgeorgia..... 143
mom30075............147
Beachbum.............148
Doft......................151
Cathy & Ron..........153
Northern Wind........154
Jambalaya.............155
O'Shields...............156
Reverie.................157
campingnut18........159
webeopelas...........160
need2mellowout.....161
dreamtimers..........162
having fun.............163
3LEES...................164
Tonka...................165
Z-Family...............166
NobleEagle............167
Wolfpackers..........168

44 confirmed reservations!!!!!!!
[/quote]
You BET! 
We had an imprompt-three rally at Sequoyah Campground. We have some friends who will shortly be adding a TT to their family, {(still have to decide OUTBACK or SOB) Also signed them up with OUTBACKERS}. While there we met Joe and Patsy. Really nice people. Well one thing led to another, and we just couldn't keep our mouth(s) shut about the summer rally and you have already read the rest of the story.
44 Confirmed!

WORK! WORK! WORK!








Got to keep that rally growing.

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Good work Dave. Keep it up.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

If you have not made your reservations for the 2008 summer rally yet, as of today there are only 13 site's left for the full week of the rally. They are 2 thru 8, 10, 12, 17, 19, 20, and 25. All the sites at Topsail are great sites except site #71. You don't have to worry about being with the rest of the group just as long you are in the park. Trust me you will not be spending much time at your site because there is to much to do in the area and if you are like me and DW, you will be spending most to your time at the 3 1/2 miles of the best looking beach in the whole United States. So please get your reservation before all the sites are gone.

P.S. There were several people this year that wanted to come but waited to late to make reservations. They had to sit at home while we had a great time at the beach for a week. So don't wait to long and be left out.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all.....yeah it's me, out of the cave for a little while.......

the guest list is updated to show the newbies......

Welcome aboard all you new folks......time is flying...see ya soon......


----------



## Reverie

Gordon,

I knew you were selling the Titan but the Sydney too? Say it aint so, brother.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

lookin at that fifth wheel........................we had people inquire, so I put it up as well...


----------



## patsybama

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hi all.....yeah it's me, out of the cave for a little while.......
> 
> the guest list is updated to show the newbies......
> 
> Welcome aboard all you new folks......time is flying...see ya soon......


I didn't see us on the guest list! If you need my info again let me know.

Thanks,

Patsy


----------



## zoomzoom8

Yes patsy I have misplaced you...sorry...please pm your info to me and I will get it corrected.


----------



## 3LEES

Gordon!

Wow fellow KIA, we've sorely missed you!

I hope that work is settling in for both you and Angela.


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK, boys and girls time to plea for some help......work time is keeping me from hitting this head on any better.......We need y'all's help getting and securing give away gifts and prizes. They can be from your company, a friends company, etc. Camping/Camper/Outdoor stuff would be preferred, but we're open. These gifts will be used as giveaways/prizes and the like during the entire week of the rally.

Example - I have lined up a gift card to Durnels RV online store. I am currently working on the local camping world and my company for stuff as well.....some GA campgrounds as well.

In exchange we will add their company names and links to our little website and if they have company banners or signs we can borrow/use, we will display them as well during the rally week.

ADDITIONALLY......I am in talks with our resident brother in arms of the police force in the county we are camping in (EZcampin') and he has been in touch with some caterers for the semi-pot luck dunner........help me with this but best guess numbers should be around 125 folks (adults and children) right??

Lamar has a lead on a glass bottom boat excursion for the group (we have to have a minimum number commit to get the boat to ourselves) and 3LEES has some stuff up his sleeve as well........

behind the scenes this is working...............and will be until we all depart the park next June........

FACT- almost 100 days have passed since the last rally....meaning that much less time till the next one......

cool!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Just to add a little tidbit to what Gordon has stated:

We also plan on having a brochure for the rally. This brochure is mainly a vehicle to allow everyone to put a name with a face and campsite.

We also will have information sections in the brochure. Any company and/or induvidual that contributes to the rally will have a special mention in the brochure.

This is shaping up to be a GREAT rally!

ONLY 268 DAYS!!


----------



## 3LEES

Just an update...

As of 10:00PM EDT there are only 4 sites remaining for the rally dates.

Site 5...........30 foot limit. Next to the campground ranger station.

Site 17..........25 foot limit.

Site 19..........20 foot limit

Site 52..........20 foot limit

There are also scattered sites available for a few of the rally date days.

Only 248 days 'til the rally!


----------



## zoomzoom8

234 days and counting................BTW the park is now SOLD OUT for "Rally Week"........those of you on board...IF (and we hope not) you find you may not be able to make it, PLEASE don't cancel...give a fellow Outbacker a chance to buy the reservations from you. You have up until the week before the rally to cancel with only a $10 cancellation fee (that fee applies any time you cancel)........so DON'T DO IT!!









Countdown Timer


----------



## zoomzoom8

Once again - PLEASE - If you find you are not able to attend, DO NOT CANCEL YOUR RESERVATIONS - We have fellow Outbacker's and SOB's lined up to send you money to use your reservation. If you cancel, we stand the chance that the site will be scooped up by someone else before the other folks here have a chance to get it. PLEASE DON"T CANCEL - announce the opening here and let folks PM you to work out the details.


----------



## KMinton

I wish we would have found this rally before now - we have already booked our trip for the same time to the beach - Navarre Beach. Oh well - maybe next year.

Kerri


----------



## campingnut18

KMinton said:


> I wish we would have found this rally before now - we have already booked our trip for the same time to the beach - Navarre Beach. Oh well - maybe next year.
> 
> Kerri


You won't be that far away. Come join us for a day! OR you could always change your plans. We have a great time.

Where do you haul from? Keep an eye out here for other gatherings. There very well could be New Year's Eve, Spring (late March), etc.

C-


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Once again - PLEASE - If you find you are not able to attend, DO NOT CANCEL YOUR RESERVATIONS - We have fellow Outbacker's and SOB's lined up to send you money to use your reservation. If you cancel, we stand the chance that the site will be scooped up by someone else before the other folks here have a chance to get it. PLEASE DON"T CANCEL - announce the opening here and let folks PM you to work out the details.


OK. This applies to me. I apologize for cancelling my site #123, two weeks ago, without posting it here before cancelling, but I have had a lot to deal with, lately, and just forgot, to be honest. My former site, #123 has SAT there, for two weeks, with nobody reserving it, however, until tonight. I figured if you looked, you would find it, but that wasn't the case. There ARE, however, some sites available. You will have to move, but, believe me, the OBers work with you, and you're moved in a matter of minutes!!







This is a great bunch of people, and I'll be there during the rally, just in a condo or hotel, nearby OR, preferably, someone will cancel a cottage at Topsail Hill for a few of the rally days!!







I keep checking!!








Here are some tips for finding sites available:
1) Go to the link Gordon has provided on the first post in this thread;
2) When you start to look for your site, look for ALL RV sites;
3) Click on "range" instead of exact dates;
4) Put beginning date June 14, 2008 and ending date June 21, 2008;
5) Enter # of days you plan to stay and click on search.
There ARE sites still available, but you may have to move once, maybe even twice, but like I said, this is a great group, and your move will be quick and painless. If you find a few days in a row on a site, and enough except for one or two days, RESERVE THEM!! That guarantees those days. IF, you're unable to find enough days to get you the days you want, there's only a $10 cancellation fee up until 1 weeks prior to your reservation. Check back often. When I was finding dates, last year, and helping find sites for people, I checked back every day, sometimes more than once/day. Don't give up!! 
If you would like me to post openings here, often, I will be glad to do that, as I'm retired on disability, and have more time than a lot of you do, I'm sure.
There are also "walk-up" sites, which are only reservable AT THE PARK when you check in. So, this is always a possibility, and worst-case scenario, you will only get to stay part of the time, or end up in a hotel for one or two nights. Plus, you can always stay at Panama City or Destin and come to join in the fun at Topsail Hill. You don't have to check-in at the gate or anything to visit.
I'll be glad to help with your search, if you need help, but you have to make the actual reservation. If you want my help, PM me with your cell #, home #, whatever, so I can notify you, or check your messages often. I'm sure Gordon and the others will also be glad to help you.
Happy hunting and see you all there!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

As of midnight, Pampas loop had some sites: (joins Palmtree loop)
002 - 14th-19th
004 - 14th-19th
005 - 16th-20th
006 - 14th
007 - 14th
020 - 14th-16th and 19th-20th

Palmtree loop:
101 - 18th
110 - 14th
121 - 19th and 20th
124 - 14th
140 - 15th
141 - 20th
148 - 20th
152 - 17th - 20th

Like I posted above, keep checking back!! Site 004, 141 & 148 had NO openings this afternoon, and now, you can piece together the entire trip (arriving on the 14th and leaving on the 21st) from just these three sites!!
I'll keep you posted. Somebody book those sites!!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

I'm sure they'll chime in soon, but....

WELCOME ABOARD to Rollrs45!!!










They are in a temp spot for the first two days. Then, "Moving Party!" as we help them move in with the group in the back loop.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Mike and Marci. We are glad we are going to see you again at the summer rally. You are going to love it.

If you want to come join us at Topsail, keep watching the Reserve America web site Gordon has posted on the first post for openings. You have to check everyday because when site's come open they are not open for very long. Good hunting.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Is ther a certain section everyone is in at at top sail


----------



## zoomzoom8

Go Here.....


----------



## Crawfish

Most of the campers will be in the Palm Court (101 - 168) area. Others are scattered around the park.

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Is ther a certain section everyone is in at at top sail


Come on Mac, make the trip buddy! There seems to be one site open for at least 5 days 14-19th.

Mike


----------



## mountainlady56

Rollrs45 said:


> Is ther a certain section everyone is in at at top sail


Come on Mac, make the trip buddy! There seems to be one site open for at least 5 days 14-19th.

Mike
[/quote]

The original plan was for everyone to be in Palm Loop (the 100's), and that's where most of them are, BUT, Pampas loop (starting with 002) is adjoining Palm loop. You can walk a few feet and be IN Palm Loop. So, everyone's really close together in these areas.
Sites 002 & 004 are available for the NIGHTS of 14th-19th, and sites 141 & 148 are open for the night of the 20th.......arriving on the 14th, departing on the 21st, which is the entire rally!! 
Another possibility for the entire rally is sites 110,124,6 or 7 for the 14th; site 140 for the 15th; then settle down for the rest of the rally on site 005 the 16th-20th and enjoy the rest of the rally!!! Arriving on the 14th, departing on the 21st!!
Don't miss these opportunities!! They won't last!!








Darlene








PS: Ya'll save those 20' sites for ME, I may have an itty bitty camper by then. All of the above are 34' long or longer sites!!


----------



## 3LEES

outbackmac said:


> Is ther a certain section everyone is in at at top sail


As Leon said, many of us registered last July for the 2008 rally and we concentrated on the Palm Loop. However, any and all parts of the campground are just a short walking distance from each other. And other than #71, (it stinks), there's not a bad campsite at Topsail.

So check the Reserve America website, and join us!


----------



## campingnut18

I almost can't endure a whole winter season waiting to go to Topsail ... We are already preparing though. We bought a bike pull behind child carrier cart thingie for all our beach stuff at the flea market while at Moonshine. We're gonna hafta to restore it a little but it was a steal for $17. Lemur's a pretty good bargain hunter.

Carmen


----------



## Outback Steve

We are sad to say that we are unable to make the rally this June. Our schedule didn't work out the way we hoped. Maybe we will make another one soon.

My reservations are for Site 051/NON HORSE SHOE,/Deer Moss
Our Arrival date: Sat Jun 14 2008 for 7 days.

Anyone interested in this site send me an email.

Michelle


----------



## Mickie's_Fam

Being fairly new to outbackers, we are looking forward to our first Outbackers Rally! We actually signed up and reserved our spot while camping with Dreamtimers a couple months ago before getting our own TT. I am pleased to say that as of 2 weeks ago we are the proud owners of a 2005 Outback 28 RSS that will come home from inspection and minor repairs today!!

Look forward to meeting you all there.

Mark, Terri, Tessa (10), Quinn (7)
& Mickie (Brittany Spaniel)


----------



## campingnut18

Outback Steve said:


> We are sad to say that we are unable to make the rally this June. Our schedule didn't work out the way we hoped. Maybe we will make another one soon.
> 
> My reservations are for Site 051/NON HORSE SHOE,/Deer Moss
> Our Arrival date: Sat Jun 14 2008 for 7 days.
> 
> Anyone interested in this site send me an email.
> 
> Michelle


----------------
Sorry you can't make it. Ok, everyone HERE IS AN OPEN RESERVATION FOR PURCHASE. Who else wanted to come that couldn't get a reservation?

C-


----------



## prevish gang

campingnut18 said:


> We are sad to say that we are unable to make the rally this June. Our schedule didn't work out the way we hoped. Maybe we will make another one soon.
> 
> My reservations are for Site 051/NON HORSE SHOE,/Deer Moss
> Our Arrival date: Sat Jun 14 2008 for 7 days.
> 
> Anyone interested in this site send me an email.
> 
> Michelle


----------------
Sorry you can't make it. Ok, everyone HERE IS AN OPEN RESERVATION FOR PURCHASE. Who else wanted to come that couldn't get a reservation?

C-








[/quote]

Didn't Beachbum mention something about wanting to come? Someone shoot him and email and see what he says.

Darlene


----------



## BchBum'sBoss

Didn't Beachbum mention something about wanting to come? Someone shoot him and email and see what he says.

Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks for thinking of us Darlene but we are already booked in site #148!!







Just hoping that David's work schedule will allow us to make this rally or I might have to learn to tow the Bch Hut myself







.

Linda


----------



## Campforthenight

Outback Steve said:


> We are sad to say that we are unable to make the rally this June. Our schedule didn't work out the way we hoped. Maybe we will make another one soon.
> 
> My reservations are for Site 051/NON HORSE SHOE,/Deer Moss
> Our Arrival date: Sat Jun 14 2008 for 7 days.
> 
> Anyone interested in this site send me an email.
> 
> Michelle


E-mail sent. Is the site only for a 20 foot max trailer or will my 23 ft with the rear slideout fit?


----------



## Crawfish

Campforthenight said:


> E-mail sent. Is the site only for a 20 foot max trailer or will my 23 ft with the rear slideout fit?


It should fit. When they say the site is 20', they are saying the concrete pad is 20' long. The pad along with the driveway part would be close to 30' long. The back of the site will have plenty of room for your slide out. Here is a link to pictures of all the sites. Site #51 is on page 5.

Pictures of all the sites

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Campforthenight said:


> E-mail sent. Is the site only for a 20 foot max trailer or will my 23 ft with the rear slide-out fit?


Last year we were in site #47. We probably walked or drove by #51 dozens of times.

You'll fit without any trouble. A laundry facility is across the street from your site (very convenient).

I say take the site while you can.

See ya at the beach!


----------



## NC Outbacker

We're in!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!


----------



## Campforthenight

NC Outbacker said:


> We're in!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!


What site did you get?


----------



## prevish gang

NC Outbacker said:


> We're in!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!


It will be great to see you guys again.

Darlene and Don


----------



## 3LEES

NC Outbacker said:


> We're in!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!


Welcome to the rally Kevin and Christy!

Now that you have your campsite, please goto this site (2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally) and click on the "Rally Information" link. Then follow the directions listed there.

We are listing the attendees, and will be making a brochure for the rally.


----------



## NC Outbacker

We're in site 51.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Welcome aboard Kevin and Christy!!!! Glad to have you along!!! You're gonna have a blast!!


----------



## outbackmac

We just booked our site site #52 6/14 to 6/21


----------



## zoomzoom8

outbackmac said:


> We just booked our site site #52 6/14 to 6/21


SWEET!!!! Welcome!!!!


----------



## prevish gang

zoomzoom8 said:


> We just booked our site site #52 6/14 to 6/21


SWEET!!!! Welcome!!!!
[/quote]

Drop a PM to Katrina. There is gonna be a caravan starting in Canada (Northern Wind), picking up someone in MI (Z-family) and then meeting another from KY (Katrina). Maybe you can join this caravan for the ride down. It will be great to see you there.

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

prevish gang said:


> Drop a PM to Katrina. There is gonna be a caravan starting in Canada (Northern Wind), picking up someone in MI (Z-family) and then meeting another from KY (Katrina). Maybe you can join this caravan for the ride down. It will be great to see you there.
> 
> Darlene


Caravan? Sounds more like a CONVOY!

Now where did I put that 1970ish CB radio?









"Breaker 19. How 'bout cha southbound Outbacker, come back?"


----------



## Cajuncountry

Well unfortunately site 142 is now open. I had to cancel due to getting rid of SOB after downgrading TV, due to work. I will be thinking of yall during that time and hopefully will be able to make a rally one day.


----------



## outbackmac

Bad news were out already To make a long story short dw had a change of heart taking time off from fellow co-workers


----------



## zoomzoom8

Don't Cancel........hold your spots guys..we'll find you takers......


----------



## Campforthenight

Were In Site 050


----------



## zoomzoom8

Attention: 

52 and 142 are available.......

Please contact "OutBackMac" (52) or "CajunCountry" (142) to purchase their spots.

Welcome aboard campforthenight!!!!! 

I will add you to the guest list shortly and contact you with the info to get in.


----------



## Rollrs45

Ok guys, I hate to say this........... especially after what it took to get the spots, but we will have to cancel our trip to Topsail. I was assigned a conference to attend with work the first three days of Topsail. Plus, the little one is scheduled to be with her father the week of Father's Day so that rules out her going with us. With all the setbacks we have decided maybe we aren't meant to attend the Rally. Marcy only gets 2 weeks of vacation and we try and do things that include Lily. So, my spot(s) are open. I will not cancel w/ the CG unless nobody takes the spots.

I have spot 33 from Sat. 6/14 - Mon. 6/16. We were then planning on moving to the main group in site 123 Mon. 6/16 - Sat. 6/21. Anyone interested let me know or refer someone to me. Again, I will hold the sites for some time to see if anyone wants to jump in. I'm really bummed about missing it but I'm sure there will be other rallies.

Mike


----------



## 3LEES

Rollrs45 said:


> Ok guys, I hate to say this........... especially after what it took to get the spots, but we will have to cancel our trip to Topsail. I was assigned a conference to attend with work the first three days of Topsail. Plus, the little one is scheduled to be with her father the week of Father's Day so that rules out her going with us. With all the setbacks we have decided maybe we aren't meant to attend the Rally. Marcy only gets 2 weeks of vacation and we try and do things that include Lily. So, my spot(s) are open. I will not cancel w/ the CG unless nobody takes the spots.
> 
> I have spot 33 from Sat. 6/14 - Mon. 6/16. We were then planning on moving to the main group in site 123 Mon. 6/16 - Sat. 6/21. Anyone interested let me know or refer someone to me. Again, I will hold the sites for some time to see if anyone wants to jump in. I'm really bummed about missing it but I'm sure there will be other rallies.
> 
> Mike


Sorry you can't make it Mike. Try again next year. We have a great time.

Now, for those of you on the fence, this is a pretty good deal. Do not concern yourselves with the moving...there are 40 some other families that will be willing to help!

So give Mike a call! Join the fun!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Sites for Sale by Owner:

142 6/15 - 6/22
33 6/14 - 6/16
123 6/16 - 6/21

Not a bad site in the park....OK, except for 71........it kinda stinks.....


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, I just checked ReserveAmerica and site #52 is up for grabs. Site #19 is also open for the week of the rally. Here are pictures of sites 19 and 52.

*SITE #19*










*SITE #52*










Here are pictures of sites 33, 123, and 142 that are for sell by the owners.

*SITE #33*










*SITE #123*










*SITE #142*










Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Gordon, I just checked ReserveAmerica and site #52 is up for grabs. Site #19 is also open for the week of the rally. Here are pictures of sites 19 and 52.
> 
> Leon


I guess folks just don't want to hold on to them till we find em' a good new owner.....52 was one of ours.....19 is a bonus.....I'll update the guest list when I get home tonight.


----------



## Crawfish

Margaret and I took the daughter and grandkids to Topsail for Thanksgiving. I took a few pictures of the beach and grandkids and here are three of them. I though everybody would like to see the beach at Topsail during *November.* The water was still warm enough to swim in.




























Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Now leon you know thats not fair. Here we are in the upper 30's during the day. I told dw that we need to move south


----------



## Crawfish

Jerry, y'all come on down, we would love to have you here in the South. We do have a hurricane every now and then but you couldn't ask for better weather for year round camping.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

In the interest of full disclosure, I camped on site #33 this past June. The concrete pad is all broken up and buckled in the back. It was impossible for us to get a firm footing with the stabilizers as the chunks of concrete would rock back and forth. Could have backed up further on the pad, but then I could not have let out my awning. Use of the awning won out over a shaky camper.


----------



## Rollrs45

Still have those sites available if anyone is interested. I haven't canceled the reservation yet so they're up for the taking!

Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8

It'll happen Mike...it did last year and we had no sites to give......thanks for holding it.


----------



## Rosie

Rollrs45 said:


> Still have those sites available if anyone is interested. I haven't canceled the reservation yet so they're up for the taking!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Rosie

Rollrs45 said:


> Still have those sites available if anyone is interested. I haven't canceled the reservation yet so they're up for the taking!
> 
> Mike


My wife and I are new to this site, and to r.v. rallies, but we are interested in finding out more about it and possibly purchasing your reservations. How would we do that, exactly? It doesn't seem that there are a lot of sites left to choose from for the rally dates.


----------



## Rollrs45

Steve and Julia said:


> Still have those sites available if anyone is interested. I haven't canceled the reservation yet so they're up for the taking!
> 
> Mike


My wife and I are new to this site, and to r.v. rallies, but we are interested in finding out more about it and possibly purchasing your reservations. How would we do that, exactly? It doesn't seem that there are a lot of sites left to choose from for the rally dates.
[/quote]

This is the first time I've sold sites but, I assume you could pay me for the sites and I'll just have your name added to the reservation. Or...... I could cancel the reservations and you could immediately sign on and pick them up. Any of you veterans know how this is done???

Mike


----------



## Crawfish

Mike, what I would do is have Steve and Julia send you the money for the sites and you call the park (Topsail) and tell the rangers you would like to change the name on the sites from yours to Steve and Julia's. Don't call the 1-800 number call Topsail. Their number is 850-267-0299. They should not have a problem with that. That is the way they did it last June.

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

Sound's like a plan.... Steve or Julia, do you guys want my spots?

Mike


----------



## Rosie

Rollrs45 said:


> Sound's like a plan.... Steve or Julia, do you guys want my spots?
> 
> Mike


I think so. I don't want to make this too difficult, so please understand that we are new to r.v.ing and have never attended a rally before. So, perhaps you could answer a couple of questions -

What would the total cost be? I believe from checking the website that all sites are $38 per night and we are looking at 7 nights?

What is the cancellation policy? I know I have the time off (I'm a teacher), but we still have to check on Julia's schedule. She may have to work. So, if it's a simple matter to get all my money back, I'm thinking we will make the reservations and then get the money back later if we need to.

If I have to cancel, is that going to be difficult since the reservation will still be in your name?

How do I get your address to send a check to? And, who should I make it out to?

If you'd rather reply by e-mail, I'll be checking that today.


----------



## Crawfish

I would only do what I suggested if you were sure you are going to attend the rally. If you are not sure if you would be able to make it I would go a different route.

The cancellation policy is posted on ReserveAmerica's web site. It think it reads if you cancel it will cost you $10. The cost per day for the site will total $42 after taxes are added. So just multiply the number of days you plan on staying by $42 and that will be the cost.

What I would do is both of you should get on the phone with each other and let Rollre45 cancel their reservation and then you make yours. There might be about a 15 minute delay from the time he cancels and when you can reserve. I am not sure about that tho. This way, if you have to cancel, they could credit your card back the amount, less $10, for the site.

I hope y'all can work things out on the site, and Steve and Julia I would like to welcome you to the rally and hope you will be able to make it. I promise you will have a great time.

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

Thanks for the advice Leon!

Steve & Julia,

I have sent you a pm regarding these sites.

Mike


----------



## 3LEES

First of all, Steve and Julia, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!

Secondly, you've picked a great rally for your first! This is one of the premier campgrounds in the country, and the Southeastern Outbackers are a great group.

So get Mike's campsite(s). If you aquire it like Leon has suggested and have to cancel, it will only cost you $10.00. However, DO NOT CANCEL! Every year there are some who want to attend but can't due to a full campground.

If you can't make the rally, post your intentions here and someone will direct you to a willing buyer.

We hope to meet you at the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!


----------



## Rosie

3LEES said:


> First of all, Steve and Julia, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!
> 
> Secondly, you've picked a great rally for your first! This is one of the premier campgrounds in the country, and the Southeastern Outbackers are a great group.
> 
> So get Mike's campsite(s). If you aquire it like Leon has suggested and have to cancel, it will only cost you $10.00. However, DO NOT CANCEL! Every year there are some who want to attend but can't due to a full campground.
> 
> If you can't make the rally, post your intentions here and someone will direct you to a willing buyer.
> 
> We hope to meet you at the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!


Thanks for your help. We're reserved on Mike's site 123 from 6/16 - 6/21 and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Crawfish

Steve and Julia said:


> Thanks for your help. We're reserved on Mike's site 123 from 6/16 - 6/21 and look forward to meeting you.


Glad to hear you and Mike got things worked out. We all are looking forward to meeting y'all. As Dan has said, you have picked the best rally for your first rally. You will have a great time and that is a promise. We will see you in June, if not before.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome Steve and Julia ,
glad an outbacker got mikes site. keep an eye out on this post .
they have lots ands lots of things planned for next year.

welcome campingnut18


----------



## Rollrs45

Steve and Julia said:


> First of all, Steve and Julia, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!
> 
> Secondly, you've picked a great rally for your first! This is one of the premier campgrounds in the country, and the Southeastern Outbackers are a great group.
> 
> So get Mike's campsite(s). If you aquire it like Leon has suggested and have to cancel, it will only cost you $10.00. However, DO NOT CANCEL! Every year there are some who want to attend but can't due to a full campground.
> 
> If you can't make the rally, post your intentions here and someone will direct you to a willing buyer.
> 
> We hope to meet you at the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!


Thanks for your help. We're reserved on Mike's site 123 from 6/16 - 6/21 and look forward to meeting you.
[/quote]

Steve,

Glad it worked out for you. The Outbackers I met at my first rally are a wonderful group of people and I think you and Julia will have a great time. I hope that maybe you guys can make one of the other rallies (like the Carolina Coastal Rally....... hint, hint) and we'll get to meet. Have a great time and enjoy the new friendships you're sure to make. Just from talking with you it looks like you guys will fit in just fine. Take care and be sure to drink anything that's handed to you. I promise you you'll not regret it...... unless you have too many!









Mike


----------



## Rollrs45

Steve and Julia said:


> First of all, Steve and Julia, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!
> 
> Secondly, you've picked a great rally for your first! This is one of the premier campgrounds in the country, and the Southeastern Outbackers are a great group.
> 
> So get Mike's campsite(s). If you aquire it like Leon has suggested and have to cancel, it will only cost you $10.00. However, DO NOT CANCEL! Every year there are some who want to attend but can't due to a full campground.
> 
> If you can't make the rally, post your intentions here and someone will direct you to a willing buyer.
> 
> We hope to meet you at the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!


Thanks for your help. We're reserved on Mike's site 123 from 6/16 - 6/21 and look forward to meeting you.
[/quote]

Steve,

Glad it worked out for you. The Outbackers I met at my first rally are a wonderful group of people and I think you and Julia will have a great time. I hope that maybe you guys can make one of the other rallies (like the Carolina Coastal Rally....... hint, hint) and we'll get to meet. Have a great time and enjoy the new friendships you're sure to make. Just from talking with you it looks like you guys will fit in just fine. Take care and be sure to drink anything that's handed to you. I promise you you'll not regret it...... unless you have too many!









Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8

HI All !!!!! Long time......

Summer Rally 2008 Info 

updated !!!!

Only 182 more days


----------



## 3LEES

Thanks Gordon for the update!

For those of you who still might want to join the fun, the campground is pretty much booked solid now. There are a few scattered sites available for some of the rally dates, but nothing for the entire rally.

I have listed the current attendees and their campsite numbers:

30 Mickie's Fam 
50 Campforthenight 
51 NC Outbacker 52 Outbackmac -- Jerry, Denise, Brett, Ryan & Bandit
65 ARzark 
107 Scudder Family 
108 PatsyBama 
116 QuickSam 
119 Wendy & Chuck 
120 goneflyfishing 
123 Steve and Julia 
124 Prevish Gang 
126 Fire44
127 tidefan 
128 Highlander 
129 Dean P 
130 bmxmom 
131 sleecjr 
132 Crawfish 
134 Ouback Deland 
135 fl diesel 
136 EZCAMPN 
137 Freefaller 
139 zoomzoom8 
141 Katrina 
142 CajunCountry
143 outbackgeorgia 
144 Five Outbackers 
148 BeachBum 
147 mom30075 
151 Doft 
154 Northern Wind 
155 Jambalaya 
156 O'Shields 
157 Reverie 
159 campingnut18 
160 webeopelas 
161 need2mellowout
162 dreamtimers 
163 having fun 
164 3LEES 
165 Tonka 
166 Z-Family 
167 NobleEagle 
168 Wolfpackers

I count 45!!!!

Amazing, considering that the rally won't happen for 6 months!!!

For those of you who may have recently signed on Outbackers, and think this rally might be interesting, stay tuned. Every year someone cancels before the rally and a campsite becomes available.

For those of you who might have to cancel (now that would tragic!), PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE DO NOT CANCEL before you list the cancellation here! We WILL find someone to take the campsite from you!

Is it June yet??


----------



## MaeJae

Wow... that is quite a list you got going there!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Crawfish

Just bumping it since the holidays are over.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

If anyone thats working on all the particulars is interested, I have been keeping a list as well and I count 48 not 45. Contact me via email or phone and I will reveal the discrepancies as well as new updated info. Thanks!


----------



## Crawfish

Paul, just send Gordon (Zoomzoom) a PM or email and let him know. He will then update the list on the web site.









Leon


----------



## 4fun_timers

We have site 152 reserved and look forward to meeting you all there.









Michael


----------



## Crawfish

Glad to have you on board for the rally Michael. Just get up with Zoomzoom and he will tell you all you need to know about the rally.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all.......work has been hell.......haven't ben here in a while.......I got all the PM's and will update everything over the next few days.

Welcome to all the new folks!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Margaret and I just got back from Topsail. We went down for a few days just to get out of the house. It was a good trip, not to cold but it did rain all day on Wed.

Gordon, I went ahead and reserved the club house for the week of 14-22 June so we have it for the whole week.

They are really working on the campground. I think there were 3 or 4 site's that had pads with broken concrete and they are fixing all of them. They are really working on the landscape. I think it will look really good by June. It won't be long before June is here.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

leon glad you had a great trip.
i talked with the people about the boat trip that week.
here is the web site for the glass bottom boat.
http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/

she told me we needed to get a head count in the next few months.
she said if we pay in one lump sum they would sell tickets to us as follows

aduly $24.00
kids 4-12 $13.50
kids under 3 free 
Seniors $20.00

the trip will last about 2 hours.

just give me an idea of who may want to go that wednesday june 18,2008


----------



## Crawfish

At what age do they consider a person a senior?







I might be able to get in for $20.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> Margaret and I just got back from Topsail. We went down for a few days just to get out of the house. It was a good trip, not to cold but it did rain all day on Wed.
> 
> Gordon, I went ahead and reserved the club house for the week of 14-22 June so we have it for the whole week.
> 
> They are really working on the campground. I think there were 3 or 4 site's that had pads with broken concrete and they are fixing all of them. They are really working on the landscape. I think it will look really good by June. It won't be long before June is here.
> 
> Leon


Leon, all I want to know is did you and Margaret eat at the "Donut Hole"?
Next time you get the itch to get out let us know. 









Billy


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Leon, all I want to know is did you and Margaret eat at the "Donut Hole"?
> Next time you get the itch to get out let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy


Billy, yes we did. We ate at the "Donut Hole" Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. Tuesday night we both got the huge hamburger that taste just like they came off a charcoal grill and Wednesday morning Margaret had the French toast and I had the Short Stack. The Short Stack is only two pancakes but they are huge. I could not eat both of them. The place has not changed a bit, it is still great.

We decided at the last minute on this trip. We knew it was going to rain some but decided to go anyway. We plan on going down again sometime in Feb or Mar. I will surely let you know when we plan the next trip down.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Leon,

Next time y'all plan on heading to Topsail, give me a shout. There are some things that maybe we want to check out.

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

campingnut18 said:


> leon glad you had a great trip.
> i talked with the people about the boat trip that week.
> here is the web site for the glass bottom boat.
> http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/
> 
> she told me we needed to get a head count in the next few months.
> she said if we pay in one lump sum they would sell tickets to us as follows
> 
> aduly $24.00
> kids 4-12 $13.50
> kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> 
> the trip will last about 2 hours.
> 
> just give me an idea of who may want to go that wednesday june 18,2008


*I thought it would be a good idea to get a list started for this event so it can be planned properly. This is just a count and I personally have nothing to do with the planning. (This is a list to help campingnut18 get a count).

Who may want to go Wednesday June 18, 2008 (GLASS BOTTOM BOAT 2 HR DOLPHIN CRUISE)*http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 seats)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 seats)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> Leon, all I want to know is did you and Margaret eat at the "Donut Hole"?
> Next time you get the itch to get out let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy


Billy, yes we did. We ate at the "Donut Hole" Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. Tuesday night we both got the huge hamburger that taste just like they came off a charcoal grill and Wednesday morning Margaret had the French toast and I had the Short Stack. The Short Stack is only two pancakes but they are huge. I could not eat both of them. The place has not changed a bit, it is still great.

We decided at the last minute on this trip. We knew it was going to rain some but decided to go anyway. We plan on going down again sometime in Feb or Mar. I will surely let you know when we plan the next trip down.

Leon








[/quote]

Another question Leon, have they got WiFi set up yet at Topsail?

Also I have a lead on a new Restaurant down 30A called "Fire". They are expatriates from New Orleans who have relocated their restaurant to the Florida coast. Have been hearing very good things. 30A is starting to become a restaurant row of sorts.


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Another question Leon, have they got WiFi set up yet at Topsail?
> 
> Also I have a lead on a new Restaurant down 30A called "Fire". They are expatriates from New Orleans who have relocated their restaurant to the Florida coast. Have been hearing very good things. 30A is starting to become a restaurant row of sorts.


You know Billy, I forgot to ask. I was told by one of the rangers awhile back they should have it in by this past Dec. I will, no wait a minute, WE WILL ask them the next time me and Margaret meet you there.









We will have to check out that restaurant the next time we are there. Yea it looks like all the new restaurants are popping up on 30A. We have to stay on top of all the new restaurants in the area.









Leon


----------



## Doft

Sorry folks, but we aren't going to be able to get the award for the longest trip to the rally.
Contrary to our plans, I ended up getting a job, so I'm limited on time off and such a long trip is going to be impossible this summer.

I'll hold onto the site (151), until someone wants it.

Hopefully we can make it in the next couple of years.

Jim


----------



## Crawfish

Sorry to hear that Jim. I mean it is good about the job but sad you are not going to be able to make it. We were looking forward to seeing y'all again. Thanks for holding on to the site. I might know someone who will take it. I will let you know.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Jim and Amy,

The rally is not going to be the same without y'all! Those three boys of yours are great.

We sure hope you can make it next year!

Ok, now down to business...

Calling all campers!​
We have a site available for the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. It is site 151 (a great site) and it is available for the entire length of the rally (June 14-21, 2008).

Contact Doft (Jim and Amy) to work out the particulars. Don't delay...this campground is booked solid for the rally dates. Don't miss out on this great rally!

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

NobleEagle said:


> leon glad you had a great trip.
> i talked with the people about the boat trip that week.
> here is the web site for the glass bottom boat.
> http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/
> 
> she told me we needed to get a head count in the next few months.
> she said if we pay in one lump sum they would sell tickets to us as follows
> 
> aduly $24.00
> kids 4-12 $13.50
> kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> 
> the trip will last about 2 hours.
> 
> just give me an idea of who may want to go that wednesday june 18,2008


*I thought it would be a good idea to get a list started for this event so it can be planned properly. This is just a count and I personally have nothing to do with the planning. (This is a list to help campingnut18 get a count).

Who may want to go Wednesday June 18, 2008 (GLASS BOTTOM BOAT 2 HR DOLPHIN CRUISE)*http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 seats)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 seats)
3) 
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
[/quote]
Who may want to go Wednesday June 18, 2008 (GLASS BOTTOM BOAT 2 HR DOLPHIN CRUISE)[/b]

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## 3LEES

NobleEagle said:


> leon glad you had a great trip.
> i talked with the people about the boat trip that week.
> here is the web site for the glass bottom boat.
> http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/
> 
> she told me we needed to get a head count in the next few months.
> she said if we pay in one lump sum they would sell tickets to us as follows
> 
> aduly $24.00
> kids 4-12 $13.50
> kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> 
> the trip will last about 2 hours.
> 
> just give me an idea of who may want to go that wednesday june 18,2008


*I thought it would be a good idea to get a list started for this event so it can be planned properly. This is just a count and I personally have nothing to do with the planning. (This is a list to help campingnut18 get a count).

Who may want to go Wednesday June 18, 2008 (GLASS BOTTOM BOAT 2 HR DOLPHIN CRUISE)*http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 seats)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 seats)
3) 
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
[/quote]
Who may want to go Wednesday June 18, 2008 (GLASS BOTTOM BOAT 2 HR DOLPHIN CRUISE)[/b]

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
[/quote]

Count us in


----------



## SydneyExcursion

3LEES said:


> Jim and Amy,
> 
> The rally is not going to be the same without y'all! Those three boys of yours are great.
> 
> We sure hope you can make it next year!
> 
> Ok, now down to business...
> 
> Calling all campers!​
> We have a site available for the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. It is site 151 (a great site) and it is available for the entire length of the rally (June 14-21, 2008).
> 
> Contact Doft (Jim and Amy) to work out the particulars. Don't delay...this campground is booked solid for the rally dates. Don't miss out on this great rally!
> 
> Dan


contacted doft to obtain this!! hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Doft said:


> Sorry folks, but we aren't going to be able to get the award for the longest trip to the rally.
> Contrary to our plans, I ended up getting a job, so I'm limited on time off and such a long trip is going to be impossible this summer.
> 
> I'll hold onto the site (151), until someone wants it.
> 
> Hopefully we can make it in the next couple of years.
> 
> Jim


pm sent...I am calling dibs...lol


----------



## Crawfish

Hope y'all can get things worked out. Looking forward to meeting you. If you get the site just send Zoomzoom8 a PM to let him know and he will send you all the info you need. Good Luck

Leon


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Crawfish said:


> Hope y'all can get things worked out. Looking forward to meeting you. If you get the site just send Zoomzoom8 a PM to let him know and he will send you all the info you need. Good Luck
> 
> Leon


thank you, hope to meet other fellow outbackers!! Will definatley pm zoomzoom8!


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome SydneyExcursion to the best rally in the south!

You'll not regret taking this campsite. It's a great site in one of the best campgrounds in the country!

See ya in June!

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56

SydneyExcursion said:


> Sorry folks, but we aren't going to be able to get the award for the longest trip to the rally.
> Contrary to our plans, I ended up getting a job, so I'm limited on time off and such a long trip is going to be impossible this summer.
> 
> I'll hold onto the site (151), until someone wants it.
> 
> Hopefully we can make it in the next couple of years.
> 
> Jim


pm sent...I am calling dibs...lol
[/quote]
Well, good luck on getting an answer!! I sent him a PM about 4-5 days ago, and haven't heard back. I was going to reserve it in case I was still with camper and able to go. It's a beautiful park!
Darlene


----------



## Doft

Joe,

Check your PM.

Jim


----------



## SydneyExcursion

thanks Jim, payment sent!! See everyone at the rally!!!


----------



## campingnut18

welcome joe and family.
glad you got jims site. you will have so much fun with the group.
they have something planned for everyone. this may be the best year yet.
keep a good eye out here as we get close.

welcome campingnut


----------



## 3LEES

Speaking of gettin' close......

Only 134 days before the official start of the Rally!!!!

132 for some of us...we're gettin' a head start!


----------



## Crawfish

I think Billy (Jambalaya) is coming in a week early so it is 127 days for him. I would come a week early but I know the DW will not like that one bit, with her having to work and me playing at the beach.







I probably couldn't get a site anyway.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> I think Billy (Jambalaya) is coming in a week early so it is 127 days for him. I would come a week early but I know the DW will not like that one bit, with her having to work and me playing at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably couldn't get a site anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Leon,

You can get a site for Thursday and Friday. Sites 87, 35 and 37 are available.

Now convincing Margaret that arriving 2 days before her is ok...can't help ya there!


----------



## Crawfish

I better not. I don't want to be signing that dotted line.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

sgalady said:


> Sorry folks, but we aren't going to be able to get the award for the longest trip to the rally.
> Contrary to our plans, I ended up getting a job, so I'm limited on time off and such a long trip is going to be impossible this summer.
> 
> I'll hold onto the site (151), until someone wants it.
> 
> Hopefully we can make it in the next couple of years.
> 
> Jim


pm sent...I am calling dibs...lol
[/quote]
Well, good luck on getting an answer!! I sent him a PM about 4-5 days ago, and haven't heard back. I was going to reserve it in case I was still with camper and able to go. It's a beautiful park!
Darlene








[/quote]

I stand corrected. Doft informed me that it was only TWO days before that I had sent him the request. He decided to ignore my request rather than give me the opportunity to correct my mistake. Time has been kind of a blur with moving and getting settled in, assisting Michael with things post-op, and early rising and late to bed trying to get things done. Had he notified me of my mistake, I would have apologized and posted a correction, but he chose to ignore my request and pass it on to Sydney. Hope he enjoys the trip. My apologies to Doft.
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Nobody will be able to miss my camper at Topsail. Check out the light display I plan to have. I hope they don't throw me out of the campground because of these. Click the link below.

My light display at Topsail

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> Nobody will be able to miss my camper at Topsail. Check out the light display I plan to have. I hope they don't throw me out of the campground because of these. Click the link below.
> 
> My light display at Topsail
> 
> Leon


Leon did you really get a synchronizer? I am gonna need sedation!


















Please just use some other music! You are gonna melt your palm tree!


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Leon did you really get a synchronizer? I am gonna need sedation!


No Billy I didn't, but it would be cool to have your camper put on a show like that. You would the hit of the campground.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

Ya got me thinkin'....

But would Sherry let me to it....

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## campingnut18

thank god the topsail rally is in the summer.















now i can just see of few of these at the fall rally.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

I just want to let everybody know that a site might be coming open. The key word is *might*. If there is anyone who has been looking for a site for the summer rally contact me by PM or email. No it is not my site. I would not miss this rally for anything.

Leon


----------



## SydneyExcursion

hey crawfish, where is this website at that is for attendees only? I sent you a PM letting you know that I am taking site 151 (from Doft). Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3LEES

Sydney,

Try sending a PM to zoomzoom8 (Gordon). He set the site up and is maintaining it.

If you don't hear from him by tomorrow night, shoot me a PM and I'll help you get in touch.

Dan


----------



## SydneyExcursion

3LEES said:


> Sydney,
> 
> Try sending a PM to zoomzoom8 (Gordon). He set the site up and is maintaining it.
> 
> If you don't hear from him by tomorrow night, shoot me a PM and I'll help you get in touch.
> 
> Dan


...thanks 3lees, I sent him a PM yesterday and havent heard anything yet.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Been on the road....back now....let me catch my breath.....I will get back in the grove and contact all of you that have contacted me....promise......


----------



## Crawfish

He's alive







Gordon, I told everybody that you had not died.







Seriously tho, good to see you online again. Take a weekend off and go camping.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

soooooooooooooooooooooo ready


----------



## zoomzoom8

Joe,

I PM'd you some info...sorry bout the delay....


----------



## 3LEES

Have y'all been keeping track???

There are only....

118 Days 'Til the Rally!!!!

I'm ready already!


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Hey 3LEES, wish I could say the same. I have a couple of mods to do to the new OB and then we will be ready.

Thanks ZOOM, got the info and NP about taking so long....lol. cant wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## freefaller25

Dolphin Cruise

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6)freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
7) 
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Crawfish

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
7) Crawfish (2 adults)
8)
9)
10)

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & *2 Children*)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
7) Crawfish (2 adults)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> 1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
> 3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & *2 Children*)
> 5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
> 6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
> 7) Crawfish (2 adults)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)


I was wondering about that Gordon. Thought maybe you sold one...


----------



## campingnut18

add 2 adults and 1 kids to the dolphin cruise for us..

also if you have not seen the outback signs i made...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8838

i made a few up of the ones that people asked me to make ..









im thinking of making more if anyone wants them.
so if your going to the spring rally and want one email me all the CORRECT INFO...
in the next week so i can get started.

and if you wanting one and going to topsail please do the same...by april .
hope i can get them made up in time.

gordon i think i can even come up with one in a class c for you....









im thinking of charging $25.00 each for a sign.. if that's not too much.

thanks lamar


----------



## Crawfish

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
7) Crawfish (2 adults)
8) Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
9)
10)


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> add 2 adults and 1 kids to the dolphin cruise for us..
> 
> also if you have not seen the outback signs i made...
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8838
> 
> i made a few up of the ones that people asked me to make ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of making more if anyone wants them.
> so if your going to the spring rally and want one email me all the CORRECT INFO...
> in the next week so i can get started.
> 
> and if you wanting one and going to topsail please do the same...by april .
> hope i can get them made up in time.
> 
> gordon i think i can even come up with one in a class c for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar,
> That is definitely not too much for the signs. Arts/crafts dealers sell them for more than that and have no problem selling them.
> Darlene
> 
> im thinking of charging $25.00 each for a sign.. if that's not too much.
> 
> thanks lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> also if you have not seen the outback signs i made...
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8838
> 
> i made a few up of the ones that people asked me to make ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of making more if anyone wants them.
> so if your going to the spring rally and want one email me all the CORRECT INFO...
> in the next week so i can get started.
> 
> gordon i think i can even come up with one in a class c for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


Lamar, can you do (like, um, I'm sure you can) the signs in the shape of the state we call home? Maybe a star or something to mark the city?....


----------



## zoomzoom8

*****Updated section below in red*****

OK boys and girls.......this is long, so please grab a cup of joe or a case of beer and have a seat........

few things....{big breath}......I know most of you signed up have the username / password info for the guest list Guest List. Please check your info. There is a LOT of missing info I would like to get updated since I have a little time to do it right now. We are missing emails, names, arrive and departure dates, newbies, drops, cells, etc.......please PM me the info. If you have lost this info to get into the guest list, PM me. I think my count is off as well.....please help me verify the # of folks signed up.

I have sent the group a test email.......IF you did not get it, two things...First, check any spam filters you may have and if the message got caught, please add the senders address to your whitelist (allowed). Second, I may not have or have the wrong email address for you......again please PM me the info.

The dolphin boat cruise...this is going to be an awesome trip.....so be sure to add your name to the list. We need a general count to pass on to them. Additionally I think the number of folks is limited.....the ride will just be us (complete with adult beverages) if we have enough sign up. That said, we need a general night for this. Looking at the schedule so far, the best nights to choose from would be the Sunday, Monday, or Wednesday nights. If you feel one better than the other speak now.......or go with the flow and the night will be chosen by luck of the draw. We are contacting the boat folks to see which night is better for them. There is also a sunset clipper boat cruise we can look in to if the interest is there.

I am working with EZCAMPIN on the idea of a Catered BBQ/Seafood dinner for the pot luck dinner. We are looking at this for a couple reasons. Time and cleanup. There is a whole lot of work in both. It would be nice to just all get together, eat and let someone else clean it all up and carry the extra food away. More on this in a moment.

As a follow up I have discussed doing a "per site" (there is a term for this, it just escapes me at the moment - Linda help me remember please) pot luck one night. This would involve three groups..there will be a list of who/where/what..the first would be a "appetizer group".....this would be a, well, appetizer group......that's all they would make and folks would move around site to site sampling the goods and maybe sharing an adult beverage. The second group would be the "main course group"..they would have, well, main courses to sample as well as maybe sharing an adult beverage. The last group would be the "desert group" and you guessed it, they have samplings of deserts and maybe an adult beverage as well (remember we have the "Golden Blender" award being judged all week...). This type of "pot luck" so to speak, takes a little longer (we'd start late afternoon) and a lot more planning on our end but allows everyone to move around and visit/revisit/meet new folks and families..........thoughts? Comments??

There has been talk of maybe a live singer/band as well but that is dependent on cost and setup logistics......

Contest thus far include (but not limited to....) - voted on by your peers - awarded at the end of the week.

*Golden Blender - Best mixed drink - probably the most coveted and sought after award.......;0)
*Tackiest Site - Start gathering those pink flamingo's now
*Favorite Appetizer - You guessed it
*Favorite Main Dish - You guessed again
*Favorite Dessert - Woohoo, you are good....
*Spirit Award - Given to the family that through no fault of their own has shown above and beyond tons and tons of Outbackers Rally Spirit this trip (this is the hardest to judge......).
*OOPS!! Award - My oh my you've done something this week (not necessarily good) that will go down in SE Summer Rally History and be talked about for years to come.
*Favorite Night Lights - Get those extension cords and breaker boxes out of the garage...."We need more power captain..."
*Lobster Award - Trust me - you really don't want this one........it's for the worst sunburn

We are also talking about things to do for you folks that aren't in to lobster burns at the beach.......these are early to mid day activities (usually small groups) that you can do (or teach) at your shaded/fanned site that you would like to share your time doing with others. For adults and chitlins......crafts, how to's, card games, food prep, mods, etc. We'd like to get four (4) afternoons covered. If you have some crazy talent that you'd like to share for the afternoon one day, please speak up. We will help with the cost (within reason).

HELP!!......we still need your help with donations for awards and such. Camping/Camper related...gift cards, actual merchandise. We have some. I am contacting Doug to see if it is OK if we can do some of the stuff another rally used, using the OutBackers.com site name. One of the folks (Jeff) from one of the past western rallies (Zion) helped to bring in tons of stuff from manufacturers and such from that rally has sent me some stuff to review and go over. I have to clear it with Doug first.

<SNIP 02/18/08>

In the interest of my self preservation and the confusion I did/may have caused (my bad...I apologize...), I have removed this section to back up and punt. There are some items we would like to put up for group discussion. More to follow shortly...............

<SNIP>.

Only 119 days till the rally......that's just a hair over three months folks......geez, time is flying.

Additionally. I hope you've seen Lamar's signs.......for the the amount of work involved, the $'s he's asking for is NADA. If you have something you do (I seem to remember some custom Outbackers/Username sewn pillows/site flags at the fall rally) such as these signs and pillows, speak up.

On a side note....there are a lot of folks behind the scene for this thing that are helping to keep this alive while I've been buried at work and such. To all of you, THANKS!!!! I couldn't do even half of this stuff without you!

Thanks everyone for your time..........

Gordon


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, I sent you a PM on the attendees list. It will bring the total up to 49 attendees so far.

On the sunset boat cruise, this is a different cruise than the dolphin cruise right? Can you tell us how much it will cost per couple or per person? Margaret and I took a sunset cruise a few years ago on a clipper and it was great. We just cruised around the Gulf for about 3 or 4 hours and drank wine and ate cheese and crackers.

The pot luck night sounds really good and interesting, but it will take some organization for sure. What if we can get maybe two campsites side by side to spread out the goodies. What I mean I guess is two sites for the appetizers, two for the main dishes, and so forth. Just an idea trying to keep the logistics down some.

I am going to try and get one or two techs down from Emerial Coast RV , better known now as Camping World RV. I have not got a commitment yet but will let you know. Maybe we could have them early one evening and it would have to be on a weekend also.

Of course, I am working on some gift cards from Camping World again this year. Last year we had $400 worth. I am trying to get the same amount or more this year. I will let you know about that later also.

If there is anything you need me to do just let me know. You know I don't mind going down to Topsail for a weekend to do any leg work for you. I most likely will be going at least two more times before the rally.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> On the sunset boat cruise, this is a different cruise that the dolphin cruise right? Can you tell us how much it will cost per couple or per person? Margaret and I took a sunset cruise a few years ago on a clipper and it was great. We just cruised around the Gulf for about 3 or 4 hours and drank wine and ate cheese and crackers.
> 
> - My bad...i'm referring to the trip Lamar has got going. Dolphin I believe -
> 
> The pot luck night sounds really good and interesting, but it will take some organization for sure. What if we can get maybe two campsites side by side to spread out the goodies. What I mean I guess is two sites for the appetizers, two for the main dishes, and so forth. Just an idea trying to keep the logistics down some.
> 
> - Maybe even a row...spread it out even more. I think we pretty much own the back row. -
> 
> I am going to try and get one or two techs down from Emerial Coast RV , better known now as Camping World RV. I have not got a commitment yet but will let you know. Maybe we could have them early one evening and it would have to be on a weekend also.
> 
> - Great! -
> 
> Of course, I am working on some gift cards from Camping World again this year. Last year we had $400 worth. I am trying to get the same amount or more this year. I will let you know about that later also.
> 
> - That would be a HUGE help -
> 
> Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thanks to all the folks that have contacted me today....your info has been updated!


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Gordon!

Welcome back. Man I thought I was busy with my 10-12 hour days. It appears you've got me beat!

I like the idea about the pot luck being a "walk-about". And since we almost own the entire Palm Circle area, we might want to think about making the "staging" area in the middle lane. I would be willing to make our site available for one of the "strategic" locations. I have a couple of folding tables that I wll bring to the rally.

Dan


----------



## EZCAMPN

Crawfish said:


> 1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
> 3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
> 5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
> 6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
> 7) Crawfish (2 adults)
> 8) Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
> 9)EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10)


----------



## EZCAMPN

Lamar, 
I would like to get one of the Signs. I', Not sure what you are putting. Our correct info is on the southeast list.


campingnut18 said:


> add 2 adults and 1 kids to the dolphin cruise for us..
> 
> also if you have not seen the outback signs i made...
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8838
> 
> i made a few up of the ones that people asked me to make ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of making more if anyone wants them.
> so if your going to the spring rally and want one email me all the CORRECT INFO...
> in the next week so i can get started.
> 
> and if you wanting one and going to topsail please do the same...by april .
> hope i can get them made up in time.
> 
> gordon i think i can even come up with one in a class c for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of charging $25.00 each for a sign.. if that's not too much.
> 
> thanks lamar


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> As a follow up I have discussed doing a "per site" (there is a term for this, it just escapes me at the moment - Linda help me remember please) pot luck one night. This would involve three groups..there will be a list of who/where/what..the first would be a "appetizer group".....this would be a, well, appetizer group......that's all they would make and folks would move around site to site sampling the goods and maybe sharing an adult beverage. The second group would be the "main course group"..they would have, well, main courses to sample as well as maybe sharing an adult beverage. The last group would be the "desert group" and you guessed it, they have samplings of deserts and maybe an adult beverage as well (remember we have the "Golden Blender" award being judged all week...). This type of "pot luck" so to speak, takes a little longer (we'd start late afternoon) and a lot more planning on our end but allows everyone to move around and visit/revisit/meet new folks and families..........thoughts? Comments??
> 
> Gordon


Why don't we do something like a block party and use the whole back street to do it on. Just a though.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

FYI - I have a couple emails from folks that they have tried to call me this weekend............my phone was left at work (I think......







) on Friday.......

however I will get to the requests in the emails shorty.....off now to a b-day party for Calista....


----------



## goneflyfishin

EZCAMPN said:


> 1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
> 3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
> 5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
> 6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
> 7) Crawfish (2 adults)
> 8) Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
> 9)EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10) goneflyfishin (2 adults & 1 child)


[/quote]


----------



## tonka

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
7) Crawfish (2 adults)
8) Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
9)EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10) goneflyfishin (2 adults & 1 child)
11) tonka (2 adults)


----------



## zoomzoom8

*Updated Posting*

More to come................WooHoo only 117 more days!!!!!!!!!!!

PS - I have my phone now......


----------



## GoVols

Looks like the GoVols family will be able to rally -- sort of. We started with the idea that this summer was a stay-close-to-home summer to save up $$ for a big out-West trip in 2009. Going with that plan, we also booked a short summer camp for the kids here at home. Well, the draw of the beach is strong







, and curiosity got the best of me this weekend. I thought I would check out the Topsail openings on Reserve America, and found that site #138 was open for five days, June 8th through the 13th.








Site #138! That's a primo site there in the corner . . . someone must have just cancelled their reservation . . . somebody will pick that up quick . . . you know, that's just five days, won't cost too much money







. . . heck, we can take a quick beach trip and still go west in 2009







. . . that site won't be there very long







. . . where's my credit card?









I went ahead and booked #138 for the 8th to the 13th. Now I have to convince DW that going to Topsail for five days is saving money.







Looks like we will miss most of you AGAIN this year, but I can at least give you all some pre-rally on-the-scene reporting!


----------



## zoomzoom8

So you're coming in to warm up the natives and park rangers for us a week early???







SWEET!!! Welcome Rallier!!! You will overlap your last day with a few of us and your last two days with a couple of us. Can't wait to see you again!!!


----------



## GoVols

zoomzoom8 said:


> So you're coming in to warm up the natives and park rangers for us a week early???


Well, more like WARN the park rangers . . .


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!!!!

50 !!!!!!


----------



## SydneyExcursion

1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
7) Crawfish (2 adults)
8) Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
9)EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10) goneflyfishin (2 adults & 1 child)
11) tonka (2 adults)
12) sydneyexcursion (3 adults, 2 children)


----------



## 3LEES

SydneyExcursion said:


> 1) Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2) sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
> 3) Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4) zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
> 5) 3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
> 6) freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
> 7) Crawfish (2 adults)
> 8) Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
> 9)EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10) goneflyfishin (2 adults & 1 child)
> 11) tonka (2 adults)
> 12) sydneyexcursion (3 adults, 2 children)


Wow...37.

Lamar? Do you know the capacity of the boat??


----------



## Crawfish

We will never fill all the seats. The boat holds around 100 people. I talked to Lamar yesterday and he told me the lady he talked to said they would hold as many seats as we need before they started selling them to the public. She also said if we pay her in lump sum she would give us a 2% discount on each seat, so Lamar will collect all the money for the boat trip a day before the trip so we can get the discount.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Lets try this&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;food (so to speak) for thought&#8230;&#8230;.another long one&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;so sit back and relax&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

I'd like to put the following up for discussion and feedback&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.please post your thoughts/concerns here or PM/call me directly so that I can help clear any confusion there may be.

There are a few things that we are looking into (not set in stone&#8230;.ONLY up for discussion) for the rally that have some cost associated with them. Below is the breakdown of some of those costs. Once again, this is only up for discussion at this point. However, if we do choose (as a group) to move forward there are a couple things that need deposits up front for to reserve the dates and goods. If you have any/no desires to entertain any of the below, please speak up.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

We're looking into a catered BBQ/shrimp dinner one night (this is one of those things we have to an early commitment on to reserve the date). The plan would be to have this set up in the Palm section (we have 94% of it reserved and we have to clear it with the park) and allow everyone to come get their grub at their own leisure. The cost is dependant on how many meats (pork, beef, chicken, shrimp), sides (beans, slaw, potato salads, condiments), and whether of not they supply drinks (although I think we can more than handle that part). The cost ranges from $6-10 per person. IF we assume everyone in our group were to partake, we are looking a median average of $8 per person (two meats and two or three sides) and 150 - 170 people based on the reservations we have now. Approximate per family cost - $24-40. This is cheaper than we can go out as a family, sit down, pay taxes, tips and such, and not have to deal with any cleanup or preparation. Interest???

Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

In the past on the night we do the group pot luck (or in the case of it this year, the wondering pot luck&#8230;..) we have, as a group, pitched in about $20 per family (Please help me remember the $ amount Leon) to cover the cost of buying a half dozen of different types of fresh fish/shrimps to cook on this evening for everyone to eat (the main courses). In the past it has also help to cover a departing lunch the next day with all the leftovers. There's no way your family can go out and get this much seafood for $20.This is the deal of the rally for sure. Sides are handled by rally goers. Interest???

Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

We've had the request that more activities for the kids (and adults) maybe be planned. We've had a couple folks offer to do some craft type projects for the kids (this is in addition to the movie nights we have planned for them). This includes things like building birdhouses (we are working on getting the kits from Home Depot at a minimal cost - if any), snow cone building, beading, basket weaving, face painting, etc. We would like to help those folks with some of the cost of supplies if possible. Approx cost per family $5-10. Interest???

Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

A band/singer/DJ&#8230;.for either the night of the catered dinner (if it happens&#8230 or the night of the wondering pot luck or both. Costs are all over the board on this&#8230;at least a hundred $'s and up&#8230;&#8230;

Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

T-shirts (this is another thing we need some kind of early commitment on)- There is always the wonderful "I survived the Outbackers 2008 SE Summer Rally" t-shirts. We are looking at one color front and back (still working on design with the head of the art department here at the school. It's turning into a class project for them). Approx cost of $8-10 each. Interest???

Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

There are some other things we'd like to do but won't if you feel no need. We are looking to put together a facebook to hand out to everyone. It contains info on all the families, the sponsors, rally general info, etc, etc. 3Lee's is putting this together and really needs a small family picture to use (this is verses his stick figure families). So, get those picures to him. He is putting it together and will take it off to be printed and bound right before the rally so we have things as up to date as possible. I'd love to help him cover the cost. Interest????

Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Once again&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;NONE OF THIS IS IN STONE&#8230;..but up for discussion and feedback to gauge interest. If you're interested, great speak up. If you're not interested, great speak up. As a group we get better pricing on this such as the BBQ dinner than we would going out on our own to do the same thing. Just trying to help make this trip as affordable as we possible can for all involved. Should there be an overwhelming interest in any or all of this we have a couple different ways to donate to the cause. If you care to do none of this, that's fine too. It's your vacation. I am working with sponsors to help with the cost of some of this as well if possible.

If we all did it all, (food, crafts, DJ, t-shirts) the best average I can squeeze out of this is $60 per family. If we choose to cut items out, we can do that too. It's open for discussion and ideas. Whatever direction you care to go, we'll get the ball rolling ASAP and take care of all the details.

If you and you family have interest in the BBQ and the t-shirts, please let me know your thoughts ASAP as we have to commit a date and types of food to these folks and get the t-shirt design finished, posted and printed. The t-shirts have to be finaized a month before the rally. We will need size's at some point....

Thanks once again to everyone in advance for your time and to the dozen or so folks behind the scenes helping with this.

Gordon


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK looks like the Dolphin boat ride will be Wednesday. I will update it in the events calender tonight. I will also update the changes folks have PM and emailed to me. The boat can hold up to 100 folks. Money needs to be paid to the boat company the Monday before the event to get the discount. We are confirming the time and confirming we can bring coolers (been told no bottles, but confirming the rest).

Woohoo....only 115 more days!!!

PS.....I got another new blender from Santa..............


----------



## tdvffjohn

Zoomzoom8, that is sure some ambitious plans and sounds like a lot of great ideas. Good for you and the people that are working on the rally.









Even tho I am not attending this rally, the only issue I have always had is a hand out booklet with rally participants personal info (addresses, pics of kids and kids names, etc) in it. I, myself would rather have control over who gets this info. Every rally has new members show up that anyone knows nothing about. Probably good people but you don t know. Maybe I am a little over protective but the consequences can be terrible.

John


----------



## zoomzoom8

Concerns noted John. Thank you.


----------



## zoomzoom8

QuickSam

and

Steve and Julia

I'm getting "bad address" notices kicked back from you guys when I try to send emails to you. Can you guys PM me updated email info please? Thanks!


----------



## 3LEES

Gordon,

How do you want the rally members to respond to your post? Here on the forum, or directly to you via email?


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> Gordon,
> 
> How do you want the rally members to respond to your post? Here on the forum, or directly to you via email?


Here, that way it's open and we can keep duplicate concerns/suggestions/comments/etc to a minimum........

Thought's?? Feedback?? Anyone?? You're not gonna hurt anyone's feelings...really......


----------



## zoomzoom8

Rally Factoid FYI - *The Truman Show* was filmed just down the street from the campground. The community of Seaside is a wonderful place to visit. Take a right out of the park and in a few miles, you'll run right into it. All sorts of things to see.


----------



## Five Outbackers

zoomzoom8 said:


> We've had the request that more activities for the kids (and adults) maybe be planned. We've had a couple folks offer to do some craft type projects for the kids (this is in addition to the movie nights we have planned for them). This includes things like building birdhouses (we are working on getting the kits from Home Depot at a minimal cost - if any), snow cone building, beading, basket weaving, face painting, etc. We would like to help those folks with some of the cost of supplies if possible. Approx cost per family $5-10. Interest???
> 
> Feedback please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Gordon


 Do you think that we could get the local Home Depot Or Lowe's to come one day during the rally and put on a workshop for the kids? Maybe we can get both of them to come out? That way there might be no cost to the rally members.


----------



## Reverie

A note about Seaside. They usually put on at least one free concert in the park while we are there. It is a great way to take the kids and a blanket and enjoy some music. The style is usually somewhere between Jazz and R&B but the atmosphere is family.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang...
how about just having appetizers and desert for the street party late one night after the sun sets...
that way we kool-aide drinkers can pass out a few drinks to go along with it..
walk around check out a few new mods .
and i can SHOW OFF MY SMART OUTBACK.. the worlds only outback with a brain.... (well the 2nds one now...)

stop by my site to check it out.

thanks lamar


----------



## campingnut18

Wow, Gordon that's a lot of organizing you guys are doing there! We're flexible for going with whatever the group decides. $60 sounds like a steal for all the activities mentioned. The dolphin sunset cruise is separate from this also.

The only thing I would warn about from our experience in the previous couple years is that some activities won't get as much attendance as others depending on time of day and what each family has planned (and we didn't have half as many ppl or activities). With all the exciting things planned, it's sounds like we're going to have cruise ship functions on land for this rally = fun, fun, fun (until Daddy takes the T-bird away)!! Don't forget there's a whole Destin city of shopping, go-carts, seafood restaurants, etc to visit, right?

What nite are we thinking for each activity? Esp'ly potluck, block party, Elmo crab legs?, dolphin cruise, movie in the park nites 'cause you know I love you guys but we all may need at least a couple days of down time -- not to mention the coordinators WILL need a break. We love you guys and don't want you to burn out. With that said, start assigning tasks - get those volunteers signed up now. What do you need us to do other than organize the dolphin cruise?

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

[/quote]

Do you think that we could get the local Home Depot Or Lowe's to come one day during the rally and put on a workshop for the kids? Maybe we can get both of them to come out? That way there might be no cost to the rally members.
[/quote]

That's a great idea...I'm working on that...I have "Rally Packs" I'm building to send to the folks (food stores as well) for their help and sponsorship. I spoke with the Asst Mgr at the Home Depot in Destin and he asked that I send him the info. I will follow up with them in the next week to ten days.


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> Wow, Gordon that's a lot of organizing you guys are doing there! We're flexible for going with whatever the group decides. $60 sounds like a steal for all the activities mentioned. The dolphin sunset cruise is separate from this also.
> 
> The only thing I would warn about from our experience in the previous couple years is that some activities won't get as much attendance as others depending on time of day and what each family has planned (and we didn't have half as many ppl or activities). With all the exciting things planned, it's sounds like we're going to have cruise ship functions on land for this rally = fun, fun, fun (until Daddy takes the T-bird away)!! Don't forget there's a whole Destin city of shopping, go-carts, seafood restaurants, etc to visit, right?
> 
> What nite are we thinking for each activity? Esp'ly potluck, block party, Elmo crab legs?, dolphin cruise, movie in the park nites 'cause you know I love you guys but we all may need at least a couple days of down time -- not to mention the coordinators WILL need a break. We love you guys and don't want you to burn out. With that said, start assigning tasks - get those volunteers signed up now. What do you need us to do other than organize the dolphin cruise?
> 
> Carmen


Thanks Carmen. Yes, after all is is a vacation for all of us......concerns noted.


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> hi gang...
> how about just having appetizers and desert for the street party late one night after the sun sets...
> that way we kool-aide drinkers can pass out a few drinks to go along with it..
> walk around check out a few new mods .
> and i can SHOW OFF MY SMART OUTBACK.. the worlds only outback with a brain.... (well the 2nds one now...)
> 
> stop by my site to check it out.
> 
> thanks lamar


That's a thought.............


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> That's a great idea...I'm working on that...I have "Rally Packs" I'm building to send to the folks (food stores as well) for their help and sponsorship. I spoke with the Asst Mgr at the Home Depot in Destin and he asked that I send him the info. I will follow up with them in the next week to ten days.


Gordon, if you need me to finalize anything with Home Depot or Lowes in Destin just let me know and I can ride down and take care of it.

I have been meaning to tell you that, yes it was $20 per family to purchase all the seafood for the pot luck which included two or three different types of fish, shrimp, scallops, hushpuppies and fries.

Leon


----------



## Katrina

zoomzoom8 said:


> hi gang...
> how about just having appetizers and desert for the street party late one night after the sun sets...
> that way we kool-aide drinkers can pass out a few drinks to go along with it..
> walk around check out a few new mods .
> and i can SHOW OFF MY SMART OUTBACK.. the worlds only outback with a brain.... (well the 2nds one now...)
> 
> stop by my site to check it out.
> 
> thanks lamar


That's a thought.............
[/quote]

Sounds like a good idea to me.
Would be alot easier to pull off successfully.


----------



## Reverie

Dang, look what happens when I'm not paying attention. Here I am with my head in the books and Leon goes and passes me in the post count. One of these days I will graduate. When I do I'll post so much you will be sick of me...










Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Sorry about that Nick. Looking forward to having you back after school.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi everyone...we have site 138 available for the WEEK BEFORE the rally that has come open. You will overlap the Saturday the rest of the folks come in so if you like it, let me know and I will get yyou in touch with the owner. The owner can only hold it for a week, so please let me know by this weekend if interested in it. Thanks

PS - Schedule updates coming soon....................


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reminder.........PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE..................give your fellow Outbackers a chance of buying your spot should you find out you can't make this amazing event.........PLEASE PM Leon (Crawfish) and let him know. He has a list (Oh great keeper of the list) of folks just waiting for the word and ready to send money......THANKS!

You may now go back to your regularly scheduled day.......................


----------



## having_fun

Wow, I haven't been here in a couple of months, and this will be our first rally, I can't beleive all the activities. Count us in for as many as we can participate ..... So far the $$$$ mentioned needed from everyone seems very reasonable. We can't wait, this will be so much fun!

And we like having fun.


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Reminder.........PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE..................give your fellow Outbackers a chance of buying your spot should you find out you can't make this amazing event.........PLEASE PM Leon (Crawfish) and let him know. He has a list (Oh great keeper of the list) of folks just waiting for the word and ready to send money......THANKS!


Yes, we have people on a waiting list hoping to get a site at this unbelievable rally. So please, if for some awful reason you are not going to be able to make this great rally, PM me and let me know. We have someone waiting to buy your site. I can work with both parties getting the exchange finalized.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK SE OutBackers!!!!!!! There are updates to the Schedule of Events. Here's the deals.........

Through the generous offering of some folks on board for this rally, we will be able to pull off a BBQ and the Seafood Festivious at a lower cost to those who choose to partake. We have folks bringing smokers and all sorts of other items to help pull this off. Families that choose to join us for one or both of the events will help with the making of appetizers and sides as we have done in the past with pot lucks.

****NOTE**** You can choose to do one, both or none...choice is yours.****END NOTE****

Should you choose to do the BBQ the cost would be $15 per FAMILY to help cover the cost of the meats (we are looking at two or three different kinds) and smoking supplies and fuel. Should you choose to do the Seafood Festivious, the cost would be $20 per FAMILY to help cover the cost of three of four different kinds of fish and some shrimp for boiling and frying. We'd love to have you join us for both, but totally understand if you just want to join us for one or even none. As the event draws nearer, we will need to get a head count for a heads up on how much meat and fish to buy. As it has been in the past, this should be an all you can eat deal. We will collect the $'s at the event and give you and yours some kind of armband or something to help us keep up with who has paid what. We will also work on creating a list of folks to do appetizers and sides, so we don't overlap, closer to the event.

We have also had someone step up and offer to DJ music for the block party! WOOHOO!!!

The sunset dolphin cruise is set. For those of you coming along, we must pay them the Monday night before the cruise to reserve our spots. Coolers are allowed with canned (no bottles) beverages. Yes this includes adult beverages. There is still room for more to join.

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I would still like to hear from more of you on one or two mid day activity ideals maybe for the kids and/or adults.

ONLY 106 more days!!!! Look out TopSail !!!!

G


----------



## 3LEES

Thanks Gordon for the update! I think this is shaping up to be a rally to truely remember!

Now it's my turn. I still need a small family photo from each registered camper to place in the brochure. The purpose of the photo is to allow everyone put member name and first name to a face. It seems like I spent most of my first rally trying to remember who is who.

The brochure will have the campsite number, photo, first name of family members, ages of children (kids like to play with those their age), pets and pet's name(s). It will also contain points of interest (attractions, food stores, restaurants), schedule of events, and listing of sponsors and their logos.

You can send your photo to me via email. My email address is available on the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally website in the "guest list" area. Or if you want, just PM me and I'll send you my email address.

Hope to hear from you soon!!!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

I would like to discuss the menu for the Pot Luck and Street Party. Billy (Jambalaya), Lamar (campingnut18), and myself have volunteered to cook all the meats for both events. The menu for both events are listed below. We need to ask everybody else to pitch in and make the sides, bring the drinks, ice, supply cups, napkins and eating utensils and anything else we might need.

*The menu for the BBQ:*

Meats:
Ribs
Pulled Pork
Chicken
Baked Beans and Sausage

Sides for the BBQ:
Cole Slaw
Bread
Potato Salad
Pasta Salad
Deserts

*The menu for the seafood:*

Meats:
Two types of fish
scallops
shrimp
Hush puppies and French Fries

Sides for the Seafood:
Cole Slaw
Pasta Salad
Bread
Deserts

This is the main sides we will need. If anybody would like to bring something other than the sides mentioned that is perfectly alright. If there is a meat that you think we need to add just let me know.

This menu might get adjusted a little before the rally. If it does we will let you know. The price of these meals is for the entire family and if it is like the rallies in the past, there is food left over that is munched on the next day for lunch. There is no way you can go out and feed your whole family a meal at McDonald's for this amount.

Every year we invite the park rangers and the volunteers that work in the park to join us at these events. These volunteers are campers just like us that have agreed to help the park rangers run and maintain this beautiful park. They have really enjoyed eating with us. I think they look forward to seeing us come back every year just to get to eat some great food, and then again they might be glad to see us leave after a week.









Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

_*The menu for the BBQ:*

*Deserts *

*The menu for the Seafood:*

*Deserts*

This is the main sides we will need. (Deserts) If anybody would like to bring something other than the sides mentioned that is perfectly alright. If there is a meat that you think we need to add just let me know.

This menu might get adjusted a little before the rally (Deserts). If it does we will let you know. The price of these meals is for the entire family and if it is like the rallies in the past, there is food (Deserts) left over that is munched on the next day for lunch. There is no way you can go out and feed your whole family a meal at McDonald's for this amount.

Every year we invite the park rangers and the volunteers that work in the park to join us at these events. These volunteers are campers just like us that have agreed to help the park rangers run and maintain this beautiful park. They have really enjoyed eating with us. I think they look forward to seeing us come back every year just to get to eat some great food (Deserts), and then again they might be glad to see us leave after a week.







_

_Leon







_

*Leon, we have to make sure to include that all time favorite by Outback Deland: Butterfinger Cake.*

*Billy*


----------



## Crawfish

Ok Anita, you have a special request from everybody that attended Thanksgiving at Topsail for your famous Butterfinger Cake.
Can we depend on you for that?
















Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Dolphin Sunset Cruise

Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
Crawfish (2 adults)
Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
goneflyfishin (2 adults & 1 child)
tonka (2 adults)
sydneyexcursion (3 adults, 2 children)
_Obviously vacant due to Triskaidekaphobia _
Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)


----------



## Outback DeLand

Butterfinger cake will be served!!







Now the question is how much do I make?

Anita


----------



## Jambalaya

Outback DeLand said:


> Butterfinger cake will be served!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is how much do I make?
> 
> Anita


Anita, I am speaking for the cooks; Leon and Lamar could use one to keep their energy levels up while watching the smoker. I will make sure they do not eat too much. I promise.

Billy


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!! All this good food, great plans.......I may pay for the activities/meals for me and the boys!! Can't stay at Topsail, as the 31RQS officially has a new home.........was sold this afternoon. Now to sell the truck!! Sent a PM to Leon and Gordon about a possible way to stay that requires moving 2-3 times, but you know how the OBers are: they'll pitch in and you'll be moved in no time. If anyone's interested, please PM me.
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

attn: anita 
as billy has said ,yes we will need one to help him cook all that food.

now as far as the others ...







well make one that will feed about 100 people or so.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Outback DeLand said:


> Butterfinger cake will be served!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is how much do I make?
> 
> Anita


Well lets see, you can make one for the rally and one for me and another for me, maybe one no make that two for Billy and I know Lamar will want one. Now how many does that make. Seriously, one for the rally and one for us to much on while we cook.







How does that sound.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> I would like to discuss the menu for the Pot Luck and Street Party. Billy (Jambalaya), Lamar (campingnut18), and myself have volunteered to cook all the meats for both events. The menu for both events are listed below. We need to ask everybody else to pitch in and make the sides, bring the drinks, ice, supply cups, napkins and eating utensils and anything else we might need.
> 
> *The menu for the BBQ:*
> 
> Meats:
> Ribs
> Pulled Pork
> Chicken
> Baked Beans and Sausage
> 
> Sides for the BBQ:
> Cole Slaw
> Bread
> Potato Salad
> Pasta Salad
> Deserts
> 
> *The menu for the seafood:*
> 
> Meats:
> Two types of fish
> scallops
> shrimp
> Hush puppies and French Fries
> 
> Sides for the Seafood:
> Cole Slaw
> Pasta Salad
> Bread
> Deserts
> 
> This is the main sides we will need. If anybody would like to bring something other than the sides mentioned that is perfectly alright. If there is a meat that you think we need to add just let me know.
> 
> This menu might get adjusted a little before the rally. If it does we will let you know. The price of these meals is for the entire family and if it is like the rallies in the past, there is food left over that is munched on the next day for lunch. There is no way you can go out and feed your whole family a meal at McDonald's for this amount.
> 
> Every year we invite the park rangers and the volunteers that work in the park to join us at these events. These volunteers are campers just like us that have agreed to help the park rangers run and maintain this beautiful park. They have really enjoyed eating with us. I think they look forward to seeing us come back every year just to get to eat some great food, and then again they might be glad to see us leave after a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


H.S.







I must have head my head in a hole! How can i help? Do you need me to bring my smoker? Or a cooker of some kind? I can do what ever you like? Love to cook!


----------



## Crawfish

sleecjr said:


> H.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have head my head in a hole! How can i help? Do you need me to bring my smoker? Or a cooker of some kind? I can do what ever you like? Love to cook!


How many slabs of ribs will that thing hold?

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

ok i just took a look at the schedule.....

june 15th is fathers day.. so i think we fathers should have something special planned for us..

hint .. hint .....

and i see you have that thursday is planned for seafood fest .

that thursday is ALL YOU CAN EAT CRAB LEGGS AT ELMOS.
SO count us out of the pot luck. i wait all year long to eat these leggs and i wont pass it up.
sorry billy you may need to find more help that night...
sorry,lamar


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> H.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have head my head in a hole! How can i help? Do you need me to bring my smoker? Or a cooker of some kind? I can do what ever you like? Love to cook!


How many slabs of ribs will that thing hold?

Leon








[/quote]

6 slabs. They hang on hooks. I normaly do 6 slabs of pork ribs. They turn out great! Let me know.


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> ok i just took a look at the schedule.....
> 
> june 15th is fathers day.. so i think we fathers should have something special planned for us..
> 
> hint .. hint .....
> 
> and i see you have that thursday is planned for seafood fest .
> 
> that thursday is ALL YOU CAN EAT CRAB LEGGS AT ELMOS.
> SO count us out of the pot luck. i wait all year long to eat these leggs and i wont pass it up.
> sorry billy you may need to find more help that night...
> sorry,lamar


Then I get your Butterfinger Cake ration for Thursday


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> ok i just took a look at the schedule.....
> 
> june 15th is fathers day.. so i think we fathers should have something special planned for us..
> 
> hint .. hint .....
> 
> and i see you have that thursday is planned for seafood fest .
> 
> that thursday is ALL YOU CAN EAT CRAB LEGGS AT ELMOS.


I agree with the Fathers Day thing, but I have one problem, none of my kids will be down there so I guess Margaret will have to fill in.









IF THE ALL YOU CAN EAT CRAB LEG'S AT ELMO'S IS ON THURSDAY THEN THE DATE FOR THE POT LUCK WILL HAVE TO CHANGE TO EITHER WEDNESDAY OR FRIDAY BECAUSE THERE WILL BE NO COOKS COOKING. THEY WILL ALL BE DOWN AT ELMO'S. "Houston, we have a problem".









Leon


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Outback DeLand said:


> Butterfinger cake will be served!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is how much do I make?
> 
> Anita


I have never had it before, but it sounds great...sign me up for one...lol


----------



## Crawfish

Joe, have you ever heard the old saying "That's so good, it will make you slap your grandmama". That's how good it is. Man, I can almost taste that Butterfinger now.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> "That's so good, it will make you slap your grandmama". Leon


If I slapped my grandmama, I'd be down for the count!

Grandmama was a tough lady!


----------



## SydneyExcursion

hey Leon, cant wait to try it







....the butteringer cake, not slapping my grandma







...lol


----------



## Jambalaya

> H.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have head my head in a hole! How can i help? Do you need me to bring my smoker? Or a cooker of some kind? I can do what ever you like? Love to cook!


*Lee* how many Butts can you do? I know I have seen pictures of you pulling an awesome looking butt off of that space age cooker of yours!









I can do 6. But I cook them 12-14 hours depending on size.
That is the meat that will take the longest to do.

*Leon *One thing we could use as well are Nesco cookers. I bet some of the Outbackers have some. They are like a large rectangular crock pot. I have an 18 qt one. We could use them to hold the various meats for serving and for cooking the beans.

We could have one serving pulled pork with a mustard/vinegar based sauce and another with pulled pork and a tomato based sauce. Some with ribs dry rubbed and some wet. Chicken can be BarBQ as well as jerk style etc... depending on what everyone wants. I also make chicken that I marinate in pureed jalapenos and garlic for three days and then smoke em.









Just some thoughts.........

I know its only March first but I am already ready to leave for Topsail. Its already Beach weather here. (mid 70s today)

Billy


----------



## sleecjr

Jambalaya said:


> H.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have head my head in a hole! How can i help? Do you need me to bring my smoker? Or a cooker of some kind? I can do what ever you like? Love to cook!
> 
> 
> 
> *Lee* how many Butts can you do? I know I have seen pictures of you pulling an awesome looking butt off of that space age cooker of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 6. But I cook them 12-14 hours depending on size.
> That is the meat that will take the longest to do.
> 
> Billy
Click to expand...

I can do about 21 lbs at a time. It takes 3.5 to 4 hours.


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> *Leon *One thing we could use as well are Nesco cookers. I bet some of the Outbackers have some. They are like a large rectangular crock pot. I have an 18 qt one. We could use them to hold the various meats for serving and for cooking the beans.
> 
> We could have one serving pulled pork with a mustard/vinegar based sauce and another with pulled pork and a tomato based sauce. Some with ribs dry rubbed and some wet. Chicken can be BarBQ as well as jerk style etc... depending on what everyone wants. I also make chicken that I marinate in pureed jalapenos and garlic for three days and then smoke em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some thoughts.........
> 
> Billy


That's a good idea Billy. I have a 16 qt roaster I will bring. Like Billy said, we know other people have these roasters in there kitchens they don't use very often.







We need some help here folks. Calling all Roasters. We will need about 5 more. If you don't know what a roaster is here is a picture of one. How many folks can we depend on to bring one. Please do not go out and buy one just to bring to the rally. We are trying to find people who already have one.










Leon


----------



## Reverie

OK guys, I'm really feeling guilty. Here I sit lurking on the sidelines, with virtually no skills to offer in the effort. I can flip burgers, pour drinks, drink drinks and tell jokes but I haven't the foggiest about how I can contribute to the cause (other than the money). Help me find a way to help out so I don't just sit on my fat butt and just soak up the efforts of others.

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

Reverie said:


> OK guys, I'm really feeling guilty. Here I sit lurking on the sidelines, with virtually no skills to offer in the effort. I can flip burgers, pour drinks, drink drinks and tell jokes but I haven't the foggiest about how I can contribute to the cause (other than the money). Help me find a way to help out so I don't just sit on my fat butt and just soak up the efforts of others.
> 
> Reverie


Clean up crew??? One thing is for sure. We know because we know you that there is no way you would just sit and watch


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> *....pour drinks, drink drinks and tell jokes..... and maybe be the taste tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Help me find a way to help out so I don't just sit on my fat butt and just soak up the efforts of others.
> 
> Reverie


I think you have just found a way to help.


----------



## campingnut18

ok nick i have one....

you can mix drinks for the cooks. keep my cup full with all the cool aide i can drink







.
fan the ones cooking to keep them cool.








lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Leon,

We can bring a casserole warming dish with cover. It will hold a fair amount.

Now here is the $64,000 question. Does the Clubhouse have sufficient electric outlets and amperage to handle mulitple warmers/cookers?

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

That is a very good question. And better yet, we were thinking about using them at the street party also. I am going to have to think about this logistical problem for a little while. If anybody has any ideas please step forward.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

For the street party we might be ok. We can run extensions from several campsite power posts. Each post has at least one 110v outlet with 15 amps.

However, some of us might have to turn off our light displays to make that happen.....


----------



## freefaller25

we can contribute a roaster. WE got one for Christmas and haven't even taken it out of the box.









Dana


----------



## need2mellowout

Dolphin Sunset Cruise

Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Adults)
Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Children)
3LEES (2 adults & 1 child)
freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 children, 1 baby)
Crawfish (2 adults)
Campingnut18 (2 adults. 1 child)
EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
goneflyfishin (2 adults & 1 child)
tonka (2 adults)
sydneyexcursion (3 adults, 2 children)
Obviously vacant due to Triskaidekaphobia 
Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
need2mellowout (2 adults 1 child)


----------



## prevish gang

I've got an idea Leon. We can buy those cheap racks that you put the big aluminum catering pans in at Sam's club with some sterno and make up a cheap chafing dish with that. I have 5 of those roasters,but that would get a little bulky to pack, so why don't we just run over to Sams and pick these up cheap. With a little aluminum foil we can cover the food and hold it to temperature after it comes off the grill and we wont need a bunch of electricity.

D


----------



## Crawfish

That's a good idea Darlene. I will have to check our local Sam's Club and see what they have.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Crawfish said:


> That's a good idea Darlene. I will have to check our local Sam's Club and see what they have.
> 
> Leon


Checked the prices today. It was like $3.50 for the racks. They stack easily so they could be used over and over again without taking up much storage room

Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle

*UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*​Dolphin-Sstar
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008 
Adults $24.00 
Kids 4-12 $13.50 
Kids under 3 free 
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults) 
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors) 
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids) 
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids) 
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid) 
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby) 
7. Crawfish (2 Adults) 
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid) 
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults) 
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid) 
11. tonka (2 Adults) 
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids) 
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos) 
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child) 
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid) 
16. prevish gang (3 Adults) 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.

Total Seats Needed So Far= 50​


----------



## 3LEES

prevish gang said:


> That's a good idea Darlene. I will have to check our local Sam's Club and see what they have.
> 
> Leon


Checked the prices today. It was like $3.50 for the racks. They stack easily so they could be used over and over again without taking up much storage room

Darlene
[/quote]
Leave it to the lady that feeds hundreds for a living to come up with the solution!

I'm thinking high-tech, and she's thinking out of the box.

Good work D!

Dan


----------



## sleecjr

prevish gang said:


> I've got an idea Leon. We can buy those cheap racks that you put the big aluminum catering pans in at Sam's club with some sterno and make up a cheap chafing dish with that. I have 5 of those roasters,but that would get a little bulky to pack, so why don't we just run over to Sams and pick these up cheap. With a little aluminum foil we can cover the food and hold it to temperature after it comes off the grill and we wont need a bunch of electricity.
> 
> D


 i have 2 of them if you need me to bring them.


----------



## prevish gang

I can get my hands on a bunch for free too. I will start collecting them if you want me to. The aluminum pans cost about $1.00 each and come in lots of 10 at Sams.

Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Holy crap....i go camping for one whole weekend to catch up to all sort of offers for help....WOW......I forgot about Elmo's....we'll move the Seafood Festivious.......let me catch my breath and unpack the camper............


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Holy crap....i go camping for one whole weekend to catch up to all sort of offers for help....WOW......I forgot about Elmo's....we'll move the Seafood Festivious.......let me catch my breath and unpack the camper............


I was wondering why you were so quite this weekend.







We are leaving Thursday for 2 weeks.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

prevish gang said:


> I can get my hands on a bunch for free too. I will start collecting them if you want me to. The aluminum pans cost about $1.00 each and come in lots of 10 at Sams.
> 
> Darlene


Just get one lot of 10, Darlene. If we need more we can get them down there. Thanks.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

prevish gang said:


> I can get my hands on a bunch for free too. I will start collecting them if you want me to. The aluminum pans cost about $1.00 each and come in lots of 10 at Sams.
> 
> Darlene


Do they come with racks to elevate them? I don't think you can sit them on sterno cans.


----------



## prevish gang

Dan, you put the aluminum chafing pans on the racks and the sterno sits underneath. I can get some racks for free from the offices I cater that have had racks left behind. Otherwise they are about $3.50 each. Pan to go in them are about $1.00 each.

D


----------



## Jambalaya

prevish gang said:


> Dan, you put the aluminum chafing pans on the racks and the sterno sits underneath. I can get some racks for free from the offices I cater that have had racks left behind. Otherwise they are about $3.50 each. Pan to go in them are about $1.00 each.
> 
> D


Darlene, how good are they if we use them outside? Is it possible to tent them with foil to act a s a wind break?

Clean up would certainly be a breeze.

Billy


----------



## prevish gang

Jambalaya said:


> Dan, you put the aluminum chafing pans on the racks and the sterno sits underneath. I can get some racks for free from the offices I cater that have had racks left behind. Otherwise they are about $3.50 each. Pan to go in them are about $1.00 each.
> 
> D


Darlene, how good are they if we use them outside? Is it possible to tent them with foil to act a s a wind break?

Clean up would certainly be a breeze.

Billy
[/quote]

They are made for catering, so we can make them work. I will start collecting the racks as I run across them in the offices I cater for.

D


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all....short and sweet......Guest list has been updated (new folks replacing others and site changes)....and the schedule of events as well

later

Z


----------



## 3LEES

I think we still need some more activities for the kids.

Since most of us bring the bikes, why not a nighttime bike parade?

I'll bring lots of glow sticks/bracelets. Other items could be used to decorate the bikes.

Prizes could be given to the kids for their effort.

Just a thought...

Dan


----------



## Fire44

3LEES said:


> I think we still need some more activities for the kids.
> 
> Since most of us bring the bikes, why not a nighttime bike parade?
> 
> I'll bring lots of glow sticks/bracelets. Other items could be used to decorate the bikes.
> 
> Prizes could be given to the kids for their effort.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Dan


I don't know about the south east but up here in the more northern region, we keep the kids busy getting beer for the dads!!!!

Just kidding, it sounds like a good idea!!


----------



## campingnut18

great idea gary. i like it....










hey dan i like that idea too. 
we can add light an so on .

lamar


----------



## Reverie

How about we combine both events into one and have a nightime, lighted parade of kids on bikes, carrying beer and other special ingredients to the parents? Sweet.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Reverie said:


> How about we combine both events into one and have a nightime, lighted parade of kids on bikes, carrying beer and other special ingredients to the parents? Sweet.
> 
> Reverie


So, this will be the Father's Day event then.









C-


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> How about we combine both events into one and have a nightime, lighted parade of kids on bikes, carrying beer and other special ingredients to the parents? Sweet.
> 
> Reverie


So, this will be the Father's Day event then.









C-








[/quote]

Whatever works. My kids are always looking for ways to have a party. I'd say this is a darn good starting place.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

*WOOHOO!!!! 99 More Days!!!!!*


----------



## tdvffjohn

At the Zion rally, we had a 4 th of July theme for the kids to decorate their bikes and parade around the campground. The kids had a blast decorating and proudly riding around together.

John


----------



## goneflyfishin

Wow!
We have been speechless so far mainly because we are newbies to the rally circuit. We have no idea what to expect. But you all sure seem to know what you're doing! Very impressive & sounds like a blast!

It's also the first time we have camped this far from home. So I have a few dumb questions i'm afraid:
1. Do you all take all of your groceries with you for the week, or do you shop once you get there? 
2. Do you all cook anything in advance or do you do it all there? Especially the famous Butterfinger cake?? I'm curious if cooking with the oven in the camper is popular in the heat!

Any other helpful hints or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

By the way, the cost sounds very reasonable.
Tammy


----------



## zoomzoom8

goneflyfishin said:


> It's also the first time we have camped this far from home. So I have a few dumb questions i'm afraid:
> 1. Do you all take all of your groceries with you for the week, or do you shop once you get there?
> 2. Do you all cook anything in advance or do you do it all there? Especially the famous Butterfinger cake?? I'm curious if cooking with the oven in the camper is popular in the heat!
> 
> Any other helpful hints or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> By the way, the cost sounds very reasonable.
> Tammy


Tammy,

1. The choice is yours. I'm not sure the route you are taking but there are Walmart's everywhere on the way to the park from just about anywhere in the country. What we (the zoom clan) have done in the past, is have enough food on board to make the trip down. That way when we stop,we can eat in the camper if we choose. On the last stop before reaching the park (Dothan, ALA for us) we hit the super Walmart and stock up. Remember there is a super Walmart about 20 minutes from the park as well:

RALLY WEBSITE INFO

so you could setup at the park then shop.

2. We have folks tdo that as well. Cooking in the camper takes a little longer due to the burner on being on the bottom of the oven. However, remember, we have the clubhouse for the week, and there is a stove, oven, and refrigerator for us to use as well.

Yes, the cost for the dinners is great!!! We have yet to see anyone go out and feed their families for less than we can do it!

C-ya SOON!!

Z


----------



## zoomzoom8

*********6/14/08 SATURDAY CARAVAN??????***********

We have a lot of folks come south to this event. In the past, we have had some folks that meet at the camping world in Dothan, ALA:

Emerald Coast RV/Camping World

Saturday morning for the last leg of the trip. If you are coming in this way (from 231 or 431), we'd love to have you join us for the last couple hours of the trip. Besides, a huge line of Outbacks heading out and traveling together is quite a sight!!

*****************************************************

PS........OK, last Saturday it was 70 here I was sitting on the side of the lake getting a sunburn.......this morning it's 30 and snowing......Welcome to the south...


----------



## 3LEES

goneflyfishin said:


> 1. Do you all take all of your groceries with you for the week, or do you shop once you get there?
> 2. Do you all cook anything in advance or do you do it all there? Especially the famous Butterfinger cake?? I'm curious if cooking with the oven in the camper is popular in the heat!
> 
> Tammy


We stock up once we get to the campground. There is a Publix (Where shopping is a pleasure) about 3 miles west of the campground. And the aforementioned WalMart is about 13 miles west of the campground. Our most important item to buy is drinking water. We prefer it over the tap. We also stock up on our "adult" beverages once we get to the campground. Liquids weigh about 8 lbs per gallon. No sense in hauling that weight all the way from home.

We prepare several meals in advance to use while we are camping. My DW freezes them. Makes an easy meal when we get back from an outing, like a day at the beach.

Dan


----------



## webeopelas

What time would the train leave from the camping world? Not sure exactly when we would get there, but plan on leaving VA Fri afternoon. Not an Outback anymore, but would be fun to travel with everyone.


----------



## campingnut18

hi webeopelas.
others have gave you great info. one thing we do is bring all our bottle water with us.
its sometimes hard to find it around the beach area.
do bring your bikes. great park to ride them in and to the beach.

as for us we should be at camping world around 11am alabama time. (5 outbacks coming from ga)
most of us guys shop the store for a few hours, make lunch, talk ,talk ,talk.
and then drive on down to the beach.
not to worry if you miss us. with this many outbackers this year, im sure you will run into one 
of us at camping world.

cant wait,lamar


----------



## goneflyfishin

zoomzoom8 said:


> *********6/14/08 SATURDAY CARAVAN??????***********
> 
> We have a lot of folks come south to this event. In the past, we have had some folks that meet at the camping world in Dothan, ALA:
> 
> Emerald Coast RV/Camping World
> 
> Saturday morning for the last leg of the trip. If you are coming in this way (from 231 or 431), we'd love to have you join us for the last couple hours of the trip. Besides, a huge line of Outbacks heading out and traveling together is quite a sight!!
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> PS........OK, last Saturday it was 70 here I was sitting on the side of the lake getting a sunburn.......this morning it's 30 and snowing......Welcome to the south...


We are planning to leave friday & arrive at Topsail on Saturday. Is that what you all do too? If so, where is a good place to camp friday night? Do we need to make reservations some place?
We will probably be coming in the same way. I'll have to check with DH. We'll let ya know.

Thanks for all the great info. every one.
Keep it coming!
Tammy

PS - That's TN for ya! We made our annual pitiful little snowman this morning with our big 1" "snow storm"!


----------



## 3LEES

Lamar just brought up a subject...Alabama time.

Most us us who are attending the rally live in the Eastern Time Zone.

Topsail Hill Preserve is in the Central Time Zone.

All times listed on the schedule of events are local (Central) time.

Last year the 3LEES were an hour early for the Meet and Greet.....


----------



## Reverie

3LEES said:


> Lamar just brought up a subject...Alabama time.
> 
> Most us us who are attending the rally live in the Eastern Time Zone.
> 
> Topsail Hill Preserve is in the Central Time Zone.
> 
> All times listed on the schedule of events are local (Central) time.
> 
> Last year the 3LEES were an hour early for the Meet and Greet.....


----------



## Reverie

A couple of things about the journey. Depending upon your timing and your route, you might be able to hook up with us in or around Atlanta. Usually we take I85 South and then head to Dothan but along the way we meet up with others. We try to time it so we catch the O'Shields as they pass close by and then meet for breakfast with the CampingNuts. We have been known to pick a few extras up and are happy to have them. One thing you can do is get a set of the handheld walki-talkies and establish a channel with everyone else. The chatter is pretty funny and it is great to have some warning from the folks ahead as we go. We also swap cell phone numbers and keep in touch that way.

The meet up in Dothan is a blast. We usually hit it going and coming just because they have a great parking lot, and welcome us. It doesn't hurt we usually drop several hundred into their registers before we leave.

I'm with most people. I don't buy much in the way of food or liquids until we get there. I have had some memorable visits to the Super Wal*Mart (aka, Hellonearth) in Destin. If you time it right it's a great place to shop, has almost anything you could want (including adult beverages and Destin souveniers) but if you time it wrong you will see what it must have been like when the Visigoths invaded. Let's just say that as a proud Son of The South, there are some people that make me wish I was from somewhere else... like maybe Antarctica. Sad to say, but I'm pretty sure I'm related to most of them in some way or the other...

The nearby Publix is great. There are lots of little shops and such pretty close by. We usually have enough for lunch on the road, dinner at TopSail and breakfast the following morning. I have been known to take my shopping list and hit the stores after midnight.

The water from the tap is not that bad. It certainly isn't Evian but it won't cause you to gag. I usually filter all the water through an activated charcoal filter before it gets into the trailer and then again at the tap. Bottled water is great but it takes up a lot of space. We also carry a small fridge we keep outside which we stuff with water and juice for the kids plus bottles of Mrs. Reveries "Tonic". Me, when I'm there I don't drink much. Actually, if I use a funnel I just pour whatever concoction ZoomZoom has brewed into my gullet and attempt a swallowing motion. I don't remember a lot after that...

I don't know if anyone has talked about this but one thing you just about have to bring is a way to transport your stuff to the beach. We use a two kid bike trailer that I pull behind my bike. It has a Stroller Handle and tall wheels and it wheels right out into the sand. Some people try a kids wagon but usually only the first year.

Even if you aren't a beach person necessarily, you might find yourself behaving like one. We head to the beach with a collapsible awning, a cooler filled with whatever sustains you and a bunch of beach chairs. As Outbackers congregate on the beach we lash each awning to the next and have ourselves a combination wine tasting and encounter group. I strongly encourage you to join us...

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

Nick, what time do you leave from Atlanta on Sat am?


----------



## mountainlady56

goneflyfishin said:


> It's also the first time we have camped this far from home. So I have a few dumb questions i'm afraid:
> 1. Do you all take all of your groceries with you for the week, or do you shop once you get there?
> 2. Do you all cook anything in advance or do you do it all there? Especially the famous Butterfinger cake?? I'm curious if cooking with the oven in the camper is popular in the heat!
> 
> Tammy


Hi, Tammy!
Keep in mind that you will have access to the recreation hall, and there's a range in there, along with regular-size fridge. I usually pre-cooked a couple of meals to have things easy while there, but fired-up my portable grill (many people will have these and share them with you, if needed).
As far as baking in the camper?? I don't think so......







......I usually did that during the fall/spring only, unless it was just to bake some tilapia right quick. 
I'd recommend doing the Butterfinger cake at the rec hall, especially, as many as are in demand for that thing!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, everyone!
You all know I sold my OB, BUT, I'm looking into renting a condo and be there to join in the festivities and see my friends.







Michael has a friend and they went down to his aunt's condo, a couple of years ago at Santa Rosa, so I'm trying to contact them. I really miss the gang.








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

hi prevish gang darlene, we try and leave the southside here in atl around 7-8am.
if the wife will let me.
i will email all the cell numbers i have out sometime soon.
just give us a call sat morning and see where folks are.

good luck finding s spot north ga darlene. but we hope to see you again...

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> i will email all the cell numbers i have out sometime soon.
> just give us a call sat morning and see where folks are.
> 
> lamar


all that info is on the guest list..........assuming it has everyone's current correct info........


----------



## Reverie

If memory serves, we leave about 6 am. The O'Shields leave Blue Ridge about 45 minutes earlier and we meet up on I-75.

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

When we travel as a group it is less like a string and more like a conga line. Sometimes we are all pretty close together and sometimes we are spread out a ways. The stops just below Atlanta, in Andalusia (for gas) and in Dothan, bring the group back together. Usually O'Shields and the Reveries travel fairly close together because we drive identical trucks and pull almost identical trailers. The Campingnuts travel with us pretty close as well but since the entered the ranks of the oil burners, they may be pulling away from us now.

If you want to hook up with us we would love to have you with us. Send me an IM and I'll work with you to hook up.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Reverie, Lamar said to stay out of the Kool-aid. I think he meant we meet off I-85 in Newnan at the McDonald's. Nice place for stopping by the way for gas or what-not. I know we stopped for gas right b4 we got to Eufaula, AL (is that Andalusia?). Since we were cursed with the flat tire demons in previous years, we hope to conga again ... even if we are the diesel oil burners. It just is more fun -and- safer. Hey, we're just big kids at heart with walkie talkies.









C-


----------



## Jambalaya

Reverie said:


> When we travel as a group it is less like a string and more like a conga line. Sometimes we are all pretty close together and sometimes we are spread out a ways. The stops just below Atlanta, in Andalusia (for gas) and in Dothan, bring the group back together. Usually O'Shields and the Reveries travel fairly close together because we drive identical trucks and pull almost identical trailers. The Campingnuts travel with us pretty close as well but since the entered the ranks of the oil burners, they may be pulling away from us now.
> 
> If you want to hook up with us we would love to have you with us. Send me an IM and I'll work with you to hook up.
> 
> Reverie


You go through Andalusia coming from Atlanta? Man yall need some wing tanks for that Kool-aid.


----------



## SydneyExcursion

....hmmmmm. several oilburners coming to the rally (myself included). Anyone notice the cost of diesel? Its 4.05 here and a rough guess puts me at over 1000.00 in fuel







. Still gonna make it though and cant wait to meet everyone there!!


----------



## mountainlady56

SydneyExcursion said:


> ....hmmmmm. several oilburners coming to the rally (myself included). Anyone notice the cost of diesel? Its 4.05 here and a rough guess puts me at over 1000.00 in fuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still gonna make it though and cant wait to meet everyone there!!


It's not any better here, Joe, in Ellijay, GA (Hwy. 515-I-575). It's $3.99 here. My truck's trying her best to give me 20 MPG routinely to keep me from getting rid of her!! So far, she's doing ok.
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

There has been a name change on site 147. Roy and Donna (mom30075) are not going to be able to make it this year due to some changes in schedules. I would like to welcome "dylan's dad" to the rally who will be taking their place on site 147. This is their first year at the rally and I know they will enjoy it to the fullest.

There was someone else who was trying to get a site and I can't remember the name to save my life. So if they would put a post on here we can work on getting them a site. If anyone else would like to attend this rally but can't get a site please post here and let us know so we can help you get your site. There may be someone else that may not be able to make the rally for some reason and will have their site up for sell.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Man, I just realized that this trip is three months away and I haven't even started on my tan. It's the first day of spring and doesn't Summer start while we are there?

Reverie


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Tan? whats that? I make a white crayon look like it has a tan...lol


----------



## campingnut18

hey nick, just wait to you hit the beach the first day.
pass out in a chair..... hours later we wake you..
then you look like a lobster for the next 5 days ..

hummmmm , didn't you do that last year???
















ill be one week ahead of all of you.
im going to the second " place we dont speak of" in two weeks.
ill be the beach whale in topsail with a tan...









i cant wait, lamar


----------



## NobleEagle

campingnut18 said:


> hey nick, just wait to you hit the beach the first day.
> pass out in a chair..... hours later we wake you..
> then you look like a lobster for the next 5 days ..
> 
> hummmmm , didn't you do that last year???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be one week ahead of all of you.
> im going to the second " place we dont speak of" in two weeks.
> ill be the beach whale in topsail with a tan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait, lamar


PM me with the name of that place will ya? If its where I think it is. Let me know when you get there.


----------



## mike

hey all, just got back from topsail. What a great trip. I will do a seperate post about the trip.
THE REASON I AM POSTING HERE IS WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME, WE MIGHT WANT TO JOIN U ALL. CAN U LET ME KNOW IF A SITE OPENS UP. thanks


----------



## Crawfish

We sure will Mike. I don't think I know anyone that has gone to Topsail and not had a good time. If a site comes open, we will let you know. Hope to see you at the rally.

Leon


----------



## perry6217

Crawfish said:


> There has been a name change on site 147. Roy and Donna (mom30075) are not going to be able to make it this year due to some changes in schedules. I would like to welcome "dylan's dad" to the rally who will be taking their place on site 147. This is their first year at the rally and I know they will enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> There was someone else who was trying to get a site and I can't remember the name to save my life. So if they would put a post on here we can work on getting them a site. If anyone else would like to attend this rally but can't get a site please post here and let us know so we can help you get your site. There may be someone else that may not be able to make the rally for some reason and will have their site up for sell.
> 
> Leon


I would like to thank Leon for helping us get a site at Topsail. I am really excited about the Rally and I am looking forward to meeting everyone. Thank you again Leon!


----------



## 3LEES

dylan said:


> There has been a name change on site 147. Roy and Donna (mom30075) are not going to be able to make it this year due to some changes in schedules. I would like to welcome "dylan's dad" to the rally who will be taking their place on site 147. This is their first year at the rally and I know they will enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> There was someone else who was trying to get a site and I can't remember the name to save my life. So if they would put a post on here we can work on getting them a site. If anyone else would like to attend this rally but can't get a site please post here and let us know so we can help you get your site. There may be someone else that may not be able to make the rally for some reason and will have their site up for sell.
> 
> Leon


I would like to thank Leon for helping us get a site at Topsail. I am really excited about the Rally and I am looking forward to meeting everyone. Thank you again Leon!
[/quote]

Welcome to the rally Perry and family!

If y'all can't have fun at this rally, ya ain't trying!

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

3LEES said:


> There has been a name change on site 147. Roy and Donna (mom30075) are not going to be able to make it this year due to some changes in schedules. I would like to welcome "dylan's dad" to the rally who will be taking their place on site 147. This is their first year at the rally and I know they will enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> There was someone else who was trying to get a site and I can't remember the name to save my life. So if they would put a post on here we can work on getting them a site. If anyone else would like to attend this rally but can't get a site please post here and let us know so we can help you get your site. There may be someone else that may not be able to make the rally for some reason and will have their site up for sell.
> 
> Leon


I would like to thank Leon for helping us get a site at Topsail. I am really excited about the Rally and I am looking forward to meeting everyone. Thank you again Leon!
[/quote]

Welcome to the rally Perry and family!

If y'all can't have fun at this rally, ya ain't trying!

Dan








[/quote]
Dan,
You mean we will actually have to "TRY" lol this is gonna be a blast!


----------



## campingnut18

ATTN: ANYONE GOING TO TOPSAIL BY WAY OF ATLANTA
I-75/85 SOUTH.
PLEASE READ...

This project will resurface a portion of the I-75/I-85 Downtown Connector corridor.

The resurfacing project is between University Avenue and approximately 10th Street. It includes both the northbound and southbound lanes of the Connector.

During construction, major lane closures will mostly be limited to weekends, starting at 9 p.m. on Fridays and continuing until 5 a.m. on Mondays. Most of the work will be completed during these weekend closures

Timeline.............. 
The resurfacing will begin March 28, 2008 and be completed November 2008[/size].

please enjoy the way of life we have had here for many,many years.

campingnut18


----------



## Wolfpackers

Adding Wolfpackers to the cruise list.



NobleEagle said:


> *UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*​Dolphin-Sstar
> CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
> Adults $24.00
> Kids 4-12 $13.50
> Kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
> 3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
> 7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
> 8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
> 9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 11. tonka (2 Adults)
> 12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
> 14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
> 15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
> 16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
> 17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 
> Total Seats Needed So Far= 52​


----------



## Outback DeLand

Please add OUTBACK DeLAND. 2 adults,2 Kids


----------



## Crawfish

*UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19.
20.

Total Seats Needed So Far= 56​
Done.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Leon,

Would you add the Reverie's to the list for the cruise? We need two adults (OK One REAL adult and One Imitation adult (you choose)) and two kids.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Reverie

Let me add: If you want to bypass downtown, use I285 either direction and it will eventually get you back to I85 and I75. If it is near rush hour you are officially toast and should pull over and avail yourself of the numerous and quite piquant Waffle Houses available for your dining pleasure.

Reverie



campingnut18 said:


> ATTN: ANYONE GOING TO TOPSAIL BY WAY OF ATLANTA
> I-75/85 SOUTH.
> PLEASE READ...
> 
> This project will resurface a portion of the I-75/I-85 Downtown Connector corridor.
> 
> The resurfacing project is between University Avenue and approximately 10th Street. It includes both the northbound and southbound lanes of the Connector.
> 
> During construction, major lane closures will mostly be limited to weekends, starting at 9 p.m. on Fridays and continuing until 5 a.m. on Mondays. Most of the work will be completed during these weekend closures
> 
> Timeline..............
> The resurfacing will begin March 28, 2008 and be completed November 2008[/size].
> 
> please enjoy the way of life we have had here for many,many years.
> 
> campingnut18


----------



## Crawfish

*UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20.

Total Seats Needed So Far= 60​
Done.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> *UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*
> 
> Dolphin-Star
> CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
> Adults $24.00
> Kids 4-12 $13.50
> Kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
> 3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
> 7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
> 8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
> 9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 11. tonka (2 Adults)
> 12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
> 14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
> 15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
> 16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
> 17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
> 18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 20.
> 
> Total Seats Needed So Far= 60​
> Done.
> 
> Leon


I remember some time back someone saying....

[post="390"]We will never fill all the seats. The boat holds around 100 people.[/post]

Seems like we are over half way there!

I've said it before...this is going to be a GREAT rally!


----------



## oshields

Please add the O'Shields for the boat ride 2 Adults, 2 Kids. Thanks!!


----------



## perry6217

Crawfish said:


> *UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*
> 
> Dolphin-Star
> CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
> Adults $24.00
> Kids 4-12 $13.50
> Kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
> 3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
> 7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
> 8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
> 9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 11. tonka (2 Adults)
> 12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
> 14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
> 15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
> 16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
> 17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
> 18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 20.
> 
> Total Seats Needed So Far= 60​
> Done.
> 
> Leon


Please add Dylan's Dad (Perry and Gail, adults)


----------



## Crawfish

*UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21.
22.
23.

Total Seats Needed So Far= 62​
Done.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Attention Rally Guests!!!

There are only 71 days until the start of the Rally!!!

So.....I have to make a request with a deadline.

I am in the process of creating a brochure for the rally. The brochure will have four main sections:
Schedule of Events
Guest list
Places of Interest
Sponsors and Donors
Sections A, C, and D are being worked on and developed by the organizers of the Rally.

Section B will list the attendees, their screen names and campsite numbers. The first names of adults, children's first names and ages, one cell phone number and pets names will also be listed.

I also plan on inserting a photo of the family for each campsite listing. This is so all of us can put a name with a face. Especially me...it gets old calling everyone "buddy" or "sister"!!

So this is your deadline. I need the photos NO LATER THAN May 1, 2008 We have to get the proof copy to our printer so he has time to print 50+ copies and get them back to me.

Photos can be sent to my email address listed on the Rally website Guest List. 
Thanks in advance for your help. This is going to be a GREAT rally!!!

Dan


----------



## SydneyExcursion

....getting anxious!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Updated:

*UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21. O'shields (2 Adults, 2 kids)
22.
23.

Total Seats Needed So Far= 66​


----------



## 3LEES

Rally date is now only 63 days away!

The brochure is almost finished. The printer is anxious.

Have you sent your photo in?

On a related note...for those of you who have been soliciting sponsors and/or donors, please send me the names and company logos so they might be recognized in the brochure.

Are ya startin' to feel it????!!!!!


----------



## tidefan

Crawfish said:


> *UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*
> 
> Dolphin-Star
> CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
> Adults $24.00
> Kids 4-12 $13.50
> Kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
> 3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
> 7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
> 8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
> 9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 11. tonka (2 Adults)
> 12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
> 14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
> 15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
> 16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
> 17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
> 18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 
> Total Seats Needed So Far= 62​
> Done.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

Will you add us to the boat trip..... 2 adults and 2 kids.

I'm needing this break!


----------



## NobleEagle

Crawfish said:


> Updated:
> 
> *UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST*
> 
> Dolphin-Star
> CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
> Adults $24.00
> Kids 4-12 $13.50
> Kids under 3 free
> Seniors $20.00
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
> 3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
> 7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
> 8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
> 9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 11. tonka (2 Adults)
> 12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
> 14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
> 15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
> 16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
> 17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
> 18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
> 21.O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 22.tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 26.
> 27.
> 28.
> 29.
> 30.
> Total Seats Needed So Far= *70*​


----------



## 3LEES

Lamar?

70 on the list....

Do ya think we need to call Dolphin Star and just reserve the whole boat?


----------



## Katrina

UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21.O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
22.tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
23.Katrina (3 adults, 1 kid)
24. Z-family (2adults, 4 kids)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
Total Seats Needed So Far= 80​


----------



## fl_diesel

UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21. O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
22. tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
23. Katrina (3 adults, 1 kid)
24. Z-family (2 adults, 4 kids)
25. FL_diesel (2 adults, 2 kids)
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
Total Seats Needed So Far= 84​


----------



## campingnut18

hi dan. i was thinking the same thing.....








i called them and wendy is out today. i emailed her all the info and the number of people we had so far.
i hope to get a call back tomorrow ..
i will let you know as soon as i can.
we still have some folks who have not signed up for the trip.







i know they will want to go.
so sign up here asap .....

lamar


----------



## campingnut18

hi dan. i was thinking the same thing.....








i called them and wendy is out today. i emailed her all the info and the number of people we had so far.
i hope to get a call back tomorrow ..
i will let you know as soon as i can.
we still have some folks who have not signed up for the trip.







i know they will want to go.
so sign up here asap .....

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

*Updated*:

UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21. O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
22. tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
23. Katrina (3 adults, 1 kid)
24. Z-family (2 adults, 4 kids)
25. FL_diesel (2 adults, 2 kids)
26. Leon's son, his girlfriend, and my son's daughter (my granddaughter) (2 Adults, 1 kid)
27.
28.
29.
30.
Total Seats Needed So Far= 87​
Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

All,
Do we need more for the boat?
We have been indecisive, growing up in FL we have been to many glass bottom boat rides, etc. but it sounds like a party!
Go ahead and sign us up!
3 adults Dave, Linda and Brian (15)

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Wow! We are up to 90.

UPDATED GLASS BOTTOM BOAT RIDE LIST

Dolphin-Star
CONFIRMED DATE: Wednesday June 18, 2008
Adults $24.00
Kids 4-12 $13.50
Kids under 3 free
Seniors $20.00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21. O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
22. tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
23. Katrina (3 adults, 1 kid)
24. Z-family (2 adults, 4 kids)
25. FL_diesel (2 adults, 2 kids)
26. Leon's son, his girlfriend, and my son's daughter (my granddaughter) (2 Adults, 1 kid)
27. Outbackgeorgia (3 Adults)
28.
29.
30.
Total Seats Needed So Far= 90

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Leon,
How many seats does the boat have?


----------



## 3LEES

From what Leon and Lamar have said, the boat holds about 100 plus crew. It's 80 feet long.

Only 60 more days 'til the start of the rally!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Dave, I think Dan is right, but I will get Lamar to call this week and find out for sure. I think someone had mentioned 120 seats, but I am not sure. Lamar will post the info when he finds out for sure.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

I made a phone call today and I think we will have to decide how we are going to pay for this event. They can give us the better rate if they do one transaction. In order to get the better rate, and to make sure we have enough seats on the boat we need ti finalize the list about a week in advance and pay them. *THEY FILL UP VERY QUICKLY IN JUNE.* I was told they have 148 seats on the boat and with this many of us attending she stressed about 5 times for us to book either the whole boat or the needed seats in time because it will not be good if they don't have the room and to have a cut off date for sign-up. 
I was also told to find out which time we wanted to go on. They have about 4 different time slots (morning, afternoon, evening, etc) the times will be discussed when the payment arrangements are discussed.
I hope this helps some.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Did she mention what the "whole boat" cost ?
Is it 120 X 24=$2880?
or is there a discount for the whole boat?

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

I think we need to get this done fairly quickly. If we wait until June, there will be advanced bookings already in place.

Dan


----------



## webeopelas

I would say cut off the "guaranteed" sign up within a week and make the reservation. If someone has a paypal account, we could all send money there and that person could then pay the company. If anyone else wants on the boat, it it at their own "risk" to get a seat and may cost them a bit more due to the group discount being over.

Otherwise if we are close to paying for the whole boat already, (Obviously would have to be a discount for getting the whole boat early) I would pay a bit more to do that.

Just let us know, don't want to get close and not be able to go on the boat.


----------



## campingnut18

they told me the boat held 150 people. 
i am waiting oh her to still call me back. i was going to collect our money that monday and pay in cash.
i want to see if they will give us OUTBACKERS a boat trip all ours.
if they cant do a trip for us ill see if we can get another boat to do it..

well see ,lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

HI, All.
I'm planning on trying to be there at least Wed. - Friday night. Will let you know if I can make definite arrangements, or not. Would LOVE to see the gang!! If I can arrange, we will be taking part in the boat ride, possibly dinner at Elmo's and the seafood festivious, if it's okay. 
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

ok folks the lADY CALLED ME BACK ABOUT THE BOAT TRIP.

she said we could book it for a private party but it will
cost $2,000.00 FOR 2 HOUR TRIP.

so what do you think? right now it would be about $24.00 per person.

but if we get more the cost will go down..

let me know.
lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Lamar,

This is how I read our current list:

Adults............58 @ $24.00 = $1,392.00
Children.........31 @ $13.50 = $ 418.50

Total * $ 1810.50*

If we book a private trip at $2,000.00, we need 8 more adults to reach any savings.

Are y'all out there?? C'mon!!! This will be a great experience!

And just think...the FIRST Rally on a Sightseeing boat!!!!


----------



## webeopelas

I would say book the private boat. It is only an extra $2 per person with our current list. I am willing to pay that. If we get more people to sign up and we can reduce the cost, great.


----------



## Outback DeLand

I say we get the whole boat. It's an OUTBACKER outing, others would not understand.


----------



## Crawfish

Outback DeLand said:


> I say we get the whole boat. It's an OUTBACKER outing, others would not understand.


*X2* , lets get the whole boat. That way maybe we can pick the departure time.


----------



## Reverie

I'll throw in an extra $20 if they let me take the helm!

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Reverie said:


> I'll throw in an extra $20 if they let me take the helm!
> 
> Reverie


Nick,

Their website says they let kids steer.

I guess you qualify....









Dan


----------



## Reverie

Will they let us pull a skier?

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

They might, but here in Florida we don't call it skiing.

We call it "trolling for sharks"....









Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

or a 40 mile per hour enema


----------



## outbackgeorgia

All,
We are going to be in Panama City Jun 1 to drop Brian off for a retreat, so we are going to camp in the area June 1-5. (Topsail if full, but we may get a "walk in site") or camp somewhere near Panama City (St Joe?)
We will have camped at Manatee Hammock the previous week, can't get enough outdoor time!
We are wondering if anyone has an idea for leaving the Outback in the Destin area or somewhere close instead of dragging it back to Atlanta and then right back in less than 10 days?
Any known storage yards around Destin? Outbackers?
Just trying to save on gas and a round trip towing.
Any suggestions (helpful type) will be appreciated!

PS- Sign up for the Topsail Boat Trip so we can reserve the entire boat!

Dave and Linda


----------



## Crawfish

Dave, you are more than welcome to store your camper here at the house if you want to or I am sure Camping World in Dothan will store it for you if I ask them.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Leon,

Thanks for your generosity, I just didn't want to drive back and forth with the Outback.

Dan also sent me a contact to call in Panama City.
We are reserved for Manatee Hammock, Titusville, Fl for May 25-Jun1
St Joe Peninsula SP June 1-4 site 115, then onto "storage" somewhere til Topsail.
Has anyone been there? This site looked good in the photo. Thought we would try it out as Topsail is full.

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

outbackgeorgia said:


> St Joe Peninsula SP June 1-4 site 115, then onto "storage" somewhere til Topsail.
> Has anyone been there? This site looked good in the photo. Thought we would try it out as Topsail is full.
> 
> Dave


Dave if the storage doesn't work out in Panama City or Destin just let me know.

Lamar and I just camped there for a week and I think you should get a site in the Gulf Breeze area. Site #115 at St Joe Peninsula is in the Shady Pines area and it is a very tight area to be pulling a camper through in my opinion. There are a lot of big pines right next to the road and a lot of sharp turns. I think this area is more for Pop-ups and tents. If I were you I would get a site in the Gulf Breeze area. I know you will be a whole lot happier there. The bugs in the Shady Pines area are unbearable. I just checked ReserveAmerica and there are a few site still available in the Gulf Breeze area. I would get one of those if it was me.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

outbackgeorgia said:


> St Joe Peninsula SP June 1-4 site 115
> Has anyone been there? This site looked good in the photo. Thought we would try it out as Topsail is full.


Dave, we were down there last year, and going again this year (May 17-23....Site #17).
Site #115 would be in the Shady Pines section. The road is narrow, and some of the site are tight over there. Hopefully, you won't have any trouble getting in and out.

Bob


----------



## 3LEES

Attention Campers!

Only 51 days 'til the start of the best rally of 2008! Well, at least the best Rally in Florida!

Woooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!

And........

Only 8 days 'til May 1st. That is the LAST day photos will be accepted to add to the brochure.

To date we have many family photos that have been submitted and they look great! This brochure will definately be a keepsake that you'll want to save!

So get those photos in!!! Just PM me and I will send you my email address.

Hurry! Time's a wastin'!

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

*THIS IS THE CURRENT & UPDATED LIST, PLEASE ADVISE OF ANY CORRECTIONS THAT ARE NEEDED BY MAY 1ST*​sharkskinner.........................21
Mickey's Fam........................30
Campforthenight...................50
NC Outbacker.......................51
Carol & Dan..........................59
ARzark.................................65
Scudder Family....................107
patsybama..........................108
quicksam............................116
Wendy & Chuck...................119
goneflyfishing......................120
steve & julia........................123
Prevish Gang.......................124
Fire44.................................126
tidefan................................127
Highlander...........................128
Dean P................................129
bmxmom.............................130
sleecjr.................................131
Crawfish..............................132
Ouback Deland.....................134
fl diesel................................135
EZCAMPN.............................136
Freefaller..............................137
zoomzoom8.........................138
zippy525..............................139
Katrina.................................141
Cajuncountry........................142
outbackgeorgia.....................143
Five Outbackers....................144
Diver Bill..............................146
dylan's dad...........................147
SydneyExcursion...................151
4fun timers...........................152
Cathy & Ron.........................153
Jambalaya............................155
O'Shields..............................156
Reverie................................157
campingnut18.......................159
webeopelas..........................160
need2mellowout....................161
dreamtimers.........................162
having fun............................163
3LEES..................................164
Tonka..................................165
Z-Family..............................166
NobleEagle...........................167
Wolfpackers.........................168​
*48 Confirmed Reservations So Far!**

 as of 4/23/08*​*BE SURE TO SEND 3LEES YOUR PICTURES BY THE MAY 1ST CUTOFF DATE SO THEY CAN BE IN THE RALLY BROCHURE!*​


----------



## campingnut18

NobleEagle said:


> *THIS IS THE CURRENT & UPDATED LIST, PLEASE ADVISE OF ANY CORRECTIONS THAT ARE NEEDED BY MAY 1ST*​sharkskinner.........................21
> Mickey's Fam........................30
> Campforthenight...................50
> NC Outbacker.......................51
> Carol & Dan..........................59
> ARzark.................................65
> Scudder Family....................107
> patsybama..........................108
> quicksam............................116
> Wendy & Chuck...................119
> goneflyfishing......................120
> steve & julia........................123
> Prevish Gang.......................124
> Fire44.................................126
> tidefan................................127
> Highlander...........................128
> Dean P................................129
> bmxmom.............................130
> sleecjr.................................131
> Crawfish..............................132
> Ouback Deland.....................134
> fl diesel................................135
> EZCAMPN.............................136
> Freefaller..............................137
> zoomzoom8.........................138
> zippy525..............................139
> Katrina.................................141
> Cajuncountry........................142
> outbackgeorgia.....................143
> Five Outbackers....................144
> Diver Bill..............................146
> dylan's dad...........................147
> SydneyExcursion...................151
> 4fun timers...........................152
> Cathy & Ron.........................153
> Jambalaya............................155
> O'Shields..............................156
> Reverie................................157
> campingnut18.......................159
> webeopelas..........................160
> need2mellowout....................161
> dreamtimers.........................162
> having fun............................163
> 3LEES..................................164
> Tonka..................................165
> Z-Family..............................166
> NobleEagle...........................167
> Wolfpackers.........................168​
> *48 Confirmed Reservations So Far!**
> 
> as of 4/23/08*​*BE SURE TO SEND 3LEES YOUR PICTURES BY THE MAY 1ST CUTOFF DATE SO THEY CAN BE IN THE RALLY BROCHURE!*​


*What? *


----------



## NobleEagle

campingnut18 said:


> *What? *


The bold red font is to show importance in corrections and picture submission by May 1st. This is the final revision before going to print and we need people to fix any problems and submit photos asap. ( Font color and size usually gets the point across








)


----------



## Crawfish

*I need to make an announcement.*

As of right now, the price for the BBQ cookout ($15 per family) and the Seafood Pot Luck ($20 per family) is the set price for the meals at the rally. But, if prices keep going up due to the price of fuel, we will have no choice but increase the price of the meals. I am hoping they will stay the same until the rally but if they have to go up it would not be by much. Maybe $2 to $3 at the most per meal. I will keep you updated on this as it gets closer to the rally.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

I understand Leon. Seems like prices are rising everywhere.

Thank God for the govt stimulus check! That'll about cover the cost of fuel for the trip....









BTW......

Only 49 days 'til the start of the rally!!!!


----------



## NobleEagle

*THIS IS THE CURRENT & UPDATED LIST, PLEASE ADVISE OF ANY CORRECTIONS THAT ARE NEEDED BY MAY 1ST*​sharkskinner.........................21
Mickey's Fam........................30
Campforthenight...................50
NC Outbacker.......................51
Carol & Dan..........................59
ARzark.................................65
Scudder Family....................107
patsybama..........................108
quicksam............................116
Wendy & Chuck...................119
goneflyfishing......................120
steve & julia........................123
Prevish Gang.......................124
Fire44.................................126
tidefan................................127
Dean P................................129
bmxmom.............................130
sleecjr.................................131
Crawfish..............................132
Ouback Deland.....................134
fl diesel................................135
EZCAMPN.............................136
Freefaller..............................137
zoomzoom8.........................138
zippy525..............................139
Katrina.................................141
Cajuncountry........................142
outbackgeorgia.....................143
Five Outbackers....................144
Diver Bill..............................146
dylan's dad...........................147
SydneyExcursion...................151
4fun timers...........................152
Cathy & Ron.........................153
Jambalaya............................155
O'Shields..............................156
Reverie................................157
campingnut18.......................159
webeopelas..........................160
need2mellowout....................161
dreamtimers.........................162
having fun............................163
3LEES..................................164
Tonka..................................165
Z-Family..............................166
NobleEagle...........................167
Wolfpackers.........................168​
*47 Confirmed Reservations So Far!**

 as of 4/25/08*​*BE SURE TO SEND 3LEES YOUR PICTURES BY THE MAY 1ST CUTOFF DATE SO THEY CAN BE IN THE RALLY BROCHURE!*​


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> *I need to make an announcement.*
> 
> As of right now, the price for the BBQ cookout ($15 per family) and the Seafood Pot Luck ($20 per family) is the set price for the meals at the rally. But, if prices keep going up due to the price of fuel, we will have no choice but increase the price of the meals. I am hoping they will stay the same until the rally but if they have to go up it would not be by much. Maybe $2 to $3 at the most per meal. I will keep you updated on this as it gets closer to the rally.
> 
> Leon


And WHO was it that told me not to worry about the price of gas/diesel, that it would go down by the summer??







Sure am glad I didn't bet on THAT prediction coming true!!!















Gas just hit $3.69/gal here, today, and Diesel hit $4.29/gal.







There's one Chevron, in Jasper, GA, that's keeping it's gas at $3.48 despite $3.69 all around......they sure are packing them in. They also have kept diesel at $4.05/gal!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

ok people we still need photos of each family.
dan is working his butt off trying to make this a great rally for everyone.
I KNOW, i did it for two years. its hard work pulling off a rally of this size.
not to worry this is only for the summer rally and only for our group.
its safe and fun for the whole family..

we still need the following photos for....
Sharkskinner
Mickieâ€™s Fam
Campforthenight
NC Outbacker
Zippy 525 (friend of Nicks)
CajunCountry
Outbackgeorgia
FiveOutbackers
DriverBill
Dylanâ€™sdad
4funtimers
EZCAMPN
Freefaller
Zoomzoom8
Bmxmom
OutbackDeland
Needtomellowout
Dreamtimers
Having fun
Tonka
Tidefan
DeanP
QuickSam
Wendy & Chuck
Goneflyfishing
Steve and Julia
Wolfpackers

PLEASE SEND THEM ASAP TO 3LEES .

THANKS LAMAR


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> ok people we still need photos of each family.
> dan is working his butt off trying to make this a great rally for everyone.
> I KNOW, i did it for two years. its hard work pulling off a rally of this size.
> not to worry this is only for the summer rally and only for our group.
> its safe and fun for the whole family..
> 
> we still need the following photos for....
> Sharkskinner
> Mickie's Fam
> Campforthenight
> NC Outbacker
> Zippy 525 (friend of Nicks)
> CajunCountry
> Outbackgeorgia
> FiveOutbackers
> DriverBill
> Dylan'sdad
> 4funtimers
> EZCAMPN
> Freefaller
> Zoomzoom8
> Bmxmom
> OutbackDeland
> Needtomellowout
> Dreamtimers
> Having fun
> Tonka
> Tidefan
> DeanP
> QuickSam
> Wendy & Chuck
> Goneflyfishing
> Steve and Julia
> Wolfpackers
> 
> PLEASE SEND THEM ASAP TO 3LEES .
> 
> THANKS LAMAR


Update...two more have sent in pics....Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Wolfpackers

OK, need to decide whether to carry the golf clubs with me to Topsail. Does anybody typically go play a round or two during the week. I don't know how reasonable the area courses are pricewise, but I'd be interested in playing at least one day if there are others also interested, two days if prices are reasonable.

Anyone ?


----------



## bmxmom

Hello Everyone,

Two questions: 
We have never been to Topsail and are wondering is it ok to have a golf cart to get around?
If the answer is yes to the first question does anybody no a place to rent a golf cart near Topsail?

Thanks - and I am so looking forward to this trip.

Anne


----------



## bmxmom

Wow it must be early - I meant know of a place. Sorry


----------



## campingnut18

1st ? topsail will not allow golf carts. it would be a great way to the beach.
but they told us no long time ago. 
sorry.

2nd ? i dont golf but worked with many who did.
they liked playing in destin. they have alot of courses to pick from.
but im not sure about pricewise.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Wolfpackers said:


> OK, need to decide whether to carry the golf clubs with me to Topsail. Does anybody typically go play a round or two during the week. I don't know how reasonable the area courses are pricewise, but I'd be interested in playing at least one day if there are others also interested, two days if prices are reasonable.
> 
> Anyone ?


Brent, I don't play golf but I would bring them anyway, if you have room. You never know, with this many people there is bound to be one or two that play. Like Lamar said, they have some good courses in Destin but I don't know how much they charge.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

3LEES said:


> ok people we still need photos of each family.
> dan is working his butt off trying to make this a great rally for everyone.
> I KNOW, i did it for two years. its hard work pulling off a rally of this size.
> not to worry this is only for the summer rally and only for our group.
> its safe and fun for the whole family..
> 
> we still need the following photos for....
> Sharkskinner
> Mickie's Fam
> Campforthenight
> NC Outbacker
> Zippy 525 (friend of Nicks)
> CajunCountry
> Outbackgeorgia
> FiveOutbackers
> DriverBill
> Dylan'sdad
> 4funtimers
> EZCAMPN
> Freefaller
> Zoomzoom8
> Bmxmom
> OutbackDeland
> Needtomellowout
> Dreamtimers
> Having fun
> Tonka
> Tidefan
> DeanP
> QuickSam
> Wendy & Chuck
> Goneflyfishing
> Steve and Julia
> Wolfpackers
> 
> PLEASE SEND THEM ASAP TO 3LEES .
> 
> THANKS LAMAR


Update...two more have sent in pics....Thanks!!!!!
[/quote]

WHOEVER DOESN"T SEND IN THEIR PICTURE WILL GET VOLUNTARY PICTURES POSTED ONE WAY OR ANOTHER - LET'S SEE WHICH FARM ANIMAL YOU CAN BE. (I spy folks that have been on Outback Rallys before and I WILL use pictures you may not like). Yes that's a threat.

ALSO ... YOU WILL BE PUNISHED WITH NO KOOL-AID DRINKS!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Good morning all!!

Yes.......the hermit is alive and kicking. Been dealing with some amazingly time consuming issues that have kept me out of the loop. Today is catch up day.

First and foremost I want to thank NobleEagle, 3Lees, Campingnut, Crawfish, and Outback Georgia for keeping things running smoothly and updating things in my absence.

I am going through the three dozen or so emails and PM's with changes, updates and the likes.

I have seen 3Lee's stick people photo's and you really don't want those as your pictures in the rally brochure, so please get your photos to him ASAP.

The guest list and maps are updated.

so........here is one of the tshirt designs front and back. Rally info and dates will be under the picture on the back. Not sure on a color.......we will go with something to match the rally mood. what do you think? I post round two (the other finalist) in a a few days. Feedback please.........


















We also need to start getting a general list together of who is bringing what kind of bulk goods. Example.......we are bring a case or two of pineapple juice and secret sauce for rally drinks in addition to craft stuff for the little kids and a gross or two of Hawaiian leis. I sort of remember someone stating they had the paper goods (plates, napkins, cups, etc) covered for the pot lucks. Is that right or am I dreaming that one up. As we crank up a list(s), I will add those lists to the rally web site.

Let me get caught up..and I'll be back. Thanks for your help one and all!

Gordon (aka - zoom)


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, yes the paper goods (plates, napkins, cups, etc) have been taken care of so mark that off your list.

Leon


----------



## bmxmom

Lamar,

Thank you very, very much for the info.

I am going to switch to plan B - a tow behind for my bike.

Anne


----------



## 3LEES

bmxmom said:


> Lamar,
> 
> Thank you very, very much for the info.
> 
> I am going to switch to plan B - a tow behind for my bike.
> 
> Anne


 Plan "B" is a good one. Many of us have done the same.

However, you have one up on many of us. You have teenagers who can tow for you!

I'm green with envy......


----------



## bmxmom

This is true and something I do forget. I bet if you ask real nice they would be happy to help.

Anne


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> Yes.......the hermit is alive and kicking.
> 
> Gordon (aka - zoom)


"Mustang this is Voodoo...Maverick has re-engaged!"

Good to see you my friend. I hope that most of your personal issues are now behind you and that you will have favorable outcomes to the troubling issues.

Did I mention.....

Only 47 days 'til the start of the rally!!!

In the immortal words of zoom......

"WOOO HOOOO!!!"

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

*We have some site's available in the 100's block area (Palm Circle). If you know of anybody or if anybody has tried to get a site but none were available and wants a site for the whole week of the rally just let me know. Send me an email or PM.
*

Leon


----------



## mike

Leon can u hold one for four days, I will need to try to work on some things at work, I will let u know. by Friday


----------



## Crawfish

mike said:


> Leon can u hold one for four days, I will need to try to work on some things at work, I will let u know. by Friday


Consider it done Mike. If you need more time just let me know.

Leon


----------



## mike

Thanks leon, it would be great to meet some of u all. We have three other rallies planned already this year, but we love topsail and I will see about some trades at the firehouse this week. Thanks again.


----------



## goneflyfishin

WHOEVER DOESN"T SEND IN THEIR PICTURE WILL GET VOLUNTARY PICTURES POSTED ONE WAY OR ANOTHER - LET'S SEE WHICH FARM ANIMAL YOU CAN BE. (I spy folks that have been on Outback Rallys before and I WILL use pictures you may not like). Yes that's a threat.

ALSO ... YOU WILL BE PUNISHED WITH NO KOOL-AID DRINKS!

Yikes!! The threat worked! I just sent our picture to Dan.
Although I'm not sure that our picture, from our camping trip this past weekend, is any better than what he would choose for us


----------



## Mickie's_Fam

We would like to move into the 100 site area. Could you help me swap my current site? Thanks.



Crawfish said:


> *We have some site's available in the 100's block area (Palm Circle). If you know of anybody or if anybody has tried to get a site but none were available and wants a site for the whole week of the rally just let me know. Send me an email or PM.
> *
> 
> Leon


----------



## z-family




----------



## 3LEES

Rob,
We are disappointed that you and the others won't be able to make the rally. We all really wanted to meet all of you and show you a good time "Southeastern Outbacker" style.

However, under the circumstances, it is totally understandable why y'all need to cancel. Paying over a $1000 in fuel for a trip to the beach just doesn't make financial sense.

So now, will y'all stop saying your sorry?!?! You didn't do anything wrong! We still love ya (platonically of course...







)

Besides, all the things you are doing for us makes you an honorary Southeasterner!


----------



## z-family




----------



## Dreamtimers

goneflyfishin said:


> WHOEVER DOESN"T SEND IN THEIR PICTURE WILL GET VOLUNTARY PICTURES POSTED ONE WAY OR ANOTHER - LET'S SEE WHICH FARM ANIMAL YOU CAN BE. (I spy folks that have been on Outback Rallys before and I WILL use pictures you may not like). Yes that's a threat.
> 
> ALSO ... YOU WILL BE PUNISHED WITH NO KOOL-AID DRINKS!
> 
> Yikes!! The threat worked! I just sent our picture to Dan.
> Although I'm not sure that our picture, from our camping trip this past weekend, is any better than what he would choose for us


Works for me too. I just sent our photo to Dan. Thanks Lemur and Carmen for the info and the threat, (check that) encouragement.

Dave


----------



## Dreamtimers

Mickie said:


> *We have some site's available in the 100's block area (Palm Circle). If you know of anybody or if anybody has tried to get a site but none were available and wants a site for the whole week of the rally just let me know. Send me an email or PM.
> *
> 
> Leon


[/quote]
Hey Mark! Update your sig to show off that new truck!!!


----------



## Fire44

I am another one that is dropping out of the rally. I really would like to do it but as a commissioned salesperson the paychecks aren't like they were last year. We are going to camp closer to home. When I set up this trip, I was looking at $500 in fuel, now it would be over $1000. I am planning on coming next year....if things get better.

My site is 126 and is for Sunday through Friday nights. I haven't cancelled it and will hold it for most of the month of May.

I do have a favor to ask....would someone have a beer for me while you guys are there!!!

I hope everyone has a safe and fun trip, we will be thinking of all of you.

Gary


----------



## mike

Leon i am probably going to take that site in the 100's I will give u a definate on Fri. It sounds too much fun to pass up. It will be 1000 in gas but when u look at airfare to the beach, renting a place and not being with outbackers I would say the 1000 in fuel is worth the trip.


----------



## NobleEagle

Rob, Gary and any others not attending due to the fuel costs, we understand and will definitely have a cold beverage in your honor. Some of us may even attempt to get wifi access to join chat (and maybe even a video feed so you too can be there). We hope things go well and will miss you being there but under the circumstances, its completely understandable. Either way, expect to see a lot of pictures.


----------



## campingnut18

mike said:


> Leon i am probably going to take that site in the 100's I will give u a definate on Fri. It sounds too much fun to pass up. It will be 1000 in gas but when u look at airfare to the beach, renting a place and not being with outbackers I would say the 1000 in fuel is worth the trip.


COME ON DOWN! and welcome.


----------



## mike

i am assuming that with 48 families that there will be some 3 y.o. to play with my dd, but what about 18 y.o. to play with the other dd?


----------



## Crawfish

Mike, I just checked the list and there will be two more 18 yo girls and one 18 yo boy, and I think there are one or two other 16yo.

Leon


----------



## ARzark

Looks like we will not be able to attend as well. Just a crazy busy life right now.

I believe we have site 65. We'll hold on to the reservation for a bit before we cancel if anyone wants to attend. Just let us know.
Have fun everyone!
Jeff & Tracey


----------



## 3LEES

ARzark said:


> Looks like we will not be able to attend as well. Just a crazy busy life right now.
> 
> I believe we have site 65. We'll hold on to the reservation for a bit before we cancel if anyone wants to attend. Just let us know.
> Have fun everyone!
> Jeff & Tracey


Jeff,

We're really disappointed that you can't make it. Many of us were really looking forward to meeting you and your family.

We'll have a drink in for all of these who could not make it for personal reasons. Hopefully you can make it next year!

Dan


----------



## GoVols

Site #138 is now available for Sunday, June 8th through Thursday, June 12th. Grab it quick if anyone wants to start the rally early! Our plans have changed to the point it is no longer tenable to keep the reservation. Y'all have a great time, and see you down the road . . .


----------



## Crawfish

ARzark said:


> Looks like we will not be able to attend as well. Just a crazy busy life right now.
> 
> I believe we have site 65. We'll hold on to the reservation for a bit before we cancel if anyone wants to attend. Just let us know.
> Have fun everyone!
> Jeff & Tracey


Like Dan said, we were really looking forward to meeting you and your family Jeff. We will save you a spot for next year. So go ahead and start making plans for the 2009 SE Summer Rally.

Leon


----------



## mike

leon, and everyone else, YES WE WILL MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!, We are really excited, this will be our fourth rally planned for this year. Let me know what I need to do to get the reservation in the 100's. We really love that area of the park. I will call u if i still have ur #. Now I know that u all have been planning all kinds of things. Can someone let us know what we need to bring. It may pretty tight if the 18 y.o. brings a friend but we can always make a stop at Walmart. Thanks to everyone for making a Northerner welcome.


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome aboard Mike!

For now, just read the PM I sent you. All the other items will be posted as we get closer to the rally date.

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle

3LEES said:


> Welcome aboard Mike!
> 
> For now, just read the PM I sent you. All the other items will be posted as we get closer to the rally date.
> 
> Dan


Dan,
Please be sure to let me know what site mike gets when you find out so I can update the list and maps. Thanks. and WELCOME ABOARD MIKE!

Paul


----------



## campingnut18

i know alot of great people are working hard for this rally.(not me)

but i wanted to remind people to bring a bottle OR 2 of your favorite (kool-aide)








it would help to also bring pineapple juice and coco lopez mix..
we will get ice cream and ice near the park.

thanks campingnut18


----------



## Reverie

Great reminder Lamar, our Livers will thank us...

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! 41 more days !!!!!!!

Behind the scenes, the rally know it all's (KIA's), have been discussing how we can try to cut back some cost for this trip as much as we can for all the folks coming to this great rally. We think it would be in the best interest to drop the BBQ block party from Monday night. We have moved some items around and added a couple of things as well. Please follow the link for new schedule details. Additionally for the sake of cost and time, I think we will be dropping the t-shirts as well (unless there is an uprising). However I am working on something that may make up for it (ooooooooooooo, a secret.......).

Schedule of Events

Thanks to all of you that stepped up to bat and got Dan the pictures he needed for the flyer. If you have been able to secure any gifts, cash, give aways, etc, from any vendors, please let Dan and myself know who they come from so that we can thank them on the rally site and the flyer.

We have sites open that Leon (crawfish) is helping to broker and find new owners for. Please contact him should you know of anyone wanting to join us. I have updated the guest list as well. Welcome Mike!! I will update your info when I get it.

For those of you that will be there Friday (6/13 or sooner), I need a little help with finger foods, appetizers, and drinks for the "Welcome to Topsail" event the first Saturday night. We need about a half dozen items of your choosing/creation.

Thanks everyone hanging on for this long journey over the past 10 months.......it's almost time!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Awww...c'mon Nick!

It's been a year since you last "pickled" your liver. I'm sure it has forgiven you.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Things to keep in mind as you start you trip list.........

Contests include (but not limited to....) - voted on by your peers - awarded at the end of the week.

*Golden Blender - Best mixed drink - probably the most coveted and sought after award.......;0)
*Tackiest Site - Start gathering those pink flamingo's now
*Favorite Appetizer - You guessed it
*Favorite Dessert - You guessed again
*Spirit Award - Given to the family that through no fault of their own has shown above and beyond tons and tons of Outbackers Rally Spirit this trip (this is the hardest to judge......).
*OOPS!! Award - My oh my you've done something this week (not necessarily good) that will go down in SE Summer Rally History and be talked about for years to come.
*Favorite Night Lights - Get those extension cords and breaker boxes out of the garage...."We need more power captain..."
*Lobster Award - Trust me - you really don't want this one........it's for the worst sunburn

We are also talking about things to do for you folks that aren't in to lobster burns at the beach.......these are early to mid day activities (usually small groups) that you can do (or teach) at your shaded/fanned site that you would like to share your time doing with others. For adults and chitlins......crafts, how to's, card games, food prep, mods, etc. We'd like to get four (4) afternoons covered. If you have some crazy talent that you'd like to share for the afternoon one day, please speak up.

HELP!!......we still need your help with donations for awards and such. Camping/Camper related...gift cards, actual merchandise.


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Billy (Jambalaya) have been talking in reference to the BBQ and the seafood cookouts, since we are the main cooks I guess. Since we have decided to drop the BBQ cookout, due to the cost of fuel on getting the cooking equipment to Topsail, we are asking the KIA's, the people with power, to increase the price of the seafood cookout from $20 to $25 *per family*. "Why you ask?" With the BBQ out of the ballgame we would like to beef-up the seafood cookout. Add a little more to it. What do you think?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

I'm fine with that........


----------



## campingnut18

Ok, Lamar and I have been campaigning for some sponsorship for the rally. We'll see what the results are shortly.

But, here is a possible event to leave open for any day (possible rainy or cloudy day). In Destin, there is a fun park called *THE TRACK*. They said that if we have a group of 20+ that tickets can be purchased for $15/person for 2 hours of unlimited rides as long as the group comes in by 6pm (this excludes the Slick Track for the older kids but for $20/person, that can also be included. OR as a group, we can buy ride tickets for Buy 1, Get 1 Free. So, if anyone is interested, shout out. If you've ever been to this ride park, $15 is nothing within an hour. It's just a thought. We can make this a tentative / last minute event.

Here's the link: 
*http://www.destintrack.com/*

C-


----------



## 3LEES

Leon,

$25.00 for a seafood dinner is still cheap.

Y'all got my vote.

Dan


----------



## mike

leon, 25 is cheap!!! i'm all for it!!, Also if u all need a little help cooking, i have been know to cook some things up at the firehouse. I would be more that happy to help out.

Also with regards to the park, we have a 3 y.o., Not sure if it would be worth it for her to go or much fun for us with her.


----------



## mike

leon, 25 is cheap!!! i'm all for it!!, Also if u all need a little help cooking, i have been know to cook some things up at the firehouse. I would be more that happy to help out.

Also with regards to the park, we have a 3 y.o., Not sure if it would be worth it for her to go or much fun for us with her.


----------



## tidefan

We're in for the $25......


----------



## campingnut18

we can up that even more leon if needed.
i alone cant eat out for $25.00 .

lamar


----------



## freefaller25

$25 isn't bad for a family Leon!

Ok, are any of our outbackers that are attending photographers??? We are wanting to do a family picture on the beach of pro quality. Someone good at making the kids pay attention and smile nice.









Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Dana, I think Linda (Mrs Outbackgeorgia) might be the one to talk to.


----------



## zoomzoom8

FYI -

Per numerous requests.........for those of you who couldn't remember how to get to the rally website directly (http://www.geralds.net/obsr2008/) I have made it a little easier...........

Goto http://www.geralds.net (my main site) and click the main photo "free Pina Coladas..." or click on the "08 Summer Rally Info" link and they will take you directly to the 08 summer rally site.

Additionally on any of my posts, at the bottom near my signature is a link to the 2008 info as well as the 2007 stuff.

WOOHOO!!!! Only 40 more days!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Updated......

Schedule of Events


----------



## need2mellowout

Hi Leon,

We're in for the seafood dinner and $25.00 is cheap.



campingnut18 said:


> They said that if we have a group of 20+ that tickets can be purchased for $15/person for 2 hours of unlimited rides as long as the group comes in by 6pm (this excludes the Slick Track for the older kids but for $20/person, that can also be included. OR as a group, we can buy ride tickets for Buy 1, Get 1 Free. So, if anyone is interested, shout out. If you've ever been to this ride park, $15 is nothing within an hour. It's just a thought. We can make this a tentative / last minute event.


We would aslo be up for this, I loved that race track. Think I owe Nick a rematch.


----------



## Crawfish

Margaret and I made a day trip to Topsail today to take care of some rally business. When we arrived at Topsail we were surprised by some contruction going on. We went inside the park rangers office to do some busniess there and I asked what was up with the construction. Of course I knew about some of the changes that were going to take place but there was one I didn't, the addition of 16 new cabins. The other changes they are making are a new entrance to the park and adding some tent site's. Here are some pictures I took of the contruction going on.









This is a picture of the new entrance looking at it from the old office.









This is a view from the main gate as you are coming in.









This is looking at the new entrance from the first gate, not the main gate.









This is a picture as if you were coming in the new entrance. You can see where they are building the new office.









This is going to be the entrance to the tent area. You can judge as to where it is by looking at the tram station in the back ground.









This is a picture of where they are building the new cabins. They are being built at the end of the street where the other cabins are.

The rangers told me they should be through with the new entrance by the time me have our rally in June. If it opens before the rally I will let everyone know. I was reasured by the rangers all the other contruction will not affect our rally in any way and we will not be bothered by equipment or noice. Another thing they are adding is a playground for the kids. They said it should be completed by rally time also. They said we can use the electronic gear for the movies anytime we needed it. We have the club house for the whole week. I ask them about closing off a street for the street party and they told me to get back with them when I check in for the rally and they will give me an answer then. The park ranger I was talking to told me her husband does trailer repair for anyone for free. So if anyone has a problem with their camper while you are there she will send her husband to the rescue. I will give out her name at the Meet and Greet. I am sorry to report that there will be no WiFi. It has not been added yet and will not be added before the rally. The park rangers said they might be able to put something together for the kids while we are there. I will know more about this later on. I will give out more information as the rally get closer.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

Leon,
My request if possible is to get LAT/LONGS for the new entrance as well if at all possible (for us GPS users) THANKS!


----------



## mountainlady56

Leon,
I thought I read where they were building some new cottages, as well. As much as I hate to admit it, I'm missing the OB like crazy. Weekend getaways are just so therapeutic, even if they're just a few miles down the road, in the outdoors, away from home, even if I live in one of the most beautiful areas of the state. Got a feeling that, at least, by next spring, I'll be at it again, with a Class C or something like that, so I can tow my "jitneybus" car behind it, or get a two-seater scooter to putt around on.
Glad you and Margaret enjoyed the day at the beach and hope she's feeling better.
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

Out of curiosity, is the new entrance still off of 30A, or is it being moved to Highway 98?

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

NobleEagle said:


> Leon,
> My request if possible is to get LAT/LONGS for the new entrance as well if at all possible (for us GPS users) THANKS!


Can't be too far off from the numbers on the Rally Info page........

that new stuff sure will make it easier to get in and out of the back section......


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> Out of curiosity, is the new entrance still off of 30A, or is it being moved to Highway 98?
> 
> Bob


Looks like they are converting the overflow/tram lot....about 100 (give or take) yards sooner than the primary entrance. Still on 30a.


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Out of curiosity, is the new entrance still off of 30A, or is it being moved to Highway 98?
> 
> Bob


The new entrance is still off of Hwy 30A. You will be entering the first gate which in the past was called the "Day Use Gate" and they cut a road from it to the old entrance. They told me you will enter through the new entrance and exit the park through the old entrance.

Gordon, you are right about the numbers. The "Day Use Gate" is only about 100 yards back from the old main gate. So, for you GPS people the numbers remain the same just look for the main gate just as soon as you get on Hwy 30A. After you turn off of Hwy 98 on to Hwy 30A the main entrance will be about 1/4 mile down on the right.

Latitude - 30°22'11.94"N
Longitude - 86°16'16.91"W

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

*I have two sites open for the week of the rally. If anyone wants one of them just PM or email me and let me know.
The sites that are open are:

Site #141 June 15th - 20th 
Site #30 June 14th - 21st*

Oops, I made a mistake. It should read site 141 not 144

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> The rangers told me they should be through with the new entrance by the time me have our rally in June. If it opens before the rally I will let everyone know. I was reasured by the rangers all the other contruction will not affect our rally in any way and we will not be bothered by equipment or noice. Another thing they are adding is a playground for the kids. They said it should be completed by rally time also.
> Leon


They have a lot of work to do before we get there. Only 37 days for us!!!! Thanks for the pictures Leon.


----------



## freefaller25

I can't believe it's only 37 more days!!!! Thanks for the pics Leon.


----------



## Crawfish

*OK, we have a change in the open site's. There are still two open but one of the numbers have changed. Here are the two sites that are open.

Site # 65 - June 15th - 21st I think
Site #141 - June 15th - 20th
*

Leon


----------



## goneflyfishin

Wow! You all are doing a heck of a job planning this trip!
$25 for the seafood dinner is a bargain!

We can't wait to meet everyone!









Tammy


----------



## mike

We are also looking forward to meeting everyone. However due to us jumping in on the last minute, we will not be able to make it to the meet and greet on Sat, unless something opens up. Looking forward to a great time!!!


----------



## mike

Well, after i posted the previous post, i went to reserve america and was able to book site 101 for sat night. It will be a tough drive and we will probably be getting there in the evening but hopefully we will be there for the meet and greet. Again looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Mike. Glad to hear you got the details worked out on the site. Looking forward to finally meeting you. We will keep the light on for you on Saturday.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

mike said:


> Well, after i posted the previous post, i went to reserve america and was able to book site 101 for sat night. It will be a tough drive and we will probably be getting there in the evening but hopefully we will be there for the meet and greet. Again looking forward to meeting everyone


Mike,

If you can swing the time, come down to Atlanta the day before and hook up with our bunch early that morning. It looks like we will be collecting a bunch of people for the trip, with people starting to link-up north of Atlanta, while on the road. We will actually stop around Newnan, GA for some breakfast and fuel and then conga-line to TopSail. Bring your hand-held radio and you will be thoroughly entertained. I actually look forward to this part of the trip as everyone is in great spirits and there is nothing quite like showing up in one place with a long line of Outbacks or SOBs.

At one gas stop I had a lady ask me if I knew there were all these other Outbacks behind me in the parking lot (I think there were about four others). I expressed surprise and swore I had never seen them before.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> At one gas stop I had a lady ask me if I knew there were all these other Outbacks behind me in the parking lot (I think there were about four others). I expressed surprise and swore I had never seen them before.
> 
> Reverie


Why, oh why does that not surprise me???


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> At one gas stop I had a lady ask me if I knew there were all these other Outbacks behind me in the parking lot (I think there were about four others). I expressed surprise and swore I had never seen them before.
> 
> Reverie


Why, oh why does that not surprise me???
[/quote]
X2















_(and I bet you did it with a completely straight face)_

Are you planning to stop in Dothan again? 
If yes, when... If not send me the route so we can find you if you come through that area.

Remember, not all radios have privacy codes, so set your unit to no code, also what channel.

To everyone else headed down. Keep your radio on while traveling. Another Outback might see you and give you a shout.

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

We will be hitting Dothan Thursday evening for the overnight stop at CW and to grocery shop. Then onward from there to TopSail by late morning Friday


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, I will hook up with you in Dothan on Friday and follow you down. If you want to meet and eat Thursday night let me know. I'll make sure they have a space open for you at Camping World.

If anyone else would like to spend Thursday or Friday night at Camping World for free just let me know. They have a few sites in there parking lot with electric and water. If anyone else heading south to Topsail on Friday are more than welcome to join us at Camping World in Dothan for the trip down from there.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

That would be great Leon. 

WOOHOO!!!! 36 days 23 hours...................


----------



## Reverie

We need to go ahead and decide on which channels to stay on during the Conga-Line. In the past we had a single channel we universally monitored and would go to a different channel if we needed more bandwidth. I really wish I had a way to record the conversations as we roll because they are a riot. Mrs. CampingNut told me a few years ago they were worth the price of admission.

If we plan on hitting TopSail in a line, I wonder if we can do like we did last year and go straight to our sites and then register. That really helps speed up the process AND prevents the kind of collasal traffic jam we induced a few years ago. I remember being backed up all the way to the highway with people sitting still on the road, waiting to turn in.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> If we plan on hitting TopSail in a line, I wonder if we can do like we did last year and go straight to our sites and then register. That really helps speed up the process AND prevents the kind of collasal traffic jam we induced a few years ago. I remember being backed up all the way to the highway with people sitting still on the road, waiting to turn in.
> 
> Reverie


Nick, if the new entrance is open by rally time, there will be plenty of room to handle a dozen campers at one time. If they are not finished and since I will already be at Topsail, I will go up to the office and arrange it where you can. If y'all will call when you get to Freeport I will know when to go to the office and set things up.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I forgot one thing in my debrifting on my day trip to Topsail the other day. Hwy 331 does not go through the town of Freeport anymore. They have finished the new spur that by-passes the town. Makes it a lot easier to go through Freeport now. Everyone will most likely take Hwy 331 off of I-10.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Ok, I am lost here. I thought the procession was on Saturday. Did something change? Also, if there have been changes in the roads going in, could someone give me directions?

Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

No you are not confused Darlene. Most of the crowd from GA and north AL are still meeting up at Camping World in Dothan on Saturday. Me and Gordon are going down on Friday.

On the directions, everyone coming from everywhere will be getting on Hwy 331 south off of I-10. You will get off of I-10 in DeFuniak Springs, FL. and take Hwy 331 all the way to Hwy 98.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> On the directions, everyone coming from everywhere will be getting on Hwy 331 south off of I-10. You will get off of I-10 in DeFuniak Springs, FL. and take Hwy 331 all the way to Hwy 98.
> 
> Leon


Once y'all cross the Clyde B Wells bridge over the Chotawatchee Bay, you're almost there!


----------



## 3LEES

Can ya believe there have been 640 posts on this topic?!?! (now 641)

And now that we are down to the last month, this thread will really pick up!

I wonder if we'll hit 1000 posts.......


----------



## Wolfpackers

Crawfish said:


> If anyone else would like to spend Thursday or Friday night at Camping World for free just let me know. They have a few sites in there parking lot with electric and water.
> 
> Leon


Leon, we'll be leaving from Nashville, TN on Friday AM. Trying to decide whether to go thru Dothan or take the shorter route which goes thru Andalusia. Any recommendations ?

I like the idea of free camping with electricity at CW....is it first come, first served, or could I be guaranteed to have a site w/ elect & water ?

Let me know as I've never been thru that part of the country.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Wolfpackers

Crawfish said:


> Me and Billy (Jambalaya) have been talking in reference to the BBQ and the seafood cookouts, since we are the main cooks I guess. Since we have decided to drop the BBQ cookout, due to the cost of fuel on getting the cooking equipment to Topsail, we are asking the KIA's, the people with power, to increase the price of the seafood cookout from $20 to $25 *per family*. "Why you ask?" With the BBQ out of the ballgame we would like to beef-up the seafood cookout. Add a little more to it. What do you think?
> 
> Leon


By "beef-up", do you mean include some beef or more seafood? I'm sure I'll catch grief for this, but was wondering if there would be meat choices other than seafood at the cookout ?

Thanks.


----------



## Crawfish

Wolfpackers said:


> By "beef-up", do you mean include some beef or more seafood? I'm sure I'll catch grief for this, but was wondering if there would be meat choices other than seafood at the cookout ?


Well I guess I should have said "pork-up". We are planning on cooking some hamburgers and hotdogs for the kids along with some pork for some pulled pork BBQ for the non-seafood eaters.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I can guarantee you a site at CW. Just let me know.


Leon, you are obviously a person of great influence and power, to have even the mighty Camping World grant your every wish!









Bob


----------



## mike

What radios are u all talking about we have a cb is that the same? Also we will be leaving the chicago area early fri evening and hopefully getting at least 6-8 hours heading on I-65 anyone going to be on I-65 on Sat?

leon I also sent a check to fire44 today


----------



## mike

What radios are u all talking about we have a cb is that the same? Also we will be leaving the chicago area early fri evening and hopefully getting at least 6-8 hours heading on I-65 anyone going to be on I-65 on Sat?


----------



## campingnut18

mike said:


> What radios are u all talking about we have a cb is that the same? Also we will be leaving the chicago area early fri evening and hopefully getting at least 6-8 hours heading on I-65 anyone going to be on I-65 on Sat?


Just walkie talkies hopefully with privacy channels - some of the gurus can provide more here. Reverie said that we should decide on a channel beforehand so that we can pick up any straglers on the road. Did we ever decide on which one?

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18

mike said:


> What radios are u all talking about we have a cb is that the same? Also we will be leaving the chicago area early fri evening and hopefully getting at least 6-8 hours heading on I-65 anyone going to be on I-65 on Sat?


Just walkie talkies hopefully with privacy channels - some of the gurus can provide more here. Reverie said that we should decide on a channel beforehand so that we can pick up any straglers on the road. Did we ever decide on which one?

Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

mike said:


> What radios are u all talking about we have a cb is that the same?


FRS Radios (Family Radio Service). The little cheap walkie-talkies.


----------



## Dreamtimers

mike said:


> What radios are u all talking about we have a cb is that the same? Also we will be leaving the chicago area early fri evening and hopefully getting at least 6-8 hours heading on I-65 anyone going to be on I-65 on Sat?


The radios are the small FRS, _(Family Radio Service),_ units that have about a 2 mile range. There are units which have longer range, but these are generally GMRS, _(General Moble Radio Service),_ or GMRS/FRS combo units, The combo units will have *SOME* of the channels of both types as the channels are not the same. Also many, but not all have something on them called a privacy code which limits what you will hear, _(they only limit you, everyone else hears you also). _Since not all units have these, it is requested that the codes not be switched on. Sorry to say, your CB is completely different, and won't work at all with these units. Beyond the freq. difference, CBs are AM, FRS/GMRS are FM. You can pick up many different types of units with ALL kinds of options. The price runs from about $10/pair for the low end to $40+ ea. for the high end.
Hope this helps, rather than being just TMI.









Dave

_On edit:_
Beat me to it BOB!









Help me out with a little history, Wasn't GMRS the old 'class A' CB in it's previous life?


----------



## W4DRR

Dreamtimers said:


> Help me out with a little history, Wasn't GMRS the old 'class A' CB in it's previous life?


I believe you are right, Dave. I seem to remember reading something about the GMRS/FRS frequencies were once set aside for Class A and Class B CB a long, long time ago. It never was implemented, or just simply didn't catch on, so then it eventually became what it is today.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

If anybody wants to save 10% on tickets for "The Track" you can go online and order them and they will send them to you postage free. Here is the link below.

*Discount tickets for "The Track*"


----------



## Wolfpackers

Crawfish said:


> Brent, are you saying if you can spend the night at CW you will be coming down on Thursday? If so, then I can guarantee you a site at CW. Just let me know. As for going through Andalusia, yes that is the shorter route but it is two lane all the way. If you come through Dothan then it will be four lane from Montgomery all the way to Defuniak Springs, FL where you would get on Hwy 331 off of I-10. It might be faster going through Dothan I am guessing. If you would like to join us on the pull from Dothan to Topsail you are more than welcome to. I would guess we would be leaving Dothan between 11:00 and noon on Friday. Come on down on Thursday and spend the night and drive down with us on Friday if you can.
> 
> Well I guess I should have said "pork-up". We are planning on cooking some hamburgers and hotdogs for the kids along with some pork for some pulled pork BBQ for the non-seafood eaters.
> 
> Leon


No, we will be leaving Nashville on Friday morning. Our reservations at Topsail don't start until Saturday. I'll take the four lane over two lane, so will come from Montgomery thru Dothan. If you can guarantee me a site at CW with electricity on FRIDAY nite, I would like to do that and caravan in on Saturday with others. If I can't be guaranteed a site at CW for FRIDAY nite, I'll have to book a site somewhere south of Montgomery to ensure we have A/C.

Let me know about Friday nite at CW.

Pulled pork, mmmmmm good. Think I'll come to the "seafood" cookout then.








Brent


----------



## Crawfish

Brent, I am pretty sure you will be able to stay at Camping World but I will not be there so I guess I can not fully guarantee a site. If I was there I could. You might rather stay at a campground south of Montgomery because Dothan is about another hour plus driving from Troy. The reason I mentioned Troy is there is a very nice RV resort there that I would recommend. It's name is Deer Run RV Resort and it is right on US 231. You might be pretty tired by the time you hit Troy. I am putting a link to it below. If you plan on hooking up with the GA bunch, they usually get to Camping World around 10:00 am on Saturday. You can get up with either Campingnut18 (Lamar) or Reverie (Nick) and they can give you all the info on when they will hit Dothan.

Deer Run RV Park

Leon


----------



## Reverie

If anyone is interested in hooking up with our gang out of Georgia AND needs accommodations for Friday night, I recommend Red Top Mountain State Park as a place to stay. You can try the Wal Marts on US41 in Kennesaw or Marietta but the Marietta locations are not in the best neighborhoods. If you want help finding a place send me an IM and I will see what I can arrange. Even though there are some Campingworld locations here in Atlanta they do not have the reputation of being very friendly, so I wouldn't count on them.

Reverie


----------



## Wolfpackers

Crawfish said:


> Brent, I am pretty sure you will be able to stay at Camping World but I will not be there so I guess I can not fully guarantee a site. If I was there I could. You might rather stay at a campground south of Montgomery because Dothan is about another hour plus driving from Troy. The reason I mentioned Troy is there is a very nice RV resort there that I would recommend. It's name is Deer Run RV Resort and it is right on US 231. You might be pretty tired by the time you hit Troy. I am putting a link to it below. If you plan on hooking up with the GA bunch, they usually get to Camping World around 10:00 am on Saturday. You can get up with either Campingnut18 (Lamar) or Reverie (Nick) and they can give you all the info on when they will hit Dothan.
> 
> Deer Run RV Park
> 
> Leon


Thanks Leon. I'll check out Deer Run. Do you know if anyone is planning to spend Friday nite at CW in Dothan ?
Brent


----------



## zoomzoom8

34 !!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> 34 !!!!!!


For some, 32......


----------



## campingnut18

i know we said this in the past..
but we have a lot of new people this year.
we still want to have the *Hawaiian dress night at the seafood pot luck* Bring out those grass skirts and coconut bras.

Just to remind everyone - for the potluck if you have 4 people in your family only bring enough to feed about 4-5. If everyone brings a lot, we will have way too much food that might go to waste. And, who can afford to waste food when we've paid so much in gas to get there.


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> Just to remind everyone - for the potluck if you have 4 people in your family only bring enough to feed about 4-5. If everyone brings a lot, we will have way too much food that might go to waste. And, who can afford to waste food when we've paid so much in gas to get there.


Here, here!!


----------



## Crawfish

Wolfpackers said:


> Brent, I am pretty sure you will be able to stay at Camping World but I will not be there so I guess I can not fully guarantee a site. If I was there I could. You might rather stay at a campground south of Montgomery because Dothan is about another hour plus driving from Troy. The reason I mentioned Troy is there is a very nice RV resort there that I would recommend. It's name is Deer Run RV Resort and it is right on US 231. You might be pretty tired by the time you hit Troy. I am putting a link to it below. If you plan on hooking up with the GA bunch, they usually get to Camping World around 10:00 am on Saturday. You can get up with either Campingnut18 (Lamar) or Reverie (Nick) and they can give you all the info on when they will hit Dothan.
> 
> Deer Run RV Park
> 
> Leon


Thanks Leon. I'll check out Deer Run. Do you know if anyone is planning to spend Friday nite at CW in Dothan ?
Brent
[/quote]

No one is scheduled for Friday night Brent, that I know of.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> we still want to have the *Hawaiian dress night at the seafood pot luck* Bring out those grass skirts and coconut bras.


Are we still doing the "tacky" shirt thing? I guess I gotta dig out that "tacky" shirt that I wore last year.

Dan


----------



## Jambalaya

3LEES said:


> On the directions, everyone coming from everywhere will be getting on Hwy 331 south off of I-10. You will get off of I-10 in DeFuniak Springs, FL. and take Hwy 331 all the way to Hwy 98.
> 
> Leon


Once y'all cross the Clyde B Wells bridge over the Chotawatchee Bay, you're almost there!
[/quote]

Actually Dan we are arriving Saturday.............................................................June 7th.









I will make sure we have some vittles ready for yall that evening.

See yall soon,
Billy


----------



## 3LEES

Jambalaya said:


> On the directions, everyone coming from everywhere will be getting on Hwy 331 south off of I-10. You will get off of I-10 in DeFuniak Springs, FL. and take Hwy 331 all the way to Hwy 98.
> 
> Leon


Once y'all cross the Clyde B Wells bridge over the Chotawatchee Bay, you're almost there!
[/quote]

Actually Dan we are arriving Saturday.............................................................June 7th.









I will make sure we have some vittles ready for yall that evening.

See yall soon,
Billy








[/quote]
Wow...now that's what I call a VACATION!! Looking forward to it Billy!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey all, trying to help someone with some accommodations....anyone kn ow of anything special along I-65?


----------



## Crawfish

What part of I-65 are we talking about?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

K folks, need some help......assuming I can't get it done before the trip I need help with a brake controller setup......

Here's the deal.....Four Winds, in their infinite wisdom chose to put a friggin' 4 wire flat plug on the ole "Casa de Zoom". I chased the wires all the way from the plug and to the chassis, and by god, only four wires all the way...damn it..... WTH?? So, the trailer we are bringing the Coop on has breaks......I have a prodigy brake controller, I need to get a line from the controller to a 7 way plug and tie it in to the brake system. Given the time, I could do this, but time and my second guessing myself on this the whole way may get in the way. I need to know what I need to get/have on hand to to this. Anybody up for some electrical fun??

Zoom


----------



## zoomzoom8

Leon,

near Montgomery....


----------



## having_fun

Has there been a descision on the GMRS/FRS channel? My units only have a "high power" option for channels 15 and above. Being able to give a fellow outbacker a shout out on the road would be great!


----------



## campingnut18

how about channel 17 for the walkie talkie radio's.
i think most can pick up that channel.

if not pick one and let us know.
thanks campingnut18


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> how about channel 17 for the walkie talkie radio's.
> i think most can pick up that channel.
> 
> if not pick one and let us know.
> thanks campingnut18


Channel 17 is not an FRS channel, but rather GMRS. Not all radios have GMRS capability.
Channels 1 - 14 are FRS.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

33 !!!!!


----------



## mike

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hey all, trying to help someone with some accommodations....anyone kn ow of anything special along I-65?


last year we stayed at birmingham south on our way to topsail. it was a nice cg that had a hot tub and pool. it was also pretty close to the interstate.


----------



## having_fun

W4DRR said:


> how about channel 17 for the walkie talkie radio's.
> i think most can pick up that channel.
> 
> if not pick one and let us know.
> thanks campingnut18


Channel 17 is not an FRS channel, but rather GMRS. Not all radios have GMRS capability.
Channels 1 - 14 are FRS.

Bob
[/quote]

That makes sense why the high power is for 15 or above.

Then lets go for something under 15, say 11 for good luck, with 12 as a backup just in case?? Or we could have 12 as a "kid" channel so they can play, and we adults have 11?

Votes?


----------



## zoomzoom8

31 !!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

I just called Elmo's and they have "All you can eat crab legs" on Tues, Thurs, and Sat. So if you can not make it on Thursday night then you have two other nights to make it. They also have "All you can eat shrimp and crawfish" on Sunday. They open at 4:00 pm everyday.

We have finalized the menu for the pot luck.

*Meats:*
Two types of fish
scallops
shrimp
Pulled Pork (for the non-seafood eaters)
Hamburgers
Hotdogs
Hush puppies and French Fries

*Sides for the Seafood:*
Cole Slaw
Pasta Salad
Potato Salad
Bread
Deserts

The sides is just a go-by list for people to use in making their decision on their side dishes. You can make anything you want just try to keep it in line with seafood and pulled pork. I am going to start a list for everyone to add there name and side that they plan on bringing to the pot luck below. When you add your name just copy and paste the list to your post.

*Only four more weeks until Topsail is invaded by the Southeasterners.*

*Side List*

Crawfish - desert

Leon


----------



## mike

i thought outbackers were invading topsail (being that i am from the NORTH!) just kidding lol


----------



## Crawfish

mike said:


> i thought outbackers were invading topsail (being that i am from the NORTH!) just kidding lol


Mike, you will have the honor of being a honorary member of Southeastern Outbackers for the rest of your life. We treat everyone thats not from the Southeast as one of our own.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Not only that but you don't even have to own an Outback to be an Outbacker. We call everyone an "Outbacker". Lucky, huh?

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> *Side List*
> 
> Crawfish - Desert
> ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
> 
> Leon


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
sydneyexcursion-coleslaw


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish Dessert...

Sounds delicious.... I'll was that down with beer.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

*Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
3LEES - baked ziti


----------



## tonka

3LEES said:


> *Side List*
> Crawfish - Desert
> ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
> sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
> 3LEES - baked ziti


TONKA-mustard tater salad


----------



## 3LEES

Updated list for the Dolphin Cruise

1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
11. tonka (2 Adults)
12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
21. O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
22. tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
23. FL_diesel (2 adults, 2 kids)
24. Leon's son, his girlfriend, and my son's daughter (my granddaughter) (2 Adults, 1 kid)
25. Outbackgeorgia (3 Adults)
26.
27.
28.
Total Seats Needed So Far= 81

I am updating the list to show the changes I am aware of. I added one child for our family because our granddaughter is coming with us!

Please take time to check your requests and make any corrections.

And for those that have yet to sign up, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? This is going to be lot of fun!


----------



## NobleEagle

*Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
3LEES - baked ziti
TONKA - mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red Ranch Potato Salad
Scudder Family - Greek Marinated Cucumbers


----------



## quicksam

Hi Everyone!

Just letting everyone know that we are canceling our trip to topsail this year. My Father has been diagnosed with Glioblastoma stage 4 brain cancer recently, and he starts treatment probably Monday. He will be taking radiation 5 days a week and chemo 7 days a week. His treatment is going to be right in the middle of the Topsail trip.

I was sure looking forward to meeting all of you, and having a great rally. I met a few of the rally members at Little Ocmulgee last month, and if you all are like them, then you are all a great group of campers.

Keep us in your prayers, and maybe we will make the next rally.

Lester Sirmons (aka - quicksam)


----------



## goneflyfishin

Lester,

We are so very sorry to hear about your father. My mother had advanced breast cancer and my father had lung cancer twice, so I can certainly relate to how you feel. Thank God they are both still with us. But I know how it affects the entire family.

Our prayers are with you. 
Hang in there!
Tammy


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Lester,

Sorry you can't make the rally, but family comes first. We will keep your dad in our prayers.

Dan


----------



## goneflyfishin

Side List
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
3LEES - baked ziti
TONKA - mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red Ranch Potato Salad
Scudder Family - Greek Marinated Cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing


----------



## mountainlady56

Just got a contract on my house in Thomasville, today!! Count us in!! Darlene











3LEES said:


> Updated list for the Dolphin Cruise
> 
> 1. Mr & Mrs Eagle (2 Adults)
> 2. sharkskinner & sharkbait (2 Seniors)
> 3. Scudder Family (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 4. zoomzoom8 (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 5. 3LEES (2 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 6. freefaller25 (2 adults, 2 Kids, 1 baby)
> 7. Crawfish (2 Adults)
> 8. Campingnut18 (2 Adults. 1 Kid)
> 9. EZCAMPN (2 Adults)
> 10. goneflyfishin (2 Adults & 1 Kid)
> 11. tonka (2 Adults)
> 12. sydneyexcursion (3 Adults & 2 Kids)
> 13. Jambalaya (2 Adults, 2 Kiddos)
> 14. need2mellowout (2 Adults 1 child)
> 15. webeopelas (2 Adults, 1 Kid)
> 16. prevish gang (3 Adults)
> 17. Wolfpackers (2 adults)
> 18. Outback Deland (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 19. Reverie (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 20. dylan's dad (2 Adults)
> 21. O'shields (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 22. tidefan (2 Adults, 2 Kids)
> 23. FL_diesel (2 adults, 2 kids)
> 24. Leon's son, his girlfriend, and my son's daughter (my granddaughter) (2 Adults, 1 kid)
> 25. Outbackgeorgia (3 Adults)
> 26. sgalady (3 adults)
> 27.
> 28.
> Total Seats Needed So Far= 84
> 
> I am updating the list to show the changes I am aware of. I added one child for our family because our granddaughter is coming with us!
> 
> Please take time to check your requests and make any corrections.
> 
> And for those that have yet to sign up, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? This is going to be lot of fun!


----------



## mountainlady56

goneflyfishin said:


> Side List
> Crawfish - Desert
> ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
> sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
> 3LEES - baked ziti
> TONKA - mustard tater salad
> NobleEagle - Red Ranch Potato Salad
> Scudder Family - Greek Marinated Cucumbers
> Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
> sgalady - desert


----------



## NobleEagle

Lester,
I'm sorry and your dad will be in our prayers. I know what you are going through and it's not easy (my uncle just went through the same thing). There will be other rallies, family definately comes first.

Paul


----------



## mountainlady56

Lester,
Sent you a message on here, privately. Sorry to hear about your dad. Have lost my dad, two of his sisters, and a maternal grandmother to cancer. It's a difficult fight, but rest assured the OB gang will be praying for you and yours.
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

*Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
3LEES - baked ziti
TONKA - mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red Ranch Potato Salad
Scudder Family - Greek Marinated Cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing 
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly cheesecake

Leon, do the funds cover hushpuppies and fries or do we need to bring those?


----------



## webeopelas

*Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
3LEES - baked ziti
TONKA - mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red Ranch Potato Salad
Scudder Family - Greek Marinated Cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing 
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly cheesecake 
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad


----------



## NobleEagle

*Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing 
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake 
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad


----------



## sleecjr

Side List
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing 
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake 
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad 
sleecjr - pasta salad


----------



## perry6217

campingnut18 said:


> *Side List*
> Crawfish - Desert
> ZOOM - Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
> sydneyexcursion - coleslaw
> 3LEES - baked ziti
> TONKA - mustard tater salad
> NobleEagle - Red Ranch Potato Salad
> Scudder Family - Greek Marinated Cucumbers
> Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
> Campingnut - Desert prol'ly cheesecake
> 
> Leon, do the funds cover hushpuppies and fries or do we need to bring those?


Leon, do we pay upon arrival?


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Leon, do we pay upon arrival?


We will be collecting money at the Meet and Greet on Saturday. If you can not attend the Meet and Greet, then you can pay at the pot luck.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Leon, do we pay upon arrival?


We will be collecting money at the Meet and Greet on Saturday. If you can not attend the Meet and Greet, then you can pay at the pot luck.

Leon








[/quote]

Not only will we be collecting monies for the FEAST, but Lamar (campingnut18) will be collecting monies for the Dophin Cruise. I know that some of you will be coming in on Sunday and will miss the Meet and Greet. If you are one of the later arrivals, please contact Lamar after you arrive if you are planning on taking the cruise. The Dolphin Cruise has asked Lamar to make all the reservations on Monday and pay for them at that time.

Tickets will be issued for both the FEAST and the Cruise.

Now, for the best part.....

Only 28 days 'til the start of the rally!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

Can we start another list??? we need half a dozen items from the folks that are coming in early for the "meet and greet Saturday night. Soft drinks and finger foods....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Rally site updated.......guest list updated with add's and drop's.


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Can we start another list??? we need half a dozen items from the folks that are coming in early for the "meet and greet Saturday night. Soft drinks and finger foods....


This list is for the people coming in on the 13th or earlier, right?

Then I will start the list.

*Finger Food and Drink list:*
Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

*List of Lists*
Attendee List
Boat Trip List
Side Dish List
Early Arrival Food List
Area Attractions List
Rally Events Schedule
Pre-trip Safety Checklist (TV & TT)
Vacation Supply Checklist (Clothes, toys, etc.)
Kitchen and Bathroom Checklist (papertowels and plates, TP, sunblock, etc.)​


----------



## 3LEES

NobleEagle said:


> *List of Lists*
> Attendee List
> Boat Trip List
> Side Dish List
> Early Arrival Food List
> Area Attractions List
> Rally Events Schedule
> Pre-trip Safety Checklist (TV & TT)
> Vacation Supply Checklist (Clothes, toys, etc.)
> Kitchen and Bathroom Checklist (papertowels and plates, TP, sunblock, etc.)​


You forgot my grocery list.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

26 Days !!!!!


----------



## prevish gang

Side List
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans


----------



## 3LEES

*Finger Food and Drink list:*

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda


----------



## bmxmom

Hello,

Wow, we have been gone the past two weekends with BMX racing (with the outback) and now I can not believe how quick this trip is coming.
My daughter finished 1st in the state and my boys were 10th and 8th. We are planning a side trip to Fort Walton Beach one or two days to visit the bmx track and skate park.

Anne

Side List
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans 
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole


----------



## Crawfish

Congrats Anne on the first place for your daughter and the boys finish.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

you forgot a WAL-MART LIST.

nick will take any list and spend the day picking out all your favorite stuff at wal-mart for you.

campingnut


----------



## Rosie

For anyone interested, I have site 123 at Topsail reserved for the Summer Rally from Monday, June 16th through Saturday, June 21st. Unfortunately, Topsail is quite a distance from where I'm coming from and we've temporarily suspended our lengthy trips until gas prices stabilize. We hate to miss out on all the fun, but hope someone else might like to take over our site. We will be cancelling tomorrow. The site was reserved under my name, Steve Miller, and if anyone wants to pick it up, check with the ReserveAmerica people around noon tomorrow, May 19th. Good luck and hope to see you all at another rally sometime soon.


----------



## 3LEES

Steve and Julia,

We are sorry that you will not be attending. We completely understand. Several others have opted out due to the high fuel prices.

However, since your name was placed in the brochure, and the brochure is in the hands of the printer, you'll be with us in spirit!

Hope to meet you some other time!

Dan


----------



## prevish gang

Steve and Julia said:


> For anyone interested, I have site 123 at Topsail reserved for the Summer Rally from Monday, June 16th through Saturday, June 21st. Unfortunately, Topsail is quite a distance from where I'm coming from and we've temporarily suspended our lengthy trips until gas prices stabilize. We hate to miss out on all the fun, but hope someone else might like to take over our site. We will be cancelling tomorrow. The site was reserved under my name, Steve Miller, and if anyone wants to pick it up, check with the ReserveAmerica people around noon tomorrow, May 19th. Good luck and hope to see you all at another rally sometime soon.


and I'm driving from VA? Sorry you can't make it. I think they have asked that people not cancel right away if possible in case someone else might want to get in. I think you have up until 2 days before to cancel without losing your money. You might want to check with Crawfish to see if he thinks he might be able to use your site.

Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

prevish gang said:


> and I'm driving from VA? Sorry you can't make it. I think they have asked that people not cancel right away if possible in case someone else might want to get in. I think you have up until 2 days before to cancel without losing your money. You might want to check with Crawfish to see if he thinks he might be able to use your site.
> 
> Darlene


It's a very nice site. The site is now on RA. Monday-Friday still available. Site 65 is open 14-15 (Sat/Sun).


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK boys and girls......I have one primo spot I am holding on to. 139 is available for June 13 through June 21. It's in the back corner next to us in 138...WOOHOO!! This is the last spot we have available. The others have gone away. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## prevish gang

Just letting you know, I still am in need of a site for Sat night. We are booked from Sunday-Sat, but decided to come in a day early. Is there anything for Fri night, or should I change to site 139 and change the date, leaving my site open from Sun- Sat?

Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Darlene, here's a thought......cancel the one you have, come in on the 13th to 139, then if you are going to stay that final Saturday night, you can move next door to our spot 138 for Saturday night as we will be pulling out that afternoon, although we paid for that night. You can just pay us for the extra night we won't be using. Just a thought.


----------



## fl_diesel

Here is a picture of the bike cart I completed this weekend. I shamelessly copied the design from the guy who posted the pictures of all the Topsail sites. I made it with 1 1/4 PVC and made the "floor" out of webbing for lawn chairs followed by tool chest liner that I got a walmart. The tires came from a bike I got off craigslist for $15 (nice kids Schwinn bike that I will put back together when the cart is not in use). I had most of the PVC supplies on hand from other projects. I have not yet attached it my bike, but I have a plan for some aluminum leftover fencing and a series of nuts, bolts, washers to attach it all and make it easy to remove.

Taking a que from the other cart I saw, I didn't glue the pivot points for the handle in the back of the cart, so it moves to a few different positions for pulling the cart on the sand or having it attached to the bike.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Very nice.....what's the tail for? How will you attach it?


----------



## fl_diesel

zoomzoom8 said:


> Very nice.....what's the tail for? How will you attach it?


Using a eye bolt, washers, wing nut to attach it to the aluminum piece that I will attach to my bike. The tail is actually the front when hooked to a bike, and the back when pulled from the handle on the beach.


----------



## zoomzoom8

fl_diesel said:


> Very nice.....what's the tail for? How will you attach it?


Using a eye bolt, washers, wing nut to attach it to the aluminum piece that I will attach to my bike.
[/quote]

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I c.......


----------



## prevish gang

zoomzoom8 said:


> Darlene, here's a thought......cancel the one you have, come in on the 13th to 139, then if you are going to stay that final Saturday night, you can move next door to our spot 138 for Saturday night as we will be pulling out that afternoon, although we paid for that night. You can just pay us for the extra night we won't be using. Just a thought.


We aren't coming in until Sat the 14th, and leaving on Sat am just like you. If you would call and cancel the Fri (13th) night, we will pick take site 139 from Sat to Sat and pay you for the extra night. I will cancel site 124 once I hear back from you. Call if you need to.

Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

Nice trailer Jon!









Dana


----------



## zoomzoom8

prevish gang said:


> Darlene, here's a thought......cancel the one you have, come in on the 13th to 139, then if you are going to stay that final Saturday night, you can move next door to our spot 138 for Saturday night as we will be pulling out that afternoon, although we paid for that night. You can just pay us for the extra night we won't be using. Just a thought.


We aren't coming in until Sat the 14th, and leaving on Sat am just like you. If you would call and cancel the Fri (13th) night, we will pick take site 139 from Sat to Sat and pay you for the extra night. I will cancel site 124 once I hear back from you. Call if you need to.

Darlene
[/quote]

You bet. I'll PM you know when it's done with all the info.


----------



## zoomzoom8

139 is SOLD!!!!

prevish gang is moving from 124 to 139 and in less than 30 minutes 124 was snatched up......only things left in the "Palm Loop" are the "walk up only" sites"


----------



## Crawfish

We have been reviewing the amount we are charging for the potluck. We are going to make a small change in the amount being charged for each family to make it fair for all families. We had decided to charge $25 per family but seen it was a little unfair for the families without children. So here is what we have come up with.

$10 per Adult
$5 per Child

This will raise about the same amount of money we need for the seafood, meat, french fries and hushpuppies. I promise this will be the last time it is changed. We are planning on collecting the potluck money at the Meet and Greet on Saturday evening. If you are not going to be able to make the Meet and Greet then you can pay for your meal at the potluck. We will be giving out tickets when you pay for your meal that will be used for some drawings at the potluck. We have some good prizes that is going to be given away that night to include but not limited to $25 gift cards from Camping World, $25 gift cards from Bass Pro Shops, a Wireless Tire Pressure and Temperature Monitoring System from SAF-TEE LLC, and other items from other businesses helping with our rally. So you don't want to miss the potluck on Monday evening. They are also planning the White Elephant right after the potluck which is a lot of fun for kids and adults so be perpared with your $10 or less gift dealing with camping.

We will also have rally "T" shirts on sale at the Meet and Greet for $5 per shirt no matter what size you want. We will have on hand *Adult* - ExLarge, Large, Med, and Small *Kids* - Large, Med, and Small. Again, if you can not make the Meet and Greet and you would like a rally "T" shirt just get with me at my camper, site #132.

Leon


----------



## tidefan

fl_diesel said:


> Here is a picture of the bike cart I completed this weekend. I shamelessly copied the design from the guy who posted the pictures of all the Topsail sites. I made it with 1 1/4 PVC and made the "floor" out of webbing for lawn chairs followed by tool chest liner that I got a walmart. The tires came from a bike I got off craigslist for $15 (nice kids Schwinn bike that I will put back together when the cart is not in use). I had most of the PVC supplies on hand from other projects. I have not yet attached it my bike, but I have a plan for some aluminum leftover fencing and a series of nuts, bolts, washers to attach it all and make it easy to remove.
> 
> Taking a que from the other cart I saw, I didn't glue the pivot points for the handle in the back of the cart, so it moves to a few different positions for pulling the cart on the sand or having it attached to the bike.


Nice wheels, Jon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Ernie,
Great job!
I'l bet AJ will be pulling that down to the beach!

Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OOPS
Missed the "quote" thought Tidefan made it.
Congrats FlDiesel, great job, watch out for the wheels, Tidefan may want to build a trailer!

Dave


----------



## Jambalaya

*Finger Food and Drink list:*

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys


----------



## having_fun

So, we're mentally getting ready for this trip&#8230;. We are getting there Friday, sometime. My main plan is to get there, set up, and be sitting there with a beer as Outbacks arrival by the dozens Saturday. I can wave, watch them back in, and take another sip of beer. That has got to be a site to see. Get it, site, see, anyway.

I got big plans right, I've given this a lot of thought. Chair, beer, good to go&#8230;..So I'm talking with the DW and she is asking all these questions about what, when, etc. I figure I better start coming up with a better plan.









So, I see this list of list, that's a good start. It's a long list, so someone has given this more thought than I&#8230;&#8230;. I have found everything except the list of: Pre-trip safety, vacation supply list, or the Kitchen and bathroom checklist. I can find the beach list and the camping list.

So, I built that PVC bike rake for the back of the truck (the one that allows you to stand the bikes upright), and now I see this PVC wagon. DW says she wants a wagon to drag stuff to the beach&#8230;&#8230; more work. Not in the plan. She claims she wants a "little red" wagon. I'm thinking with a wall of, what, 2 inches, it would be almost useless to bring anything other than beer in an ice chest to the beach. Now I'm OK with that, sounds like a plan to me. But no, no chairs, towels, boards, toys, etc, equals no happy campers.

What are others using or have used to bring stuff to the beach that works well?

Thanks for all the folks working this so much.









One thing worry's me, how do you find your camper after a long night of drinking? I normally look for the Outback camper and go that way&#8230; Not sure that is going to work&#8230;.


----------



## NobleEagle

For anyone that is interested, I have spent alot of time trying to compile alot of camping information into one place and make it a sort of easy "one stop shop" for camping information. Please check it out because it may be "one place to find alot of the information you are looking for."
CLICK HERE

As for the checklists (pretrip, safety etc...)CLICK HERE

I hope this helps and if you can think of any other resources that may be missing, please let me know so I can try to add them. Thanks!

-NobleEagle


----------



## 3LEES

having_fun said:


> So, we're mentally getting ready for this trip&#8230;. We are getting there Friday, sometime. My main plan is to get there, set up, and be sitting there with a beer as Outbacks arrival by the dozens Saturday. I can wave, watch them back in, and take another sip of beer. That has got to be a site to see. Get it, site, see, anyway.
> 
> I got big plans right, I've given this a lot of thought. Chair, beer, good to go&#8230;..So I'm talking with the DW and she is asking all these questions about what, when, etc. I figure I better start coming up with a better plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I see this list of list, that's a good start. It's a long list, so someone has given this more thought than I&#8230;&#8230;. I have found everything except the list of: Pre-trip safety, vacation supply list, or the Kitchen and bathroom checklist. I can find the beach list and the camping list.
> 
> So, I built that PVC bike rake for the back of the truck (the one that allows you to stand the bikes upright), and now I see this PVC wagon. DW says she wants a wagon to drag stuff to the beach&#8230;&#8230; more work. Not in the plan. She claims she wants a "little red" wagon. I'm thinking with a wall of, what, 2 inches, it would be almost useless to bring anything other than beer in an ice chest to the beach. Now I'm OK with that, sounds like a plan to me. But no, no chairs, towels, boards, toys, etc, equals no happy campers.
> 
> What are others using or have used to bring stuff to the beach that works well?
> 
> Thanks for all the folks working this so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing worry's me, how do you find your camper after a long night of drinking? I normally look for the Outback camper and go that way&#8230; Not sure that is going to work&#8230;.


We're bringing a "little red wagon with 2 inch sides". Our wagon has pneumatic tires, and with the help of bungee cords, can haul a fair amount. I have customized the wagon so I can pull it behind my bicycle.

Now, this is all in the R & D department. I have pulled the wagon empty, and it works great. I now have to load it up a see how it does.

Last year we rode the tram to the beach. It's a lot easier than towing, but a lot less convenient. You have to be at the station when the tram gets there or wait an hour for the next one. Or, for those that don't mind, you can walk the mile to and from the beach. I did that.........once.

Once you get on the beach, you realize that all your efforts were worth it. It is a wonderful beach. Beautiful water, amazing sand, and best of all...great company.

See ya at the beach!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

having_fun said:


> So, we're mentally getting ready for this trip&#8230;. We are getting there Friday, sometime. My main plan is to get there, set up, and be sitting there with a beer as Outbacks arrival by the dozens Saturday. I can wave, watch them back in, and take another sip of beer. That has got to be a site to see. Get it, site, see, anyway.


Clayton, I think I will join you with that chair on Saturday with a beer or an offical rally beverage made by Zoomzoom. Sounds like fun.

Which way are you coming down from North AL? If you plan on coming through Dothan, try and make it by noon and you can hook up with Zoomzoom and my self at Camping World and drive down with us. It is about a 2 hour drive from Dothan and we plan on arriving at Topsail around 2:00pm.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!! 25 days!!!


----------



## having_fun

Leon, please join me. Drinking alone is, well, its OK actually, but not as much fun. We're coming down from Guntersville (we have a monthly site now, that we love BTW). I-59 to Birmingham seems to be the best route (right now), then I65 to just south of Montgomery, then off some small roads and I'll let Gloria (the GPS) tell me how to get there. I like to approach from the east to avoid the Destin traffic, which makes my choice an odd route. I have to really be forcefull with Gloria to make her do my will on this one.

But, that doesn't sound like much fun either (hey, getting there is half the fun), so I may consider another option. What time Fri are you meeting up at Dothen, sounds like around 12.......? We are in no hurry. Let me get the map out and start thinking. I like Camping world, I need at least 3 hours to shop there though......









An "offical rally beverage", sounds interesting, I can't wait!

So, we looked and those "little red" wagon's (with pneumatic tires), and they are not cheap! I'm off to habor frieght for something....... If I have to build something, I want to make it look like an Outback camper wagon....... I wish we could bring our golf cart, I would be willing to cart folks to the beach for a nominal fee, say a beer, all day.. I can dream can't I?


----------



## 3LEES

having_fun said:


> Leon, please join me. Drinking alone is, well, its OK actually, but not as much fun. We're coming down from Guntersville (we have a monthly site now, that we love BTW). I-59 to Birmingham seems to be the best route (right now), then I65 to just south of Montgomery, then off some small roads and I'll let Gloria (the GPS) tell me how to get there. I like to approach from the east to avoid the Destin traffic, which makes my choice an odd route. I have to really be forcefull with Gloria to make her do my will on this one.
> 
> But, that doesn't sound like much fun either (hey, getting there is half the fun), so I may consider another option. What time Fri are you meeting up at Dothen, sounds like around 12.......? We are in no hurry. Let me get the map out and start thinking. I like Camping world, I need at least 3 hours to shop there though......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An "offical rally beverage", sounds interesting, I can't wait!
> 
> So, we looked and those "little red" wagon's (with pneumatic tires), and they are not cheap! I'm off to habor frieght for something....... If I have to build something, I want to make it look like an Outback camper wagon....... I wish we could bring our golf cart, I would be willing to cart folks to the beach for a nominal fee, say a beer, all day.. I can dream can't I?


I have a "Gloria" of my own. She does get a little testy when I don't follow the route that she has laid out for us.
That sarcastic "recalculating..." is kind of demeaning.

My suggestion is to keep her guessing as to your ultimate destination. Tell her y'all are going to Dothan, then tell her y'all are going to Topsail!

When y'all get there, Billy (Jamabalaya) and I will be waiting. We'll have a cold one ready for ya!

Dan


----------



## campingnut18

We used to pull ours with a lil red wagon with short sides. If you put the cooler in the middle and the beach chairs and boogie board on the sides and bungee it real tight, it works. I can't promise you it won't tip esp'ly if you're a wreckless bike driver.









Here's a really small pic of Lamar pulling it but it might give you an idea:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9557

We purchased one of those child carrier pull behind carts recently from a flea market. It's pretty battered but I think it will get the job done. The PVC wagon looks like it is the bomb!!









Can't wait.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey if someone can come up with a dually version of this beach wagon thing, we can double up on em..........SWEET! I know what I'm doing this weekend......


----------



## Crawfish

having_fun said:


> We're coming down from Guntersville (we have a monthly site now, that we love BTW). I-59 to Birmingham seems to be the best route (right now), then I65 to just south of Montgomery, then off some small roads and I'll let Gloria (the GPS) tell me how to get there. I like to approach from the east to avoid the Destin traffic, which makes my choice an odd route. I have to really be forcefull with Gloria to make her do my will on this one.


Clayton, sounds like you are planning on taking US 331 off of I-65. I don't know if you have been that way are not but it is two lane all the way on 331. If you take US 231 out of Montgomery to Dothan it is 4 lane all the way. You might make better time that way. Just an idea. Yea, we plan on leaving Camping World around noon. Come on down and join us. My GPS is named Mable. If I know where I am, I will drive her crazy making, according to her, wrong turns. I get a kick out of it. Yea, I think you will like the official rally drink. It is soooooo good.

Gordon, Margaret might have me making one of those PVC wagons. I can get my son to pull it down to the beach.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Ooooooooooooooooo I have something new....once the "Rally beverages" are made I have a new mixing blender with a detachable one gallon top that is a cooler that has a pour valve on it. I make the beverage, pour it over to the cooler and carry around "rally beverage" SWEET!!!! Always cold, smooth, and creamy........we will also be handing this out to folks as they arrive Saturday...gonna need help with that......

Our GPS's name is "whatha" as is "what the hell it is telling us to do?"


----------



## mike

We will probably be coming in late on Sat so save a little rally drink for the late arrivals. We are really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## zoomzoom8

mike said:


> We will probably be coming in late on Sat so save a little rally drink for the late arrivals. We are really looking forward to this trip.


Oh, don't you worry.........there is always "rally beverage" somewhere at TopSail while we are there.........









I am tempted to put the brew ingredients on the rally website so that we can have others making it as well......This year, I don't think it would be fair to enter it in the "Golden Blender" award contest...for two years it has been the run away rally drink of choice....so, it may just be served as a gauge to which all the others are judged.....







....not that I'm biased.......







......BTW.......I figured out how to do it with chocolate.......oh my.........

Holy cow......almost 21000 views of this thread.......WOW.......


----------



## campingnut18

i say put it up on the web site gordon.
we need people to bring some of that stuff.
im buying as much as i can but man ill run out by tuesday im sure.

mike dont worry ..like gordon said someone is always making some drink.
last year we started making mixed drinks around 8am one morning.









i cant wait for that first drink on saturday... im in around 3pm... hint..hint.

lamar


----------



## Outback DeLand

Side List
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans 
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake









Finger Food and Drink list:
Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
Outback DeLand- Devilled Eggs

Can you please have some 3XL and 2XL (for real men) available in the t-shirts?!

Thanks!
Mike and Anita


----------



## zoomzoom8

The Schedule of Events has been updated.

Additonally, although it is against my better judgement, I have posted the ingredients for the two time "Golden Blender" award winning (in my mind) "Official Beverage of the SE Summer Rally." Give it a shot.....often imitated, but never duplicated..........

Just follow the link to "Official Summer Rally Beverage" at the top of any of the pages on the 2008 Rally Website.


----------



## 3LEES

Update:
*Meet and Greet*
*Saturday June 14, 2008*​*Finger Food and Drink list:*
Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs


----------



## zoomzoom8

Guest List Updated


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

WOOHOO!!!! My flamingos came today, 10 and counting! I'm gonna be sooooo tackey! Can't wait to see you all again.

Margaret


----------



## 3LEES

Mrs Crawfish said:


> WOOHOO!!!! My flamingos came today, 10 and counting! I'm gonna be sooooo tackey! Can't wait to see you all again.
> 
> Margaret


I'm envious!

Sherry won't let me buy anymore flamingos....









But I have other plans.....


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> WOOHOO!!!! My flamingos came today, 10 and counting! I'm gonna be sooooo tackey! Can't wait to see you all again.
> 
> Margaret


I'm envious!

Sherry won't let me buy anymore flamingos....









But I have other plans.....








[/quote]

Hey Dan, if you don't tell Margaret, I will let you borrow some of hers.
















Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

I went to Bush Gardens this past weekend and got a picture of how you should get more flamingos for your campsite. 
They did it the old fashioned way.... (scroll down)​.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Makin Flamingos*​


----------



## having_fun

That is what the plastic one's are going to be doing after some mid-night repositioning









I don't think there is anyway we can meet you all down in Dothan by 12:00. I have to go from home to the campsite to pick up the camper and all, and we don't want to be in a big hurry, I'm more likely to forget things when I'm hurry. It would be fun though. We're going to have everything packed up and ready, but those last minute things add up.

We're in the "get there before dark" mode, but after playing with some settings on the GPS, she's now telling me to go through Dothan so I probably will go that way. From the map, it looks like I'll be going right by Camping world, but it will (hopefully) be around 3:00, even 4:00.

So now I know how I can really contribute, bring ingredients for the official beverage, and hope someone will mix it up


----------



## zoomzoom8

24 !!!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

Hey Gordon:

Silly question, we tried to print the list from the quest list website you know just because it has names and cell #'s for the trip but most of the pages are blank. Am I printing wrong? I know we'll have a super nice brochure when we get there but just trying to get ahead for the road trip caravan.

Can't wait.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> Hey Gordon:
> 
> Silly question, we tried to print the list from the quest list website you know just because it has names and cell #'s for the trip but most of the pages are blank. Am I printing wrong? I know we'll have a super nice brochure when we get there but just trying to get ahead for the road trip caravan.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Carmen


The programmer that did the rally site did a lame job....easiest way to get around it is do a copy and paste into something like Word or a text editor. It should keep the formating that way as well.


----------



## mike

zoomzoom8 said:


> Guest List Updated


what's the password/login info? Please.


----------



## zoomzoom8

mike said:


> Guest List Updated


what's the password/login info? Please.
[/quote]

I'll PM you


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Having Fun and others,
We also are in the "make it before dark" (or is that midnight?) mode.
I hope they keep the new gate open till late.
We plan to be ready Friday and leave early Sat AM, but getting Brian, two dogs and a bird going, even if the camper is ready, is not fast!
See everyone Sat PM sometime, seems Camping World in Dothan always takes a while. Also, I am driving about 60 to save fuel (getting about 10 mpg towing) it drops quickly as we speed up!
(Look for palm trees and some other tacky decorations.)

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

outbackgeorgia said:


> Having Fun and others,
> We also are in the "make it before dark" (or is that midnight?) mode.
> I hope they keep the new gate open till late.
> We plan to be ready Friday and leave early Sat AM, but getting Brian, two dogs and a bird going, even if the camper is ready, is not fast!
> See everyone Sat PM sometime, seems Camping World in Dothan always takes a while. Also, I am driving about 60 to save fuel (getting about 10 mpg towing) it drops quickly as we speed up!
> (Look for palm trees and some other tacky decorations.)
> 
> Dave


I'm beginning to think you like setting up in the dark!


----------



## webeopelas

Has there been an agreement for the FRS channel? I guess I can put mine on "scan" or try 11 since I saw that earlier.

Plan on being in Dothan Sat Morning. Hopefully see you at the Camping World.


----------



## having_fun

Yea, the channel needs to be decided and posted on the rally site. I'm going with 11 if no one else chimes in with a different preference. Notice I said make it there before dark, not set up before dark...


----------



## Reverie

By acclimation the Channels are:

17 

and

11

17 is the primary and 11 is the "go-to" channel if 17 is otherwise busy.

Over and out,

Reverie


----------



## Five Outbackers

Hello Everyone

I am sorry to say due to health problems which has lead to some money problems. My wife and I have decided not to make the trip to topsail. I have site 144 from the 14th to the 21st. I will keep it until the end of May in hope that another Outbacker will be able to go. I am not sure how to transfer the site to someone else it they want it I will need help with that. PM me if you are interested.

Ken


----------



## zoomzoom8

Ken,

Sorry to hear that, but totally understand. You will be with us in spirit and we will all lift a Official Rally Beverage to you and yours! I have no doubts we can find a new owner for your site. Thanks for hanging onto it.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Ken,

Sorry to hear that, but totally understand. You will be with us in spirit and we will all lift a Official Rally Beverage to you and yours! I have no doubts we can find a new owner for your site. Thanks for hanging onto it.


----------



## zoomzoom8

OOPS....double post.....

OK boys and girls,

Site 144 is 4 sale from 6/14-6/21

If you know someone on the fence about going, spots are impossible to get. This is a prime corner spot. Let's help Ken and company out.


----------



## mike

i should have waited to pick a spot, that is a nice spot and after the first night we will be moving into another spot. but on the other hand we should have committed along time ago and picked a spot. can i write spot anymore times? spot, Sorry u wont be able to make it. Look forward to meeting u next year.


----------



## mike

What do the powers that be feel about adding a thread about the open spot as some who may not have considered going may think twice and take the spot? just an idea.


----------



## perry6217

zoomzoom8 said:


> Guest List Updated


what's the password/login info? Please.
[/quote]

I'll PM you
[/quote]

Can you send it to me as well? Thanks.


----------



## zoomzoom8

dylan said:


> Guest List Updated


what's the password/login info? Please.
[/quote]

I'll PM you
[/quote]

Can you send it to me as well? Thanks.
[/quote]

Done......


----------



## zoomzoom8

am I the only one that is having a really long wait before a post shows up and then it double posts??? Can you not nuke a post you made?


----------



## NobleEagle

zoomzoom8 said:


> am I the only one that is having a really long wait before a post shows up and then it double posts??? Can you not nuke a post you made?


It's NOT you. The server is very slow tonight and I think the only people that can nuke a post is a moderator or the captain of this ship


----------



## 3LEES

Five Outbackers said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am sorry to say due to health problems which has lead to some money problems. My wife and I have decided not to make the trip to topsail. I have site 144 from the 14th to the 21st. I will keep it until the end of May in hope that another Outbacker will be able to go. I am not sure how to transfer the site to someone else it they want it I will need help with that. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> Ken


Hey Ken and Kelly,

Sorry y'all can't make the rally. We were looking forward to hooking up with you again. It's been a long time since Rock Crusher Canyon.
We hope that your health troubles are behind you now. Maybe you can make the next rally!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!! 23 !!!


----------



## campingnut18

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! 23 !!!


OMG!! It's time to start packing 'cause you know the kitchen sink doesn't go in the camper easily. Really now, we will have so much junk for this trip people might start calling us Sanford & Son (if you're old enuf to remember that).

I know there is a list of lists but just wanted to drop a reminder note for folks to not forget (or these are things that I would be likely to forget at least one of):

Hawaiian shirt/dress/coconut bra, etc for the potluck (the crazier, the better)
Light up thingies for kids bike parade
Walkie talkies
White Elephant $10 gift
Kite
Sunscreen, umbrella, and more sunscreen (Gordon/Angela definitely for you) No one should get the lobster award.
























Are we there yet?

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! 23 !!!


OMG!! It's time to start packing 'cause you know the kitchen sink doesn't go in the camper easily. Really now, we will have so much junk for this trip people might start calling us Sanford & Son (if you're old enuf to remember that).

I know there is a list of lists but just wanted to drop a reminder note for folks to not forget (or these are things that I would be likely to forget at least one of):
*Sunscreen, umbrella, and more sunscreen (Gordon/Angela definitely for you) No one should get the lobster award.*
























Are we there yet?

Carmen








[/quote]

This is one item I have learned to put on before you go to the beach. The last time I was on the beach, back in April, it was cloudy and I didn't think I would need sunscreen. *Wrong!* I got roasted. I will make sure I am wearing it next time.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Guest List Updated


----------



## zoomzoom8

22 !!!!


----------



## campingnut18

zoomzoom8 said:


> 22 !!!!


*===============================================================*
Okay, boys and girls. I talked with *Southern Star Dolphin Cruises *(yes again) and have a few more details and maybe even repeated data:

*Food*: the boat offers a hot dog, chips & drink for $4.50 
. (since this is dinner time and some of us might let an early dinner get passed us)
. The Lucky Snapper is right there where we catch the boat and is very good by the way
*Time:* 6-8pm - 2hour cruise
*Music:* they have island music. kids can feed the seagulls and drive the boat! {watch out}
*Coolers*: can be brought on board but should be small
*Rates:* ***this time Karen quoted me different rates so we will need to confirm Adults $22 Kid $11
*Timing/Payment:* We will need to call ahead to reserve our time since we are such a large group 
Payment is due on Monday so everyone will need to have confirmed signup and pay Lamar by then

http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/

*===============================================================*

Since we're talking about spending big $$ and events, is anyone interested in going to *The Track*

"Leave open for any day (possible rainy or cloudy day). In Destin, there is a fun park called THE TRACK. They said that if we have a group of 20+ that tickets can be purchased for $15/person for 2 hours of unlimited rides as long as the group comes in by 6pm (this excludes the Slick Track for the older kids but for $20/person, that can also be included. OR as a group, we can buy ride tickets for Buy 1, Get 1 Free. So, if anyone is interested, shout out. If you've ever been to this ride park, $15 is nothing within an hour. It's just a thought. We can make this a tentative / last minute event."

Here's the link: http://www.destintrack.com/

Just thought this was worth a re-post.

C-


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Carmen,

Brian and I will certainly be going to The Track again, great fun!

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

21 !!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Now that the rally brochure is in the hands of the printer, I have started to get things for the rally prepared for my family.

I made a sign to display at our campsite:










I also finished and test drove my bike with the trailer attached. I loaded it with most everything we would haul to the beach, and it performed flawlessly.

Here is a pic of the rig and a closeup of my hitch. No WD hitch needed...







:



















Now I need to wax the camper and the TV. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ARzark

We sure are bummed that we won't be able to make the rally. I have never been to Topsail before.....

Until this week!!

Out of nowhere we were able to get this past week off, so we quickly changed the reservation, pulled the kids out of school (shame on us!) and spent 
6 wonderful nights at Topsail. Just got back this evening.

Of course it would have been much better if there were 40+ other Outbackers there, but we sure did enjoy ourselves. If you have never been to Topsail before
I can tell you that you are in for a treat! We had perfect weather














and a perfectly, wonderful, relaxing and stress free time















Well, except for the $151.50 tank of diesel on the way home.









Enjoy the rally everyone! Wish we could have made the dates work. But hey, there's always next year!! See you then!!

Jeff & Tracey


----------



## 3LEES

That is great Jeff! You got to see what Topsail is all about and why we Southeasterners point to this rally each year. Topsail Hill Preserve is listed as one of America's best campgrounds and they live up to their billing.

Hopefully you and your family can make next year's rally. Watch for the posting listing the 2009 rally dates sometime after the 2008 rally. We usually start booking sites 11 months before the rally dates to ensure we get the sites we want.

See ya at the beach next year!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

19 !!!


----------



## Crawfish

ARzark said:


> We sure are bummed that we won't be able to make the rally. I have never been to Topsail before.....
> 
> Until this week!!
> 
> Out of nowhere we were able to get this past week off, so we quickly changed the reservation, pulled the kids out of school (shame on us!) and spent
> 6 wonderful nights at Topsail. Just got back this evening.
> 
> Of course it would have been much better if there were 40+ other Outbackers there, but we sure did enjoy ourselves. If you have never been to Topsail before
> I can tell you that you are in for a treat! We had perfect weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a perfectly, wonderful, relaxing and stress free time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for the $151.50 tank of diesel on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rally everyone! Wish we could have made the dates work. But hey, there's always next year!! See you then!!
> 
> Jeff & Tracey


Jeff, you could not have picked a better week than last week for Topsail.







The weather was perfect. I have talked to a lot of people who have camped at Topsail at least one time and they all were like you. They all love the place. Topsail is one special place. Glad to hear you and your family had a great time. Next year we want to see you at the rally.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

we checked back with the Southern Star boat trip.
and the rates are correct _(which have improved from earlier)_

$22.00 for adults/ seniors
$11.00 for kids

we are booked for the Wednesday June 18 from 6-8pm.
we must have the money in my hands no later than monday morning at 11am.
so see me monday am to pay in cash.
she asked how many will want hot dogs, chips, & drink on-board for $4.50 (just approx)?

thanks, lamar


----------



## having_fun

campingnut18 said:


> 22 !!!!


*===============================================================*
Okay, boys and girls. I talked with *Southern Star Dolphin Cruises *(yes again) and have a few more details and maybe even repeated data:

*Food*: the boat offers a hot dog, chips & drink for $4.50 
. (since this is dinner time and some of us might let an early dinner get passed us)
. The Lucky Snapper is right there where we catch the boat and is very good by the way
*Time:* 6-8pm - 2hour cruise
*Music:* they have island music. kids can feed the seagulls and drive the boat! {watch out}
*Coolers*: can be brought on board but should be small
*Rates:* ***this time Karen quoted me different rates so we will need to confirm Adults $22 Kid $11
*Timing/Payment:* We will need to call ahead to reserve our time since we are such a large group 
Payment is due on Monday so everyone will need to have confirmed signup and pay Lamar by then

http://www.dolphin-sstar.com/

*===============================================================*

Since we're talking about spending big $$ and events, is anyone interested in going to *The Track*

"Leave open for any day (possible rainy or cloudy day). In Destin, there is a fun park called THE TRACK. They said that if we have a group of 20+ that tickets can be purchased for $15/person for 2 hours of unlimited rides as long as the group comes in by 6pm (this excludes the Slick Track for the older kids but for $20/person, that can also be included. OR as a group, we can buy ride tickets for Buy 1, Get 1 Free. So, if anyone is interested, shout out. If you've ever been to this ride park, $15 is nothing within an hour. It's just a thought. We can make this a tentative / last minute event."

Here's the link: http://www.destintrack.com/

Just thought this was worth a re-post.

C-








[/quote]

Count us in, we certianly go at some point anyway and those are good prices/deals.


----------



## mountainlady56

hi


----------



## zoomzoom8

18 !!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

As we crank down to the final countdown there are a few things I need to throw out there for the "first rally" newbies..............

*Remember, this is your vacation, you are free to do a little or as much as you'd like with the group. Above all, have a good time.

*White Elephant - This is like a Chinese auction. If you care to be a part of it bring a wrapped or bagged gift ($10 or less in value), preferably camping related. If each person in your family wishes to partake, each brings a gift. Normally it's just the adults.

*The only thing you need to make sure you cover (other than sunscreen and sunburn relief) is the cost of the boat cruise and the pot luck. The pot luck $ we will try to collect at the meet and greet on Saturday night. If you can't make it to the meet and greet, you can pay the day of the event. We will hand out tickets (or armbands) to each family member you pay for. Lamar (Campingnut) MUST have the boat cruise money by Monday early to reserve the boat for us. Easiest way is just stick the $'s you need for each event in an envelope and just hand em over when you get to TopSail. Things like "The Track" and museums and such are pay as you go.

*Most places (not all) only take cash. Although most have cash machines on site. Make sure you're covered.

*Clean your A/C filter - Your A/C will work much better.

*Remember to bring those walkie talkies and batteries.

*There is a laundromat in the park - bring quarters.

*Remember the different contest's this week that your peers will be judging.

*If you have a mod you want to try to do this week, this is the best chance to have tons of help avaiable and Tommy brings everything you could possibly need to help with the project. We have engineers, electricians, plumbers, etc., willing to help where they can.

*STAY HYDRATED.....you'll feel so much better

*The camp store has limited supplies....but it'll cover you for basics in a pinch. They have ice as well.

*Pets are NOT allowed on the beach.

I'm sure other things will come to me over the next 18 days !!!!! sorry......lost my mind a moment there.....so just keep an eye out here and on the rally site. To the others that have been there, feel free to chime in.

Zoom


----------



## campingnut18

zoomzoom8 said:


> As we crank down to the final countdown there are a few things I need to throw out there for the "first rally" newbies..............
> 
> *Remember, this is your vacation, you are free to do a little or as much as you'd like with the group. Above all, have a good time.
> 
> *White Elephant - This is like a Chinese auction. If you care to be a part of it bring a wrapped or bagged gift ($10 or less in value), preferably camping related. If each person in your family wishes to partake, each brings a gift. Normally it's just the adults.
> 
> *The only thing you need to make sure you cover (other than sunscreen and sunburn relief) is the cost of the boat cruise and the pot luck. The pot luck $ we will try to collect at the meet and greet on Saturday night. If you can't make it to the meet and greet, you can pay the day of the event. We will hand out tickets (or armbands) to each family member you pay for. Lamar (Campingnut) MUST have the boat cruise money by Monday early to reserve the boat for us. Easiest way is just stick the $'s you need for each event in an envelope and just hand em over when yoy get to TopSail. Things like "The Track" and museums and such are pay as you go.
> 
> *Most places (not all) only take cash. Although most have cash machines on site. Make sure you're covered.
> 
> *Clean your A/C filter - Your A/C will work much better.
> 
> *Remember to bring those walkie talkies and batteries.
> 
> *There is a laundromat in the park - bring quarters.
> 
> *Remember the different contest's this week that your peers will be judging.
> 
> *If you have a mod you want to try to do this week, this is the best chance to have tons of help avaiable and Tommy brings everything you could possibly need to help with the project. We have engineers, electricians, plumbers, etc., willing to help where they can.
> 
> *STAY HYDRATED.....you'll feel so much better
> 
> *The camp store has limited supplies....but it'll cover you for basics in a pinch. They have ice as well.
> 
> *Pets are NOT allowed on the beach.
> 
> I'm sure other things will come to me over the next 18 days !!!!! sorry......lost my mind a moment there.....so just keep an eye out here and on the rally site. To the others that have been there, feel free to chime in.
> 
> Zoom


Add-on for newbie list:

*Bring the bikes! The beach is a good walk and it's pretty hot. The tram does run regularly but not after 7pm so if you wanna stroll on the beach after dinner or dark -- or act like one of us crazies chasing lil' crabs and younguns with a flashlight in the dark, bring ye bike.

C-


----------



## Crawfish

Most everyone will be getting off of I-10 at DeFuniak Springs and pick up US 331 south down to US 98. This is about a 30 -35 mile stretch of road that is two lane. It is a verry good road and wider than most two lanes, but it is always busy with traffic. So just take your time, don't get in a big hurry. After you get on US 331, you will hit a small town about half way called Freeport. Use to, you would have to go through the town but they have now completed a new road that takes you around Freeport. Makes it much easier. Once you get through Freeport you are only about 15 miles from US 98. Before you reach US 98 you will be crossing the bay bridge. There are two bridges. Right before you get onto the second bridge the road is a little wavy. By that I mean, you will feel like you are being tossed around, up and down, but it is not bad at all. I just wanted to give you a heads up and not let it be a surprise to you. When you dead end to US 98 you will take a right and travel 6 miles and Hwy 30A will be on your left. You will approach a traffic light and there will be a Chevron station on your left and you will see signs for Topsail at the intersection. The gate for Topsail's main entrance is in the process of changing but I will let everyone know which gate to turn into before the rally. Once you turn onto 30A start looking for the gate. It will be on your right about a quarter mile after you turn.

Everybody be safe and drive defensively because we want everyone to arrive at Topsail, have a great time, and then get back home *safely*.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

On a different note.........

So, we picked up the trailer for the toad this weekend (what a lovely trip to Birmingham). Installed all the hardware, wired the TV and practiced getting on and off in the driveway (my neighbors love me).......I do the first real test tow to Barber Motor Sports Park next weekend...then the big TopSail tow the following week....can't wait !!!

I'm hoping my spot is deep enough to park this behind "Casa de Zoom" at TopSail


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, can you see the trailer in the rear view mirrors?







It's cute.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Can't see squat except the very outside of the wheel wells. That's what camera's are for........thank goodness.


----------



## Crawfish

Oh yea, forgot about the camera.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

zoomzoom8 said:


> *Remember the different contest's this week that your peers will be judging.


OK what did i miss?


----------



## zoomzoom8

I'm soooooooo upset.....JK

go here: Listed at the top by the 5/14 date

Schedule of Events


----------



## oshields

include us for the track and boat. not sure if we responded yet. can't wait. take care.

O


----------



## oshields

please include us for the track and boat. not sure if we responded yet. sydney might be with us so count as 5. can't wait. take care.

O


----------



## 3LEES

Another item to remember to bring....a kite!
We will be flying kites at the beach on Tuesday (or any other day for that matter).

Also, for those who like fishing...

There are several fresh water lakes in the area with bass and bluegill in them. Fishing is permitted (no boats allowed), but the State of Florida requires a freshwater license for anyone over 16 years of age. Licenses can be obtained at most bait and tackle shops. Walmart and Bass Pro Shops also handle licensing.

No license is required for those fishing from the beach or those who might want to go deep sea fishing.

So bring 'dem fishin' poles!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

17 !!!


----------



## Reverie

Another item for the list:

Bring your collapsible awnings. We have a nice 10'x10' with zip-in sides. We lug it to the beach and along with about two dozen of our closest friends and about as many total strangers, we lash them together into a giant "Outbackers Beach House".










This was early one morning. By the afternoon we had about eight of us lashed together. All you need to add are the cold drinks, snoozing Outbackers lounging in their chairs, and you have a day to remember!

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Nick, I though I would add this picture of last year's rally after a few more Outbacker's set up there easy-up's with the Outback flag flying.










Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOW !! Look how white that sand is.........or is that Nick???.....


----------



## fl_diesel

Does anyone else scuba dive? I was thinking of bringing my tanks and do a walk in dive.


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOW !! Look how white that sand is.........or is that Nick???.....


Who got sunburned last year.....twice?!?!?


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> WOW !! Look how white that sand is.........or is that Nick???.....


Who got sunburned last year.....twice?!?!?








[/quote]


----------



## webeopelas

Looking at where to stay on the trip down Fri. Can't leave until about noon so will get just north of Atlanta.

Anybody know a good campground? I found one called Jones RV in Norcross, GA. Website looks nice, but the satellite picture looks more like a mobile home park than RV resort.

Could push it longer if we need to, but there doesnt seem to be many campsites just south of Atlanta.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zoomzoom8

McKinney is very nice and north of Atlanta. It's a state corp of engineers park, but they take reservations through the reserve america web site (just like topsail). Water and power. Just get a big enough site for your rig. Just down the street from there, Redtop is nice as well, but very tight in places. Reserve through the GA state parks web site. Water and power also.


----------



## webeopelas

zoomzoom8 said:


> McKinney is very nice and north of Atlanta. It's a state corp of engineers park, but they take reservations through the reserve america web site (just like topsail). Water and power. Just get a big enough site for your rig. Just down the street from there, Redtop is nice as well, but very tight in places. Reserve through the GA state parks web site. Water and power also.


Thanks, but that seems a bit off the beaten path when I will be pulling in around 10pm. I will be coming down 85 so going to the other side of Atlanta seems a bit far.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Ahhhhhh, I missed how you were coming in....let me re-eval........


----------



## mountainlady56

webeopelas said:


> Thanks, but that seems a bit off the beaten path when I will be pulling in around 10pm. I will be coming down 85 so going to the other side of Atlanta seems a bit far.


Hi. 
If you'll be coming in that late, the nights are still pretty cool, here in Ellijay, and the Walmart parking lot has a corner set aside (I guess, as it's always full!!) for truckers and campers. I imagine on the I-85 side, (I'm off the I-575 side) that would hold true, as well. I looked in the past for CGs in the Douglasville area, and the closest thing I found to something being "suitable", ie safe, was at Carrollton, at the state park, there. You got the right idea about Jones RV park, it IS basically a mobile home park, as are others along I-85. I checked out one at Palmetto, and found it to be the same, just below Atlanta. If you decide to Walmart it, there's a nice well-lit one in Newnan, GA. Just take the exit where Home Depot is on the left (first Newnan exit from the North), take a left, and it will be on the right. It's a little ways from the interstate, and will be fairly quiet, that time of night. Newnan has a great police force, and it's safe. Otherwise, you might want to get a hotel, just for the night.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> McKinney is very nice and north of Atlanta. It's a state corp of engineers park, but they take reservations through the reserve america web site (just like topsail). Water and power. Just get a big enough site for your rig. Just down the street from there, Redtop is nice as well, but very tight in places. Reserve through the GA state parks web site. Water and power also.


The Lake Allatoona campgrounds are Federal COE, not State. Reservations can be made at either ReseveAmerica or Recreation.gov.
Glad you keep directing everyone to McKinney.....it keeps the best campground, Victoria, less crowded.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

hi phil. bad thing is there is not many campgrounds on I-85 north of atl. 
you will have to stop in north ga or drive a little south of atl to fine a campground.

i hope someone here can give you a safe place to stay the night.

lamar


----------



## Reverie

Interstate 85 north of Atlanta is pretty much barren of campgrounds. The reason for this is (I think) that part of the Interstate passes through some very pretty land, particularly to the West. Most people want to head over to the mountains and they are only a few miles away. You can try camping at Country Boy's RV in Commerce (about an hour north just off I 85.

You might consider just pressing on to Atlanta if you make good time and hook up with us early the next morning for our annual "Conga Line for Destin". Let me know if you are interested.

Reverie


----------



## webeopelas

Reverie said:


> Interstate 85 north of Atlanta is pretty much barren of campgrounds. The reason for this is (I think) that part of the Interstate passes through some very pretty land, particularly to the West. Most people want to head over to the mountains and they are only a few miles away. You can try camping at Country Boy's RV in Commerce (about an hour north just off I 85.
> 
> You might consider just pressing on to Atlanta if you make good time and hook up with us early the next morning for our annual "Conga Line for Destin". Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Reverie


Would this be the infamous McDonalds grouping? Prevish Gang mentioned it and it is nominally in our plans. Would the Pilot truck stop in Newnan be far from the gathering point?

If it cools off to 75 or less at night that time of year, we are really leaning towards the truck stop.


----------



## Reverie

I do believe that it is one and the same. I suspect it will be fairly warm but manageable, so a truck stop or Wally-World could work.

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

Reverie said:


> Interstate 85 north of Atlanta is pretty much barren of campgrounds. The reason for this is (I think) that part of the Interstate passes through some very pretty land, particularly to the West. Most people want to head over to the mountains and they are only a few miles away. You can try camping at Country Boy's RV in Commerce (about an hour north just off I 85.
> 
> You might consider just pressing on to Atlanta if you make good time and hook up with us early the next morning for our annual "Conga Line for Destin". Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Reverie


Nick,
A review on this site said that Country Boy's was closed as of April 2008. I guess this option is closed to us. If it is more than mid 60's at night, we might have to either bring the generator for a Wal mart experience, or get a hotel for the night. After 10-12 hours on the road, I will be needing a cool place to rest. If anyone else has any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated. We will be joining up with you in Newnan for the Conga Line. See you at McDonalds at 8am

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

For those of you coming down I-85, I had forgotten about a place in LaGrange, GA, not too far below Newnan, on I-85. Here is a link to the site. I have seen this CG, myself, and it's grassed, clean, and there's a restaurant on the premises, depending upon what time you get there. It's a family-owned CG, and I was going to stay there to visit with some friends, nearby. Hope this helps: http://www.hoofers.com/
See you all at Topsail!! I'll be staying in Destin, the 16th-19th or 20th, depending on what time the closing on my property in Thomasville, GA is, on Friday. I HAVE to be there!! It's not all the time a girl gets a big check on her birthday!!








It will be me, Jimmy and his half-sister, Christy (31). Looking forward to seeing everyone!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Darlene, you were not getting this campground confused with Potterys Campgrounds on the reviews were you. One review for Pottery's said they were closed.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Darlene, you were not getting this campground confused with Potterys Campgrounds on the reviews were you. One review for Pottery's said they were closed.
> 
> Leon


No, Leon.
This is Hoofer's http://www.hoofers.com/. I called the number on the website, and it has a recording, that their office hours are like 8A - 5 P, and they don't take reservations, except for when they're having special events, that there's always plenty of parking space, other than those times. I checked the concert schedule, and it seems like it's an early spring, then fall kinda thing. If anyone's interested, call during the office hours. It's a nice, quiet area, off the interstate, but not far, and well-kept (or was when I last saw it). I've not heard of any negative reviews on this CG. I ended up not carrying the camper when I visited my friends in LaGrange, but we ate lunch in their restaurant (country cooking buffet), and I saw the CG. It looked really clean and is an open field with young trees. I would recommend it, especially for an overnighter.
Darlene


----------



## having_fun

prevish gang said:


> Interstate 85 north of Atlanta is pretty much barren of campgrounds. The reason for this is (I think) that part of the Interstate passes through some very pretty land, particularly to the West. Most people want to head over to the mountains and they are only a few miles away. You can try camping at Country Boy's RV in Commerce (about an hour north just off I 85.
> 
> You might consider just pressing on to Atlanta if you make good time and hook up with us early the next morning for our annual "Conga Line for Destin". Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Reverie


Nick,
A review on this site said that Country Boy's was closed as of April 2008. I guess this option is closed to us. If it is more than mid 60's at night, we might have to either bring the generator for a Wal mart experience, or get a hotel for the night. After 10-12 hours on the road, I will be needing a cool place to rest. If anyone else has any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated. We will be joining up with you in Newnan for the Conga Line. See you at McDonalds at 8am

Darlene
[/quote]

I'd call Country Boys at (706) 335-5535 to make sure they are closed. We stayed there just a few months ago. they were adding on. Its fine for an overnighter, they have a bunch of pull throughts for the late arrivals away from the nicer area. We just pull in, hook-up, and pay in the morning. Many times I have just sliped a 20 under the door and left.


----------



## Reverie

It is really interesting how many campgrounds seem to exist every direction from Atlanta EXCEPT the busiest highway. If nothing else, there are campgrounds in Acworth, Kennesaw, Marietta, and Cumming but all represent getting on at least one other major highway and I doubt that would be what you want.

We are really looking forward to meeting everyone at the start of the Conga Line. Please PM me for phone numbers and I can coordinate a time to join you.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Remember...for the most part, phone numbers are on the guest list.

16 !!!!!


----------



## freefaller25

I sure am glad I looked at my reservation confrimation!!! I forgot that I made my reservation early and so I could make it I had to book the 12th-21st. I intended to cancel the first two days and forgot...well...we just decided why do that? We will just arrive on the 12th! So all of you going early we'll be there! Who else is arriving early? I see on the "list" that Don & Sherry and Mike & Anita are. Anyone else?

Tony is out in the Outback right now working on another little MOD ...He is opening up the area under the bunks for sturage accessable from the front. He saw on the board. He also got the dishwasher in a couple months ago, so I can't wait to cook in the camper.









Dana


----------



## zoomzoom8

Leon and I will be there friday. I'll have to look at the guest list to see who else is in early.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Here ya go.......

10 mile, 2 pack - Walkie Talkie Radios at Camping World -29.99


----------



## goneflyfishin

zoomzoom8 said:


> *White Elephant - This is like a Chinese auction. If you care to be a part of it bring a wrapped or bagged gift ($10 or less in value), preferably camping related. If each person in your family wishes to partake, each brings a gift. Normally it's just the adults.


Just for fun (& also because we are completely clueless) can you all list some of the white elephant gifts from the past. You know, the good, the bad & even the ugly?









Much appreciated!


----------



## need2mellowout

fl_diesel said:


> Does anyone else scuba dive? I was thinking of bringing my tanks and do a walk in dive.


I'm up for a beach dive.

Glad you brought this up since I forgot that last year I regreted not bringing my gear. I don't have tanks but there's plenty of dive shops around to get a rental.


----------



## campingnut18

goneflyfishin said:


> *White Elephant - This is like a Chinese auction. If you care to be a part of it bring a wrapped or bagged gift ($10 or less in value), preferably camping related. If each person in your family wishes to partake, each brings a gift. Normally it's just the adults.


Just for fun (& also because we are completely clueless) can you all list some of the white elephant gifts from the past. You know, the good, the bad & even the ugly?









Much appreciated!
[/quote]

We brought a tin man last year (basically, he is a yard ornament - see below). Let's see there has been just about everything -- blankets, flashlights, funny dog house shoes, a camper expand/collapse broom, camper lights, collaspible trash cans, shovels/gadget knife things, organizers, shower bucket of items, tablecloths, beer koozie, beach towels, tiki torches, citronella .... Anything that you can imagine remotely related to camping. I'm thinking that flamingoes, tacky decor, or even a small cooler might be a big hit this year. And don't forget anything that can make us laugh. I think Tommy brought a huge battery in a garbage bag once (it was a $100 value but he paid nuttin). Hey, Gordon have you gotten a hula skirt this year for the potluck?

http://www.tinmanic.com/images/tinman1.jpg


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> Leon and I will be there friday. I'll have to look at the guest list to see who else is in early.....


Billy (Jambalaya) is arriving on the 7th! (I'm jealous)

We are arriving on the 12th.


----------



## fl_diesel

freefaller25 said:


> I sure am glad I looked at my reservation confrimation!!! I forgot that I made my reservation early and so I could make it I had to book the 12th-21st. I intended to cancel the first two days and forgot...well...we just decided why do that? We will just arrive on the 12th! So all of you going early we'll be there! Who else is arriving early? I see on the "list" that Don & Sherry and Mike & Anita are. Anyone else?
> 
> Tony is out in the Outback right now working on another little MOD ...He is opening up the area under the bunks for sturage accessable from the front. He saw on the board. He also got the dishwasher in a couple months ago, so I can't wait to cook in the camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana


Dana,

We will be there the 12th too!~


----------



## fl_diesel

need2mellowout said:


> Does anyone else scuba dive? I was thinking of bringing my tanks and do a walk in dive.


I'm up for a beach dive.

Glad you brought this up since I forgot that last year I regreted not bringing my gear. I don't have tanks but there's plenty of dive shops around to get a rental.
[/quote]

I'll bring my gear. I have access to two tanks that I will bring.


----------



## prevish gang

zoomzoom8 said:


> Here ya go.......
> 
> 10 mile, 2 pack - Walkie Talkie Radios at Camping World -29.99


12 mile radios on sale at Lowes right now. Just saw them in our sale paper for their father's day ad.

Also, Gordon, I forgot the password info to get to the guest list with the phone #'s. Can you email it to me, please?

Another note. We found a place to camp off 85 just north of Newnan. South Oaks Mobile home and Rv park. You drop in, find a spot, hook up and before you leave in the morning you put a check in the box for $25 along with your name and address. So this will put us in a great location to meet up with you guys on Sat am.

Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> I sure am glad I looked at my reservation confrimation!!! I forgot that I made my reservation early and so I could make it I had to book the 12th-21st. I intended to cancel the first two days and forgot...well...we just decided why do that? We will just arrive on the 12th! So all of you going early we'll be there! Who else is arriving early? I see on the "list" that Don & Sherry and Mike & Anita are. Anyone else?
> 
> Dana


Dana, like Gordon said, we will be coming down together from Dothan on Friday. Saturday morning I will be over to get me one of those great cups of coffee you will have made.









Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Crawfish said:


> I sure am glad I looked at my reservation confrimation!!! I forgot that I made my reservation early and so I could make it I had to book the 12th-21st. I intended to cancel the first two days and forgot...well...we just decided why do that? We will just arrive on the 12th! So all of you going early we'll be there! Who else is arriving early? I see on the "list" that Don & Sherry and Mike & Anita are. Anyone else?
> 
> Dana


Dana, like Gordon said, we will be coming down together from Dothan on Friday. Saturday morning I will be over to get me one of those great cups of coffee you will have made.









Leon








[/quote]

Yeah, Dana. You are the official coffee rally master. What type should we bring to help you out?


----------



## zoomzoom8

15 !!!


----------



## freefaller25

Leon- See you and Margaret bright & early...

Don- Bring your cup.









Jon- The kids will be so thrilled to hear that Dylan & Cameron will be there when they the same day as us!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

I haven't exactly been in a cave, but this is the first time I am hearing about the "Official Rally Coffee".....how have I missed out on this in the past, oh....three years???????????


----------



## fl_diesel

zoomzoom8 said:


> I haven't exactly been in a cave, but this is the first time I am hearing about the "Official Rally Coffee".....how have I missed out on this in the past, oh....three years???????????


This is a new edition, I think it started at the fall rally. Tony and Dana got a way cool all in one coffee, cappuccino, espresso, starbucks at your service machine. Although it takes an engineer to operate.


----------



## prevish gang

fl_diesel said:


> I haven't exactly been in a cave, but this is the first time I am hearing about the "Official Rally Coffee".....how have I missed out on this in the past, oh....three years???????????


This is a new edition, I think it started at the fall rally. Tony and Dana got a way cool all in one coffee, cappuccino, espresso, starbucks at your service machine. Although it takes an engineer to operate.
[/quote]

and cost a fortune, but is worth every penny!

Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

Yeah Gordon how did you miss that at the Fall Rally??? I was making cappuccinos with a baby on my hip for people.







We took it to the Spring 07 Rally with us, and then we went to Topsail (in March 07) and Leon & Margaret liked the coffee so much we brought it to the Fall 07 Rally. Now we have to bring it or we will be in bog trouble from everyone...just like if you didn't make the official cold beverages.









Jon- It doesn't take an engineer to operate it...just an engineer's wife.


----------



## campingnut18

Ron & Cathy are backing out for the fun in the sun at Topsail.

*CAMP SITE FOR SALE #153 
6/14 - 6/21 (Sat to Sat)*

Please PM us if you are interested.

C-


----------



## campingnut18

ATLANTA TRAFFIC ON WEEKENDS...

please..please dont go i-75/85 south through atlanta 
the next 3 weekends.
they start construction 9pm on fridays through sunday morning.

they are closing 4 lanes north and south.

please go 285 to by-pass all this.

need more info email me.

thanks, lamar


----------



## 3LEES

We see ya lookin' Eugene...get that site while ya can!


----------



## freefaller25

That Atlanta traffic sounds like a MESS!


----------



## 3LEES

I'm glad I only have to get through Orlando. And I plan on doing that very early on the 12th.

Orlando's morning rush is the pits...


----------



## Reverie

Arguably, Atlanta's traffic woes are no different than traffic I have encountered elsewhere. The thing is, the Atlanta metropolitan are encompasses 28 different counties and holds between 4.2 and 5.2 million people (depending upon who is counting). The growth of this area is phenomenal and nobody could have predicted how much growth would take place. Consequently, while it is fun to get big, it is almost impossible to comprehend what it looks like when that many people squeeze into a transportation system designed to hold maybe 75% of that number. Because the size of the area is vast, there is almost no way other than car to get around and reach everything. Couple that with the political polarity that exists between Atlanta - City (very Democrat, very liberal) and the surrounding areas (almost universally very Republican, very conservative) and it becomes very hard to get anything done on a regional level.

There is a single "Ring Road" around Atlanta - City, Interstate 285. Locally, it is referred to as "The Perimeter" and people identify themselves as either being "ITP" People (Inside-The-Perimeter) or "OTP" (Outside-The-Perimeter) People. Which is better? Depends. Are you ITP or OTP?

There has been a movement to build a dedicated highway to connect I-85 to I-75 North of I-285, locally called "The Northern Arc". They have tried for 30 years to build it and nobody has had the political muscle to make it happen. Until something of that design is built, traffic in and around Atlanta will be tough at times. Right now I advise everyone to steer clear of going through Atlanta, Inside The Perimeter because of a massive repaving project going on all Summer. Instead, use I285. If you are coming in on I75 South and want to continue on I75 South, go right on 285 (The Outer Loop). In fact if you are headed anywhere around Atlanta, coming in on I75 South, use 285 West. If you are arriving on I75 going north and you want to catch I75 going north on the other side of town, use the lanes (The Inner Loop) which heads west when you first get on 285. If you are arriving on I75 going north and you want to catch I20 East or I85 North, get on the Outer Loop until it intersects those highways.

Confused? Don't feel bad. There was once a pretty good Pitcher for the Atlanta Braves, from the Dominican Republic, named Pasquel Perez. One day he was supposed to start but he was nowhere to be found. Eventually he was found circling Atlanta on I285, having made a complete loop (all 64 miles of it) without ever figuring out where he was.

Well, did you feel like you just got your Saturday History lesson?

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

I second the coffee maker it was a big hit at the moonshine rally. The best part they were right across from us. And yes he can feed a baby and make cappuccino at the same time.
We really wish we could make this Rally keep us in mind for 09


----------



## zoomzoom8

12 !!!


----------



## campingnut18

we may have site 153 sold for the week.
outbackdeland will let me know soon.

lets just get it over gordon.. and leave for topsail today..

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

I'm all for leaving today,







but I think Margaret might get a little mad since she has to work.







That Billy will be down at Topsail next Saturday. I am soooo jealous.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I though we needed to bump the pot luck side list and the finger food for the Meet and Greet on Sat night that the early arrivals will be bringing back to the front since it is getting close to rally time.

*Pot Luck Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake

*Finger Food and Drink list:*

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> I though we needed to bump the pot luck side list and the finger food for the Meet and Greet on Sat night that the early arrivals will be bringing back to the front since it is getting close to rally time.
> 
> *Pot Luck Side List*
> Crawfish - Desert
> ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
> sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
> 3LEES - Baked ziti
> TONKA - Mustard tater salad
> NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
> Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
> Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
> sgalady - Desert
> Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
> webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
> sleecjr - pasta salad
> prevish gang- cowboy beans
> bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
> Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
> Fl_diesel - pigs in blanket
> 
> *Finger Food and Drink list:*
> 
> Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
> 3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
> Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
> Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> I though we needed to bump the pot luck side list and the finger food for the Meet and Greet on Sat night that the early arrivals will be bringing back to the front since it is getting close to rally time.
> 
> *Pot Luck Side List*
> Crawfish - Desert
> ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
> sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
> 3LEES - Baked ziti
> TONKA - Mustard tater salad
> NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
> Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
> Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
> sgalady - Desert
> Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
> webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
> sleecjr - pasta salad
> prevish gang- cowboy beans
> bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
> Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
> 
> *Finger Food and Drink list:*
> 
> Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
> 3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
> Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
> Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs


Leon, you do realize that that Anita's Butterfinger Cake is on a strict "need to eat" basis? The cooking team will need to take several core samples to ascertain its suitability for general consumption. It may be determined, after a significant number of samples are analyzed, that the cake may have to be sequestered in the cooking area for safety reasons.


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> I'm all for leaving today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think Margaret might get a little mad since she has to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Billy will be down at Topsail next Saturday. I am soooo jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Leon, you can always make a stealth day trip and join us at the donut hole for breakfast and perhaps even lunch.


----------



## Dean_P

Anyone Interested in Site 129 Sat Jun 14 2008 - Sat Jun 21 2008 (7 nights)
We are unable to attend. I am starting a new job on Jun. 9th and do not have vacation time.

Dean


----------



## 3LEES

Dean,
We are sorry you will not be able to make the rally. Sometimes things like work get in the way of our fun...









Keep us in mind for next year! Watch for details on next year's date.

Dan


----------



## Reverie

That last post reminds me that we need to bring our calendars so we can propose some dates for the 2009 rally.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

11 !!!!


----------



## mike

if the dates are similar to this year, meaning that it is the third week or later in june count us in for next year!!, if it is earlier the dw will still be teaching as chicago does not get out of school until 6/12


----------



## Wolfpackers

zoomzoom8 said:


> Things to keep in mind as you start you trip list.........
> 
> Contests include (but not limited to....) - voted on by your peers - awarded at the end of the week.
> 
> *Golden Blender - Best mixed drink - probably the most coveted and sought after award.......;0)
> *Tackiest Site - Start gathering those pink flamingo's now
> *Favorite Appetizer - You guessed it
> *Favorite Dessert - You guessed again
> *Spirit Award - Given to the family that through no fault of their own has shown above and beyond tons and tons of Outbackers Rally Spirit this trip (this is the hardest to judge......).
> *OOPS!! Award - My oh my you've done something this week (not necessarily good) that will go down in SE Summer Rally History and be talked about for years to come.
> *Favorite Night Lights - Get those extension cords and breaker boxes out of the garage...."We need more power captain..."
> *Lobster Award - Trust me - you really don't want this one........it's for the worst sunburn
> 
> We are also talking about things to do for you folks that aren't in to lobster burns at the beach.......these are early to mid day activities (usually small groups) that you can do (or teach) at your shaded/fanned site that you would like to share your time doing with others. For adults and chitlins......crafts, how to's, card games, food prep, mods, etc. We'd like to get four (4) afternoons covered. If you have some crazy talent that you'd like to share for the afternoon one day, please speak up.
> 
> HELP!!......we still need your help with donations for awards and such. Camping/Camper related...gift cards, actual merchandise.


What ? No prize for longest distance traveled or longest time taken to get to the rally? What's up with this ? I lay claim to them, I think.

We left for Topsail on May 12, just took a detour out I-40 to Williams, AZ and turned north to the Grand Canyon (north & south rims), Zion Canyon, Best Friends animal sanctuary, Lee's Ferry, Bryce Canyon, Capitol Reef, Arches, and plan to visit Canyonlands, Dead Horse Point, Mesa Verde, 4 corners, Million $$ highway before hitting I-40 for the final "long" leg of the trip to Topsail. We've logged about 3500 miles so far, about 2600 on the Outback.

We're gonna need a week to kick back and recover from the adventures! Looking forward to seeing everyone that was at the fall rally and meeting the ones that weren't.

See ya at THSP
Brent & Ava


----------



## mike

Just a quick question, maybe i should post this seperately, one of the advise points is to clean the ac filter. How/where is the filter?


----------



## campingnut18

mike the ac filters are on the bottom of the ac unit s on the inside of the camper.
they have two that will slide to one side. wash them and slide back in.
they get very dirty.

now Wolfpackers i want to see all the photos of that trip. i wish one day i could make that same camp trip.

hope your having the time of your life.

see you soon,lamar


----------



## NobleEagle

mike said:


> Just a quick question, maybe i should post this seperately, one of the advise points is to clean the ac filter. How/where is the filter?


mike, 
given the name of this thread, I'll help ya get it back on track so no one complains







if you don't figure it out within the next *11 days*, I'll be happy to show you at the *TOPSAIL RALLY!*


----------



## having_fun

So, am I getting this right, if you want to do a mod on the camper, there are volenteers available during the rally?


----------



## Wolfpackers

campingnut18 said:


> now Wolfpackers i want to see all the photos of that trip. i wish one day i could make that same camp trip.
> 
> hope your having the time of your life.
> 
> see you soon,lamar


Just how much time ya got? I've saved around 1500 or so at this point. I'll try and pick out the best ones and have a slide show at the SE rally for ya.

We are having a great time. May have to go back to work after it's over, but it'll be worth it.
Brent


----------



## Reverie

having_fun said:


> So, am I getting this right, if you want to do a mod on the camper, there are volenteers available during the rally?


Yes, there are plenty of volunteers to help with your mods. That is, if you mean by "help", "drink beer, talk a lot, and dispense advice" - type "help". Yep, I'm right there....

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

So, am I getting this right, if you want to do a mod on the camper, there are volenteers available during the rally? :whistling
-------------------------------------
Yes, there are plenty of volunteers to help with your mods. That is, if you mean by "help", "drink beer, talk a lot, and dispense advice" - type "help". Yep, I'm right there....

===========================

*Campingnut is ON VACATION*

Might better make those mods really minor. And the quality of drinkers working on your camper should make you a little ... concerned. But I see Nick is a happy volunteer at your service
















C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

10 !!!!


----------



## having_fun

Reverie said:


> So, am I getting this right, if you want to do a mod on the camper, there are volenteers available during the rally?


Yes, there are plenty of volunteers to help with your mods. That is, if you mean by "help", "drink beer, talk a lot, and dispense advice" - type "help". Yep, I'm right there....

Reverie

Campingnut is ON VACATION

Might better make those mods really minor. And the quality of drinkers working on your camper should make you a little ... concerned. But I see Nick is a happy volunteer at your service

[/quote]

Yes, help with the beer, and alot of talk. I'm on vacation too! I really want the queen bed lift supports. I've bought some lifts, but I just don't see a good way to connect them, so just seeing how some were done would be great help.

The only other issue I have is my water heater is squealing when we run hot water. Works fine other than that. The RV place said there was a pressure/flow control slider thinging to control that and it should take care of it, but for the life of me, I can't find a slider control anything near the water heater.


----------



## 3LEES

having_fun said:


> The only other issue I have is my water heater is squealing when we run hot water.


Easy fix. You use cold water only! No noise, no muss, no fuss.

That'll be one beer please...









Dan


----------



## Reverie

Apparently we are heading toward a beer-based economy. Instead of dollars, the cost of modifications will be measured in the equivalent value in beer.

Reverie


----------



## having_fun

I got a 6 pack for anyone that will flip my axle!


----------



## zoomzoom8

I believe an axle flip is at least a bottle of single malt scotch


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> I believe an axle flip is at least a bottle of single malt scotch


Or a pitcher of Casa de Zoom Pina Colada!!

Either way, you're wasted. Better make sure the job is complete BEFORE payment!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!! SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!

9 !!!!!


----------



## webeopelas

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!!
> 
> 9 !!!!!


AHHHHHHH









I gotta get going on my 2 liter pop bottle rocket launcher, and wash the truck and camper!!!!


----------



## NobleEagle

*Pot Luck Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake

*Finger Food and Drink list:*

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies


----------



## zoomzoom8

little factiod this am.........this thread has had more than 24 THOUSAND views........WOW! This is a Outbackers.com record (congrats to all the folks responsible for this) This spanks last year's summer rally thread views of 23,410......and we still have a week till it starts and at least two to three weeks of views after the fact.

SWEET!!! We Rock!!!









On another note.....

****UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE******

To those folks coming to the rally, PLEASE look at the *GUEST LIST* and make sure I have your info and that it is correct. The day before I hit the trail I will be printing off the current guest list and adding it to the welcome pack that you will get when you check into the park. If nothing else, make sure AT LEAST I have your names.

Zoom


----------



## mike

zoomzoom8 said:


> little factiod this am.........this thread has had almost 24 THOUSAND views........WOW!
> 
> ****UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE******
> 
> To those folks coming to the rally, PLEASE look at the *GUEST LIST* and make sure I have your info and that it is correct. The day before I hit the trail I will be printing off the current guest list and adding it to the welcome pack that you will get when you check into the park. If nothing else, make sure AT LEAST I have your names.
> 
> Zoom


We were able to get a site one day earlier, we will be arriving late on sat and be on site 101 for sat then moving on Sunday to the other site. Thanks for all your help


----------



## 3LEES

mike said:


> little factiod this am.........this thread has had almost 24 THOUSAND views........WOW!
> 
> ****UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE******
> 
> To those folks coming to the rally, PLEASE look at the *GUEST LIST* and make sure I have your info and that it is correct. The day before I hit the trail I will be printing off the current guest list and adding it to the welcome pack that you will get when you check into the park. If nothing else, make sure AT LEAST I have your names.
> 
> Zoom


We were able to get a site one day earlier, we will be arriving late on sat and be on site 101 for sat then moving on Sunday to the other site. Thanks for all your help
[/quote]
Hey Mike,

Are you going to be there for the Meet and Greet? We'll start around 7.


----------



## mike

We are hoping to, thats why we got the site a day earlier. We will be leaving some time Fri and driving until I get tired and sleeping somewhere, we are kinda winging the stop on Fri I will pull up the walmarts in Indiana and kentucky and maybe just sleep there fri. Depending on how we do on time we are looking forward to the meet and greet but it all depends on time. We are really, Really, REALLY looking forward to seeing everyone. This will be our second trip to Topsail this year. This will be our second rally and we are looking to hit at least four or maybe five rallies this year. Even though we will probably go bankrupt on fuel costs but the way we look at it, it is more impt to unplug and spend time with good people than to sit at home and watch tv.


----------



## mike

Ok you can also count us in on the boat trip- 2 adults 1 18 y.o. and 1 3y.o. also on the seafood boil.

Do we have to bring anything to the meet and greet, we are not sure what time we will be there. We can always bring wine and beer but not sure if we will be in time to make anything we can always make something quick though


----------



## Crawfish

mike said:


> Ok you can also count us in on the boat trip- 2 adults 1 18 y.o. and 1 3y.o. also on the seafood boil.
> 
> Do we have to bring anything to the meet and greet, we are not sure what time we will be there. We can always bring wine and beer but not sure if we will be in time to make anything we can always make something quick though


Mike,
Got you on the list for the boat trip. As for what you can bring to the Meet and Greet, yourself and your family. After driving all that distance you are not going to feel like doing anything on Sat. If you don't make the Meet and Greet you can pay me Sunday for the seafood and BBQ pot luck and get with Lamar on the boat trip payment. Looking forward to meeting you and your family. Drive safely.

Leon


----------



## goneflyfishin

I know you all have planned plenty of great things to do at the campground, but just in case you all are out & about and are interested in stopping by Seaside while you're at Topsail:
My sister-in-law just opened a new coffee shop on the beach, at the 3-way stop at Seaside. The name is Amavida Coffee, open from 6:30am to 10pm.

They have: "coffee and coffee drinks, all fruit smoothies, breakfast goodies, biscuits, etc - organic wines and beers
We are starting a lunch program probably this weekend - so we should have sandwiches, salads, etc by the time you get here
Also we have crepes all day (all sweet / fruity right now) and cheese plates, hummus plate, desserts."
And "We have local song writers come to our cafe on Wednesday and Saturdays to play from about 7ish to 10ish."

Yum Yum! I'm thinkin I will have less grocery shopping to do than I thought









Seaside also has a ton of things going on:
"For Kids - there is a children's play on Monday night in the circle at Seaside
Tuesday night - WaterColor amp theater (really cute we saw this one last week)

I think Seaside has started concerts on Tuesday nights

We have local song writers come to our cafe on Wednesday and Saturdays to play from about 7ish to 10ish

Seaside has family movie night on Friday night at dark".


----------



## Crawfish

Thanks for the information Tammy. I'm one, for sure, will be checking it out. Always looking for new places to try. Not far from Topsail either.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Guest List updated. Thanks to all for the PM's.........however, there is still a lot of info missing......keep those PM's coming.

Schedule of Events - Rally Notes updated as well


----------



## 3LEES

The Brochures have arrived!!!!

Here is a "tease" of what they look like:










I had to take a picture of the cover and then reduce the size in order to upload it here.

A HUGE thanks to our printer....Z-family!!! Rob did a great job with the printing.

We have enough to give every campsite at least 2 copies. So you can use one to make notes, and one to use as a keepsake.

The brochures will be available at the Meet and Greet, or at my campsite #164.

7 days, 18 hours and 32 minutes until we leave for the rally....I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Great job to both of you. Dan you did a jam-up job on the brochures and Rob thanks so much for the great job of printing. We owe both of y'all big time.
















Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Yep, that's a first class job right there. Thanks so much guys

Darlene


----------



## perry6217

zoomzoom8 said:


> little factiod this am.........this thread has had more than 24 THOUSAND views........WOW! This is a Outbackers.com record (congrats to all the folks responsible for this) This spanks last year's summer rally thread views of 23,410......and we still have a week till it starts and at least two to three weeks of views after the fact.
> 
> SWEET!!! We Rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note.....
> 
> ****UPDATE, UPDATE, UPDATE******
> 
> To those folks coming to the rally, PLEASE look at the *GUEST LIST* and make sure I have your info and that it is correct. The day before I hit the trail I will be printing off the current guest list and adding it to the welcome pack that you will get when you check into the park. If nothing else, make sure AT LEAST I have your names.
> 
> Zoom


I sent you a PM last night with our name and phone number. Please add us to the guest list.


----------



## NobleEagle

Great job Dan putting it together, and awesome job on the printing side Rob!

Due to probable hang overs and the like, I want to give my advance appreciation to all of the organizers for putting together such a great rally! It took a while but thanks for making our 8 day vacation a blast. I know it took alot of planning and time, but in the end I think it is worth it. I know I couldn't do it because at the first cancellation, I would be coming apart at the seams. My quest for perfection to make sure everyone was happy would definitely drive me nuts. Again THANKS and GREAT JOB!


----------



## zoomzoom8

8 !!!!


----------



## Dreamtimers

[quote name='NobleEagle' post='295516' date='Jun 4 2008, 08:43 AM']*Pot Luck Side List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
Dreamtimers - mustard, ketchup, mayo, malt vinegar, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, lemon juice and desert

*Finger Food and Drink list:*

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK...once again....the Guest List is updated.

Additionally we have gained another sponsor...

Thanks Smoky Bear Campground !!!


Rally Info Page


----------



## prevish gang

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK...once again....the Guest List is updated.
> 
> Additionally we have gained another sponsor...
> 
> Thanks Smoky Bear Campground !!!
> 
> 
> Rally Info Page


That lady there is amazing. She is doing a breakfast for us at the Outbackers.com rally. Gotta love her


----------



## zoomzoom8

Yes she is.....she's doing that for us in Oct as well....


----------



## 3LEES

Now that we are less than ten days 'til the start of the rally, I thought I would post the long range weather forecast.

Destin Florida weather


----------



## Crawfish

One more week Topsailer's.

We have an "advance party" checking in tomorrow. Billy (Jambalaya) volunteered to go down early to prepare the Park Rangers for the onslaught of Southeasterners and Northerners that will be taking the park hostage for a week.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

3LEES said:


> Now that we are less than ten days 'til the start of the rally, I thought I would post the long range weather forecast.
> 
> Destin Florida weather


It's cooler there than Atlanta!

C-


----------



## goneflyfishin

> It's cooler there than Atlanta!
> 
> C-


TN too!


----------



## 3LEES

Since Gordon is racin'....

7 more days!!!!!!!!

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Outback DeLand

We're ready. Just filled up the 3500 Dodge last night..$149.90. Can't wait. We will be there Thursday at about 2pm.

WAHOO


----------



## freefaller25

Pot Luck Side Dish List
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
Dreamtimers - mustard, ketchup, mayo, malt vinegar, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, lemon juice and desert
Frefaller25- Mac & Cheese Casserole and Potato Salad and chocolate chip cookies

*Finger Food and Drink list:*

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies
Freefaller25- Rotel Cheese Dip 
[/quote]


----------



## NobleEagle

*Pot Luck Side Dish List*
Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
Dreamtimers - mustard, ketchup, mayo, malt vinegar, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, lemon juice and desert
Frefaller25- Mac & Cheese Casserole and Potato Salad and chocolate chip cookies
*
Finger Food and Drink list:
*
Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies
Freefaller25- Rotel Cheese Dip


----------



## campingnut18

i cant take this any longer.
I WANT TO GO NOW. the camper and the munster truck are clean.
packed all the kool-aide ill need for the week. one shirt, one pair of shorts 
and my flip flops. all ill need for the week...









im ready .
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Dana, I was hoping someone would bring Mac and Cheese.









Personal note to self: Starting on the third day of the rally, Stay Away From Lemur.
















Leon


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish said:


> Dana, I was hoping someone would bring Mac and Cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal note to self: Starting on the third day of the rally, Stay Away From Lemur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Leon,

I plan on bringing my pressure washer. Carman and Tommy will wrestle him to the ground and well scrub him using Simple Green and grill scrubbers. The down side is I think he secretly likes the process.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Saturday we drove to Miami to attend my granddaughter's b'day party. Got back around midnight.

So after church this morning we pulled the camper into the driveway. Sherry cleaned the interior. I washed and waxed the nose of the truck. We then washed the 21RS and I waxed the nose. We are in lovebug season and I wanted to make sure I had a good coat of wax on the front of both vehicles.

So tomorrow and Tuesday afternoon we load. I hoping we have most of the work done before Wed so we can get to bed early. I want to make it past Orlando on Thursday before morning rush.

Are we getting excited yet?????????

I'm leaving in 3 days, 16 hours and 32 minutes.....

The rally starts in 6 DAYS!!


----------



## having_fun

We're almost ready! All I have to do is wash the Outback and connect my class .25 hitch to the bike to tow the wagon to the beach.... Max towing rateing, 50 lbs.


----------



## campingnut18

We broke the law today (sorta = water ban) and washed the Outback also.

Actually packed our clothes. Now which Hawaiian shirt do I want to wear for potluck nite? ... and where and why did I get more than one or two to choose from?

We are going to have so much junk for this trip, I think we should definitely win the tackiest site award just because we will look like Sanford & son 'cause we don't have enuf storage so it will have to spread around outdoors.









Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> We broke the law today (sorta = water ban) and washed the Outback also.


Vehicle washing restrictions have been eased up here in Cherokee County. We can wash without breaking the law now.
Not that I would have ever done anything like that...









Bob


----------



## prevish gang

campingnut18 said:


> We broke the law today (sorta = water ban) and washed the Outback also.
> 
> Actually packed our clothes. Now which Hawaiian shirt do I want to wear for potluck nite? ... and where and why did I get more than one or two to choose from?
> 
> We are going to have so much junk for this trip, I think we should definitely win the tackiest site award just because we will look like Sanford & son 'cause we don't have enuf storage so it will have to spread around outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen


Don't have enough storage? Do what I did, get a new trailer!

Sounds like I am normal I guess. We keep weighing each decision about what to bring, what to leave home. No sense towing what we REALLY don't need with diesel being so expensive I guess any weight you can save is a good thing. The problem is that I NEED everything!

See you in a few days,

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

5 DAYS!!!


----------



## prevish gang

Dan, you really need to start getting excited about this vacation man!


----------



## freefaller25

Does anyone know if there is room for one more on the Dolphin Cruise? I think my mom is going to come down and join us camping for a few days.


----------



## campingnut18

freefaller25 said:


> Does anyone know if there is room for one more on the Dolphin Cruise? I think my mom is going to come down and join us camping for a few days.


There is definitely room for more on the Dolphin Cruise. Just PM us your details. Our aim is to fill the boat!!! and that's like 150 ppl.

C-


----------



## Jambalaya

Lamar, the water here is a wonderful aquamarine hue today, mildly temperate, perhaps enough stimulate consumption of your "kool aid" beverage.

The sun is unhindered by any cloudcover, making it hard for me to type, or is it the Margarita?

The breeze is mild and warm. The surf is a mild chop, very kid friendly. No pesky invertebrates noted so far. If there is one within 50 miles it will find Katie.
Surprisingly the humidity is low.

In short it as near perfect as it can get.
The only shortcoming is the paucity of Outbackers.

Due to the enthusiam exibited in your below post I figured you needed a small amount of encouragment.

See yall soon.
Billy



campingnut18 said:


> i cant take this any longer.
> I WANT TO GO NOW. the camper and the munster truck are clean.
> packed all the kool-aide ill need for the week. one shirt, one pair of shorts
> and my flip flops. all ill need for the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im ready .
> lamar


----------



## prevish gang

Jambalaya said:


> i cant take this any longer.
> I WANT TO GO NOW. the camper and the munster truck are clean.
> packed all the kool-aide ill need for the week. one shirt, one pair of shorts
> and my flip flops. all ill need for the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im ready .
> lamar


[/quote]

Everything sounds perfect but what I really want to know is did you get your A/C fixed?

Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

oops, double post.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Hey fl_diesel,

what is FL diesel going for now?









Umm................................... on the other hand, probably better to be surprised


----------



## Jambalaya

prevish gang said:


> i cant take this any longer.
> I WANT TO GO NOW. the camper and the munster truck are clean.
> packed all the kool-aide ill need for the week. one shirt, one pair of shorts
> and my flip flops. all ill need for the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im ready .
> lamar


[/quote]

Everything sounds perfect but what I really want to know is did you get your A/C fixed?

Darlene
[/quote]

Darlene, Carrier is ready to ship whatever parts are needed, but the RV mechanic that just came by was unfamiliar with Carrier RV units. He was a really honest guy who did not feel comfortable working on the unit. No charge for the house call. In the meantime a trip to Home Depot yielded a portable AC which is running right now. All 12K BTUs of it. Not quite as effective as the regular AC but it worked well enough to keep us under the covers last night. We can survive handily as is. Nothing short of a hurricane could get us out of here now!









See yall soon.
Billy


----------



## prevish gang

Thanks for the update. I'm glad you can make due for now.

Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

goneflyfishin said:


> Hey fl_diesel,
> 
> what is FL diesel going for now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm................................... on the other hand, probably better to be surprised


I filled up for 4.62 last week at Walmart. I will be topping off Wednesday. With the record pace of oil increases, we may all be surprised by next week.

safe travels


----------



## Crawfish

I just filled up with diesel yesterday. Paid $4.59. I have the 27 gal tank on the truck and a 62 gal tank in the bed. Don't even ask me how much it cost.















I decided to go ahead and fill up because I know prices will be going up.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

DH filled up today. $150.00. I expect that it will take us 3 tanks down and 3 tanks back, but maybe a little more. This darn beach and this party better be worth it!


----------



## 3LEES

prevish gang said:


> DH filled up today. $150.00. I expect that it will take us 3 tanks down and 3 tanks back, but maybe a little more. This darn beach and this party better be worth it!


The beach is WELL worth it. And you can't beat the company!

Besides, I thought you we're coming all this way just to meet me!









Dan


----------



## 3LEES

We have scheduled the White Elephant gift exchange for Monday, after the Feast. For those of you attending that have never been to a White Elephant gift exchange, let my _try_ to 'splain it.

Each participating guest is asked to bring a gift of appx $10.00 value. If more than one member of your party wishes to participate, then more than one gift is required. If the gift is from the family, then only one gift is necessary. Please wrap the gift so it is not visible. No fancy paper is necessary. Many have used a garbage bag in the past!

The gifts will be turned in to the assigned "Acceptor of the Gifts" after the feast on Monday. Please don't bring your gifts to the clubhouse before the feast as we will need every square foot of space just to accomodate the food! When you turn in your gift, you will receive a coupon with a number. The other half of the coupon will be placed in a hat/bowl/tin can...whatever we have at hand! We will draw from this container. Hang onto your coupon!

The gifts will be placed on a table in the middle of the room. The first number will be drawn, and that lucky person gets to pick any one of the gifts on the table. Just don't touch, and don't shake! Once the gift is chosen, it is opened for all to see. Then that person gets to sit down.

The next number is drawn and the next lucky person gets to pick a gift. However, this time, he/she must make a decision. Do they want an unopened gift, or do they want to "steal" the gift from person number one? If they chose to steal, then the victim of the steal gets to chose another gift from the table.

Each time a number is chosen, that person has the opportunity to "steal" any gift that has been opened, or chose and unopened gift. We continue drawing numbers until all the gifts are gone.

We do put one limitation on the stealing. Once a gift has been stolen three times, it is now frozen from future steals. Without this limitation, the White Elephant would last most the night!

This really is a lot of fun. The kids even get into it. And there are some really creative gifts that are presented.

So be there! Or miss out on a great time!

Dan


----------



## need2mellowout

DW and I haven't been getting any work done and keep checking to see if our site would be open up for Thursday.

We can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Reverie

One additional rule we usually use for the White Elephant is that the person that draws first has the opportunity to steal last!

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Reverie said:


> One additional rule we usually use for the White Elephant is that the person that draws first has the opportunity to steal last!
> 
> Reverie


Thanks Nick. I KNEW there was something I was forgetting!


----------



## 3LEES

need2mellowout said:


> DW and I haven't been getting any work done and keep checking to see if our site would be open up for Thursday.
> 
> We can't wait!!!!!


I hear ya Tony!

People at work are calling me a "short timer". I know they are tired of hearing me talk about this rally!


----------



## Jambalaya

need2mellowout said:


> DW and I haven't been getting any work done and keep checking to see if our site would be open up for Thursday.
> 
> We can't wait!!!!!


Tony, there are quite a few vacant sites in the Park, I am kind of surprised. Site 157, next to us, has been vacant since we have been here.
I wonder perhaps if some have changed their minds yet not canceled yet.


----------



## 3LEES

Jambalaya said:


> DW and I haven't been getting any work done and keep checking to see if our site would be open up for Thursday.
> 
> We can't wait!!!!!


Tony, there are quite a few vacant sites in the Park, I am kind of surprised. Site 157, next to us, has been vacant since we have been here.
I wonder perhaps if some have changed their minds yet not canceled yet.









[/quote]
Site 127 is open for Thursday. You could join us!

I'll be arriving on Thursday, and Billy is already there. I think Gordon and Leon are arriving on Friday.


----------



## Crawfish

I posted in an earlier post discussing the construction work going on at Topsail. I also explained in that post that I would let you know which gate to enter since they are building a new entrance. Well our "advance party" Billy (Jambalaya) has reported to me that everyone will be entering the original gate and not the new one. For the people who have not been to Topsail, the gate you enter is the second gate and not the first. The first gate that says Topsail is the "day use" gate. Go a little further down and enter the second gate. Billy also told me the construction going on is not and will not interfere with the rally at all.

See everyone in a few days.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Margaret told me to put a picture of gate to enter at Topsail. So here it is. This is the gate you will enter.










Leon


----------



## 3LEES

4 DAYS!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Reverie

Tick............................................................................
................................................................................
...........................................Tick..........................
............................................................Tick................
................................................................................
...........................................................................
...................Tick.........................................................
................................................................................
..............................................................Tick.......
...............................................................................T
ck..............................................................................
...........................................................................
......................................Tick......................................
................................................................................
............................................................................
.....Tick.......................................................................
.............Tick...............................................................
...........................................................................
.....................................................Tick.......................
................................................................................
.............................................................................
...................Tick.........................................................
............................Tick................................................
............................................................................
..................................................................Tick..........
................................................................................
..............................................................................
...............................Tick.............................................
.......................................Tick.....................................
............................................................................
........

The clock is moving with "glacier-like" swiftness...

Reverie


----------



## webeopelas

Crawfish said:


> I just filled up with diesel yesterday. Paid $4.59. I have the 27 gal tank on the truck and a 62 gal tank in the bed. Don't even ask me how much it cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go ahead and fill up because I know prices will be going up.
> 
> Leon


Boy, I wish!! Diesel jumped from 4.89 to 5.07 within the time it took me to make a trip to Wal-Mart.

Cheaper still at the truck stops, so that will help on the way down. But for near the house, the truck stop is 40 miles away.


----------



## EZCAMPN

Just to let eveyone know we will not be able to attend the rally. With such a late notice from my employer I just cancelled the reservation for space 136. please let me if I owe anyone money for anything. Sorry









The Hudsons


----------



## zoomzoom8

Sorry to hear that you will not be making it.....Since your local, come by and say hi and have a few on the house......


----------



## need2mellowout

Jambalaya said:


> DW and I haven't been getting any work done and keep checking to see if our site would be open up for Thursday.
> 
> We can't wait!!!!!


Tony, there are quite a few vacant sites in the Park, I am kind of surprised. Site 157, next to us, has been vacant since we have been here.
I wonder perhaps if some have changed their minds yet not canceled yet.









[/quote]
We looked today and nothing was available except sites 6 and 12. We took site 12 for the day and will get there late Thursday then to move on Friday to 161.

We traded in our 2006 23RS (long story) for a 2006 29 BHS. Guess I'll get plenty of practice backing into a site this trip with the bigger trailer. Better to be waiting for our site there than here where nothing is getting done work wise. Plus DW will test out the blender and we can make a trip to Wal Mart before Reverie strips it clean of supplies.


----------



## Reverie

Tony,

I just want to be there when Dulce fires up that blender. If not for the thirst-quenching qualities of the drink but for entertainment value of the instant-volcano!

Reverie


----------



## need2mellowout

Reverie said:


> Tony,
> 
> I just want to be there when Dulce fires up that blender. If not for the thirst-quenching qualities of the drink but for entertainment value of the instant-volcano!
> 
> Reverie


There will be no volcanic blender erupptions this year, but there will be plenty of thirst-quenching adult beverages. Tony has restricted me from taking any Club Soda for the trip.

Dulce


----------



## mike

To those already there is the new playground up and running yet?... We cant wait and are really looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> To those already there is the new playground up and running yet?... We cant wait and are really looking forward to the trip.


Mike we will head around the park today and look for specific changes. the only item that looks fully complete is the new paved road that will be the new entrance. This will certainly help reduce the backup that always occurs on 30A. Some sidewalk construction is under way as well as the new areas for Tent camping and Cabin construction.

Will report back later today.

Billy


----------



## Jambalaya

Reverie said:


> Tony,
> 
> I just want to be there when Dulce fires up that blender. If not for the thirst-quenching qualities of the drink but for entertainment value of the instant-volcano!
> 
> Reverie


Reverie, your campsite is still vacant. I am looking at it while I sit in the shade having a refreshing beverage. Temps here in Santa Rosa Beach are slated for the high 80s tomorrow.


----------



## Reverie

I am trying to be patient...

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Trying to figure out what movies to play for the two movie nights.........

You think "JAWS" and "The Deep" are too much for the chitlin's (and some adults)???
















Soooooooooooooooo close....unpacking from the weekend with the boys at the track this past weekend to now packing a little each night for this trip......found out (the hard way) how tight is too tight for trailer turns (ouch!).

Have I mentioned sunscreen?

BTW....Billy.....you SUCK!! I forgot you were there a week early.

You better have welcome beverages......


----------



## zoomzoom8

Woohoo!!! Just got more giveaway gifts!


----------



## Jambalaya

zoomzoom8 said:


> Trying to figure out what movies to play for the two movie nights.........
> 
> You think "JAWS" and "The Deep" are too much for the chitlin's (and some adults)???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo close....unpacking from the weekend with the boys at the track this past weekend to now packing a little each night for this trip......found out (the hard way) how tight is too tight for trailer turns (ouch!).
> 
> Have I mentioned sunscreen?
> 
> BTW....Billy.....you SUCK!! I forgot you were there a week early.
> 
> You better have welcome beverages......


Beverages duly noted, snacks as well.


----------



## Reverie

How about "Texas Chainsaw Murders" and "Stone Cold Killers". You know, lighthearted fare that keeps the kids enthralled...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

[quote name='zoomzoom8' date='Jun 10 2008, 03:35 PM' post='297024']
Trying to figure out what movies to play for the two movie nights.........

You think "JAWS" and "The Deep" are too much for the chitlin's (and some adults)???
















Soooooooooooooooo close....unpacking from the weekend with the boys at the track this past weekend to now packing a little each night for this trip......found out (the hard way) how tight is too tight for trailer turns (ouch!).
===================

Recommendations? Something sort of recent for the kid-os like Snow Buddies, The Bee Movie, The Last Day of Summer, UnderDog. (Ok mine is getting a little older, please chime in)

We have an oldie called "The Long Long Trailer" with Lucille Ball and their experiences are pretty comical with their new trailer if adults wanna watch - and it's kid friendly too.

C-


----------



## NobleEagle

ummmmmmmmmm.....Billy is there a week early, and he is posting on this forum.....Is it safe to say that the WiFi access is completed at Topsail?


----------



## goneflyfishin

webeopelas said:


> I just filled up with diesel yesterday. Paid $4.59. I have the 27 gal tank on the truck and a 62 gal tank in the bed. Don't even ask me how much it cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go ahead and fill up because I know prices will be going up.
> 
> Leon


Boy, I wish!! Diesel jumped from 4.89 to 5.07 within the time it took me to make a trip to Wal-Mart.

Cheaper still at the truck stops, so that will help on the way down. But for near the house, the truck stop is 40 miles away.
[/quote]

















My DH paid 4.59 at Home Depot yesterday to fill up (which seems to be the cheapest place around here).


----------



## Crawfish

NobleEagle said:


> ummmmmmmmmm.....Billy is there a week early, and he is posting on this forum.....Is it safe to say that the WiFi access is completed at Topsail?


Paul, I do believe Billy is using a card. I can promise that Topsail does not have WiFi. I told them they need to get their priorities straight but they will not listen to me for some reason.







As much as I stay there and they know me by first name, seems like they would listen to my suggestions.


----------



## campingnut18

hey billy ,can we log-in using your wireless card?

tony... congrats on the new camper, i cant wait to see it. 
what are you going to do with all that extra space?

i want to go now..

lamar


----------



## NobleEagle

Crawfish said:


> ummmmmmmmmm.....Billy is there a week early, and he is posting on this forum.....Is it safe to say that the WiFi access is completed at Topsail?


Paul, I do believe Billy is using a card. I can promise that Topsail does not have WiFi. I told them they need to get their priorities straight but they will not listen to me for some reason.







As much as I stay there and they know me by first name, seems like they would listen to my suggestions.








[/quote]

I wonder how far it is to the closest WiFi signal


----------



## 3LEES

NobleEagle said:


> ummmmmmmmmm.....Billy is there a week early, and he is posting on this forum.....Is it safe to say that the WiFi access is completed at Topsail?


Paul, I do believe Billy is using a card. I can promise that Topsail does not have WiFi. I told them they need to get their priorities straight but they will not listen to me for some reason.







As much as I stay there and they know me by first name, seems like they would listen to my suggestions.








[/quote]

I wonder how far it is to the closest WiFi signal






















[/quote]
Ask and ye shall receive!

WiFi hot spots Santa Rosa Beach


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> hey billy ,can we log-in using your wireless card?
> 
> tony... congrats on the new camper, i cant wait to see it.
> what are you going to do with all that extra space?
> 
> i want to go now..
> 
> lamar


Lamar you can use the aircard anytime you need to. When I scan, I can see one WIFI network but I am unable to link due to poor signal strength. It is an unsecured computer to computer network which may be someone setting up a LAN at their campsite with a wireless router.

Billy


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK....how about taking care of the kids in all of us........Transformers one night.........Bee Movie the other??

Rally Info page update

Schedule of Events page updated

Guest List updated

OMG!!!! I can fee the burn already!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK....how about taking care of the kids in all of us........Transformers one night.........Bee Movie the other??


My kids (both the kid in me and my kid!) thought the Bee Movie was B oring. Maybe it was Steinfeld's voice that threw me.

Ratatouille was much better!

The camper is now packed...to the gills. All we have to do is load the truck tomorrow afternoon and hit the sack....EARLY! We wanna be on the road by 4 AM.


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK, how about NEMO or UnderDog or Alvin and the Chipmuncks, or Ratatoville.......? Hell, I'll bring them all....


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK, how about NEMO or UnderDog or Alvin and the Chipmuncks, or Ratatoville.......? Hell, I'll bring them all....


We'll bring all of ours also. This year I will have two kids in the backseat...my son and my granddaughter. We'll need lots of activities for the 10 hour trip.


----------



## Crawfish

Dan, we are bring our son, his daughter (our granddaughter







), and his girlfriend. We are going to have a full camper, but they are driving Margaret's car down so we don't have to entertain them.







I am going to be dreaming about my first rally beverage all the way down, all 1 1/2 hours of it.









Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

For those who have not discovered Panera Bread:
FREE wi-fi, GREAT food, lots of room. I use them for an office many places I travel. Would you believe Sebring FL, Allen, TX, St Louis MO, and I believe there is one across from BassProShop up on 98. I will probably spend some time there.

Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia

For those who have not discovered Panera Bread:
FREE wi-fi, GREAT food, lots of room. I use them for an office many places I travel. Would you believe Sebring FL, Allen, TX, St Louis MO, and I believe there is one across from BassProShop up on 98. I will probably spend some time there.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi.
We won't be making it. We have company coming in for the week. Besides, my favorite time to go to the beach is October, and I'm planning a family trip with some cousins for that time.
Take care and have a great time!
Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya

3LEES said:


> OK....how about taking care of the kids in all of us........Transformers one night.........Bee Movie the other??


My kids (both the kid in me and my kid!) thought the Bee Movie was B oring. Maybe it was Steinfeld's voice that threw me.

Ratatouille was much better!

The camper is now packed...to the gills. All we have to do is load the truck tomorrow afternoon and hit the sack....EARLY! We wanna be on the road by 4 AM.
[/quote]

Dan, what is your expected ETA Thursday?


----------



## Wolfpackers

Hoo boy, DW & I have been hightailing it across country, heading for Topsail. Left Cortez, CO Sunday morning and are now in Russelville, Arkansas. Could be at Topsail on Friday, a day early, if I can book a site! Looked for site 136 that someone canceled, but it's not showing up as available right now.

If anyone is booked for Friday nite, but coming a day late, I'll buy your site for Friday nite.

Does anyone know the rules for the "walkup" sites? What time on Friday would I have to be there to get one? Billy, can you check with them and post back here so I'll know ? Hopefully, I'll have usable wireless at the CG's the next few nites.

Thanks,
Brent

P.S. For movie nite, how about "the bad seed" ? Anybody seen that oldie goodie? I'd vote for Ratatouie.

P.S.S. I presume the road to the beach is hard packed or paved vs. thick soft sand since many are riding bikes with trailers to the beach ?

P.S.S.S. If you're traveling on interstates to get to Topsail, go on the websites for Flying J, Pilot and Love's. I've been doing that and planning my cross-country stops to take advantage of lower diesel prices where I can. Gasbuddy.com isn't terribly reliable as I passed by a station that was supposed to have diesel at $4.50 at 4AM, but at 3PM it was $4.69.


----------



## Crawfish

Brent, I think I have a site for you for Friday night. Sending you a PM.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Jambalaya said:


> OK....how about taking care of the kids in all of us........Transformers one night.........Bee Movie the other??


My kids (both the kid in me and my kid!) thought the Bee Movie was B oring. Maybe it was Steinfeld's voice that threw me.

Ratatouille was much better!

The camper is now packed...to the gills. All we have to do is load the truck tomorrow afternoon and hit the sack....EARLY! We wanna be on the road by 4 AM.
[/quote]

Dan, what is your expected ETA Thursday?
[/quote]
If all goes according to Hoyle, we should be pulling into Topsail around 1:00PM Central Time. Hopefully our site will be ready for an early arrival


----------



## goneflyfishin

sgalady said:


> Hi.
> We won't be making it. We have company coming in for the week. Besides, my favorite time to go to the beach is October, and I'm planning a family trip with some cousins for that time.
> Take care and have a great time!
> Darlene


Sorry to hear Darlene.
We were really looking forward to meeting you.
You have a great time as well. And maybe we'll see you down the road... 
Tammy


----------



## Jambalaya

Wolfpackers said:


> Hoo boy, DW & I have been hightailing it across country, heading for Topsail. Left Cortez, CO Sunday morning and are now in Russelville, Arkansas. Could be at Topsail on Friday, a day early, if I can book a site! Looked for site 136 that someone canceled, but it's not showing up as available right now.
> 
> If anyone is booked for Friday nite, but coming a day late, I'll buy your site for Friday nite.
> 
> Does anyone know the rules for the "walkup" sites? What time on Friday would I have to be there to get one? Billy, can you check with them and post back here so I'll know ? Hopefully, I'll have usable wireless at the CG's the next few nites.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent
> 
> P.S. For movie nite, how about "the bad seed" ? Anybody seen that oldie goodie? I'd vote for Ratatouie.
> 
> P.S.S. I presume the road to the beach is hard packed or paved vs. thick soft sand since many are riding bikes with trailers to the beach ?
> 
> P.S.S.S. If you're traveling on interstates to get to Topsail, go on the websites for Flying J, Pilot and Love's. I've been doing that and planning my cross-country stops to take advantage of lower diesel prices where I can. Gasbuddy.com isn't terribly reliable as I passed by a station that was supposed to have diesel at $4.50 at 4AM, but at 3PM it was $4.69.


Brent. The road to the beach is fully paved. Leon should be able to set you up with a site. If you need me to find out I will check on the walk ups. I can tell you that as of Tuesday evening a quick bike ride around he park yielded 9 vacant sites.

Have a safe trip,
Billy


----------



## prevish gang

I vote for the Long, Long Trailer. I have never seen it and have heard it is funny as all get out. You just can't beat Lucy and Desi for good humor.

Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

*Is anybody making name tags for the Meet and Greet?*

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> We have an oldie called "The Long Long Trailer" with Lucille Ball and their experiences are pretty comical with their new trailer if adults wanna watch - and it's kid friendly too.
> 
> C-


We'd like to see this one also.

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> *Is anybody making name tags for the Meet and Greet?*
> 
> Leon


I had not planned on making them Leon.


----------



## zoomzoom8

3 !!!


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> *Is anybody making name tags for the Meet and Greet?*
> 
> Leon


That is usually my job, but unfortunately we won't be at this Rally.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

'Crawfish' post='297179' date='Jun 10 2008, 11:47 PM'Is anybody making name tags for the Meet and Greet?

=====================

I'm not sure if I have stickers for these at home but I can take a stab at trying to make some name tags ... but I'm sure they won't be as nice as Bob's. Actually, if we run out of time, I can bring the stickers and we can write on them. Whaddaya think? I'll let you know (unless someone else volunteers).

C-


----------



## Crawfish

I have some stickers I can use and a program to build them like the ones Bob used.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I have some stickers I can use and a program to build them like the ones Bob used.
> 
> Leon


The stickers were Avery self-adhesive name tags, 8 to a sheet. They are available at any Staples, and probably Office Depot, Office Max, and such.
They were created with plain ol' MS Word. Word has templates available for most of the usual labels, stickers, name tags, etc.
All the graphics like state outlines, avatars, etc. were simply grabbed on-line.
If someone had said something sooner, I could have created the files, converted them to PDF if necessary, and e-mailed them to anyone who wanted to get the blank tags and print them. It would be my small contribution to the rally, even though I am not attending.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

There's this new invention called a "sharpie"....









We can just write the names........totally missed this one......name tags....







!!!!!


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> There's this new invention called a "sharpie"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can just write the names........totally missed this one......name tags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!


But can you draw the nifty little state outlines and avatars and such? Hmmmm?









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> There's this new invention called a "sharpie"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can just write the names........totally missed this one......name tags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!


But can you draw the nifty little state outlines and avatars and such? Hmmmm?









Bob
[/quote]

Oh, trust me....only doctors can read my writing......I won't be writing squat.....


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Reminds me of the US Astronauts having issues with their hi-tech pens on Apollo-Souyez. They borrowed pencils from the Russians!

Dave


----------



## mike

zoomzoom8 said:


> There's this new invention called a "sharpie"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can just write the names........totally missed this one......name tags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!


i also heard about this thing called crayons my 3 y.o. loves them


----------



## mike

Any word on the playground?


----------



## Crawfish

I think our "advance party" guy will check in later today and give us an update. He is most likely spending a lot of time at the beach.







I know I would.









The weather is looking really good for the week of the rally.









Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Do you want me to do name tags like I did for the Luray rally. I did the ones with the sticky sides for the kids and did the real tags that you pin on your clothing that would last the entire week for the adults. I put the site #'s on the kids tags in case someone got hurt we would know where to find their parents. If you want I could do these tonight.

Oh, and Gordon. I landed that BIG donation we talked about.


----------



## Crawfish

That's OK Darlene, thanks for the offer but I have two days to do them in and you are leaving tomorrow and don't need to be thinking about name tags.

That's great news about the donation.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! That's great about the donation!!!

Over 26 THOUSAND thread views!!!! Cool............

Bet that'll never happen again...........


----------



## 3LEES

Is it time yet??????? Is it time yet???????? Is it time yet?????????? Is it time yet???????? Is it time yet?????????

Work sure gets in the way of my vacation.....


----------



## NobleEagle

3LEES said:


> Is it time yet??????? Is it time yet???????? Is it time yet?????????? Is it time yet???????? Is it time yet?????????
> 
> Work sure gets in the way of my vacation.....


I agree Dan, but you are leaving much sooner than I am. I have to wait till midnight on Friday


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> Any word on the playground?


Mike, we have toured the Park, the new playground is still on the drawing board. There will be plenty of kids here for yours to play with.

Have a safe trip down.

Billy


----------



## 3LEES

The truck is throwing a couple of codes. We took it into the dealer. It needs a new soleniod for the evap system. They are trying to get it done today, but it's possible that it'll be tomorrow morning before they finish.

So we still should arrive tomorrow...just a little later. How later will depend on the dealer.

Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## prevish gang

Gosh, Dan. That's horrible! I will keep my fingers crossed for you guys. Hopefully you can still get your car back today and leave early in the morning as planned.

Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish said:


> I have some stickers I can use and a program to build them like the ones Bob used.
> 
> Leon


LEON, YOU'RE HIRED!!


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> LEON, YOU'RE HIRED!!


I though I learned by my lesson when I joined the military.









Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> LEON, YOU'RE HIRED!!


I though I learned by my lesson when I joined the military.









Leon








[/quote]
I don't think you did Leon.














But thats OK, We love ya anyway!


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I though I learned by my lesson when I joined the military.


Remember....

Never
Again
Volunteer
Yourself

Bob


----------



## mike

i am leaving for peoria for a state ff convention tonight and leaving that fri, then back home hook up the tt and get out of chicago hopefully by 2 pm. on Fri. I will be having a slight workout on my liver by going to a firefighter convention and then meeting everyone. We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## perry6217

NobleEagle said:


> Is it time yet??????? Is it time yet???????? Is it time yet?????????? Is it time yet???????? Is it time yet?????????
> 
> Work sure gets in the way of my vacation.....


I agree Dan, but you are leaving much sooner than I am. I have to wait till midnight on Friday








[/quote]

Hey,

We have to wait till Friday night as well. I am at work right now and am sure everyone her is sick of hearing about 
"The Rally". But I do not care. This is our first rally and we are both ready to go. See you guys there!

Gail


----------



## Reverie

mike said:


> i am leaving for peoria for a state ff convention tonight and leaving that fri, then back home hook up the tt and get out of chicago hopefully by 2 pm. on Fri. I will be having a slight workout on my liver by going to a firefighter convention and then meeting everyone. We are really looking forward to it.


Think of it as a "Conditioning" your liver. Remember, that which does not kill your liver, makes it stronger...

Reverie


----------



## mike

well i hope to be well conditioned


----------



## 3LEES

After going into an unplanned afternoon hold, the countdown to launch has resumed.

Truck is fixed (Thank you Lane GMC!!!), we are packing it now.

T-minus 9 hours, 9 minutes and 25 seconds 'til launch!


----------



## 3LEES

Mission Control is monitoring the sensors and reports that the launch vehicle is fueled and the payload area has been loaded. Docking with the living quarters module is imminent.

The crew will then shower and get some rest so they can be fresh for the morning launch.

Next report will be issued at T-minus 10 minutes.

At T-minus 8 hours, 7 minutes, 43 seconds and counting...

This is Mission Control.


----------



## Jambalaya

3LEES said:


> Mission Control is monitoring the sensors and reports that the launch vehicle is fueled and the payload area has been loaded. Docking with the living quarters module is imminent.
> 
> The crew will then shower and get some rest so they can be fresh for the morning launch.
> 
> Next report will be issued at T-minus 10 minutes.
> 
> At T-minus 8 hours, 7 minutes, 43 seconds and counting...
> 
> This is Mission Control.


Dan its good to hear that the countdown has resumed.

Your LZ looks ready for docking maneuvers.


----------



## Wolfpackers

Crawfish said:


> Brent, I think I have a site for you for Friday night. Sending you a PM.
> 
> Leon


I just posted to the wrong topic about needing a site for Friday nite. Still need one. Would come in Thurs late if I knew I had a site for both nites, then move to my site.

Other post is here

Thanks guys.
Brent


----------



## campingnut18

dan you have way too much time on your hands.
glad you got the truck back in time. i know how worried you must have been.

darlen im so sorry you cant make the rally...

im too excited to sleep....

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Wolfpackers said:


> Brent, I think I have a site for you for Friday night. Sending you a PM.
> 
> Leon


I just posted to the wrong topic about needing a site for Friday nite. Still need one. Would come in Thurs late if I knew I had a site for both nites, then move to my site.

Other post is here

Thanks guys.
Brent
[/quote]

Brent, the only site open is #25 for Friday night. They may have some walk-ins open on Thursday night. Just call the park tomorrow morning and see if they will have a walk-in availiable. Their number is 850-267-0299.

Leon


----------



## Outback DeLand

We leave it 8 hours! I can't sleep either! DH is outside washing the truck and trailer. Can't leave home with a dirty truck or trailer! Be at Topsail by 2P.M.









See ya there everybody!

Anita


----------



## Crawfish

Outback DeLand said:


> We leave it 8 hours! I can't sleep either! DH is outside washing the truck and trailer. Can't leave home with a dirty truck or trailer! Be at Topsail by 2P.M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya there everybody!
> 
> Anita


Why is Mike washing them at night. He is not breaking the law is he?









Leon


----------



## goneflyfishin

I hooked the Outback to the truck to get ready to leave for Topsail on Friday, put the bikes in and we also hooked up the power to get the frig cold. Well the freezer is getting cold but the lower part of the frig is not. We have a 30 amp RV plug so does anyone have any ideas for a fix or extra room for our adult beverages?

Sam


----------



## having_fun

goneflyfishin said:


> I hooked the Outback to the truck to get ready to leave for Topsail on Friday, put the bikes in and we also hooked up the power to get the frig cold. Well the freezer is getting cold but the lower part of the frig is not. We have a 30 amp RV plug so does anyone have any ideas for a fix or extra room for our adult beverages?
> 
> Sam


Not sure, but I think the lower part just "steals" some cold from the freezer, so if the freezer is getting cold everything may be fine. I've noticed that the bottem just takes a little longer, and it doesn't feel that cold to the hand. Put a drink in there and wait another couple hours.


----------



## 3LEES

Mission Control is reporting all systems are go!

Liftoff in 15 minutes!

Press to Topsail!


----------



## Reverie

Godspeed, 3Lees...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

goneflyfishin said:


> I hooked the Outback to the truck to get ready to leave for Topsail on Friday, put the bikes in and we also hooked up the power to get the frig cold. Well the freezer is getting cold but the lower part of the frig is not. We have a 30 amp RV plug so does anyone have any ideas for a fix or extra room for our adult beverages?
> 
> Sam


I agree with Clayton, it takes 6 to 8 hours for the frig to cool down. If the freezer is working then the whole frig should be working.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish said:


> I hooked the Outback to the truck to get ready to leave for Topsail on Friday, put the bikes in and we also hooked up the power to get the frig cold. Well the freezer is getting cold but the lower part of the frig is not. We have a 30 amp RV plug so does anyone have any ideas for a fix or extra room for our adult beverages?
> 
> Sam


I agree with Clayton, it takes 6 to 8 hours for the frig to cool down. If the freezer is working then the whole frig should be working.

Leon








[/quote]
========================
Sometimes we help it out the frig coolness by adding some frozen items (that may need to thaw) and even ice in a pitcher. Seems to do the trick when you're not sure.

C-


----------



## goneflyfishin

campingnut18 said:


> I hooked the Outback to the truck to get ready to leave for Topsail on Friday, put the bikes in and we also hooked up the power to get the frig cold. Well the freezer is getting cold but the lower part of the frig is not. We have a 30 amp RV plug so does anyone have any ideas for a fix or extra room for our adult beverages?
> 
> Sam


I agree with Clayton, it takes 6 to 8 hours for the frig to cool down. If the freezer is working then the whole frig should be working.

Leon








[/quote]
========================
Sometimes we help it out the frig coolness by adding some frozen items (that may need to thaw) and even ice in a pitcher. Seems to do the trick when you're not sure.

C-








[/quote]

Thanks for the info!
We were sweating bullets last night thinking that maybe our fridg has been running on gas all along, instead of electric & gas! We put the outside transmitter for our weather station in the fridg & it never got any colder than the inside of the camper








But it was nice & cold this morning









See ya'll in Topsail!
Tammy


----------



## prevish gang

Less than 24 hours before liftoff here and we had this thought.

Heading to Florida on Friday the 13th and our TT is a Challenger. . . . . . Is this a good idea?????

I guess we will just have to hope the O-rings (Tires) do not fail. Say a prayer, please!

Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Leon,

We may be able to get out of town earlier than we thought. We may make it for dinner after all.....but my need a ride as the coop is loaded up on the trailer and has only room for one person in it due to so much crap we are bringing......

I'll call as we get close...leaving in about four hours.....

Zoom


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Gordon, I have to go to Montgomery this evening and pick up my son, his daughter, and his girlfriend at the airport. They are coming down with us for the week. About what time will you be hitting Dothan? If it is not to late Margaret will be getting off work around 7:30 or 8:00 pm, give her a call. Her phone number is on the guest list.

Darlene, we will be traveling on Friday also. Don't worry, everything will be alright. Just be careful coming down and we will see you on Sat.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

goneflyfishin said:


> Thanks for the info!
> We were sweating bullets last night thinking that maybe our fridg has been running on gas all along, instead of electric & gas! We put the outside transmitter for our weather station in the fridg & it never got any colder than the inside of the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was nice & cold this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya'll in Topsail!
> Tammy












Leon


----------



## having_fun

prevish gang said:


> Less than 24 hours before liftoff here and we had this thought.
> 
> Heading to Florida on Friday the 13th and our TT is a Challenger. . . . . . Is this a good idea?????
> 
> I guess we will just have to hope the O-rings (Tires) do not fail. Say a prayer, please!
> 
> Darlene


Its fine, Friday the 13th is the best day to travel, less folks on the roads....... but then DW points out, "Then its only he reckless people on the road".

~24hr befor our departure. We were having trouble deciding what should come or not....... so, apparently, we are just going to bring everything we own......


----------



## need2mellowout

Tuesday the truck and outback got everything packed up and has been ready to go.

DW is putting in a half a day at work. I will pick her up at 1PM and then our journey of mellowing out, sun, fun and liver conditioning begins. Unfortunately I did get a last minute work assignment that I couldn't turn down so I'm bringing some work with me. On the bright side we didn't have to cancel and it won't take up too much of my time.

Looking forward to saying hello to old friends and meeting some new ones, see ya'll soon!











campingnut18 said:


> tony... congrats on the new camper, i cant wait to see it.
> what are you going to do with all that extra space?


Thanks Lamar and you don't have to walk far to see it. However, the darn outback is LONG and I'm still a bit nervous. I will have ot make one stop for gas and that's the only part of the trip I'm not looking forward too. Nevertheless I will man-up and "git-r-done".

We've got a lot of extra space that's empty. Next time I'll know to stock up on the pinneapple juice and cocco lopez when it's on sale.


----------



## Crawfish

Tony, don't worry about backing the camper. The longer they are the easier it is, and also you will have several down there already that will not mine watching for you.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

We are currently traveling South through Montgomery, AL on our way to Topsail. My genius DH has me wireless on the laptop!







Can we say happy wife? WE should be arriving in Topsail around 3pm if there aren't any troubles. See y'all there!


----------



## Jambalaya

need2mellowout said:


> tony... congrats on the new camper, i cant wait to see it.
> what are you going to do with all that extra space?


Thanks Lamar and you don't have to walk far to see it. However, the darn outback is LONG and I'm still a bit nervous. I will have ot make one stop for gas and that's the only part of the trip I'm not looking forward too. Nevertheless I will man-up and "git-r-done".

We've got a lot of extra space that's empty. Next time I'll know to stock up on the pinneapple juice and cocco lopez when it's on sale.








[/quote]

Tony if you need spotters for your docking give is a call: 215.454.3640 we should be back from the beach well before then. Mike and Anita should be 10-23 by then as well so you will have plenty of help. The parking angles off of the street here are generous and the street is fairly wide. it will be a breeze.

Have safe trip down,
Billy


----------



## Dreamtimers

having_fun said:


> Less than 24 hours before liftoff here and we had this thought.
> 
> Heading to Florida on Friday the 13th and our TT is a Challenger. . . . . . Is this a good idea?????
> 
> I guess we will just have to hope the O-rings (Tires) do not fail. Say a prayer, please!
> 
> Darlene


Its fine, Friday the 13th is the best day to travel, less folks on the roads....... but then DW points out, "Then its only he reckless people on the road".

~24hr befor our departure. We were having trouble deciding what should come or not....... so, apparently, we are just going to bring everything we own......
[/quote]
Hey Having_fun

When are you heading out & from where?
Mickey's fam and us are headed out about lunch time from the madison area. If you'd like to convoy down to/toward dothan with us, you'd be welcome. PM me for details if you are interested.

Dave


----------



## Wolfpackers

Crawfish said:


> Brent, I think I have a site for you for Friday night. Sending you a PM.
> 
> Leon


I just posted to the wrong topic about needing a site for Friday nite. Still need one. Would come in Thurs late if I knew I had a site for both nites, then move to my site.

Other post is here

Thanks guys.
Brent
[/quote]

Brent, the only site open is #25 for Friday night. They may have some walk-ins open on Thursday night. Just call the park tomorrow morning and see if they will have a walk-in availiable. Their number is 850-267-0299.

Leon








[/quote]

Site 25 is booked for the Wolfpackers on Fri nite, then move to site 168 on Sat.

See you on Friday !









Woo hoooooo.
Brent & Ava


----------



## Reverie

prevish gang said:


> Less than 24 hours before liftoff here and we had this thought.
> 
> Heading to Florida on Friday the 13th and our TT is a Challenger. . . . . . Is this a good idea?????
> 
> I guess we will just have to hope the O-rings (Tires) do not fail. Say a prayer, please!
> 
> Darlene


If you DO have a problem, I expect you to call and say "Destin,... we have a problem!".

But you won't.

Reverie


----------



## need2mellowout

Crawfish said:


> Tony if you need spotters for your docking give is a call: 215.454.3640 we should be back from the beach well before then. Mike and Anita should be 10-23 by then as well so you will have plenty of help. The parking angles off of the street here are generous and the street is fairly wide. it will be a breeze.
> 
> Have safe trip down,
> Billy


Thanks Billy! Today I'm just getting it in and doing minimal hook-ups since since we move the next day. Might take you up on that offer tommorrow. Jenny is already asking "When are we leaving?". Making a Publix run and then pick-up DW. I got the air card working. Gives DW something to do on the ride.

Hopefully I can get done early, sit with a beer and watch Having Fun back-in.


----------



## Crawfish

need2mellowout said:


> By the way Leon, what is the name of that Irsh Pub I think you mentioned once?


*McGuires Irish Pub and Brewery*. Very good place. Good food and good drink. Just ask Billy when you get down there and he will tell you how to get there.

Leon


----------



## need2mellowout

[[/quote]

Yes, help with the beer, and alot of talk. I'm on vacation too! I really want the queen bed lift supports. I've bought some lifts, but I just don't see a good way to connect them, so just seeing how some were done would be great help.

The only other issue I have is my water heater is squealing when we run hot water. Works fine other than that. The RV place said there was a pressure/flow control slider thinging to control that and it should take care of it, but for the life of me, I can't find a slider control anything near the water heater.
[/quote]

We just upgrade our Outback to a 29bhs and we had the dealer install the lift supports. You are welcome to come over and see how they were installed. They work great and your back will thank you for it. The bright side is that you do not have to walk far since we will be neighbors we are on site 161.

DH says making good time we are at exit 56 on I-85 in Georgia.

See ya soon,

Dulce


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> By the way Leon, what is the name of that Irsh Pub I think you mentioned once?


*McGuires Irish Pub and Brewery*. Very good place. Good food and good drink. Just ask Billy when you get down there and he will tell you how to get there.

Leon








[/quote]

The original one is in Pensacola. Destin only has a "branch office".








Here is a link....
McGuires

Bob


----------



## webeopelas

[/quote]

Yes, help with the beer, and alot of talk. I'm on vacation too! I really want the queen bed lift supports. I've bought some lifts, but I just don't see a good way to connect them, so just seeing how some were done would be great help.

The only other issue I have is my water heater is squealing when we run hot water. Works fine other than that. The RV place said there was a pressure/flow control slider thinging to control that and it should take care of it, but for the life of me, I can't find a slider control anything near the water heater.

We just upgrade our Outback to a 29bhs and we had the dealer install the lift supports. You are welcome to come over and see how they were installed. They work great and your back will thank you for it. The bright side is that you do not have to walk far since we will be neighbors we are on site 161.

DH says making good time we are at *exit 56 on I-85 *in Georgia.

See ya soon,

Dulce
[/quote]

Looking forward to hitting that mark tomorrow. Hopefully only 10 hrs to my stopover.


----------



## NobleEagle

We hope everyone has a safe trip and we look forward to seeing you on Saturday morning. We are pulling out about midnight on Friday and should be there bright and early for breakfast. Drive safely and I hope someone there can have the coffee waiting.


----------



## campingnut18

goneflyfishin said:


> I hooked the Outback to the truck to get ready to leave for Topsail on Friday, put the bikes in and we also hooked up the power to get the frig cold. Well the freezer is getting cold but the lower part of the frig is not. We have a 30 amp RV plug so does anyone have any ideas for a fix or extra room for our adult beverages?
> 
> Sam


hey SAM i have a place for your adult beverages.....

IN MY BELLY..... just bring over anything you dont have room for. i have all the room you need.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

NobleEagle said:


> We hope everyone has a safe trip and we look forward to seeing you on Saturday morning. We are pulling out about midnight on Friday and should be there bright and early for breakfast. Drive safely and I hope someone there can have the coffee waiting.


Paul, I don't know if I would get there so early because, if you don't have site #167 for Friday night, the guy on it has until 11:00am to get off of it. I don't know where the park rangers will put you in the mean time. You might could go and park in the day use area until your site is clear. Check in time is 3:00 pm officially, but if your site is clear they will let you go ahead and move onto it before 3:00. I checked and your site is occupied for Friday night.

Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

Crawfish said:


> We hope everyone has a safe trip and we look forward to seeing you on Saturday morning. We are pulling out about midnight on Friday and should be there bright and early for breakfast. Drive safely and I hope someone there can have the coffee waiting.


Paul, I don't know if I would get there so early because, if you don't have site #167 for Friday night, the guy on it has until 11:00am to get off of it. I don't know where the park rangers will put you in the mean time. You might could go and park in the day use area until your site is clear. Check in time is 3:00 pm officially, but if your site is clear they will let you go ahead and move onto it before 3:00. I checked and your site is occupied for Friday night.

Leon








[/quote]
Thanks, we plan on stopping somewhere in town or possibly on the way depending on weather or how I feel. My goal is to arrive about 8am and park to stretch (and take some pictures). For the next 8 days I have nothing but time


----------



## fl_diesel

Greetings from Topsail, just got set up and met outbackDeland and freefallers are here. See you all soon!


----------



## Crawfish

Good to hear all of you made it in safely. Needtomellowout will be arriving soon. See you tomorrow.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

all you people without a life just stink..









but i hope you have a great time.. i should be bringing about 6 outbackers and 1 sob with me on saturday.

see you all soon,lamar


----------



## need2mellowout

We made it OK and in good time. Took us 6 hours. Did a partial setup on site 12 for the night and we just got back from doing some grocery shopping. See ya'll soon.


----------



## Wolfpackers

Glad everyone headed to Topsail for tonight made it in safely. We're planning to leave the CG here in Milton on I-10 around noon and be at Topsail around 1:30 or 2:00 figuring in one more fuel stop.

Question: Can you rent bicycles at Topsail or fairly close ?

Brent


----------



## freefaller25

Greetings from Topsail's site 137! You all need to hurry up and get here. The beach is georgous and the water is WARM!

Dana


----------



## having_fun

We're ready. Leaving first thing in the morning. Keep the lights on. Whats the heat like about now? I feel like a slacker, so many there or headed that way


----------



## prevish gang

We are ready too. We pack the cooler in the morning and throw a few more things in the fridge and then we are off at 9am. Stopping in Atlanta overnight and meeting up with the Atlanta group for the caravan to Topsail. Have no idea when we will be there, but we will be having fun all the way! 7-1/2 hours to departure and counting. Now off to bed with me.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

Finally decided which appetizer to bring for the meet and greet

Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
Dreamtimers - mustard, ketchup, mayo, malt vinegar, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, lemon juice and desert

Finger Food and Drink list:

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies
Prevish gang- Marinated Cheese w/crackers


----------



## NobleEagle

Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Not Attending (Was crossed off the list over a week ago)Scudder Family - Greek marinated cucumbers
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
sgalady - Desert
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
Dreamtimers - mustard, ketchup, mayo, malt vinegar, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, lemon juice and desert

Finger Food and Drink list:

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies
Prevish gang- Marinated Cheese w/crackers


----------



## having_fun

need2mellowout said:


> Yes, help with the beer, and alot of talk. I'm on vacation too! I really want the queen bed lift supports. I've bought some lifts, but I just don't see a good way to connect them, so just seeing how some were done would be great help.
> 
> The only other issue I have is my water heater is squealing when we run hot water. Works fine other than that. The RV place said there was a pressure/flow control slider thinging to control that and it should take care of it, but for the life of me, I can't find a slider control anything near the water heater.
> 
> We just upgrade our Outback to a 29bhs and we had the dealer install the lift supports. You are welcome to come over and see how they were installed. They work great and your back will thank you for it. The bright side is that you do not have to walk far since we will be neighbors we are on site 161.
> 
> DH says making good time we are at exit 56 on I-85 in Georgia.
> 
> See ya soon,
> 
> Dulce


Hey, will do. We'd like to see the extra bed space in the 27 vs. the 28 as well. See you there.


----------



## Reverie

I just towed the trailer home from the storage lot this evening. I will spend tomorrow getting it ready to roll. I spent tonight taking advantage of a very localized rain shower (approximately 28" x 10", give or take) and managed to knock some of the dirt off of it. Too bad there is such a stringent water restriction or I could give it a proper bath. I did notice that the top of my awning is not faring very well. I guess six years of heat in the Southeast is beginning to take its toll, but it should be fine for the rest of this summer. I am emptying the trailer out and only reloading what I will need at TopSail. There is no sense in hauling something I don't really need.

For the folks that are going to meet up in Atlanta, I have the exit number and some other details I can share with you. Send me an IM and I will try to pass on the contact info and the routing.

I am seriously going to be patient while driving. Gas prices are amazing.

I'm so keyed-up I doubt I will sleep very well, but I'll give it the old college try.

Reverie


----------



## NobleEagle

Does anyone know if there are any restrictions at Topsail on campfires? Like the use of a portable fire pit with a screen cover? Thanks in advance for any "on site members" that can look into this and reply.


----------



## fl_diesel

Reverie said:


> I just towed the trailer home from the storage lot this evening. I will spend tomorrow getting it ready to roll. I spent tonight taking advantage of a very localized rain shower (approximately 28" x 10", give or take) and managed to knock some of the dirt off of it. Too bad there is such a stringent water restriction or I could give it a proper bath. I did notice that the top of my awning is not faring very well. I guess six years of heat in the Southeast is beginning to take its toll, but it should be fine for the rest of this summer. I am emptying the trailer out and only reloading what I will need at TopSail. There is no sense in hauling something I don't really need.
> 
> Reverie


Bring your washing supplies, no water restrictions here. You may be able to take advantage of some of that water released from Lake Lanier!

NobelEagle -- no burn ban, yes it's ok to have a fire pit.

Having_fun -- it HOT! Like Gordon mentioned, bring a fan


----------



## campingnut18

NobleEagle said:


> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions at Topsail on campfires? Like the use of a portable fire pit with a screen cover? Thanks in advance for any "on site members" that can look into this and reply.


------------------------

Hmmm ... If I'm not mistaken I think Leon mentioned that they couldn't even have their tiki torches lit but I don't know how long ago that was. Do you have his #? I think he is pulling out this morn. Like he said the park personnel know him by name so he should know.

Nick, did you get that pull behind cart? We have Austin's old wagon if you're interested (maybe we can find a place to store it). Here we come, Sanford & Son we are. It really doesn't take this much stuff to have fun but it sure does help.

C-


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions at Topsail on campfires? Like the use of a portable fire pit with a screen cover? Thanks in advance for any "on site members" that can look into this and reply.


------------------------

Hmmm ... If I'm not mistaken I think Leon mentioned that they couldn't even have their tiki torches lit but I don't know how long ago that was. Do you have his #? I think he is pulling out this morn. Like he said the park personnel know him by name so he should know.

Nick, did you get that pull behind cart? We have Austin's old wagon if you're interested (maybe we can find a place to store it). Here we come, Sanford & Son we are. It really doesn't take this much stuff to have fun but it sure does help.

C-








[/quote]
It may have changed for this yr., but last yr. a worker told Zoom to put out the torches, or face something like a $50 fine per fire if a ranger came by. I think Gordon had all the torches out before the man made it back to his golf cart.









Dave


----------



## fl_diesel

campingnut18 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions at Topsail on campfires? Like the use of a portable fire pit with a screen cover? Thanks in advance for any "on site members" that can look into this and reply.


------------------------
Hmmm ... If I'm not mistaken I think Leon mentioned that they couldn't even have their tiki torches lit but I don't know how long ago that was. Do you have his #? I think he is pulling out this morn. Like he said the park personnel know him by name so he should know. 
[/quote]

I had confirmed with a park ranger, fire allowed as long as it's contained and the fire pit is on the concrete. The issue with the tiki torches was when Fl was under a burn ban because of drought. Ya'll have a safe trip!


----------



## Crawfish

There you go. Jon to the rescue.

We will be pulling out in about three hours to meet Gordon in Dothan at Camping World. Everybody that is traveling today are one tough bunch, it being Friday the 13th and all. Doesn't scare us a bit.

Everybody that is in route and the rest that will be coming later, be safe and look out for the other guy. We want everybody to arrive at Topsail safely and have a great time. I will see the ones at Topsail now in a few hours and the rest I will see tomorrow.

Leon


----------



## having_fun

Were leaving in 2 hours. That will put us in Dothan around 2-3 maybe. I'll stop at camping world and see who, if anyone, is there.

I'll have my radio on, good luck everyone.


----------



## bmxmom

Hi everyone -

I am so excited!!! The camper is ready to go. I have grocery shopping today and we just wait until tomorrow. I must remember that for next year we leave on Friday. I feel like I am missing the party. We leave tomorrow at about 3:00 am. 
Everyone be safe driving.

Anne


----------



## Reverie

I have the cart, thank you. I need to get a part for it at Home Depot but other than that, it's ready to go. Wish I could say the same for us. Mentally, we're ready. Physically, not so ready. We are working on that, though...

Reverie


----------



## webeopelas

Leaving VA in about 2 hrs. 10 hrs to South Atlanta, then 3 to Dothan, then another 3 to Topsail. The last six should be with the "train" heading south from Atlanta.

I'll be on channel 17 subchannel 0 on my FRS.

Phil


----------



## goneflyfishin

We're loaded up... and headin out!

Safe traveling everyone!

See ya'll tomorrow!!!


----------



## need2mellowout

On I-185 at exit 12 there's a shell and BP that are very trailer friendly. I also stopped at the Fling J at the northeast corner of 431 and 231 in South Dothan.

Mrs. Jambalaya (Margaret) & kids came by a couple hours ago and took Jenny to the beach. It was a big help for us. Jenny was not too happy sitting around waiting for us to sort/organize things in the trailer after supply shopping this morning.

We're done organizing. It's raining right now and thank goodness. Dulce is stalking our future site. Imagine the Jaws theme song and her circling on the bike. We're just chilling in the outback right now.

Have a safe trip ya'll!

Reverie there was a lot of stocking of the shelves at Walmart today. Did you warn them you were coming?


----------



## Dreamtimers

need2mellowout said:


> Mrs. Jambalaya (Margaret) & kids came by a couple hours ago and took Jenny to the beach. It was a big help for us. Jenny was not too happy sitting around waiting for us to sort/organize things in the trailer after supply shopping this morning.
> 
> We're done organizing. It's raining right now and thank goodness.
> 
> Reverie there was a lot of stocking of the shelves at Walmart today. Did you warn them you were coming?


Tony, if it took that much time to org. what you bought, It may have been them restocking from you!









I'm sure that Nick's local walmart has already put all the stores along the path to Topsail on alert, just in case he decides to drop in.
That much of a reputation, has GOT to precede Nick whenever he pulls the TT out of storage.









_Just kidding moderator Nick_.
















Dave


----------



## W4DRR

need2mellowout said:


> On I-185 at exit 12 there's a shell and BP that are very trailer friendly. I also stopped at the Fling J at the northeast corner of 431 and 231 in South Dothan.


There is a trailer friendly Chevron at I-185 exit 19, just north of Columbus. We always use it.

Bob


----------



## Dreamtimers

Well we're headed to Dothan, See everyone there or at Topsail.
A safe trip to us all.


WOO HOO!!

Dave


----------



## 'Ohana

To ALL the Top Sail Rally Go'rs

Have A Great Time

Ed


----------



## NobleEagle

Since this thread is no longer "Pinned", and access to it is not easily found anymore...(THE RALLY HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET)...

This post is to bump it to the VIEW NEW POSTS screen.


----------



## PDX_Doug

NobleEagle said:


> Since this thread is no longer "Pinned", and access to it is not easily found anymore...(THE RALLY HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET)...
> 
> This post is to bump it to the VIEW NEW POSTS screen.


Actually, the thread is pinned, and has been since the beginning. If you are referring to the thread no longer displaying on the home page, it is because the home page only displays the 15 most recent threads in the Rally forum (based on creation date). As we have so much rally activity these days, older threads tend to get pushed down the list, and will eventually disappear.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie

I'm taking bets on how many pages this thread will be at one month from today. Any takers?

Reverie


----------



## NobleEagle

Reverie said:


> I'm taking bets on how many pages this thread will be at one month from today. Any takers?
> 
> Reverie


I'll guess 31 pages


----------



## CamperAndy

NobleEagle said:


> Since this thread is no longer "Pinned", and access to it is not easily found anymore...(THE RALLY HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET)...
> 
> This post is to bump it to the VIEW NEW POSTS screen.


It is found pinned in the Rallies forum. It just does not show on the Home page due to the number of rallies that have been started since this thread was started. Please feel free to ask a moderator if you are having trouble finding something.


----------



## NobleEagle

PDX_Doug said:


> Since this thread is no longer "Pinned", and access to it is not easily found anymore...(THE RALLY HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET)...
> 
> This post is to bump it to the VIEW NEW POSTS screen.


It is found pinned in the Rallies forum. It just does not show on the Home page due to the number of rallies that have been started since this thread was started. Please feel free to ask a moderator if you are having trouble finding something.
[/quote]

Thanks guys....With this kind of attention, as I see it, only 7 more Moderators / Administrators have to quote a resolution to the "problem". Thanks again!


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish - Desert
ZOOM - Cheesy hash brown casserole
sydneyexcursion - Coleslaw
3LEES - Baked ziti
TONKA - Mustard tater salad
NobleEagle - Red ranch potato salad
Goneflyfishin - Strawberry salad w/red wine vinegarette dressing
Campingnut - Desert prol'ly Cheesecake
webeopelas - Chinese cabbage salad
sleecjr - pasta salad
prevish gang- cowboy beans
bmxmom - cheesy corn casserole
Outback DeLand- Butterfinger Cake
Dreamtimers - mustard, ketchup, mayo, malt vinegar, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, lemon juice and desert

Finger Food and Drink list:

Crawfish - Bacon Tomato Appetizers and some can drinks
3LEES - Cookies and 10-2L bottles of soda
Jambalaya - Cochon du Lait PoBoys
Outback Deland - Devilled Eggs
NobleEagle- Lil' Smokies
Prevish gang- Marinated Cheese w/crackers

Sure sounds like some fantastic food for these gatherings!! I hope everyone that goes has a safe, yet eventful (fun) trip!
I surely will miss you all, but my washer died on me, last night, and the dryer is on it's last leg. SO, I pulled a "Reverie" today and spent the day comparison shopping. WHOO.......I'm beat.......physically, as well as financially!! The trip, along with the washer/dryer purchase would have hit my budget HARD! I've kept looking for a cottage to be cancelled, but it never happened. I'll be making reservations for next year just as soon as the dates are released, though!!








Ya'll take care and have a great time!! I'll pray that you find some cheap gas/diesel along the way!!








HUGS!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

we are having a mini rally at our house tonight. 
david and julie are here. we are loaded and the camper too.
we wil see you all about 2-3pm tomorrow.

i cant wait,lamar


----------



## CamperAndy

NobleEagle said:


> Since this thread is no longer "Pinned", and access to it is not easily found anymore...(THE RALLY HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET)...
> 
> This post is to bump it to the VIEW NEW POSTS screen.


It is found pinned in the Rallies forum. It just does not show on the Home page due to the number of rallies that have been started since this thread was started. Please feel free to ask a moderator if you are having trouble finding something.
[/quote]

Thanks guys....With this kind of attention, as I see it, only 7 more Moderators / Administrators have to quote a resolution to the "problem". Thanks again!
[/quote]

We will see if we can make that happen for you but there are only 6 other moderators (wouldn't want you to expect something you can't get) and we didn't even have to delete a post.

Have fun in Destin!


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> Thanks guys....With this kind of attention, as I see it, only 7 more Moderators / Administrators have to quote a resolution to the "problem". Thanks again!


Mod #3 checking in just to make sure your issue has been resolved...

For your convenience, here's a link to the 2008 Southeastern Summer Rally and you can stick it wherever you feel it would be most beneficial









Hope this helps!


----------



## having_fun

Welcome from Topsail, site163! Movie last night and a Great day at the beach today, raining lightly now. Still waiting for my others to show. Hpoe everyone gets here safely.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy

Ya'll have a great time! We couldn't be there this week so we went down 2 weekends ago for a few days. We stayed on the 100 loop and said we would love to see it full of Outbacks!

Eat some shrimp and crab cakes for me!

Lee Ann


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Fellow campers!

I was the second of the bunch to arrive on Thursday the 12th and the first to leave. We pulled out this morning and are now home.

We had originally planned to stay through Saturday morning. However the mountain of laundry, the foot high grass, the cleaning of the camper, and SOME rest would not have been possible to accomplish in one day. Thus we reluctantly left our friends and the big blowout tonight.

A great time was had by all!

I'd post a few photos here but for some reason they won't upload. I've been having this problem on this forum for awhile now. If I can figure out how to upload them to another site, I will provide a link.

For now, time to get a shower and hit the sack.

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56

Dan,
Glad ya'll had a great time! I meant to call Mrs. Tonka (Julie) ealier, and wish her a happy b'day!! Easy to remember, as it's the same as mine....she's just celebrated a few less than me!! LOL. Please post the dates for the next year's rally, as soon as possible. 
Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## Wolfpackers

Wow!!! What a rally. Hated to leave on Friday, but all good things must come to an end. Really enjoyed meeting everyone and hope to see many of you at the fall rally.

We pulled out about 12:30 PM or so, Topsail time and made it home about 1 AM, Topsail time or 2 AM home time. Can't believe I was able to make it straight thru without getting sleepy. Guess I was jacked up from such a good time or else getting home after 40 nites on the road was sounding better and better. Guess we did spend 41 nites on the road, just didn't sleep that last one.

I think I'm about to wind down now, so will see ya later.

Hope everyone gets home safe from Topsail.

Brent


----------



## sleecjr

Just got back and it was a great rally! We would like to thank everyone who worked hard to make this rally happen! Thanks for all of the hard work!


----------



## fl_diesel

We made it home safely. Thanks to all the organizers and worker bees~ I sincerley thank you all for volunteering your time on your vacation. My family certainly had a great time! Great memories were made for us and the boys.

Bravo and Cheers!!!


----------



## bmxmom

Hi everyone,

We made it back safe and sound. A very uneventful trip home (much better than the trip up).

We had a great time and I want to thank everyone that worked on the rally. 
The week flew by and I hated to leave.

Anne


----------



## Campforthenight

We were there a WEEK????????

As we were pulling in the drive way it felt like we hadn't even left. Then we found the dirty clothes


----------



## Outback DeLand

We're home safe and sound, as are the Rice's. We had a safe trip. We had a great time at the rally!







We really enjoyed seeing old friends and making new ones. Thanks for all the hard work everyone put into this rally to make it happen.

Mike and Anita


----------



## goneflyfishin

Campforthenight said:


> We were there a WEEK????????
> 
> As we were pulling in the drive way it felt like we hadn't even left. Then we found the dirty clothes


NO KIDDING!
Seems like we just left yesterday. But I haven't even looked for the dirty clothes yet. We're exhausted!
We really had a great time & were very impressed how hard everyone worked to make it happen.
Especially how fast Gordon arrived to welcome us with the famous frozen rally beverage (w/chocolate







)

THANKS A BUNCH & GREAT JOB to all!









Tammy & family


----------



## Reverie

We got home safe and sound last night about 9pm EDT. All I did was pull the food and the funky clothes out of the trailer and will attack a full-scale cleanup in about an hour. We had a great time and are looking forward to next year.

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

We left Topsail at 9:30 am Saturday. We were going to Birmingham and stay for the night. After Tony resting for a couple hours we decided to go the rest of the way home. We got back at 12:40 am. Everyone piled out of the truck and into bed except Austin...he thought he needed to play. He and I were up until 2:30 am before I finally got him to go to sleep. Now the clean up begins.

Thanks to all the people who organized!!! It was great!


----------



## 3LEES

Every year we Southeasterners do a lot of work and preparation to attend this rally. We enjoy the company, have a great time, make lots of family memories.

And where do we chose to have the rally??

At one of the top ten beaches in the United States according to AOL travel!!

Topsail Hill Preserve State Park

See #9 for Topsail


----------



## goneflyfishin

3LEES said:


> At one of the top ten beaches in the United States according to AOL travel!!
> 
> Topsail Hill Preserve State Park
> 
> See #9 for Topsail


Ditto!
We liked it so much we just booked another week for spring break next year.
Not sure if we'll be able to attend the rally in June next year, due to a family reunion, but we'll try.


----------



## perry6217

Hello everyone,

Perry and I had a wonderful time on our first rally at Topsail. I want you guys to know that we think you did an AWESOME job on the organization and details for this rally. Hats off to everyone involved in pulling it off! We are sorry that we did not get to say goodbye to everyone. We went deep sea fishing on Friday and when we got back to the RV we were exausted. I caught a 5 foot, 60 pound Wahoo. We had a fighter jet buzz us then make a u-turn and buzz us again with a "fly by salute" while we were on the fishing boat. We also saw six dolphin which were swimming in front of the boat with us. When I figure out how to post a photo of the Wahoo I will let everyone know. Poor Perry only caught a small Bonita. Ouch! Beat out by a girl again! Ha ha! We plan to go back to Topsail in September (if the diesel prices don't keep us at home). Maybe some of you outbackers can join us.

Gail


----------



## Crawfish

I shut the gate as I left, since I was the last one to leave. We got home about an hour or so ago and it was pouring down rain. Some how I got the camper backed in the driveway but waiting now for the rain to stop to start unloading.

I am like Doug (Campforthenight), where did the week go. I guess when everyone is having so much fun time flies by. We had a great time. Glad to see old friends and great to meet new ones. For all the new Topsailer's I hope you had as much fun as we did. The beach was unbelievable. Tent city was full everyday. There was a party at a different camper every night. The seafood was outstanding. What can I say about Billy (Jambalaya), everything he cooked was excellent. Billy you out did yourself. Hats off to you. Gordon and the rest of the wagonmasters, you did an outstanding job with this rally. I know it was a lot of hard work for all of you. Job well done.

I guess now we wait for July to start making reservations for next year. It is only about 356 days away. It will be here before we know it.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> The seafood was outstanding. What can I say about Billy (Jambalaya), everything he cooked was excellent.
> 
> Leon


Some of us will have to take your word about the seafood Leon...







Seems it was such a big hit, most of the people in the area around our campsite didn't get a chance to sample it! All I got was one hushpuppy!

However, I agree with you about Billy. He really outdid himself with his cooking.

Thanks to all that helped!!

Dan


----------



## prevish gang

Fantastic rally guys! We had such a great time. We did 650 miles yesterday and completed the journey today. Odometer showed 2014 miles round trip, but worth every minute and every dollar for diesel (only cost about $1000). Thanks Gordon, Dan, Leon, Billy and Mrs Jambalya who did a ton of work and got none of the credit (you can't believe all the shopping, and cleaning this woman did), Leon and his Margaret as well not to mention all the others who helped out. Thanks to all of those who made the beach experience memorable and thanks especially for the laughs. We came home rested and relaxed and ready to book next year. I can't wait already!

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

skippershe said:


> Thanks guys....With this kind of attention, as I see it, only 7 more Moderators / Administrators have to quote a resolution to the "problem". Thanks again!


Mod #3 checking in just to make sure your issue has been resolved...

For your convenience, here's a link to the 2008 Southeastern Summer Rally and you can stick it wherever you feel it would be most beneficial









Hope this helps!








[/quote]

Hmmmm. . . .







Not nice


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> I shut the gate at I left, since I was the last one to leave. We got home about an hour or so ago and it was pouring down rain. Some how I got the camper backed in the driveway but waiting now for the rain to stop to start unloading.
> 
> I am like Doug (Campforthenight), where did the week go. I guess when everyone is having so much fun time flies by. We had a great time. Glad to see old friends and great to meet new ones. For all the new Topsailer's I hope you had as much fun as we did. The beach was unbelievable. Tent city was full everyday. There was a party at a different camper every night. The seafood was outstanding. What can I say about Billy (Jambalaya), everything he cooked was excellent. Billy you out did yourself. Hats off to you. Gordon and the rest of the wagonmasters, you did an outstanding job with this rally. I know it was a lot of hard work for all of you. Job well done.
> 
> I guess now we wait for July to start making reservations for next year. It is only about 356 days away. It will be here before we know it.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

I already feel the beach pulling me back, time went by far far too quickly, it was one wonderful blur of fun and good times with all of the the Southeastern Gang.

As far as the cooking is concerned others deserve the credit as well. It was one big Outbacker Family Cookfest.

Kudos go to:

My Wife *Margaret*, she is a force of nature, we are an inseparable team. Additionally, her tart icy cold Margaritas helped all of us stay hydrated.

*Tommy* (The Oshields) on the catfish fry station who proved yet again that the cast iron cookery reigns supreme. This man is a natural. He fries just like my grandmother from Montrose, Georgia. He has the gift, no frying thermometer, just a good eye and nose for the proper temps; It is a lost talent indeed. I found out later that the cleaning team, Tommy and my Margaret, magically made the cooking detritus go poof while I was snoring.

(The only reason I slept so late was due to multiple servings of Butterfinger Cake (Anita), seriously, it had nothing whatsoever to do with the various frozen concoctions I sampled.)

*Darlene* (Prevish Gang) ran the hush puppy fry station. Darlene's secret hushpuppy batter and frying skills made me think she is from the Gulf Coast. I never realized that those from that far Nawth could do fried corn so goood! I only ate 6 of those crunchy golden orbs of goodness. (Next year we have to have a one batch with jalepenos)

Also not to be left out were *Leon* (Crawfish), *Nick* (Reverie), *Gordon* (Zoom), *Mike *and *Kevin* (Outback Deland) were exercising due diligence by ensuring that everything that left the cooking area was up to par on flavor.

*Leon* (Crawfish aka Catfish Man), the quartermaster was on the ball with procurement. That catfish find was top notch. Honestly, I have never smelled catfish that fresh. And of course his purchase of the Zatarian's fish fry makes me wonder that if indeed Mr Crawfish is secretly an expatriate from Louisiana. Here on the Gulf Coast Zatarain's is the sine qua non of seafood cookery.

The cooking team was kept fueled by the aforementioned secret Butterfinger cake that was graciously provided by Anita (Mrs Outback Deland).

Gordon, you and Dan pulled off a great time for us all. I cannot wait to do it again.

Billy


----------



## freefaller25

Here's the group picture my mom took for us. A couple people got cut off I think because there were just so many of us!!!


----------



## prevish gang

I love the picture Dana. Say thanks to your mom/


----------



## NobleEagle

Well, we too made it home safely. 
I want to thank zoomzoom, crawfish, campingnut18, 3Lees, prevish gang, and Jambalaya for making this rally such a wonderful vacation. The food was awesome, the drinks, laughs and company were endless, and it was something that will always be remembered. Too bad it was so short. The organizers did a GREAT job making sure there were things to do for everyone and at various times. Lot's of things to choose from for people of all ages. Hats off to all of you and thanks for dedicating so much time and effort to make sure it was a good time for all. This park is now on our favorites list and we will be back thats for sure. As for the pictures?... I will post them asap and put it under a new topic header so the "not so computer savy" can find it. 
Thanks again to all that focused on the rally and a having a great time!


----------



## NobleEagle

skippershe said:


> Thanks guys....With this kind of attention, as I see it, only 7 more Moderators / Administrators have to quote a resolution to the "problem". Thanks again!


Mod #3 checking in just to make sure your issue has been resolved...

For your convenience, here's a link to the 2008 Southeastern Summer Rally and you can stick it wherever you feel it would be most beneficial









Hope this helps!









[/quote]
Thanks Dawn, I did "stick it" where I thought it was most benificial...








On another forum and a new thread







thanks for the kind words and the link though


----------



## having_fun

Reverie said:


> We got home safe and sound last night about 9pm EDT. All I did was pull the food and the funky clothes out of the trailer and will attack a full-scale cleanup in about an hour. We had a great time and are looking forward to next year.
> 
> Reverie


So how did the tire pressure monitor work on the trip back?

We just got back safe as well, we stopped in Montgomery for Saturday night to visit with friends. This was our first rally and all I can say is "Wow". Didn't know what to expect and it was nice putting a face to all the "handles". I can't beleive how much some of you worked to pull this off, hats off to you all.








What a great bunch of folks.

Now, if we can just get in on the Fall rally in the smokies!


----------



## webeopelas

Thanks to everyone for a great time!! All I can say for next year is "Watch out Jellyfish, I'm gunnin' for Ya!!". Thanks to all for their concern and constant "medicinal" applications of Lynchburg Lemonade in my wife's cup. ( She did ride her bike home alot straighter than some though







)

Definitely one of the most beautiful places I have been.

Caravaned with Prevish Gang on the way home. I-10 to I-95 was a bit more relaxing than coming through Atlanta, so I think that will be my preferred route next year.

Did I say next year? When do we sign up for next year!! Yes we already are planning on coming barring any unforseen circumstances.

(Suggest dates in the 3rd week of Jun again, otherwise my son will not be out of school. I would hate to have to miss it just because of reading, writing, and arithmatic.)

Again, thanks to the organizers and all the Southeastern Outbackers for making it a great time.

Phil


----------



## campingnut18

We are home safely and caravan'd with Tonka & Mellowout which makes the trip so much better. The drive home seemed soooo long. We wanted to stay another week...

We had a super great time and appreciate all the hard work from the "rally coordinators". We've been there and it's a busy job.

Lemur recovered from his Lynchburg lemonade like a champ and rode his bike amazingly well = unbelieveable! There definitely were a lot of bicycle incidents this week. Austin's bike wheel is warped beyond belief from a wreck but he doesn't have a scratch. Nick busted a tire from something other than lemonade, and a few munchkins' bikes broke along with a few others. All in all, we were lucky tho'.

Can't wait to go back.

C-


----------



## NobleEagle

*2008 TOPSAIL RALLY PHOTO ALBUM *​


----------



## prevish gang

Oh my goodness, I can't believe I left someone out of my thank you list. Dan (3 Lees), I missed being able to say goodbye to you, but all the work you did and the brochures you designed were great. We referred to them many times over the week.

Darlene


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Great rally,
We arrived with the tradditional ATL welcome on I 285 (had to miss the I 85 downtown construction)
11 cars and two tractor trailers crashed just in front of us.
2 1/2 hours later, (1 mile!) to exit 1 and doubled back to I 85.
A great time, great photos, FRESH SEAFOOD!

Dave. Linda and Brian.


----------



## prevish gang

outbackgeorgia said:


> Great rally,
> We arrived with the tradditional ATL welcome on I 285 (had to miss the I 85 downtown construction)
> 11 cars and two tractor trailers crashed just in front of us.
> 2 1/2 hours later, (1 mile!) to exit 1 and doubled back to I 85.
> A great time, great photos, FRESH SEAFOOD!
> 
> Dave. Linda and Brian.


You poor things! Boy am I glad we didn't go that way!

Darlene


----------



## having_fun

I took allot of photos during the week. I also spent quite a bit of time telling the folks at work that "these people" that I met on "the internet" where perfectly normal and good folks like the rest of us. But then they see this,










whats a person to say?


----------



## prevish gang

We don't say he's "different", we say he's "special"!

Darlene


----------



## mike

Well, thanks to everyone for making us northerners feel welcome. The family had a great time. We stopped on the way home at a jellystone in Nashville, it was convienent for the 18 y.o. to do some sightseeing but i would not reccommend it if u have a little one and she wants to see yogi, he was only out for about 15 minutes during the two days we were there. We got home monday evening safe and sound.

A special thanks to everyone who put this together it was a very special trip for us and one to definitely remember.


----------



## Reverie

prevish gang said:


> We don't say he's "different", we say he's "special"!
> 
> Darlene


Actually, I think his tow vehicle is a short bus...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

having_fun said:


> I took allot of photos during the week. I also spent quite a bit of time telling the folks at work that "these people" that I met on "the internet" where perfectly normal and good folks like the rest of us. But then they see this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a person to say?


--------------

Who is that man with green hair?









C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

Here are our pictures. They have been uploaded raw...meaning they have not been edited or corrected yet, but I haven't had the time....I will correct them in time. Enjoy!!

Pictures

It's been fun!!

Later all....


----------



## freefaller25

Our pictures are posted on our website www.babyhomepages.net/durfee Are we counting down until next year yet?


----------



## fl_diesel

freefaller25 said:


> Here are our pictures. They have been uploaded raw...meaning they have not been edited or corrected yet, but I haven't had the time....I will correct them in time. Enjoy!!
> 
> Pictures
> 
> It's been fun!!
> 
> Later all....


Great Pictures!


----------



## goneflyfishin

Hmmmm......


----------



## Wolfpackers

zoomzoom8 said:


> Here are our pictures. They have been uploaded raw...meaning they have not been edited or corrected yet, but I haven't had the time....I will correct them in time. Enjoy!!
> 
> Pictures
> 
> It's been fun!!
> 
> Later all....


Zoom, how about a post with all the awards, what they were and who won. Hated we had to leave Friday morning, but would love to know more about the awards and prizes.

Hats off to all who organized, cooked, and did anything else that made this rally a great time for everyone.


----------



## goneflyfishin

I don't know what happened to the previous post. The image shrunk & you can't really see the "caress"!
So I'll try it again... Sorry Reverie


----------



## Reverie

After that picture I will never be able to run for public office. It looks like I took a vacation at Fire Island! I could claim a Senator Larry Craig and plead that "I have a very wide stance" but something tells me nobody would believe me. Of course any political asperations I might have had were doomed by my mis-spent youth, hell-raising 20's and my busy and somewhat indiscriminate dating life until I met Mrs. Reverie.

Reverie


----------



## webeopelas

Regardless of what that picture shows, I would like to let everyone know that some level of decorum was maintained and not ALL men were walking around in grass skirts.










Of course I may have lost what little decorum I have left when I pushed my son out of my way to get to the FOOD!!!


----------



## need2mellowout

It's been 9 days is there such a thing as Post Top Sail Summer Rally Depression? Wish I was still there for this 4th of July, but with all of y'all.

Maybe I'm just missing Jambalaya's (Billy) barbeque, lounging on one of the best beaches or hanging out with some of the friendliest people. Beach, friends and food what else can you ask for? Oh yea some Lynchburg Lemonade for "abbreviation".


----------



## Jambalaya

need2mellowout said:


> It's been 9 days is there such a thing as Post Top Sail Summer Rally Depression? Wish I was still there for this 4th of July, but with all of y'all.
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing Jambalaya's (Billy) barbeque, lounging on one of the best beaches or hanging out with some of the friendliest people. Beach, friends and food what else can you ask for? Oh yea some Lynchburg Lemonade for "abbreviation".


Tony, I can overnight a leg of lamb to you.


----------



## need2mellowout

Jambalaya said:


> It's been 9 days is there such a thing as Post Top Sail Summer Rally Depression? Wish I was still there for this 4th of July, but with all of y'all.
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing Jambalaya's (Billy) barbeque, lounging on one of the best beaches or hanging out with some of the friendliest people. Beach, friends and food what else can you ask for? Oh yea some Lynchburg Lemonade for "abbreviation".


Tony, I can overnight a leg of lamb to you.









[/quote]
Just the thought of the leg of lamb makes my mouth water. Best I've ever had you certainly have a gift.








Billy why do I get the feeling a package smelling that good would get lost in delivery?


----------



## prevish gang

You can overnight me anything you want to and I will gladly consume.

Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Any more picture postings?

Ok I'll admit I'm a picture hound - I actually enjoy looking at pictures.

C-


----------



## sleecjr

Here are some.. There are pics in there from the fresh water lake at top sail. As well as the other beach entrance, henderson beach and water color.

Topsail pics


----------



## prevish gang

Great pictures, Lee. Thanks for sharing.

Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Topsail pics
[/quote]

Awesome!!! I am ashamed to say that, as many times as we've been to Topsail that we have never visited the fresh water lake. Is it really that close to the beach? Baby Bella is still gorgeous. Enjoyed these a great deal.

Thanks.

C-


----------

